# Microsoft Xbox 360 News and Discussion Thread!



## slimscane (Aug 4, 2006)

Xbox 360 News Center​
The Wii and the PS3 have been getting alot of love with thier respective news threads, and while the 360 is already out, it still deserves its fair share of forum space . I will try my best to have this thread live up to the high standards of quality set by the other two news threads, so please contribute, and please discuss!

*Game News*:




Gears of War Being Tested on SDTVs

Project Gotham Racing 4 confirmed as in development

Assassin's Creed 360 Confirmed


Unreal 2007 - NOT PS3 console exclusive



*General Xbox News*:
Xbox 360 breaks sales records in Australia





Europe gets free Live trial
HDMI on the Xbox360, at the cost of $99
Xbox Live hits 50 Million Downloads







Xbox 360 HD-DVD Will be Cheap

*Rumors, Speculations, and Exposés*:
360 to Miss Production Predictions by as much as 25%?
XviD & Divx coming to Xbox 360?
As long as it's cheaper than PS3, it'll be status quo







Valve: 360 development tools as easy as PC. PS3 not mature enough
10 Reasons Why the 360 Has Already Won North America



Analyst: MS XNA Game Studio Express Poses Huge Threat to Nintendo and Sony

*Latest Demos/Trailers on the Market Place*:
_Demos-_
Sonic
Lego Star Wars II
F.E.A.R.
NHL 2K7
_Trailers-_
Kaine & Lynch
Forza 2 Physics & Damage
NBA 2K7


*Spoiler*: _Complete List of Demos and Trailer Currently Available on Live, provided by Leon S. Kennedy_ 



Demos:

    * NHL 2K7
    * Lost Planet
    * MotoGP ’06
    * Test Drive Unlimited
    * 2006 FIFA World Cup
    * Amped 3
    * Battlefield 2: Modern Combat
    * Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII
    * Burnout Revenge
    * Call of Duty 2
    * Condemned: Criminal Orgins
    * Dead or Alive 4
    * Dead Rising
    * EA SPORTS Fight Night Round 3
    * FIFA 06: Road to FIFA World Cup
    * Full Auto
    * Hitman: Blood Money
    * Just Cause
    * Kameo: Elements of Power (first demo)
    * Kameo: Elements of Power (second demo)
    * Lara Croft Tomb Raider LEGEND
    * The Lord of the Rings, The Battle for Middle-earth II
    * Madden NFL 06
    * Madden NFL 07
    * NBA Live 06
    * NCAA Football 07
    * Need for Speed Most Wanted
    * Ninety-Nine Nights
    * Perfect Dark Zero
    * Prey
    * Project Gotham Racing 3
    * QUAKE 4
    * Ridge Racer 6
    * Rockstar Games presents Table Tennis
    * Rumble Roses XX
    * Saint's Row
    * The Outfit
    * Tiger Woods PGA TOUR 06
    * Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
    * Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter Single-Player 
    * Top Spin 2

Trailers:

    * Madden NFL 07 (X14)
    * Just Cause (X4)
    * Lego Star Wars II
    * NCAA Football 07
    * The Lord of the Rings, The Battle for Middle-earth II
    * Medal of Honor Airborne
    * Mass Effect
    * Halo 3
    * Chromehounds
    * Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
    * Amped 3
    * Battlefield 2: Modern Combat
    * BattleStations: Midway
    * Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII
    * Call of Duty 2
    * Call of Duty 3
    * Condemned: Criminal Origins
    * Crackdown: Backstage Pass
    * Dance Dance Revolution UNIVERSE
    * Dead of Alive 4
    * Dead or Alive Xtreme 2
    * Dead Rising
    * E3 2006 Behind the Scenes: Day One
    * E3 2006 Behind the Scenes: Day Two
    * E3 2006 Behind the Scenes: Day Three
    * 2006 FIFA World Cup
    * Fight Night Round 3
    * Enchanted Arms
    * Fable 2
    * FIFA 06: Road to FIFA World Cup
    * Final Fantasy XI
    * Games for Windows Montage
    * Gears of War
    * GUN
    * Hitman: Blood Money (X2)
    * John Woo presents Stranglehold
    * Kameo: Elements of Power (X2)
    * Lara Croft Tomb Raider LEGEND
    * Lord of the Rings, The Battle for Middle-earth II
    * Lost Planet (X2)
    * Madden NFL 2006
    * Major League Baseball 2K6
    * Marvel: Ultimate Alliance
    * MotoGP '06
    * NBA 2K6
    * NBA 2K7
    * NCAA Fotball 2007
    * Need for Speed Most Wanted
    * NHL 2K6
    * Ninety-Nine Nights (X2)
    * Perfect Dark Zero (X2)
    * Peter Jackson's King Kong
    * Project Gotham Racing 3
    * Quake 4
    * Ridge Racer 6
    * Rockstar Games presents Table Tennis (X2)
    * Rumble Roses XX
    * Shadowrun
    * Sonic the Hedgehog
    * Spider-Man 3
    * Superman Returns
    * Test Drive Unlimited
    * The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
    * Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas
    * Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent (X2)
    * Tony Hawk's American Wasteland
    * Tony Hawk's Project 8
    * Too Human
    * Top Spin 2
    * Viva Piñata
    * World Series of Poker: Tournament of Champions
    * Xbox 360 Games Montage
    * Xbox E3 Press Briefing Highlifts
    * Xbox Live Arcade: Game Montage
    * X-Men: The Official Game



*Latest Game Reviews*:
NBA Live 07- IGN: 6.0. Gamespot: 6.5
NBA 2k7- IGN: 8.3, Gamespot: 8.2
Just Cause- IGN: 6.8, Gamespot: 7.2
NHL 07- IGN: 8.7, Gamespot: 8.2
NHL 2k7- IGN: 8.9, Gamespot: 8.3

*Release Calendar (for the month of): September*:
_5th_- 
Star Trek Legacy
Test Drive Unlimited
_6th_- 
Scramble
_19th_-
Samurai Warriors 2
_26th_-
NBA Live 07

Help contribute, discuss civilly, check out the other news threads, and make sure to post any news you find here! I will update as much as I can.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

Upcoming Games August: 
*08/08 = * *Dead Rising *

*08/09 =* *Pac-Man*

*8/15 = **Ninety-Nine Nights *

*08/22*
* Madden NFL 07 
 Madden NFL 07 (Hall of Fame Edition) *

_*08/23 =*_ *Texas Hold 'Em *

*08/29 =*
*Bomberman: Act Zero 
 Enchanted Arms 
 Saints Row *


----------



## slimscane (Aug 4, 2006)

Ah, good idea, since it is already out I can add a release calendar =D


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 4, 2006)

haha yeah cool Xbox 360 FTW


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 4, 2006)

Castlevania: Symphony of Night to Live marketplace = Holy shit!


----------



## Shogun (Aug 4, 2006)

jeeze goku, you really do hate the 360.


----------



## hyakku (Aug 4, 2006)

Dead rising demo is out today.

Also new blue dragon trailer .


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> jeeze goku, you really do hate the 360.


I don't think he hates 360, he just loves nintendo with all his heart


----------



## hyakku (Aug 4, 2006)

After meticulous review of the Blue Dragon trailer I must say.












My pants are quite wet.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 4, 2006)

*is still pissed on Timeshift's delay, supposely it was to come out 7/31 now its September*

I reserved Dead Rising already and I am getting Ninety Nine Nights since its like Dynasty Warriors with better attacks, graphics and more involvement with the battlefield like knocking boulders down and such.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> *is still pissed on Timeshift's delay, supposely it was to come out 7/31 now its September*
> 
> I reserved Dead Rising already and I am getting Ninety Nine Nights since its like Dynasty Warriors with better attacks, graphics and more involvement with the battlefield like knocking boulders down and such.


OMG i can not wait for N3 and Dead rising, yo heads up BOTH games are up on XBOX 360 live incase you didn't know


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 4, 2006)

@ slimscane are you happy now??? the mods close my 360 thread


----------



## slimscane (Aug 4, 2006)

Haha, it isn't my fault, I mean, I didn't contact a mod or anything, your thread was asking for it 

. Despite thier high hopes and sweet line up, come on, being optimistic is one thing, but there are _2_ consoles launching this fall. Well, I suppose if both of those sell out, the 360 will look extra appealing to people who want a next gen console


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 4, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Haha, it isn't my fault, I mean, I didn't contact a mod or anything, your thread was asking for it
> 
> . Despite thier high hopes and sweet line up, come on, being optimistic is one thing, but there are _2_ consoles launching this fall. Well, I suppose if both of those sell out, the 360 will look extra appealing to people who want a next gen console


yeah i know they didnt close it because of the topic they close it because of my actitud  hey nice info there


----------



## GoldenJoe (Aug 4, 2006)

heres somthing that really makes me bumed out about the 360. it dosent have backwards compatibility! that means i wont be able to play my favs like halo 2 on the 360!


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 4, 2006)

GoldenJoe said:
			
		

> heres somthing that really makes me bumed out about the 360. it dosent have backwards compatibility! that means i wont be able to play my favs like halo 2 on the 360!


man you can play halo2 on the 360


----------



## AdreneLyne (Aug 4, 2006)

Some unfortunate bad news.. .. 

Xbox360 Has 1% of The Market In Japan

*Hardware Sales*:
(Japan)

DS Lite: 262,453
PSP: 35,938
PS2: 22,288
DS: 6,344
GBA SP: 2,953
Xbox 360: 1,472
GameBoy Micro: 1,410
GameCube: 1,076
GBA: 20
Xbox: 0

.. Oh well, I still love my 360!
GameBoy Micro almost ties with Xbox360.. and GameCube is just a few hundred short.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 4, 2006)

GoldenJoe said:
			
		

> heres somthing that really makes me bumed out about the 360. it dosent have backwards compatibility! that means i wont be able to play my favs like halo 2 on the 360!


yeah... it does have limited backwards compatibility (that is still being updated).
They still have a ways to go though, this is the BC list (from Xbox.com):
    * 4x4 EVO 2
    * AirForce Delta Storm
    * Alias?
    * Aliens versus Predator? Extinction
    * All-Star Baseball? 2003
    * Amped?: Freestyle Snowboarding
    * Amped? 2
    * Army Men?: Sarge's War?
    * Atari? Anthology?
    * ATV: Quad Power Racing 2?
    * Bad Boys 2
    * Big Mutha Truckers
    * Baldur's Gate?: Dark Alliance? II
    * Barbarian
    * Barbie? Horse Adventures? Wild Horse Rescue?
    * Batman Begins?
    * Battle Engine Aquila
    * Battlestar Galactica?
    * BLACK?
    * BMX XXX?
    * Brute Force?
    * Buffy the Vampire Slayer?: Chaos Bleeds
    * Cabela's? Big Game Hunter? 2005 Adventures
    * Cabela?s? Dangerous Hunts?
    * Cabela?s? Outdoor Adventures? 06
    * Cabela's? Deer Hunt? 2005 Season
    * Cabela's? Deer Hunt? 2004 Season
    * Call of Cthulhu?: Dark Corners of the Earth?
    * Call of Duty?: Finest Hour?
    * Casino
    * Chicago Enforcer
    * Circus Maximus
    * Close Combat: First to Fight
    * Colin McRae Rally 4
    * Combat Elite: WWII Paratroopers?
    * Commandos 2: Men of Courage?
    * Conflict: Desert Storm
    * Constantine?
    * Crash Twinsanity?
    * Crash Nitro Kart?2
    * Crimson Skies?: High Road to Revenge?
    * Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon?
    * Dark Angel
    * Darkwatch?
    * Dead or Alive? 3
    * Deathrow
    * Digimon? Rumble Arena?
    * Dinotopia2
    * DOOM 3?
    * Drake?
    * Dreamfall: The Longest Journey
    * Egg Mania?: Eggstreme Madness
    * Fatal Frame?
    * FlatOut?
    * ESPN MLS ExtraTime 2002
    * Euro 2004
    * F1 2001
    * Fable?
    * Fable?: The Lost Chapters?
    * Fairly Odd Parents: Breakin' da Rules
    * FIFA Soccer 2003
    * FIFA Soccer 2004
    * FIFA STREET
    * Fight Night 2004
    * Ford Mustang
    * Ford vs. Chevy
    * Forza Motorsport?
    * Frogger Beyond?
    * Futurama?
    * Fuzion Frenzy?
    * Genma Onimusha
    * Goblin Commander?: Unleash the Horde
    * Grabbed by the Ghoulies?
    * Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy
    * Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
    * Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas?
    * Gravity Games Bike: Street. Vert. Dirt.
    * Grooverider: Slot Car Thunder
    * Half-Life? 2
    * Halo?
    * Halo? 2
    * Halo? 2 Multiplayer Map Pack
    * Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire?
    * Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone?
    * He-Man: Defender of Grayskull
    * Hitman: Contracts?
    * House of the Dead 3
    * IHRA Drag Racing Sportsman Edition
    * IHRA Professional Drag Racing 2005?
    * Intellivision Lives
    * Jade Empire?3
    * James Bond 007?: NightFire?
    * Judge Dredd?: Dredd vs. Death?
    * Jurassic Park: Operation Genesis
    * Kabuki? Warriors
    * Kelly Slater's Pro Surfer
    * kill.switch
    * LEGO? Star Wars?
    * Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events?
    * LOONS?The Fight for Fame
    * Manhunt
    * Mat Hoffman's Pro BMX? 2
    * Max Payne
    * Max Payne? 2
    * Medal of Honor European Assault?
    * Medal of Honor? Frontline
    * Medal of Honor? Rising Sun
    * Mega Man? Anniversary Collection
    * Metal Arms?: Glitch in the System
    * MicroMachines
    * Mike Tyson Heavyweight Boxing
    * Minority Report
    * MLB SlugFest 20-04
    * Monster Garage?
    * MTV Music Generator? 3
    * Murakumo: Renegade Mech Pursuit
    * MX World Tour?: Featuring Jamie Little
    * Namco Museum?
    * NBA LIVE 2004
    * Need For Speed? Underground 2
    * NFL Blitz 2002
    * NFL Blitz 2003
    * NFL Blitz 2004
    * NHL? 2004
    * NHL Hitz? 2003
    * Ninja Gaiden?
    * Ninja Gaiden? Black
    * Outlaw Golf 2
    * Outlaw Volleyball
    * Pariah?
    * Phantom Crash?
    * Pinball Hall of Fame?
    * Pitfall?: The Lost Expedition?
    * Predator Concrete Jungle?
    * Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time?
    * Pro Evolution Soccer 5
    * Pro Race Driver?
    * Pump It Up?: Exceed
    * Pure Pinball
    * Puyo Pop Fever2
    * Quantum Redshift?
    * RalliSport Challenge
    * Rayman Arena
    * Raze's Hell?
    * Red Dead Revolver
    * Red Faction? II
    * RedCard? 2003
    * Robotech: Battlecry
    * Rocky? Legends
    * Rogue Ops
    * Samurai Jack
    * Samurai Warriors?
    * Scooby Doo!? Night of 100 Frights
    * Scrapland
    * SEGA GT? 2002
    * Shadow The Hedgehog?
    * Shamu's Deep Sea Adventures
    * ShellShock: Nam '67?
    * Silent Hill? 4: The Room
    * Sneakers? 5
    * Sniper Elite
    * Soccer Slam
    * Sonic Heroes?
    * Sonic Mega Collection? Plus
    * Spawn? Armageddon
    * Speed Kings?
    * Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy?
    * Spider-Man?
    * Splat Magazine Renegade Paintball
    * SpongeBob SquarePants?: Battle for Bikini Bottom
    * SpyHunter? 2
    * Spyro? A Hero's Tail
    * SSX 3
    * Stake?
    * Star Wars Battlefront?
    * Star Wars Battlefront? II
    * Star Wars?: Episode III Revenge of the Sith?
    * Star Wars? Jedi Knight?: Jedi Academy?
    * Star Wars?: Knights of the Old Republic?
    * Star Wars? Knights of the Old Republic? II: The Sith Lords?
    * State of Emergency
    * Street Racing Syndicate?
    * Stubbs the Zombie? in Rebel without a Pulse?
    * Super Bubble Pop
    * Super Monkey Ball? Deluxe
    * SX Superstar?
    * Tecmo Classic Arcade
    * Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?
    * Test Drive?: Eve of Destruction
    * Tetris Worlds?4
    * The Great Escape
    * The Hulk?
    * The Incredible Hulk?: Ultimate Destruction
    * The Lord of the Rings?: The Return of the King?
    * The Punisher?
    * The Simpsons? Hit and Run?
    * The Simpsons? Road Rage
    * The Terminator? Dawn of Fate
    * The Thing?
    * Thief: Deadly Shadows?
    * Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon
    * Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon? 2
    * Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon? 2 Summit Strike
    * Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six? 3
    * Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six? 3 Black Arrow?
    * Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell?
    * Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell? Chaos Theory?
    * Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell? Pandora Tomorrow?
    * Tony Hawk's American Wasteland
    * Tony Hawk's Pro Skater? 4
    * Tony Hawk's Underground 2
    * Tork?: Prehistoric Punk?
    * Toxic Grind
    * Ty The Tasmanian Tiger?
    * Ty the Tasmanian Tiger? 2: Bush Rescue?
    * Ty the Tasmanian Tiger? 3: Night of the Quinkan
    * Urban Freestyle Soccer
    * Vexx?
    * Volvo: Drive for Life
    * World Soccer Winning Eleven 9
    * World Series? Baseball 2K3
    * Worms 4 Mayhem
    * Worms? Forts: Under Siege
    * WWE? Raw? 2
    * XIII
    * Yourself!Fitness?
    * Zapper?


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 4, 2006)

AdreneLyne said:
			
		

> Some unfortunate bad news.. ..
> 
> Xbox360 Has 1% of The Market In Japan
> 
> ...


ohh thats bad but dont worry we dont need the japanese to win the war


----------



## slimscane (Aug 4, 2006)

ouch! 1%? Well, that is kind of scewed becuase it includes handhelds, and the monster that is the DS Lite.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

Samurai11 said:
			
		

> ohh thats bad but dont worry we dont need the japanese to win the war


Why is this console fight called a war? How is it even a fight? It's putting out fuckin consoles for entertainment...fuckin weird....


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 4, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Why is this console fight called a war? How is it even a fight? It's putting out fuckin consoles for entertainment...fuckin weird....


im not wierd i like to call it a war


----------



## slimscane (Aug 4, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Why is this console fight called a war? How is it even a fight? It's putting out fuckin consoles for entertainment...fuckin weird....


haha, I guess sort of like "the battle for market dominance". I mean, they aren't really putting out consoles for entertainment, they are putting consoles out for money.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 4, 2006)

Shit it entertains me = entertainment, owell call it what you like to call it but i'm the mother fucking having all three for enjoyment


----------



## AdreneLyne (Aug 4, 2006)

1% folks.. lol. It doesn't matter at all, though. Unless you want it too.

I like to play whatever I want to, I don't care what people say and such, if it rul3z everything else, only because it's fun .

Who cares what share it has, but DS Lite is the current winner *goes to go play his DS Lite he bought 2 days ago*


----------



## slimscane (Aug 5, 2006)

Ooo, this one is fun, so fun, that I might just give it its own thread along with putting it here.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope he dies....i'm not kidding.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 6, 2006)

Who? Me?


----------



## RockLee (Aug 6, 2006)

I fully endorse this thread. 

I might consider a 360 if it's just for the multiplay. Only reason I play games is so I can play with others, really. 360 has the best set up for that.


----------



## hyakku (Aug 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I hope he dies....i'm not kidding.



The guy wasn't the one who said they were jerks/sissies, kotaku did, the guy just stated his psychological findings.

But now this is fucking great lmao, everytime fanboys start arguing all you say to a Playstation fanboy is, "You're a pussy AND its been scientifcally proven :link:".

What type of comeback do you have to that lmao?

But really, no one should get upset bout that, it's just a study, albeit hilarious.

Pansies 





btw it was a joke if no one else got it, I don't need hatemail from all the fanboys telling me how tough they are, i personally don't care.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

Doesn't change my opinion of him dying, i wish he would. I also hate the three big guys of each company. 
The idiot guy from microsoft that thinks his jokes are funny. 
The japanese guy who annoys the shit out of me from Sony. He thinks to high of HIMSELF not the company. 
Reggie? Or whatever that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) name is. I hate him so much. "We writing down names and kicking there ass" Oh nice quote from the 70's...i mean really no life looking mother fucker. 

All three are annoying and that guy in the picture looks retarded so i hope he falls down the stairs and doesn't get up. Yeah that's my opinion about them, if that site can generalize people i'm allowed to say who i want dead


----------



## Shogun (Aug 6, 2006)

fair enough, but the dead rising demo rocks! i can't wait for the full version, same with saints row.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> fair enough, but the dead rising demo rocks! i can't wait for the full version, same with saints row.


Jea me too man. I love them both so much, this month = 360 baby


----------



## slimscane (Aug 6, 2006)

I still don't know if he want me to die or the guy who wrote the article! I am so confused!  But yeah, Douche Allard sucks, smartly Microsoft is having Peter Moore do most of the press stuff since e3 2005 (). Man some nintendo fans are going to be _hating_ you for your Reggie statement 

I still haven't played the Dead Rising or N3 demo, but Saints Row was fun, and I really want to play the full game


----------



## Shogun (Aug 6, 2006)

yeah, i think i played those demos a bit too much, but i don't care if saint's row ripped off gta, it is fun so that's the most important thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I still don't know if he want me to die or the guy who wrote the article! I am so confused!  But yeah, Douche Allard sucks, smartly Microsoft is having Peter Moore do most of the press stuff since e3 2005 (). Man some nintendo fans are going to be _hating_ you for your Reggie statement
> 
> I still haven't played the Dead Rising or N3 demo, but Saints Row was fun, and I really want to play the full game


Not you man,lolol. I'm talking about Peter Moore/Kenji *Whatever that stupid dude from Sony is*/Reggie. Fuck if i give two shits about what people say to me about those people, they all could suck a large cock and die.  

Jea saint Rows is awsome, i can't wait for the whole game. Dead rising is great man, you got to play it, i got 350 zombie kills, that's my most. N3 is fun, i like it, but i hear it's short so i may just rent it. Now all i'm waiting for is that Enchanted arms demo = I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Shogun (Aug 6, 2006)

yeah, enchanted arms looks sweet. 

I liked N3 a lot, but since it is coming out at the same time as saints row and dead rising (in the uk anyway) i think i will give it a miss for a while.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> yeah, enchanted arms looks sweet.
> 
> I liked N3 a lot, but since it is coming out at the same time as saints row and dead rising (in the uk anyway) i think i will give it a miss for a while.


Oh man i forgot you live in the UK. What the release dates for your games there? Here in the US it's nicly set-up. 

Dead Rising - 8th
N3 - 15th
Saint Rows/Enchanted Arms - 30th
So enough time inbetween to beat all three games, and well play saint rows and enchated arms at the same time


----------



## Shogun (Aug 6, 2006)

yeah, 350 is a lot, i am not sure what my most is but it wasn't that high, man, i love the katana and the bowling ball.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 6, 2006)

saints row and N3 come out on the 1st of september and dead rising comes out on the 8th, so a week of gangsters and then the zombies come into town.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

@Slim - Have fun man, demo is to fun and the damn cinema's make you want to play the story already 

@ Shogun - I got 352 to be exact with the katana and axe/shotgun combo, lolol, highest one i think is almost 700. Though the lightsaber sucked i had fun killing a few with that


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 6, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> saints row and N3 come out on the 1st of september and dead rising comes out on the 8th, so a week of gangsters and then the zombies come into town.


Correction, N3 is coming out a week after Dead Rising. It's coming out on 15th.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 6, 2006)

yeah, the same day as the ps3...that should be rather interesting.

Back to dead rising: yeah, that light saber sucked, i like the baseball bat but the golf club isn't all that.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> Correction, N3 is coming out a week after Dead Rising. It's coming out on 15th.


He's talking about europe not america. 

@ Shogun - Agreed the bat is awsome, gold club is blah.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 7, 2006)

yo crazy, you got a new amount to beat, i got my zombie kill count to 370, let's see if you can beat that!


----------



## slimscane (Aug 7, 2006)

Molyneux on Fable 2, Next Gen and working for 'The Man', I haven't read it yet, but I thought it was a nice find.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> yo crazy, you got a new amount to beat, i got my zombie kill count to 370, let's see if you can beat that!


Haha damn you!  

@Slim - What the hell...lol, i can't see it


----------



## slimscane (Aug 7, 2006)

Hahaha, I copied the wrong address, don't know how that one worked out 

Fixed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 7, 2006)

I forget if you can play your 360 on your PC monitor you see when up in a college dorm you normally do not have a tv ( well i do not own one anymore and people are dicks somtimes) so i heard the Wii will be able to but can the 360 can as well ? and if so does it need any extra partys etc?

i herad it can hook up to the OS if you have Media XP or whatever it is called.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2006)

Why would you want a xbox 360 to be hooked to a desktop monitor? TV > Bigger > better


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 7, 2006)

TV monitor resoulstions suck compared to my monitor =)  also its a 21 inch widescreen with great contrast ratio so its all good.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 7, 2006)

Does it have, like, AV ports or something? Because other wise I don't see how you could hook a console up to it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 7, 2006)

IGN i remeber had an article on how to do it. DVI slots it has etc . i think there is an attachment to do so i have to find that article again on ign.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, well then shit, im lost  I suck at that computer/wire/electronic kinda thing. I just want a nice HD TV and play some kickass 360 games! Dead Rising TOMORROW BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## Akira (Aug 8, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Dead Rising TOMORROW BABY!!!!!!!


Don't rub it in...  us people in the uk have to wait till 8th September


----------



## slimscane (Aug 8, 2006)

~433 Zombies


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> ~433 Zombies


Cheater...stop CHEATING


----------



## slimscane (Aug 8, 2006)

The katana is really good, although it dies after about 15 zombies, which is gay. I used up my sledge, then my scyth, all whilst collecting hunting knifes, handguns, and police batons (also the kitchen knife at the downstairs food place is really good too). And then I use up all my melee weapons then I head upstairs to the food place, use up the soda cans (they kill in one or two hits, it's awesome!), jumpt out onto the canapy where the katana is, use up all my handguns while up there, take the katana, jump down, use up the katana, then use up the shotgun, then use whatever I can find, like the shopping cart. I had to fill my health up from one bar like 2 or 3 times. It was aproximate because I was rushing through zombies with the shopping cart downstairs and it said 431, then I killed a few more, not sure how many, and time ran out. I am the ultimate zombie killing machine  So much fun! I want to play the full game so I can actually go to the other areas 

I heard that there was a submachine gun, but I haven't found it.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 9, 2006)

Double post for new news  can I get away with it? <=O

Xbox 360 HD-DVD Will be Cheap. This is good news, my brother is planning on buying an HDTV, so maybe in the future I might buy it if the price is right and if I really want to check it out


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2006)

Got dead rising BABY! Love thsi shit, killin zombies is to fun. My most ever now is 1546 so far, then i died  The save system sucks alot of cock, but that's the only bad thing


----------



## slimscane (Aug 9, 2006)

Really, what is it like? I showed the demo to my brother, and he said that he wants to buy it, which is good because I don't have money =D. The "it" in my first sentence refers to the save system by the way. That is the best _coolest_ weapon you have used yet?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 9, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Double post for new news  can I get away with it? <=O
> 
> Xbox 360 HD-DVD Will be Cheap. This is good news, my brother is planning on buying an HDTV, so maybe in the future I might buy it if the price is right and if I really want to check it out




I don't think that is so new.  Microsoft had always planned for the Xbox 360 and the HD-DVD for it to be priced at or below the $600 price tag of the PS3.

edit:  oops was kind a slow response


----------



## slimscane (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah, they said that at E3, I believe, but that article just kind of highlights it  (and there wasn't anything about it yet in this thread)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah it's pretty cool. The save system is shit but everything eelse = awsome


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2006)

i do not know if this was posted but DANM this just made me get a 360 for sure considering during this time i can get a game for FREAKING FREE!



*
EDIT*

FReaking Crap does not seem to be in the US ... danm.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 11, 2006)

Aww, it is selling too well in the US, it needs to sell worse so that we can get free games too  There was this one promotion where you got something like 1200 market place points and a free pizza, I signed up, but I never got either


----------



## slimscane (Aug 14, 2006)

News Update!
This is a great little bit of news, with really big possibilites:
! Basically, Microsoft will give you the XNA development tools, and you can pay a 99 per year licencing fee to compile the code. So several months from now, we can expect to see some fresh things from the community up on the Aracde/Marketplace. This will only serve to help ripen the Arcade with new and fresh ideas.

And, here is an analysis : Analyst: MS XNA Game Studio Express Poses Huge Threat to Nintendo and Sony

edit: and a little bit of missed game news- Project Offset Gets Publisher, Xbox 360 Version Confirmed, which is pretty awesome, because that game looked great last time I saw it!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

the VC also offers that ablity as well from what iwata has said so i honestly do not think there in any danger.

So really there giving 360 kits to develop games for ? and then put up on the market place and live arcade?  ahh nvm i read it fully. 




> >> first, you can only share it with those who also spend $99 yearly for the club membership.
> >> second, in order to share anything, you have to send all the source content and assets and then the recieving party compiles it all themselves.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 15, 2006)

^Really? Aww, I hope they change that  It would be nice for XBLA games to be that cheap to make, maybe they will allow you to submit them anyway (it isn't like everygame that gets submitted to be on the arcade is allowed) I hadn't read it  Thank you Ssj3!


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 15, 2006)

> Microsoft looks into a redesigned controller to better suit FPSs
> 
> Today at Gamefest, Microsoft's product manager Robert S. Walker commented on an "advanced" version of the Xbox 360 controller that would make console gaming more suitable for genres such as first-person shooters. According to Walker, since there is no in-game mouse and keyboard support for the Xbox 360, Microsoft is looking at ways to modify the right-analog stick for more intuitive and precise movements, as seen in most shooters.
> 
> In his speech, Walker also noted the Xbox Live Vision camera and Wireless Racing Wheel are key peripherals to keep an eye out for in the near future.



That's rather interesting. The XBOX 360 has alot of good new going for it lately. I might get one this year along side of my Wii instead of an Playstation 3 afterall.


----------



## Ikashi (Aug 15, 2006)

i really hope for future xbox 360 games that they would increase the framerate. So far for most large games like Oblivion and Lord of the Rings Battle for Middle Earth II its been choppy as hell (except for towns in OB). 

As for the HD-DVD drive, too bad its external, but if its possible ill get it XD


----------



## slimscane (Aug 15, 2006)

Ah nice find GW, I remember a while ago seeing a concept controller that insteed of a right anolog stick had a track ball! I bet that is what is is! =D

edit: This is a third party one for PS2 in the works, sort of what I imagine microsoft doing 

I haven't had too many framerate problems in the games that I play Ikashi, although I have never played BFMEII. I am sure it is no bigger a problem than on old consoles.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

something also came out about microsfot doing something toatly new for percison and what not in there controllers.

Well either way Microsoft has swayed to to be purchasing there system because they offer the choices of " being techy" or :" just gaming" and of course the best online system out there and arcade . So i figured Wii's VC + Live arcade FTW that and ninety nine nights and other games pushed me over.

but i am waiting because i heard some good bundle packs will be coming soon so i can wait hehe.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 16, 2006)

All im waiting for is an XBOX 360 price drop at the moment-- they have exactly a month and three weeks left to fully persuade me, otherwise, i'll just hold out for an Playstation 3. Im quite an impatient buyer.



> Ah nice find GW, I remember a while ago seeing a concept controller that insteed of a right anolog stick had a track ball! I bet that is what is is! =D
> 
> edit: This is a third party one for PS2 in the works, sort of what I imagine microsoft doing.



That was the ugliest device(controller w/t.ball) i have ever seen. I hope it performs better then it looks, but then again, i would be lying.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

^ i hope you wont buy a PS3 at launch if your waiting for a Xbox360 price drop


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ^ i hope you wont buy a PS3 at launch if your waiting for a Xbox360 price drop



Don't be silly sweety. I barely want to spend over $400 for a gaming console, much less $600 (since I also don't want to get the lower spec model).

I think the price tag is absolutely ridiculous, and after giving it alot of thought-- i'll wait a year before buying the Playstation 3. Even if i had a job and whether I had a $20,000 a year salary, or a $200,000 a year salary, I would still feel that the PS3 is too much for what i'd be willing to spend on a gaming console-- however, the XBOX 360 is a gaming console i honestly don't want-- so it's very important that a price drop happens this year if MS expects me to buy it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> Don't be silly sweety. I barely want to spend over $400 for a gaming console, much less $600 (since I also don't want to get the lower spec model).
> 
> I think the price tag is absolutely ridiculous, and after giving it alot of though-- i'll wait a year before buying the Playstation 3. Even if i had a job and whether I had a $20,000 a year salary, or a $200,000 a year salary, I would still feel that the PS3 is too much for what i'd be willing to spend on a gaming console-- however, the XBOX 360 is a gaming console i honestly don't want-- so it's very important that a price drop happens this year if MS expects me to buy it.



I knew you where one smart gal  


  



lately i been here that micrsoft is giving a game with there 400 dollar package still for 400 bucks. if its PDZ or some other neat game i might sway to get it at 400. but microsoft said they where not doing a price drop this holiday season


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 16, 2006)

> I knew you where one smart gal
> lately i been here that micrsoft is giving a game with there 400 dollar package still for 400 bucks. if its PDZ or some other neat game i might sway to get it at 400. but microsoft said they where not doing a price drop this holiday season



Where did you hear about this Josh ?-- if i can get a free game of my choosing with my purchase of an XBOX 360, then $400 is completely justifiable in my opinion. And of course MS said they weren't doing a price drop this holiday season, who in their right mind would let that information out now ? -- their sales would take a rather huge nosedive until the price drop actually happens, if people knew a price drop was coming within a few months. Im sure their waiting until the Wii's price to be officially announced before making any changes, in hopes of leveling out their price enough to force the equality of their gaming console along side the Wii-- thus resulting to the same amount as the Playstation 3's price tag.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

Gracious Winter said:
			
		

> Where did you hear about this Josh ?-- if i can get a free game of my choosing with my purchase of an XBOX 360, then $400 is completely justifiable in my opinion. And of course MS said they weren't doing a price drop this holiday season, who in their right mind would let that information out now ? -- their sales would take a rather huge nosedive until the price drop actually happens, if people knew a price drop was coming within a few months. Im sure their waiting until the Wii's price to be officially announced before making any changes, in hopes of leveling out their price enough to force the equality of their gaming console along side the Wii-- thus resulting to the same amount as the Playstation 3's price tag.




not of your chosing it would be in a bundle seen them float around in various walmarts / ebs and still staying at the 400 mark.  though out of USA they get to choose there own game with a purchase of a 400 dollar xbox360 i posted that link a page or 2 back 

Well a microsoft person did say they where not doing one. I mean really they do not need to they will still be 100 dollars to 200 dollars cheaper than the ps3. So i think they will wait plus the fact they keep losing alot of money on Xbox360s yet and still in the Red according to gamespot.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 16, 2006)

There already is a really nice bundle in Canada and Mexico, I think it was Mexico, it was $400 for the 360, PGR2, and a few months of free Live. So basically a $400 360 with $80 worth of free stuff, seems like a good deal to me. What also seems nice is that they are going to manufacture them with a 65nn processor insteed of a 90nn, so it will run cooler, more efficiently, and cost less to make... Waht doesn't seem nice is that I bought one at launch


----------



## pajamas (Aug 16, 2006)

My god. -_-





> Xbox 360 Consuming All
> Spend more money now on Xbox Live Marketplace as Microsoft unveils "Consumables" initiative.





> For anyone that really loves spending their hard-earned cash, Microsoft's Xbox Live Marketplace is like a dream come true. For example, having blown your wad once on your original game purchase, the obligatory follow-up content expansions offer infinite opportunities to splash even more dough. Sometimes, this actually works out quite well - see Oblivion's run of quality stuff like the Thieves Den swash-buckle-a-thon. Sometimes, it's a bit of a gip - see Oblivion's utterly rubbish horse armour pack.
> 
> Now however, Microsoft is set to launch its latest initiative, known as "Consumables" - unveiled at Gamefest 2006 by Xbox Live Marketplace business manager, Rohan Oommen - promising new and exciting opportunities to spend more money in increasingly diverse ways. Essentially, "Consumables" are in-game assets that can deplete and be re-purchased - think forking over cash for the equivalent in in-game currency, or paying for armour that wears down as you battle. Microsoft intends to incorporate this technology into its next  SDK update.
> 
> Additionally, Microsoft plans to integrate Marketplace more closely into games themselves, enabling players to purchase items in-game, via NPC vendors and the like. Initially, goods purchased during play will be stored in a 'shopping basket', with a visit to the Xbox Live Marketplace required to hand over your cash and complete the transaction. No word yet if you can skip that whole handing over real-world money thing by stabbing your friendly vendor in the face with your scabbard.


This is Sony's fault, I know it is. They know people will spend the 200 dollars more to buy a PS3, and thus have 200 dollars left to spend after buying that 360, if they decide not to buy a PS3.

The only good that could come out of this would be dropped cost on games. If they could drop the game cost to 40 or something, then someone would be more likely to pay for 5 dollars worth of ingame shit, as long as the games stayed cheaper.

If that doesn't happen, some people are gonna be really pissed.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 16, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> My god. -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im already pissed i have chromehounds and if i want to get all that other stuff i gotta pay for it and you got to pay to change your name...ive paid enough for the system live should be free


----------



## Gracious Winter (Aug 16, 2006)

> Microsoft hasn?t determined yet whether to do Xbox 360 games in blue-laser HD DVD, but has ruled it out for ?this holiday? when it ships its HD DVD drive for movie playback through the Xbox 360, said Dave Luehmann, gen. mgr. - Microsoft Games Studios. ?Speed of loading? is Microsoft?s big concern about HD DVD games on the Xbox 360, Luehmann said.



Reasons like this are why I really wish i wasn't such an impatient gaming consumer-- otherwise, i would surely be sticking out of next gen gaming until like 2008 or something.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 16, 2006)

I remember when they said that they were never going to do HD-DVD games, so I really doubt they ever will, because adoption rates for the Hd-DVD add on would have to be over 50% for it make to make any sense what so ever, and they most certainly won't be.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 16, 2006)

I have an idea for another thing you can put in the first post. Reviews for the three most recent 360 release titles. (I'm putting IGN and Gamespot here as examples, because those are the two I look at, and they use different rating systems.

Three most recent (newest first):

N3: Ninety-Nine Nights:  

Dead Rising:  

NCAA Football 07:  

and for actual (rumored) news: 


The title is self-explanatory. The FPS one has already been posted, but this one has some new info that I hadn't heard about, and some of it seems pretty cool.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 16, 2006)

Good job  That is a nice addition!

I hope that the HD-DVD add on costs less than 200, but that really isn't a bad price, especially considering most are twice that.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				IGN said:
			
		

> Microsoft to Redesign Xbox 360 Controller?
> 
> August 15, 2006 - The XNA Games Studio Express project grabbed most of the headlines associated with Microsoft's Gamefest developer's conference yesterday. There was, however, plenty of discussion regarding Microsoft's upcoming peripherals for the 360 as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ikashi (Aug 17, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I remember when they said that they were never going to do HD-DVD games, so I really doubt they ever will, because adoption rates for the Hd-DVD add on would have to be over 50% for it make to make any sense what so ever, and they most certainly won't be.



no i heard that HD-DVD is mainly for DVDs and not video games.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 17, 2006)

Ye... yeah, that was exactly what I said


----------



## Ikashi (Aug 17, 2006)

i didn't read it properly ><

anyway, is anyone here expecting Gears of War?


----------



## hyakku (Aug 17, 2006)

The real question is:

Who's NOT waiting for GOW?

Also, microsoft said again today (or yesterday) that HD DVD IS ONLY FOR DVDs. I'm happy about this because if HD DVD loses, great I save money, if it wins, great I save money off a blu ray drive, that way I don't have to worry either way.

Saint's Row and Enchanted arms also this month .

And yes I believe they are going to be doing holiday bundles this season, they always do (remember xbox?), plus they already are doing them in some locales.

P.S. Today is my birthday .


----------



## pajamas (Aug 17, 2006)

hyakku said:
			
		

> The real question is:
> 
> Who's NOT waiting for GOW?
> 
> ...


Happy birthday.

A possible bundle would be: Premium Xbox 360, Gears of War, HDDVD player: 550 dollars.

This would cost Microsoft a lot of money, because that's basically be: a free game and 50 bucks off the HDDVD player (if it is 200, as I suspect), and it would be cheaper than the premium PS3.

That would really hurt the PS3, because everyone wants Gears of War, and then the PS3 has nothing over the 360, because of the HDDVD addon.

I doubt it'll happen, but that would make a lot of sense.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 17, 2006)

Haha, that would be a crazy bundle! I also doubt they would ever do it, but still, crazy idea. Heck, if I were them I still wouldn't do it XD If I were them I would make it like this: Premium 360, 3 months live, extra wireless controller (so it comes with 2), and some game, maybe PDZ or PGR2. Although that would lose alot of money too, maybe I would sell it for 450.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 17, 2006)

The Xbox 360 camera will be shipping with a free game (Totemball).



*Spoiler*: _story_ 





> X360 Camera Shipping With Free Game
> Are you ready to see the people who love to "Pwn N00bz?"





> At Microsoft's Gamefest in Seattle this week *Gamasutra* snagged new details on the launch of the Xbox Live Vision video camera accessory for the X360.
> 
> Although *we'd already known* about gesture-controlled X360 game TotemBall, this week it was revealed that when the Xbox Live Vision video camera launches in September it will ship with this title included.
> 
> ...





 
Prey 2 is coming



*Spoiler*: _story_ 





> Prey 2 is GestatingThe popular first-person shooter has earned a sequel.





> According to an interview with 3D Realm's Scott Miller at *Next-Gen*, his team is already hard at work on Prey 2.
> 
> In Prey, players enter a monstrous spaceship designed for enslaving and devouring humans. A unique twist on the first person shooter genre, Prey features such innovations as the ability to walk on walls, manipulate gravity and perform a "spirit walk" by leaving your physical body behind. Designed by Human Head and brought to Xbox 360 by Venom Games (under the direction of 3D Realms), Prey features full online support for up to eight players, utilizing the game's play innovations for unique multiplayer experiences.
> 
> ...


----------



## hyakku (Aug 18, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Happy birthday.
> 
> A possible bundle would be: Premium Xbox 360, Gears of War, HDDVD player: 550 dollars.
> 
> ...



Thanks bro.

Yea that's true it would cost alot, but the canadian/ mexican bundle was $400and you got PGR 3, the system, 3 months of live, and 1250 live points for $400, which is a damn good deal.

So slimcane they are basically doing that bundle, minus the controller, I expect to see something like this in the USA come october - december. And when Gears comes out....o when gears comes out....


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 18, 2006)

when Gears comes out....


----------



## slimscane (Aug 19, 2006)

... I didn't come up with the title XD In any case, I haven't read the article yet, but I doubt it.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 19, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> when Gears comes out....




I think it comes out Nov. 17 in the U.S.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

From my understanding of that camera article all it is is an upgraded Eye Toy nothing more.



> Sunnyvale, California-based GestureTek is the patent creator and holder for their Video Gesture Control technology which, following a licensed use to Sony's EyeToy in 2005, was announced as being licensed for Xbox 360 Live Vision development last May.
> 
> The patent, U.S. #5-534917, covers all "video-based interactive gesture control of computer processes." In other words, any interactive technology with a user being displayed on-screen has licensed GestureTek's technology.





> It might be tempting to perceive this technology as a threat to Nintendo's Wii controller, but it should be noted that GestureTek itself isn't banking on this, considering its limitations.
> 
> "It's just a demo," shrugged GestureTek CTO Francis MacDougall when pressed, admitting that he doesn't see brightly-colored peripherals being popular among publishers.



there are other little tid bits but all that camera really does it what the Eye Toy allready did but a little bit better thats all.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 19, 2006)

Heh, I really like the guys responce "It's just a demo" *shrug*  I would just like to be able to customize my gamer card with it, and perhaps video chat  I am kind of sketchy on its broad implication for gaming though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

Video chat i can picture it now .. " Web cam whores on PS3/ Xbox 360!"


----------



## slimscane (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, I imagine that video chatting will be very easy and stable over Live, I can see it now:
"Johansen, this is the gamertag to Bill Schwartzman, the representitive for the R&D department of GloboChem, add him to your friends list and be ready for a video conference at 3:30"
"Yes sir!"
"And Johansen, make sure to use your _corperate_ gamertag and not your _personal_ on this time "
"Heh, yes sir "

:amazed Xbox360 revolutionizes the way buisnesses operate!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow i just watched the New ign weekly ( 21) and i have to say i am impressed with 360.  I mean they only had the camera thing up and going but i like it alot and i will surely get it when i buy my 360.  the interface is perfect for Xbox 360, the Live arcade is freaking sweet ( and the camera works for that  as well) and just alot of great games coming out for it. 

I can acculy say i am impressed with microsoft this generation they did FARR better than they did last generation


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 21, 2006)

ok all i need to know today if i should get a 360 or wait for the new cooler models? ( though i thougth they where out allready not sure )  i wish i could hook up my CRT monitor to it hence i did not bring a TV up to college  although the other roomate did.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 21, 2006)

Well i got a 360 with HD and all. Though i didn ot buy the VGA cable to hook up to the CRT. I got the 40 dollar EB warrenty witch allows me for 1 year to take back my 360 and get a new one if anything happened. also got one of those inner coolers and ninety nine knights!

I did not do anything with Live as of yet but i will later on tonight. As of right now i have to head to class. 

so now i can say im Wii60 eh? 

my next game will most likely be Dead rising followed by Perfect Dark Zero.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 22, 2006)

Good jobe Ssj3!  You will have to add me when you get Live up and running. I will look over and add that news in while, my computer has been broken for a few days  (it was hard )


----------



## Shogun (Aug 22, 2006)

perhaps we should make a thread where everyone can put their gamercard/tag?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Good jobe Ssj3!  You will have to add me when you get Live up and running. I will look over and add that news in while, my computer has been broken for a few days  (it was hard )



Wii60 FTW!!! ya i like it alot  though i have not jumped online yet i will either wensday or tonight even.  I need some good multiplayer games i was thinking of getting PDZ  ( 50 player matches) its pretty nuts i had fun playing the multiplayer of that game.

i might get dead rising tonight! and some live arcade games! and ya i was wondering where you been at hehe.

though my right trigger button is a tad sticky  not a big problem but dont know why it is like that. Im sure if i get more game time in it will be ok.

@ shogun 

i belive there allready is a gamertag thing but then agian why not just do it in this thread?

*EDIT*

well off to class i should be back in a little bit. the first day of classes are not that long at all. so bbl!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 22, 2006)

(NCAA is 30 days old now, and there are some more reviews coming, I'd suggest taking it off).

IGN released a review for Madden NFL 07 this morning, though Gamespot has yet to post their review here is what IGN thinks:

Madden NFL 07:  Gamespot: N/A

I'll update with the GS number and link when it appears, which should be later today and/or tonight. Tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 22, 2006)

Goku, how is Ninety Nine Nights?  I have had mixed feelings on buying it since it has gotten poor reviews.  And I don't think it has as much replay value as the Dynasty Warriors series' has.  I might do the EB deal with trading two games and getting a game for $9.99 for N3, it its better than I expected.

I got Dead Rising yesterday afternoon.  Its great and all but the save are ludacris, you have to go through a million zombies to get to the bathroom.  Than after the first boss you have to pile through 20 zombies with the elevator.  Its crazy and a pain in the ass.  The rescue missions are great and I love killing zombies with plastic swords and or coat hangers. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 22, 2006)

I am in class atm i will go in full detail on the game when i get back to my dorm ( should be in about 30 mins or so) 

if you are trading 2 crappy games in for N3 its  worth it but if there acculy good then do not. N3 is fun and all , great action, amazing soundtrack, great moves and a shitload of guys on the screen to kill ( about 2 to 3 times more than any DW game) 

i will go in more detail later about it. I think the game deserved a 6.5 at least its not great but its a lot of fun to people who want to kill alot of stuff and perform some cool moves while doing your mission.

i want Dead rising and the save system is basically the only thing that sucks in the game. Sadly the game is 60 bucks  i will try to get my way and get it hehe.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 22, 2006)

Alright, news updated (and thanks Leon)  I know that I saw some more news, but unfortunatly, today is the first day for classes for me aswell, I'll be back on later


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 22, 2006)

Woot! Gratz on Goku for getting a 360!

I'd be careful with PDZ if I were you though it got very mixed reactions.  You should consider renting games IMO especially if they are $60.  I definately will be renting more games when I get my 360.

And yes there is a Lost Planet demo and many more demos out there.  <3 demos.

edit: o and when you get your gamertag either post it or PM it (;


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 22, 2006)

O
B
L
I
V
I
O
N

A must buy unless you have it on PC (;


----------



## hyakku (Aug 22, 2006)

ACtually I heard once you get used to it the save factor actually adds to the value of the game, because it makes it htat much more realistic, that way you can run every few feet saving but that was from one person so I'm not sure.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 22, 2006)

That was probably the original intent behind the lackluster save system, but that doesn't seem to have helped.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 23, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> hehe well back for a little bit going to eat then going to fully reply to all these posts!
> 
> o i have oblivion  ( for free on my PC  ) and about PDZ its only 25 bucks and i figured the multiplayer would be fun and i was a PD fan back on the n64 days.
> 
> ok well going to eat bbl!


Don't listen to what alot of people say about PDZ, it is a good game, and online it is a great game (i'd give the game about an 8.5). The story is lack luster, but the game just _feels_ like PD, and I am sure that you will be able to appreciate that


----------



## slimscane (Aug 23, 2006)

How did I miss _this_?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

Well i will get PDZ on my way to my hometown going to vist then i will jump online with live down my friends house to get that started up and going.

so i will be away from the campus till late at night.

though i have to head to class in a few mins and get a 80 dollar book to  * thats the used price lol * 

after that its PDZ, Another controller and proabably dead rising all in the same day!


----------



## hyakku (Aug 23, 2006)

Damn I  never really considered what Live has done for console gaming. The demos offered, the trailers, the seamless gaming with others aroundd the country/world, the voice and video chat, etc. 

when I consider, it seems what live did for console gaming is what AOL did for the internet and ISPs. I mean think about it, its only been a year, but its now commonplace to expect a free demo off live with every new release, and its now normal to just chat with a friend down the block or across the country by just clicking their name on a screen. This is unprecedented.

That's my partial fanboy rant for now, I just found that pretty fucking weird.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 23, 2006)

update with reviews:

Madden NFL 07:  

Also: GC conference info:


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 23, 2006)

hey ssj3, how well does oblivion run on your computer? i heard that lots of cards are having trouble running it at a good frame rate. anyhow, does anybody know when forza 2 comes out for the 360?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 23, 2006)

Forza should be coming around the holoday season (Q4 2006).

I totally played Oblivion at 10fps on my comp ;3  it took me about a week to just say no to it.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 23, 2006)

oh sweet. thats probably when i'll get a 360 then. i loved the first forza and this one looks even better. but ouch, 10 fps? i totally could not do that. i played f.e.a.r. at 45 fps and that was a little laggy for me. so i had to change to a different comp.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2006)

staradderdragoon said:
			
		

> hey ssj3, how well does oblivion run on your computer? i heard that lots of cards are having trouble running it at a good frame rate. anyhow, does anybody know when forza 2 comes out for the 360?



I got a constant 50 to 65 FPS on the highest details.

I have a AMD 3200 + 64 bit CPU
PCI Express X800XL Graphics chip 

and 2 gig of DDr400 ( PC 3200) ram running in duel mode ( 2 , 1 gig sticks)


----------



## slimscane (Aug 24, 2006)

I contribute alot too Leon 
(Oblivion runs fine on max settings for me too, of course, FEAR pretty much does too)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

Man there is this guy in ninety nine nights called Tea Tea and he KICKED MY ASS! man is he hard  and to top it off his name is 

*
TEA TEA! WTH!*


o and i got PDZ and i have to say the game is pretty good.


----------



## hyakku (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice man, I can't wait for:

Just cause
gears of War
Saint's Row
Crackdown (it looks promising)
Alan Wake

Those are just some of them for THIS year, Mass effect, too human, halo 3, etc next year just make my pants even more wet.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

> True but Assasin's Creed was shown at the CES earler this year at the Microsoft booth under the name Project Assasin.



oooo very intresting.!

this year looks very amazing for 360 and i think 2007 will as well. Ps3 has alot of work cut out for them.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 24, 2006)

360's stelar line up is the only thing stopping them from getting Wii stomped, I can't really say the same thing for PS3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 24, 2006)

i wish microsoft had kept their promise of their every year -100 dollar of the price


----------



## slimscane (Aug 24, 2006)

when did they make that promise? After four years the would pay you 100 dollars to get a core system


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 24, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> when did they make that promise? After four years the would pay you 100 dollars to get a core system


I remember them saying in a interview that after each year they would drop the price 100 bucks =/


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 24, 2006)

Anyway, I got a 360 today and I'll have to admit, this thing is nice, granted my desk needs more support to hold it up. XD  I'm looking forward to Enchanted Arms next week.  I want a nice pretty RPG to tide me over before GoW and Blue Dragon come along.

And after randomly searching some Armored Core 4 stuff, I found out it's coming out for the 360 too.  Yay =D


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 24, 2006)

the only thing i really want for 360 is Mass Effect...Enchanted Arms doesnt look that great, the only hing that makes it stand out on 360 is that its an RPG, put up against PS2 RPGs and besides the good graphics, FF12 would probably crema it in gameplay...Mass Effect and Blue Dragon so far, are the only truly next-gen RPGs...


----------



## slimscane (Aug 24, 2006)

You are right, but the point is, it is the first JRPG on a next gen console, that _is_ the entire point, it doesn't matter if FF12 would "cream" it in gameplay, because FF12 is on the PS2.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

blue dragon is developed by the orginal chrono trigger staff ( music and all) soo gameplay in blue dragon will own FF 12.

donkey show and slime im going to get teh vison camera and own you in UNO!!! i cannot wait to hook up to live arcade! going to get the street fighter first and then UNO!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 24, 2006)

I hate card games so you can scratch that, goku. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

you uno hater  well then i will meet you in some arcade game with the VISON CAMERA!


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 24, 2006)

it's nice to see some real people getting Xbox 360's around here ;3  i'll prolly be getting mine soon since i'm pretty much done with WoW (again)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

Guh wow. i quit again and my friend is pissed i honestly do not want to play a casuel MMORPG ever again.

this weekend i should have quite a bit of live arcade games!

can someone tell me if you can use your CC on it? and to buy points etc. other than getting a card.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 24, 2006)

If you mean getting arcade games with your CC I'm pretty sure you can... would be ridiculous to go out and buy points when they have your CC anyways.  I bought stuff on Xbox with the CC no problem.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 24, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> blue dragon is developed by the orginal chrono trigger staff ( music and all) soo gameplay in blue dragon will own FF 12.
> 
> donkey show and slime im going to get teh vison camera and own you in UNO!!! i cannot wait to hook up to live arcade! going to get the street fighter first and then UNO!




i said that fool...i said Blue Dragon and Mass Effect are the only true next gen games...and Mass Effect>Blue Dragon anyway...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

k thx stump.


sorry blade but blue dragon > all. Orginal Chrono Trigger staff >>> to who ever is making mass effect.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 24, 2006)

its Bioware ...and please Chrono Trigger was good, but Cross was even better...besides Mass Effect will totally murder Blue Dragon in Reviews its fact...

BioWare made the best RPGs of this generation and i normally hate Western RPGs...KOTOR was the best game this generation...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

Ah well bioware loses out to the orginal Chrono Trigger team. Cross was NOT BETTER THAN trigger o god no.


KOTOR might have been the best this generation but it did nothing new just captialized what has been done before and made it better ( in terms of Western RPGS) 

Chrono Trigger on the other hand redefined JRPGS and did alot of ground breaking elements.

both teams are good but triggers team is better.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 24, 2006)

except they arent...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

^ in terms of history and awards ( of there games and of the staff) .. yes, yes they are 


but i will stop it at that.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 24, 2006)

quick quick question, when is FEAR due on the 360?
I just remembered to ask that after I just saw a FEAR thread.
haha.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll be getting the HD-DVD for my 360 and PS3 also.
I'll buy Wii for my brother in law or maybe my lil cousin.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 24, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> its Bioware ...and please Chrono Trigger was good, but Cross was even better...besides Mass Effect will totally murder Blue Dragon in Reviews its fact...
> 
> BioWare made the best RPGs of this generation and i normally hate Western RPGs...KOTOR was the best game this generation...


you hurt me so bad with that comment  Cross was _garbage_ compared to Trigger, _*garbage*_. You must have grown up on Playstation or something.

KotOR was quite possibly the best game of the ending generation, I will agree with you on that, hopefully Mass Effect will be even better, but it will still be tough to be better than Blue Dragon. There is far to much riding on Blue Dragon for it to be anything less that great.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 24, 2006)

Chrono Cross better than Trigger? Wow... just wow...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2006)

Well all i got a 3 months subscription card for 19.99 . So tomorrow night i will activate it


----------



## slimscane (Aug 24, 2006)

I will be going home this weekend, make sure to add me to you friends list


----------



## Aether (Aug 24, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> I'll be getting the HD-DVD for my 360 and PS3 also.
> I'll buy Wii for my brother in law or maybe my lil cousin.



Wow that's alot of money :S 

btw once the Texas trial ends you have to use your own money to buy points in exchange to put money in the game right? Seems kinda obvious, but I wanna make sure.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I will be going hoome this weekend, make sure to add me to you friends list



sure i will do that tomorrow night  !  

is your gamer tag the same as your log in name to your 360?


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 25, 2006)

TheHeroComplex said:
			
		

> quick quick question, when is FEAR due on the 360?
> I just remembered to ask that after I just saw a FEAR thread.
> haha.


November 2006


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 25, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> sure i will do that tomorrow night  !
> 
> is your gamer tag the same as your log in name to your 360?


Nah.  When you make your Live account you will make a new name.  Though of course it could be the same if it isn't taken.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

Ah thx for the info there


----------



## Ikashi (Aug 25, 2006)

Mass effects looks really interesting. I just finished KH II recently...and now I'm addicted with the series. But since i have a 360...that means no more KH III for me. But then again, SquareEnix is also with Microsoft, so does that mean KH III or Future Final Fantasy Games will be playable on the 360?


----------



## slimscane (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't really count on it ever, but we really have no way of knowing right now, but really _really_ don't count on it. That being said, it _is_ possible.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 25, 2006)

as of right now the only thing that was released for 360 was an old MMORPG, while still played probably didnt get many sales for 360...and will most likely be used to get Square Enix back on the exclusivity train for Wii/PS3 at least and no more 360 games...

Not saying that will happen, just if the sales were that bad(which i have reason to believe) then it could happen like that, and so far other than spin-off/old FFs are being made/ported for other consoles, Sony still has the exclusivity to the main projects...so 360/Wii could get like a KH Spin-off game...


----------



## slimscane (Aug 25, 2006)

You know that Square Enix is developing a new exclusive IP, Project Sylpheed I think it is call, for the 360, right Immortal?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

slime i got dead rising today as well! i will be hooked up online little later in the night or after im done eating i will let you all know my gamer tag thoughl


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 25, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> You know that Square Enix is developing a new exclusive IP, Project Sylpheed I think it is call, for the 360, right Immortal?




nope, but they are most likely putting it on 360 because they dont think it'll be that good...not saying that's what's gonna happen though...but i havent even heard about the game, got any info on it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 25, 2006)

il buy a x360 once it lowers in price i don't give a damn about the packs @_@
i demand it to be hacked


----------



## slimscane (Aug 25, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> nope, but they are most likely putting it on 360 because they dont think it'll be that good...not saying that's what's gonna happen though...but i havent even heard about the game, got any info on it?


yes I do! =D
It is a space shooter with customizable ships and the standard fair of Square Enix cut scenes! Here are some images:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

^ holy shit slim thats nuts!


o guess what? i ripped my whole chrono trigger CDS ( offical ones) onto my 360 

I guess i should go in my room and connect to live!!!! i soo want street fighter and the lost planet demo and more!

how much does the street fighter cost you ?:  ( IN USD)


i am glad square is going multiplatform and its good that they acculy try new stuff on differant platforms as well


----------



## slimscane (Aug 25, 2006)

I think it costs about $10, once you have it tell me so I can hook myself up to live and chalange you! Shoryuken!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I think it costs about $10, once you have it tell me so I can hook myself up to live and chalange you! Shoryuken!




Shoryuken!!!! ooo its been a while. .10 bucks eh? not bad . i guess iin abou 20 mins i will get live up and all and get the games!!!!!!!!!!!  

sadly it cannot be on the good tv    hell i do not even have HDTV either


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, I heard about Sylpheed.  I hope they bring back the magic of Einhander with that game, cuz Einhander is probably one of the best shooters ever.

And I'm debating whether or not to get SF Hyper Fighting since I have the Anniversary Edition for the PS2.  Although beating down on some fools does sound like fun.

BTW, my gamertag is QuattroV22.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 25, 2006)

I will add you =D, what did your gamertag end up being Ssj3?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 25, 2006)

slimscane, what's your gamertag?

And I just realized what Sylpheed is... it's a beefier version of the Gummi Ship levels in KH2. XD


----------



## slimscane (Aug 25, 2006)

I thought of that too  Much beefier though, and manlier 

My gamertag isn't hard to guess  (Slimscane)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

Setting up my 360 in my little bros room so i can hook up to Xbox live!


----------



## Death (Aug 25, 2006)

If anyone has PDZ, BattleField 2, Halo 2, Ghost Recon Advanced warfighter, just look me up and I'll play.  The gamertag is DEATHSTRIKE85.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

Gamer tag has been createD! someone took Ssj3goku soo 

sSJ3gOkuSaN is my name!


----------



## Death (Aug 25, 2006)

give me a moment and you'll be added to my friends list.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

hehe added .. trying to buy some points so this might take me a min or 2.. i kinda do not have a USB keyboard with me hehe.


----------



## Death (Aug 25, 2006)

What sucks about my connection is that I can only due one at a time right now.  I'm either on the internet or the 360, never both.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

ooo that sucks.. well right now im on wireless with my laptop.. o and street fighter 2 is 41% done so far .. hehe.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 25, 2006)

I've just been playing the Lost Planet demo.  That game is freaking insane.


----------



## Death (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll be getting the game soon.  The mic is the best thing to have.  The private voice chat helps out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2006)

lol slime kicked my ass i did not knwo what i was doing  i button smashed hafl way hahaah.  ( i toatly forgot the controls  on this , well for the 360 controller lol )

ya i should have brought the mic down from school lol.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 25, 2006)

the game looks pretty good...


----------



## slimscane (Aug 26, 2006)

Valve: 360 development tools as easy as PC. PS3 not mature enough. Interesting.


----------



## Ikashi (Aug 26, 2006)

can you guys still add me to your friends account even though i have a Silver ACC? My Gold membership expired. 

If so, its "LieutenantGhost"


----------



## MS81 (Aug 27, 2006)

they got the project slpyheed demo out?


----------



## slimscane (Aug 27, 2006)

I am not going to take my 360 up to college untill my roommate brings a TV XD, but that means I have to go Live-less for a while


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

ah that sucks and man it seems we are posting essay long posts in the danm sony thread ... sheesh =/


----------



## slimscane (Aug 27, 2006)

Haha, I know, this thread is much more laid back


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

ya it is.. and guess what my mic was right by my back left speaker up here at school


----------



## slimscane (Aug 27, 2006)

Hahaha, well, we will have to play again (and talk) next time, whenever my room mate gets on the ball! 

. Seems like the 360 will start doing a tad better in europe  That is a suprisingly big exclusive that, while it effect me in no way, might do some big things over there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

cool cool, sadly i cannot stand making such long posts. the last post i did egainst KN all he did was repeat himself ..
well i will only reply back in like a paragraph length really. i need to finish my reading


----------



## slimscane (Aug 27, 2006)

Haha, I am not even going to look at that thread right now, because I have to pack to head back up to college. For some weird reason I took my PC with me, in hindsight that was kind of silly


----------



## pajamas (Aug 27, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Haha, I know, this thread is much more laid back


That's why I like coming here, even though I don't have a 360! XD

Everyone gets along and has fun here. =P

Ooph, bad news for Microsoft:



Pro Ball and FIFA not exclusives for long.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

O well , more money for the developers i guess. Still it will sell on the 360 i mean its a much cheaper console . it would make sense either way. then again i have not played a sport game since dreamcast ( virtua Tennis) since then sport titles have not been appealing anymore 


ya leaon it is more laid back in this thread. one reason why i chill out here and my fanclub. Sony thread i go to for more post counts


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

ouch that is a crazy price... man im going to leave the sony thread its hard when you get 2 people on your ass


----------



## slimscane (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, it is almost like gunners and kyuubi naruto are dupes 

So the soccer is a limited exclusivity deal? At the very least it will only help their cause regardless.

Micro-transactions are lame  But I still want Luminess Live


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 27, 2006)

luminess live is intresting and the thing is they will make it HD like ST2 i bet . would be intresting lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, I think Gamespot had an article about LP multiplayer there and their impressions of it were great.  After going through the demo though, I do have to say I'mma play the hell out of this game when it comes out.  I personally love using two gatling guns on the VS against a crapload of snow pirates. ^^


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 28, 2006)

Lost Planet ain't coming out this year.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2006)

o ya whoops i forget its coming out the first quater of 2007. well thats a good thing because thats when the drought of games hits anyways.

still got gears of war and many others.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 28, 2006)

can't wait for Lost planet to come out. I got the demo and it will be one of the best games for 360 in "07" other than GOW.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2006)

GOW comes out in 2006 though hehe

if BD comes out in 2007 then i belive that will be the best game for 360 in 07. I am rather surprised by the support capcom is showing for 360 and rare is pumping out some good stuff as well.

but what i want to knowi s Will shenume be on it this time around? who knows but i am proabalby one of the few on this board that really want a next gen shenume game.

Bio shock and Mass effect seem to be more great things for 360. 

i do give the  to microsfoft this generation on doing much better than they did last.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, we'll see if Blue Dragon will be as good as we'd all like.  I mean, besides who's making it, truth be told, there isn't that much out there in terms of info, gameplay, and whatnot besides some nice screenies and artwork.  I myself have high hopes for it, but until I learn more, I'm not going to call any game "best of 07" as of yet, although Lost Planet is definately aiming in that direction.

MS set themselves up well with the XBOX and made a good rep for themselves with the 360 and XBOX Live.  I spend way too much time playing the Arcade though than the actual games atm though. XD

Enchanted Arms comes out tomorrow so I'll be all up on that too.  ^^  It's about time we could play a traditional JRPG online against others.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2006)

i have high hopes because i trust the team of Bd ( that and the fact im a huge chrono trigger nut)

you have to tell me how enchanted arms is and if its worth the price.


though i did learn something new about capcom's leader of the RE franchise and that whole issue aboutt "RE4 getting ported.



> RE 4 was promised for the GameCube and ended up on the PlayStation 2?an action that apparently made RE creator Shinji Mikami threaten to chop off his head (he actually said a colloquialism for "firing" himself). This is a business, not a fan-club, and you gotta do what you gotta do.



this is what high development costs for systems lead us to they all need the $$$$ ,
*
EDIT*



> Months after a failed launch, at electronics retailer Bic Camera's bustling Shinjuku store, the Xbox 360 has actually sold out. Granted, we don't report each time a console sells out, but this, like a solar eclipse, is a historic event! Kotakuite David snapped a photo that states the console is "sold out", but also notes that the store "DID have the World Cup Limited Edition 360"?understandable as the World Cup is so over. It goes without saying that Japan hasn't been a walk-in-the-park for Microsoft, but the company has continued to pour endless streams of cash into promoting the machine. Guess those boy band ads are working.





*

EDIT AGAIN*



> Assassin's Creed... With A 360





> I actually sat in on this exact session with Assassin's Creed producer Claude Langlais and watched him narrate the E3 video demo to a totally silent audience of journalists. But what I didn't pick up on was the fact that there's not one, but two 360s there. But Assassin's Creed hasn't been announced for the 360 yet.
> 
> Not that anyone doubts that a 360 version is imminent, but come on, just announce it already. Florian Eckhardt


----------



## slimscane (Aug 28, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> but what i want to knowi s Will shenume be on it this time around? who knows but i am proabalby one of the few on this board that really want a next gen shenume games.


As of august 2005, the rumor was that they had the game ready to begin actually making it, and they were planning to release all three on one platform, which was most likely to be 360. No word since then  But I am there with you, I _need_ new Shenmue.

Wow, maybe the 360 is actually picking up some type of steam in japan , I didn't expect that to happen untill Blue Dragon came out


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2006)

heeh ya i found that odd and i also find it odd about the assasains creed stuff as well.

on a new info note



> Xbox 360 slims down by ten pounds





> THE PRICE of the Xbox games console in the UK has dropped by ten quid.
> 
> According to GamesIndustry.biz, Vole had officially dropped recommended retail price of the Xbox 360 core system to £199 ($377) from £209 ($396) earlier. Vole has denied that the price change was anything to do with directives from its August self.
> 
> ...



Link removed

great news for UK peeps and all.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 28, 2006)

They can buy themselves a pub meal and 3 ciders with those savings so it's all good.

And yeah, Mikami was horridly upset when he found out Capcom wanted to port it, granted that news was like a year and a half ago. XD

As for Enchanted Arms, I've read its a good and enjoyable game, but it feels unfinished.  Hopefully Ubisoft improved it or added new stuff to the game since it's been about a good half a year since the game came out in Japan.

I hope the online part is good though.  You get to take your golems into battle against other people online.


----------



## Gaby-sama (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey what's up everybody, I'm recruiting new members for my halo 2 xbox live clan 
The 10 Akatsuki



If you're interested PM me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2006)

ya the online part of the game sounds very intresting.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 28, 2006)

When is Mass Effect coming out? right now its the only thing I want for 360...


----------



## pajamas (Aug 28, 2006)

...................

Apparently FIFA is an exclusive 360 game still, though Winning Eleven will not be. <_>



*



			360 soccer exclusivity red-carded
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Konami says Winning Eleven series will be next-gen multiplatform after all; EA says FIFA 07 won't be hitting the PS3 or Wii.*





> Konami has called a foul on Microsoft's recent announcement of next-gen soccer exclusivity. At last week's Leipzig Games Convention, one of the electronics giant's biggest announcements was that Konami's Winning Eleven Pro Evolution Soccer and Electronic Arts' FIFA Soccer series would be "next-gen exclusive" to the Xbox 360 for 12 months, meaning neither game would be hitting the PlayStation 3 or Wii.
> That's simply not the case, according to Konami. The Japanese publisher has released the following statement on its English-language Web site:
> _It has been falsely reported on some websites that Konami will release its Pro Evolution Soccer 6 exclusively for Microsoft's Xbox 360. These reports are not true. Konami is currently proceeding with the production of a multi-platform release of Pro Evolution Soccer 6 so that as many people as possible can enjoy the game._
> While the phrasing of that statement could mean Konami simply refutes any reports that the game would be entirely exclusive to the 360 and not appearing on current-gen systems at all, a Konami rep told GameSpot the statement was in reference to Microsoft's press release claiming next-gen exclusivity. That press release was worded ambiguously to say that the franchises would be next-gen exclusive to the Xbox 360 "this year," which could mean the calendar year 2006 or the 12-month exclusivity widely reported. (Before running with the 12-month figure, GameSpot repeatedly confirmed the yearlong period with Microsoft representatives.)
> ...


IT'S ALL SO CONFUSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimscane (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmm, so 360 has partial (2/3) 1 year exclusivity for soccer, I think that is what it means 

By the way, 1500 posts


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh well, I like Winning Eleven more than FIFA, but regardless, it's coming out for a system I own. =)


----------



## pajamas (Aug 28, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Oh well, I like Winning Eleven more than FIFA, but regardless, it's coming out for a system I own. =)


exactly. Even if it's not exclusive, the PS3 is still 200 dollars/euros more. So if they both had it the 360 is still win =P


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 28, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> exactly. Even if it's not exclusive, the PS3 is still 200 dollars/euros more. So if they both had it the 360 is still win =P


Yup!  Its like when I first saw the screens and videos for Armored Core 4, I was like... damn looks like I'll be missing out on this game since I thought it was only for the PS3.  But after looking at the release info and finding out it's also for the 360, my wallet sighed with tons of relief. XD


----------



## pajamas (Aug 28, 2006)

whee!



> X360 Backwards Compatibility List Updated
> Major Nelson spills the latest Xbox titles invited to the next-gen party.





> Microsoft's Major Nelson, aka Xbox Live Director of Programming Larry Hryb, a major source for Xbox Live news, today  Microsoft's latest update to the Xbox 360 backwards compatibility list. The August update, which players can grab via Xbox Live or from , includes a healthy serving of new additions along with some updates, bringing the total number of Xbox titles playable on the X360 to almost 300.
> 
> The following titles are included in the update:
> 
> ...


Cool! A few good games are on there!


And a GREAT article on Saints Row. Sounds like the game is awesome! D=



I'm especially excited for number 2. I will be forcing my 360 owning friends to buy this game just so I can do that. I LOVE in-game physics, so much so that I'll often turn on god mode, grab a rocket launcher, and just blow shit up to see how their bodies fly around. Or restart a level every 10 seconds to rewitness an awesome explosion. So yeah... I want to play this game!!!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 28, 2006)

YES!  Now I can play Mahjong on the 360... -_-


----------



## MS81 (Aug 28, 2006)

I wish Otogi was on there.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 28, 2006)

Good news for egg lovers!





> Street Fighter II for XBLA Fixed?
> A patch has been released hoping to solve some of the game's problems.





> When  was released on Xbox Live Arcade earlier this month, many were dismayed to find the game suffered from crippling lag issues. Players also complained that it was possible for "cheaters" to intentionally log out of a game they were losing. Today, Major Nelson, Xbox Live Director of Programming, announced a patch has been released that aims to solve these problems.
> 
> Specifically, the update addresses connection and time out issues, and will clear the leaderboards in an attempt to reset the playing field after many users have caused intentional disconnections.
> 
> Players will be automatically prompted to install the update the next time they login to Xbox Live with Street Fighter II.




Don't ask me what it has to do with eggs. You will be ignored.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 28, 2006)

*August 2006 Back Compat titles added/updated:*

Aggressive Inline
Aquaman: Battle of Atlantis
All Star Baseball 2003
All Star Baseball 2005
Burnout 3: Takedown
*Catwoman*
Crash Bandicoot: Nitro Kart UPDATED
Counter Strike
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
Dead to Rights
Digimon Rumble Arena 2 UPDATED
ESPN Major League Baseball
Fatal Frame 2
Ford vs. Chevy UPDATED
Freaky Flyers
Gauntlet: Seven Sorrows
Tom Clancy´s Ghost Recon - Island Thunder
Half Life 2 UPDATED
The Incredibles: Rise of the Underminer UPDATED
IndyCar Series 2005
Kabuki Warrior UPDATED
Lego Star Wars II
Links 2004
Magatama UPDATED
Maximum Chase
Mortal Kombat: Deception UPDATED
MTX: Mototrax Featuring Travis Pastrana
Namco Museum 50th Anniversary Arcade Collection
MX vs. ATV Unleashed
Outlaw Tennis
Over the Hedge
Sid Meier's Pirates
Richard Burns Rally
Rogue Trooper
Serious Sam
Shincho Mahjong
Smashing Drive
Sneakers UPDATED
Spy Hunter: Nowhere to Run
The Legend of Spyro: A Beginning
TAZ: Wanted
True Crime Streets of LA
The Suffering
Trigger Man
Torino Winter Olympics 2006
Vietcong
Wrath Unleashed
X-Men II: Wolverine's Revenge 

no Shenmue II but apperently Catwoman was totally necessary LOL


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2006)

^ do not remind me stumpy when the hell will they put it on there


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 28, 2006)

ok, so Mass effect doesnt have a release date?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 28, 2006)

Q2 2007?  That's all I see, but that is of course subject to change.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, making games BC isn't just as easy as "that game is good, lets do it," there are different levels of compatibility issues, I read an interview about it where the interviewer scewered Peter Moore for having Sneakers and Barbie Horse Adventure on and not games like Dues Ex 2


----------



## Corruption (Aug 28, 2006)

Saints Row comes out tomorrow, can't wait, i already reserved mine.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2006)

what is saints row about and who made it?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 28, 2006)

let's just say they call it the GTA killer. . .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

^ about time.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 29, 2006)

Nan Desu Ka said:
			
		

> let's just say they call it the GTA killer. . .



only until GTA IV comes out...besides you cant really kill something if you still everything from  GTA...besides shiny new graphics, everything is the same as GTA, even the Map system...


----------



## pajamas (Aug 29, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> only until GTA IV comes out...besides you cant really kill something if you still everything from GTA...besides shiny new graphics, everything is the same as GTA, even the Map system...


Not according to IGN. Apparently Volition took everything good about GTA, and made it better, including the map. 



10 best things about Saints Row.

Number 5: 





> *5. Excellent Map
> *What a smart map! The map shows on screen in a circle in the left-hand corner, but by pressing the Start button, an interactive map shows you everything you need to know. Perhaps the best feature is the ability to toggle between subjects on-screen so that you can choose missions, activities, retail stores, strongholds, etc by using the D-pad. The colored territories instantly convey the current gang power structure. It's all excellent.


GTA doesn't have ANYTHING that nice.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2006)

Saint rows is fuckin great. I love it, even made a topic about it. GTA4 will most likly be better but if we can have saint rows and GTA as the two top freeroaming games i'm all for it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 29, 2006)

it was alright, from what i played of the demo...but it just felt too much like GTA...cept i give props to the handling, those cars handle like real cars...but that's mostly because of the power of 360, and something Rockstar will most likely rectify in the next gen outing or better...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> it was alright, from what i played of the demo...but it just felt too much like GTA...cept i give props to the handling, those cars handle like real cars...but that's mostly because of the power of 360, and something Rockstar will most likely rectify in the next gen outing or better...


Nah demo is nothing on the real game. Cars feel better, game feels nicer, almost no slow downs, better physics, more choices for look, better cutomize, better graphics. Demo is good but the game just is great.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 29, 2006)

Newest review:

Saints Row:  Gamespot: N/A

Interesting. Three of the past four 360 releases have all gotten an 8.5 on IGN. Weird.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice 8.5 is good ^_^


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 29, 2006)

X-Play's review on Enchanted Arms.  Considering how they despise JRPGs, I'm surprised they gave it a 4/5. XD  I guess the game's pretty good. :lol


----------



## .cHaosZ! (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm planning to buy Saints Row & Dead Rising and Gears Of War ofcourse 
What a game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow DS your not the only one that is shocked. they despise JRPGS on that show to a degree. Umm i might have to check this game out is there a demo of it on live?


----------



## slimscane (Aug 29, 2006)

Ahhh! Too many solid games coming out to buy with my zero monies


----------



## pajamas (Aug 29, 2006)

Because August is basically over here's the release calender for next month:

Release Calender for September, 2006

9/5/06: Star Trek Legacy
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent
Test Drive Unlimited

9/6/06: Scramble

9/19/06: Samurai Warriors 2

9/26/06: NBA Live 07


----------



## slimscane (Aug 29, 2006)

Ah, thanks Leon. Also, a little tid bit of news:

Unreal 2007 - NOT PS3 console exclusive
So 360 gets UT2k7 _and_ GoW? That is almost unfair to sony


----------



## pajamas (Aug 29, 2006)

I suggest you put the Demo and Trailer sections as seperate sections. And here's an update to your list of Demos and Trailers.

Demos: 

_Lost Planet_
_MotoGP ?06_
_Test Drive Unlimited
[*]2006 FIFA World Cup
[*]Amped 3
[*]Battlefield 2: Modern Combat
[*]Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII 
[*]Burnout Revenge
[*]Call of Duty 2
[*]Condemned: Criminal Orgins
[*]Dead or Alive 4
[*]Dead Rising
[*]EA SPORTS Fight Night Round 3
[*]FIFA 06: Road to FIFA World Cup
[*]Full Auto
[*]Hitman: Blood Money
[*]Just Cause
[*]Kameo: Elements of Power (first demo)
[*]Kameo: Elements of Power (second demo)
[*]Lara Croft Tomb Raider LEGEND
[*]The Lord of the Rings, The Battle for Middle-earth II
[*]Madden NFL 06
[*]Madden NFL 07
[*]NBA Live 06
[*]NCAA Football 07
[*]Need for Speed Most Wanted
[*]Ninety-Nine Nights
[*]Perfect Dark Zero
[*]Prey
[*]Project Gotham Racing 3
[*]QUAKE 4
[*]Ridge Racer 6
[*]Rockstar Games presents Table Tennis
[*]Rumble Roses XX
[*]Saint's Row
[*]The Outfit
[*]Tiger Woods PGA TOUR 06
[*]Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
[*]Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter Single-Player Demo
[*]Top Spin 2_
_Hmmm...... lots of demos! I took out all the TMs and Registered stuffs, because I felt like it. Got that list straight from xbox.com. And now for Trailers: 

New Trailers

Madden NFL 07 (X14)
Just Cause (X4)
Lego Star Wars II
NCAA Football 07
The Lord of the Rings, The Battle for Middle-earth II
Medal of Honor Airborne
Mass Effect
Halo 3
Chromehounds
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
Trailers already Availabe:

Amped 3
Battlefield 2: Modern Combat
BattleStations: Midway
Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty 3
Condemned: Criminal Origins
Crackdown: Backstage Pass
Dance Dance Revolution UNIVERSE
Dead of Alive 4
Dead or Alive Xtreme 2
Dead Rising
E3 2006 Behind the Scenes: Day One
E3 2006 Behind the Scenes: Day Two
E3 2006 Behind the Scenes: Day Three
2006 FIFA World Cup
Fight Night Round 3
Enchanted Arms
Fable 2
FIFA 06: Road to FIFA World Cup
Final Fantasy XI
Games for Windows Montage
Gears of War
GUN
Hitman: Blood Money (X2)
John Woo presents Stranglehold
Kameo: Elements of Power (X2)
Lara Croft Tomb Raider LEGEND
Lord of the Rings, The Battle for Middle-earth II
Lost Planet (X2)
Madden NFL 2006
Major League Baseball 2K6
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance
MotoGP '06
NBA 2K6
NBA 2K7
NCAA Fotball 2007
Need for Speed Most Wanted
NHL 2K6
Ninety-Nine Nights (X2)
Perfect Dark Zero (X2)
Peter Jackson's King Kong
Project Gotham Racing 3
Quake 4
Ridge Racer 6
Rockstar Games presents Table Tennis (X2)
Rumble Roses XX
Shadowrun
Sonic the Hedgehog
Spider-Man 3
Superman Returns
Test Drive Unlimited
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent (X2)
Tony Hawk's American Wasteland
Tony Hawk's Project 8
Too Human
Top Spin 2

Viva Pi?ata
World Series of Poker: Tournament of Champions
Xbox 360 Games Montage
Xbox E3 Press Briefing Highlifts
Xbox Live Arcade: Game Montage
X-Men: The Official Game
I just typed that entire fucking thing out. If you don't add it to the list, I will find you, and I will kill you. Put it in spoiler tags, but add it to the first fucking post. X_X_


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow I have just realized I could be buying one 360 game each month since August till December. I almost forgot about Double Agent. Here I was thinking I wasn't going to buy anything in the month of September.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 29, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Ah, thanks Leon. Also, a little tid bit of news:
> 
> Unreal 2007 - NOT PS3 console exclusive
> So 360 gets UT2k7 _and_ GoW? That is almost unfair to sony


Weee!  More money spent! >.<

And slimscane, I finally topped your Geometry Wars score. XD


----------



## slimscane (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Leon, I'll add a big section for the complete list 

DS, maybe for now, but only because my 360 is at home and not at college, next chance I get  It's on! >=D


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 29, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Thanks Leon, I'll add a big section for the complete list
> 
> DS, maybe for now, but only because my 360 is at home and not at college, next chance I get  It's on! >=D


I'm gonna hit 1000000 by the end of this week so you might need some catching up to do. XD


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 29, 2006)

it's nice to see this game getting fairly frequent updates.  though I think i heard somewhere that Bethesda currently doesn't plan to release an expansion pack for Oblivion... did anyone else hear this?

edit:
????????? ??????
?_? another Burnout already wow


----------



## Ikashi (Aug 29, 2006)

anyone want to be my Xbox Live buddy?

My XBOX live name is: LieutenantGhost

Ill be getting Geometry Wars soon. 

edit: is it possible to have a friends list and send the messages with a Silver Account? If not, then adding me would be pretty useless.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 29, 2006)

I didnt see an Enchanted Arms Review anywhere on that site DS...


EDIT: n/m, i found it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2006)

> Dead Rising Sells Over 500,000 In Two Weeks
> Who new gamers liked to kill hordes of zombies?





> August 29, 2006 - Today Capcom announced Dead Rising, the company's first game for Xbox 360, has shipped more than 500,000 in the two weeks since its US launch date of August 8.
> 
> In preparation for the next-generation, in 2005 Capcom concentrated on creating titles for foreign markets while seeking to improve its marketing, sales, and business operations functions in North America. The company attributes Dead Rising's early success to these changes. For those keeping track of random statistics, Dead Rising is also the fastest selling next-generation title from a Japanese publisher.
> 
> Dead Rising is scheduled to release on September 8 in Europe and September 28 in Japan. IGN gave the game an 8.3.



Azim86


----------



## pajamas (Aug 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> pervert


Haha, well, it is selling half as well as FFIII in Japan =P


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn you guys! This thread makes me want a Xbox 360 more and more but my wallet just cant afford it  Im still questioning if I will be able to afford a Wii come November. Stupid college being so expensive, maybe I will have to get a part time job this semester after all XD


----------



## Ikashi (Aug 29, 2006)

Scorpio3.14 said:
			
		

> Damn you guys! This thread makes me want a Xbox 360 more and more but my wallet just cant afford it  Im still questioning if I will be able to afford a Wii come November. Stupid college being so expensive, maybe I will have to get a part time job this semester after all XD



A Wii is alot cheaper. By 100-200 dollars I believe. The PS3 will be more expensive by 200 dollars or so. So the Xbox 360 is in between in price range.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry to bring the bad news but splinter cell is not coming out in sept. 
covox
It's on every site that release date so don't be saying "OH gamestop is poo poo" kinda shit. Anyway i'm pretty bummed i can't wait for me splinter cell


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2006)

You better get your 360 back soon slim, I just broke 1,000,000 in Geometry Wars >=D


----------



## slimscane (Aug 30, 2006)

Noo! Stop it DS!  You are the meanest mod ever! My 360 is at home and I am at college, slow down! Although, I will say this, when I get home I am going to GW benge to the point of death and destroy your score! *Must Reclaim Top of Friend List!*


----------



## MS81 (Aug 30, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> I didnt see an Enchanted Arms Review anywhere on that site DS...
> 
> 
> EDIT: n/m, i found it...


what site was it on?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

o hell yA!



> Blue Dragon Still On Track for 2006





> August 30, 2006 - A lack of media and info has caused some to speculate that Blue Dragon, Microsoft's big Xbox 360 Japanese RPG, would be hit with a delay past its target Japanese release of 2006. That won't be the case, according to Microsoft's big man in Japan, Takashi Sensui. Speaking with Famitsu Xbox 360, Sensui said, "Blue Dragon will without question be released this year."
> 
> So that takes care of one Mistwalker game. But what about Lost Odyssey? Development on both Blue Dragon and Lost Odyssey is, according to Sensui, "proceeding well." While Sensui didn't share any further comments on Lost Odyssey, a separate column in the issue suggested that details on a demo version of the game will be announced in the near future, perhaps making it into the magazine's next issue, which is set for release on 9/30.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

^FUCK YES, this is one of the most awaited games for me, saint rows was fuckin excellent and this looks like the RPG must own.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2006)

Gah... more RPGs within the next few months.  I feel bad for work and school now. XD

Anyway, I just got Enchanted Arms, so I'll let y'all know how it is so far. ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

nice nice DS i was looking through the EA guide yesterday it seemed pretty intresting.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2006)

Holy shit... Makoto's attack voice in Enchanted Arms is freaking hilarious. XD  I'm gonna keep it on English just for the laughs.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

Hows the game? Thinking of pickin it up next week once i finished most of Saints Row.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 30, 2006)

It seems like Enchanted Arms is a flop considering the fact that it had a huge hype, but actually the game appeals to be nothing more than mediocre.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> It seems like Enchanted Arms is a flop considering the fact that it had a huge hype, but actually the game appeals to be nothing more than mediocre.


How the fuck is it a flop? Cause the big reviews say it? Fuck gamespot and that shit. They give Monster Hunter a 5!!!! A fuckin 5? My dick that's one of the best PS2 games to date. So please just cause it gets bad reviewso n a site doesn't make it shit. 

Anyway sorry for getting mad but i hate when people use the word "Flop" So stupidly. Final Fantasy Seven, vicent's game is A FLOP...not enchanted arms. 7/10 is not a flo. 4/10-5/10 those may be flops if even the gamers/reviews give it but as we can see with monster hunter it got a 5/10 from reviews but gamers give it a 8-10/10 so it's not a flop. I see enchanted arms getting a 7-8-9 from both reviews and gamers = not a flop. 

DS hows the game so far


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2006)

It's a nice addition to the 360, considering it's a JRPG.  So far the gameplay is pretty solid with the battle system and all.  And for as traditional of an RPG this is, storyline and whatnot, there are enough quirks to separate it from the rest.

And don't bother keeping the game on Japanese voices.  English VA's are too funny to pass up, even if one of the characters is blatanly gay. XD

As reviews are concerned, I'm sure they're expecting something brand new to the XBOX 360 whereas this game made no real attempt to really differentiate itself from the rest.  Does that mean it's a flop?  No, especially if you enjoy the JRPG genre.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

Awsome, so glad to hear that. Are all the characters gay though? I heard one is, who is that one? The main one doesn't look it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

if we went by reveiws , lunar would not have sold so good.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> if we went by reveiws , lunar would not have sold so good.


Thank you. Also MH and many othere games would be consider shit when they aint, it's there opinion, doesn't mean the world has to follow it


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 30, 2006)

????????? ??????

D: I gotta check this stuff out



my guess though is that I won't have enough RAM to use it since the mention that it has similar requirements to that of Visual Studio

edit: you need this program as well for anyone who is interested


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Awsome, so glad to hear that. Are all the characters gay though? I heard one is, who is that one? The main one doesn't look it...


LOL, only one so far.  It's all good though since he gives me a good laugh everytime I attack with him.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

^Haha, good comic relief is great


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> How the fuck is it a flop? Cause the big reviews say it? Fuck gamespot and that shit. They give Monster Hunter a 5!!!! A fuckin 5? My dick that's one of the best PS2 games to date. So please just cause it gets bad reviewso n a site doesn't make it shit.


Ok, let's get this one thing clear. The game is a flop because the game does not furfill what it was suppose to be. The game's battle system is one of the most retarded battle system in gaming history. I played the damn game and the grid system you use in battle is fucking horrible, and the game does not bring anything special to the entire gameplay other than a superior graphic. The reviewers criticizes these negative points also, which means their opinion is same as mine and probably others out there. About MH, do I clearly give a flying fuck about what kind of review Monster Hunter received? No, I do not. There are many good and underrated games out there that are reviewed harshly, but that is not my point. By the way, do you know the reason why sites like Gamespot, IGN, 1up or magzines like Game Informer are still alive and  kicking? Because people read their reviews and there are actually people out there who agree with their reviews. 

Many people who own 360 were expecting more from Enchanted Arms but it didn't furfill their wishes, plus fact that Ubi promised to bring a kickass RPG that brings new elements to game was obivously lie from the beginning. That is why I said it's a flop. I clearly don't give a jack what kind of review it got, since that was not my point. I was never expecting it to get score of 8 or 9 anyway, since Famitsu also gave a mediocre score for this game.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 30, 2006)

The one positive I have heard about enchanted arms in alot of reviews is the battle system. Anyway im gonna buy it to fulfill my rpg desire until Mass effect and Blue Dragon are released.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> Ok, let's get this one thing clear. The game is a flop because the game does not furfill what it was suppose to be. The game's battle system is one of the most retarded battle system in gaming history. I played the damn game and the grid system you use in battle is fucking horrible, and the game does not bring anything special to the entire gameplay other than a superior graphic. The reviewers criticizes these negative points also, which means their opinion is same as mine and probably others out there. About MH, do I clearly give a flying fuck about what kind of review Monster Hunter received? No, I do not. There are many good and underrated games out there that are reviewed harshly, but that is not my point. By the way, do you know the reason why sites like Gamespot, IGN, 1up or magzines like Game Informer are still alive and  kicking? Because people read their reviews and there are actually people out there who agree with their reviews.
> 
> Many people who own 360 were expecting more from Enchanted Arms but it didn't furfill their wishes, plus fact that Ubi promised to bring a kickass RPG that brings new elements to game was obivously lie from the beginning. That is why I said it's a flop. I clearly don't give a jack what kind of review it got, since that was not my point. I was never expecting it to get score of 8 or 9 anyway, since Famitsu also gave a mediocre score for this game.


Obviously to you it's a flop, but a seven isn't a flop, get that before saying it's a flop -_-.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Obviously to you it's a flop, but a seven isn't a flop, get that before saying it's a flop -_-.


No shit it's a flop in my opinion and many others' opinion. By the way, where the number seven come from?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

That's the adverge reviews. 
link
Add gametrailers review and there ya go.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 30, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> No shit it's a flop in my opinion *and many others'* opinion. By the way, where the number seven come from?




please do not include "many others" unless you have something to really show that , that is true.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> please do not include "many others" unless you have something to really show that , that is true.


Wanna know about these "many others"? Go to official Xbox forum and click on gaming discussion. 

Any more comments?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2006)

Alright, enough with that discussion.  Just end it there before I start to mod-rape.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

So anyone getting splinter cell double agent? I will get this the first day and play it non-stop!  I wouldn't mind good Partner(S) since it'll have three on three now *That's what i hear* I'm a good merc and a pretty damn good spy, anyone want to team up with me?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll wait on Splinter Cell.

But with the 4 odd hours I have in Enchanted Arms, I must say I'm not disappointed.  Very traditional and very entertaining.  It's worth the purchase.  

And for someone who likes to power level, like myself, you'll enjoy the enemy spawn rate.  It's pretty high (almost Digital Devil Saga high). XD

And the max level for your Golems is... 999! =D


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

^Awsome, pick that up next week. Saints row is takin all my time at the moment


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 30, 2006)

Coolness.  ^^

BTW, what's your gamertag crazy?  Mine is QuattroV22 if you're interested.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2006)

Jea, mine is Crazymtf
I hear you can battle online so once i get some time in i'll glady play online against you. Do you plan on getting saints row? That has online too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks man, and yeah, you can battle online too.  ^^

As for Saints Row, I'll probably get it after I run through this game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 31, 2006)

999? brings backs memories of desigaia ( lvl 10,000)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2006)

^Yeah, that's a freaken high level cap. 

@DS - Cool. I can try and help you in Saints Row if you get it and decide to go online right away. I'm pretty good, love protect the pimp


----------



## Ikashi (Aug 31, 2006)

i think ill give enchanted arms a go. 

btw im not sure if this has been posted. But just for a good confidence boost of why Xbox won't need the blueray. 


and if you guys don't mind. I'll be adding whoever left their gamertags here. Thanks


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 31, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> So anyone getting splinter cell double agent? I will get this the first day and play it non-stop!  I wouldn't mind good Partner(S) since it'll have three on three now *That's what i hear* I'm a good merc and a pretty damn good spy, anyone want to team up with me?


I will most likely have a 360 by October and im a huge Splinter Cell fan, so I'll be there  

Does anyone play their 360 on a SDTV?  How do the games look? (thats Standard Definition TV)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2006)

I do. I don't mind it. Friend has a HDTV and you could see the difference. The light is the most noticeable difference but STV is very playable, and you can see the nice graphics fine


----------



## Corruption (Aug 31, 2006)

Yea i have a STV and the graphics still look fine, but i'm getting an HDTV soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2006)

^Same, can't wait either, i love brightness.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm loving Enchanted arms right now it's a lil easier than FF.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 31, 2006)

> August 31, 2006 - At Sierra Gamers Week earlier this month, Vivendi presented the long-in-development TimeShift as a groundbreaking FPS experience. Now, ostensibly to ensure that experience, Vivendi is moving the title from its original September 2006 release to sometime in 2007.
> 
> "Vivendi Games acquired TimeShift with the view that it would become a stand out FPS franchise," a company spokesperson said. "Our commitment to that vision remains, and so the decision has been taken to move the title into 2007 to give it the time and resources needed to fulfill its potential."
> 
> Today's delay isn't the first hurdly in TimeShift's development. Atari, the game's original publisher, first announced the title in January 2005, and a demo troubled with bugs was released in January 2006. The game then switched publishers to Vivendi this spring when Atari sold off several of its properties. For a look at how the game is shaping up now, check out IGN's preview from Sierra Gamers Week.





And this game was suppose to come out in the beginning of september


----------



## slimscane (Aug 31, 2006)

I would love to update the first page, especially with the Blue Dragon news(!) =D, but I can't add anymore characters 

Do you think I could get second post or something like DS? This thread has gotten much larger than I initially expected


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's something you all can talk about. 


> Assassin's Creed 360 Bound
> Confirmation of what we all expected has arrived with the first screens.
> by Erik Brudvig
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 








My only problem is this, don't post this in the PS3 section. That would only be causing flame wars and hell around the gaming area. Just have fun with it in your section. 

Now everyone will enjoy this great game so have fun. I think I'll make an Assassin's Creed info thread soon so look forward to that people


----------



## Aman (Sep 1, 2006)

I told you... Mouths have slipped way too many times for it to be false.


----------



## gabha (Sep 1, 2006)

I would've been shocked if Assassin's Creed _wasn't_ announced for the 360 sometime or another.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 1, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Here's something you all can talk about.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Heh, thanks for the confirmation , you are right though, PS3 new thread is far too volatile for this type of news. 

 I want to update so badly!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2006)

Guess AC was commin since Prince Of Persia was on PS2/PC/XBOX and this looks to follow the same thing.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 1, 2006)

that sucks, but hey at least most people saw it for PS3 frst, so it might sell best on it...but that's just guessing...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 1, 2006)

Hahaha, how does it suck? We always knew it was going to happen, and on top of that, it looks like it is oging to be a great game, and when a third party developes a great game, it benifits everyone to play it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm attempting on either adding a second post or extending the first one, so don't worry slims. ^^

Also, I've been really happy with Enchanted Arms.  It's really enjoyable, especially since it has a casino! XD  I like how you can post your winnings on the leaderboard too.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks DS  I wouldn't mind deleating things, but I still would like to have a back catolog of old news.

Also, I am going home today, bewerry of your Geometry Wars high score


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 1, 2006)

it sucks because it woulda totally helped PS3 had it been exclusive...


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 1, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> it sucks because it woulda totally helped PS3 had it been exclusive...


And you should have figured out long time ago that Ubi Soft *NEVER* make exclusive titles on any consoles. This has been their routine ever since. If they make an exclusive title, that is most likely a timed exclusive.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 1, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Thanks DS  I wouldn't mind deleating things, but I still would like to have a back catolog of old news.
> 
> Also, I am going home today, bewerry of your Geometry Wars high score


I've been busy with Enchanted Arms, but I think I'll spend my time today after work increasing the humongous gap between you and me. XD

And there's another post for you to add stuff after the first one. ^^


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, Red Steel is exclusive, although that doesnt seem too good of a game thus far...and its made by Ubisoft, but i get what your saying...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> it sucks because it woulda totally helped PS3 had it been exclusive...


Sony is slowly killing themselves


I laugh at the PS3 fanboys that went "lol AC is too powerfull for the weak X360"


Sony is losing exclusive games so quickly, hell even UT2007 is coming on the X360 too now


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2006)

> I laugh at the PS3 fanboys that went "lol AC is too powerfull for the weak X360"



Hm, people never said it is too powerful just that it would look better on teh PS3 which is true. Anyway I am not going to lie either and say that I am not shocked, I didn't really expect it to come so soon, at the sametime I am not fussed as I don't want other people to buy a PS3 so much I will buy it for my own reason as others.

Oh and you might want to change ''Laugh at sony fanboy'' part, to me it comes across as hostile, gloating and I am not sure a little rude.

Overall this is good for the company, it will get sales on the 360, it won't sell the system it takes many more games to do that, but it will balance the scales somewhat, like the same weight has been added to 360 scale, (minus a bit if you include power).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Hm, people never said it is too powerful just that it would look better on teh PS3 which is true. Anyway I am not going to lie either and say that I am not shocked, I didn't really expect it to come so soon, at the sametime I am not fussed as I don't want other people to buy a PS3 so much I will buy it for my own reason as others.
> 
> Oh and you might want to change ''Laugh at sony fanboy'' part, to me it comes across as hostile, gloating and I am not sure a little rude.
> 
> Overall this is good for the company, it will get sales on the 360, it won't sell the system it takes many more games to do that, but it will balance the scales somewhat, like the same weight has been added to 360 scale, (minus a bit if you include power).


Awww did I make you sad? 

It looks just like the PS3 version as far as I know


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2006)

> Awww did I make you sad?


Hm not really, but I get the sense that you are trying to goad me in an arguement, if that is your attention, don't please.



> It looks just like the PS3 version as far as I know


From what I have heard the PS3 version looks better, in terms of shadowing, lighting etc. I haven't seen the images to compare but I don't see it as a far out statement in anycase.

Overall it isn't bad, if you own the 360 and not the PS3 you probably won't care about the gap. You own both 360 and PS3 you will possibly go for the PS3 version. You own a  PS3 and not a 360 you will notice the diffrence between the two as you play the PS3 version.

It isn't bad overall, it isn't good for sony but it isn't crippling either. It is good for 360 but it isn't ''we win great''.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2006)

Um your the one starting a arguement, you werent even in any discussion, stop trying to blame me

As fars I know I havent heard anything but that its coming on XBOX360 too nothing about it being graphicly worse

Big difference between the Xbox 360 and PS3 version


PS3 version might be like 10-20 bucks more


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2006)

> Um your the one starting a arguement, you werent even in any discussion, stop trying to blame me



Huh? I didn't start any arguement with you or am argueing with you.



> As fars I know I havent heard anything but that its coming on XBOX360 too nothing about it being graphicly worse



I think the developers stated that something like that would happen, eitherway it is logical.



> PS3 version might be like 10-20 bucks more



Possibly yeah, not that bad though. Some people feel the added 15 bucks is worth it, depends on what they own really.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2006)

No the developers didn't mention it sine it wasn't announced for X360 before why would they talk about it before its announced

And why is it logical that the XBOX360 will have worse graphics? The PS3 isn't godly you know

PS3 is already getting owned in january with DX10 and crysis


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2006)

> And why is it logical that the XBOX360 will have worse graphics? The PS3 isn't godly you know



It isn't godly but it is more powerful.



> No the developers didn't mention it sine it wasn't announced for X360 before why would they talk about it before its announced



Dunno, speculation. They probably didn't say this it could have been anyone. I would have to find the link, which I will not so it is speculation. 



> PS3 is already getting owned in january with DX10 and crysis



Unless the DX10 comes to consoles, no it isn't getting owned as they are no in competition with computer gaming, they are in competition with the 360, not even Wii as they stated they are in no competition.

Anyway, I don't wish this thread to go on and on about the PS3. So far it is adverage remaining to the news somewhat but it will gradually slip away getting more heated etc. I will restrict my posts to the game now.

Like I said, the game is good for the 360, the diffrence in specs 360 fans won't realise, I don't think it will gain them a no. of sales but it will add to a reason to get somewhat.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2006)

Um DX 10 CANT go to consoles since it is made for Windows Vista only and DX compatible cards which none of the consoels has


So your saying it is gonna be weaker while you then say that you don't think the creators mentioned it? Thats kinda weird to be honest.

The xbox360 is actually more powerfull then the PS3 in certain area's

To REALLY see the difference between the PS3 and XBOX 360 you need a fucking 5000+ dollar HDTV 

This is rather off topic but sony is killing themselves with the price a shop I go to had 8 PS3 reservations

After the price was announced

it dropped to 1


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2006)

> Um DX 10 CANT go to consoles since it is made for Windows Vista only and DX compatible cards which none of the consoels has



So as I said they are not getting owned.



> So your saying it is gonna be weaker while you then say that you don't think the creators mentioned it? Thats kinda weird to be honest.


No it isn't to be honest. You read something you forget where it came from but in your head it makes perfect sense. It is quite normal.



> The xbox360 is actually more powerfull then the PS3 in certain area's



Overall, it isn't.



> To REALLY see the difference between the PS3 and XBOX 360 you need a fucking 5000+ dollar HDTV



Hm, not really. and HDTVs don't cost that much. Oh and cut back on the swear words, I don't care about it too much it just seemed strained in the sentence.

Anyway Vague answers like I said, I don't want to press this issue.

Back on the game. Like I said, it is good for um ubisoft is it, it is good for Microsoft, and it isn't good or terrible for Sony. No one is a looser in this scenario. I didn't expect it to happen but seeing as I get none of Sony's money no point in getting worked up.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2006)

Gunner seriously go back to the PS3 topic, your fanboyism is destroying this topic.

All you did was start a stupid arguement over something that you have no proof off


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2006)

AC will be good on both systems, the end.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2006)

> Gunner seriously go back to the PS3 topic, your fanboyism is destroying this topic.
> 
> All you did was start a stupid arguement over something that you have no proof off



I was going to report this but I didn't want to harrass them, something struck me.

Anyway, please. Don't tell me to leave this section look back to the last page and I did not start an arguement based on it, I told you that I wished to let the subject drop. To be honest I don't know what you are on about. If you look in my post I have not said anything bad about Assassins creed comming to the 360. It has actually been neutral.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 1, 2006)

Both of you stop bickering, it's ruining the thread.  There's no need for PS3 comparisons whatsoever and there's no real reason to bring it up other than the fact that AC is coming to the 360 now. =/

Both of you may dislike each other, but don't get the thread caught up in it.  Damn.

One more random ass back and forth discussion like this and you're both out of here.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2006)

> Both of you stop bickering, it's ruining the thread. There's no need for PS3 comparisons whatsoever and there's no real reason to bring it up other than the fact that AC is coming to the 360 now. =/
> 
> Both of you may dislike each other, but don't get the thread caught up in it. Damn.



Donkey Show I wasn't actually trying to do so. I made a reply to him over something. And I stated my opinion over the game, which is it is good for Mircrosoft, it is good for ubisoft and not good for sony. It was an original Sony exclusive and in the headlines it is there, so some comparison will somtimes come.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you DS, the 360 thread isn't the place for this type of argument, keep it civil around here. 360= Powerfull, PS3= Powerfull. Everyone who is informed knows that both beat the other in certain aspects, but that is niether here nor there. AC looks like a great game, and now more people get to play it. Fantastic, please don't start arguments like that in this thread which prides itself on being relaxed. The 360 has been out for a while, there is no air of uncertainty about it, so we can just take it easy and digest news civily as it comes, there is no point in arguing here, so please stop.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> Thank you DS, the 360 thread isn't the place for this type of argument, keep it civil around here. 360= Powerfull, PS3= Powerfull. Everyone who is informed knows that both beat the other in certain aspects, but that is niether here nor there. AC looks like a great game, and now more people get to play it. Fantastic, please don't start arguments like that in this thread which prides itself on being relaxed. The 360 has been out for a while, there is no air of uncertainty about it, so we can just take it easy and digest news civily as it comes, there is no point in arguing here, so please stop.



I wasn't in an actual arguement or trying to start some huge debate over it. My comments towards the game were not actually that bad. It is a good thing for 360 and I am not annoyed about it, more people will be able to play that game which is benificial to Ubisoft, since it is benificial any sequal they may make could end up being at a higher standard, due to a greater profit in the game.


----------



## Aman (Sep 2, 2006)

I seriously doubt that there will be differences between the two versions that matter, GoW looks far better than anything shown for the PS3, not to mention this will be released only a few months after the PS3 release, it takes time to pull out the potential these consoles have. Just wanted to clear that up.

Great that such a good title is going multiplatform if you ask me. ^_


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> I seriously doubt that there will be differences between the two versions that matter, GoW looks far better than anything shown for the PS3, not to mention this will be released only a few months after the PS3 release, it takes time to pull out the potential these consoles have. Just wanted to clear that up.



The diffrence doesn't matter unless you own both in anycase.I don't wish to continue this so I left my opinion out. Lets drop this.

Overall the game going multi platform isn't bad for neither, it will generate more money therefore more effort will be put into the sequals or prequals if there are any. So the overal level of the game could increase in the later games. People who were unable to play the game and wouldn't have for it not being on their system, now have the chance to play this game also. It overall isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Aman (Sep 2, 2006)

I just wanted to let the people looking into this to know that a 360 version of this game will do fine, since it's a little confusing to think that there isn't a difference when two people just discussed it wildly. We can drop this, I didn't want to discuss it in the first place, just inform.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> I just wanted to let the people looking into this to know that a 360 version of this game will do fine, since it's a little confusing to think that there isn't a difference when two people just discussed it wildly. We can drop this, I didn't want to discuss it in the first place, just inform.



Ok.

I never intended the diffrence to be the major theme in my post it was a side point. If there is a decrease It won't matter for people who own the 360 only.

The game will be cool enough I am guessing. Overall it isn't a bad grab for Microsoft they delivered to their fans anyway. I just want the game to do well in sales, if they sell well more will be produced that's how it goes. Things are shaping up to be pretty cool.


----------



## Aman (Sep 2, 2006)

I didn't think it was intended to be your main point either, but the lurkers wouldn't think the same way I believe.  Great news for me that AC is going multiplatform, this is one of the best looking titles coming next year.


By the way, what do y'all think about Microsoft releasing GoW November 12th in America and 17th in Europe? Very clever move if you ask me.

Although I can sense a war happening between the Sony and Microsoft fanboys, at least over here in Sweden. XD


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

> Although I can sense a war happening between the Sony and Microsoft fanboys, at least over here in Sweden. XD



Can't be avoided. Slightly pointless to a degree.



> By the way, what do y'all think about Microsoft releasing GoW November 12th in America and 17th in Europe? Very clever move if you ask me.


What is Gears of War about, ( GoW stands for that right), I have heard about it but don't understand it.


----------



## Aman (Sep 2, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> What is Gears of War about, ( GoW stands for that right), I have heard about it but don't understand it.





Screenies. 

You may not see it on your computer, but it's the best looking console game ever according to the people that played it, and it's the first game that uses Unreal Engine 3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 2, 2006)

MS games have been quickly releasing to Europe, well for the bigger name games anyway, so it's good for Europeans anyway.  The 360 games, for the most part, come out first in America.  Even Blue Dragon is slated to come out for the states first before Japan gets it.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Screenies.
> 
> You may not see it on your computer, but it's the best looking console game ever according to the people that played it, and it's the first game that uses Unreal Engine 3.




Yes the game looks pretty tight from the images, a game I would shell money on anyway.

With Blue dragon comming to the USA before Japan, it somewhat makes sense, actually I am not sure, if it gained low sales it could give the game a bad rep as in Japan people are not fond of it. By not releasing in Japan it could also decrease 360 sales. It is an awkrawd thing to me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 2, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Screenies.
> 
> You may not see it on your computer, but it's the best looking console game ever according to the people that played it, and it's the first game that uses Unreal Engine 3.


Crysis is better looking then that though XD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 2, 2006)

but not by much...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 2, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> MS games have been quickly releasing to Europe, well for the bigger name games anyway, so it's good for Europeans anyway.  The 360 games, for the most part, come out first in America.  Even Blue Dragon is slated to come out for the states first before Japan gets it.


Where did you hear this? I just figured that Japan was getting it this year and we would have to wait a long time, the japanese seem to really be looking forward to it despite it being on the 360, it has been in thier top ten most wanted since it was first announced I believe.

On a side note, I couldn't beat your high score last night, but I'm closing the gap, only 400,000 left till you are no longer king 

Crysis does look increadible, but yeah, not by _too_ much. Crytech said that the 360 and PS3 weren't powerfull enough for Crysis, which I find hard to believe


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 2, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Where did you hear this? I just figured that Japan was getting it this year and we would have to wait a long time, the japanese seem to really be looking forward to it despite it being on the 360, it has been in thier top ten most wanted since it was first announced I believe.
> 
> On a side note, I couldn't beat your high score last night, but I'm closing the gap, only 400,000 left till you are no longer king
> 
> Crysis does look increadible, but yeah, not by _too_ much. Crytech said that the 360 and PS3 weren't powerfull enough for Crysis, which I find hard to believe


Just look at the release dates on a bunch of sites like IGN and whatnot.  It states Blue Dragon comes out in the States before Japan this year.

And yeah, good luck with attempting to beat my score.  You know you can't surpass devil moderator magic h4x. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2006)

Enchanted arms came out before in japan then in america so i think blue dragon wwill but we'll see.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 2, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Crysis does look increadible, but yeah, not by _too_ much. Crytech said that the 360 and PS3 weren't powerfull enough for Crysis, which I find hard to believe


No one's seen screenshots of it in DX10. Everything we've seen is the DX9 version. And apparently the DX10 version literally KILLS the DX9 version in terms of existence =|

DX10 GPUs will require 350 watt power supplies by themselves (read that somewhere), so they must be amazingly powerful, and thus I could understand 360/PS3 not being able to handle it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 2, 2006)

so basically, the only people that are ever going to see Crysis at its best are the developers, and really really rich people?


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 2, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> so basically, the only people that are ever going to see Crysis at its best are the developers, and really really rich people?


You don't have to be rich to get a good comp to run Crysis. Go work your ass off and pay the price. That's what most of us do or will do anyway. Anyone who is going to get a 600 freaking bucks for a console is capable of paying the price for Vista Windows and a good graphic card.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 2, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> And yeah, good luck with attempting to beat my score.  You know you can't surpass devil moderator magic h4x. XD


Haha, it's true (so far!), I can't get past 650,000  And it doesn't even matter what music I play with, Hal and Oates, Disney's Greatest Hits, OCRemixes, all to no avail


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 2, 2006)

please, Windows Vista and a good video card, are already higher priced than a PS3, whichi would much rather have anyway...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 2, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Haha, it's true (so far!), I can't get past 650,000  And it doesn't even matter what music I play with, Hal and Oates, Disney's Greatest Hits, OCRemixes, all to no avail


I just listened to the Gundam SEED OST. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> You don't have to be rich to get a good comp to run Crysis. Go work your ass off and pay the price. That's what most of us do or will do anyway. Anyone who is going to get a 600 freaking bucks for a console is capable of paying the price for Vista Windows and a good graphic card.


LMAO to have a "Good" graphic card it's 300 ATLEAST. To have one great one it's 500+...graphic card alone is either the same or more then XBOX 360 and PS3...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 2, 2006)

Very true, consoles are a huge value compared to comparible or better PCs.

DS, that must be the secret to your evil GW powers! OSTs! I will have to put some on my 360  _Then_ we will see who is the better!


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 2, 2006)

Who said they will be any cheapter than either two next-gen consoles? I said anyone who can offer 600 bucks for ps3 can offer 600+ bucks for both Vista and a graphic card that meet Crysis recommanded spec.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 2, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Very true, consoles are a huge value compared to comparible or better PCs.
> 
> DS, that must be the secret to your evil GW powers! OSTs! I will have to put some on my 360  _Then_ we will see who is the better!


Remember, I'm part asian also which makes me naturally good at shooters so you have to take that into account as well.  And since I'm listening to that OST, I can leech the powers from the anime because of my heritage.  So you're going up against a titan, son. XD

But I'm gonna play it tonight and see how big I can make that gap.  I was too busy playing Enchanted Arms last night to bother. ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 2, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> Who said they will be any cheapter than either two next-gen consoles? I said anyone who can offer 600 bucks for ps3 can offer 600+ bucks for both Vista and a graphic card that meet Crysis recommanded spec.


That is true but not every game on the PS3 will be playable on PC, so why would somone buy Vista and a new graphic card when they don't even want to play crysis *Me for one*


----------



## slimscane (Sep 2, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Remember, I'm part asian also which makes me naturally good at shooters so you have to take that into account as well.  And since I'm listening to that OST, I can leech the powers from the anime because of my heritage.  So you're going up against a titan, son. XD
> 
> But I'm gonna play it tonight and see how big I can make that gap.  I was too busy playing Enchanted Arms last night to bother. ^^


I think I heard some where that hard work can overcome natural talent...  I am no lightwieght myself when it comes to games either, so it's on. I know I can beat you if I reach ultimate video game emersion, you know, the type of concentration only possible when playing video games to where you know your arms are there, but you can't feel them  In any case, you are to have to try and close the gap between us soon enough. =P


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 2, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> so basically, the only people that are ever going to see Crysis at its best are the developers, and really really rich people?


basicly is just that the PS3 is already outdated so badly that its not funny

and also take in regard this game is graphicly SO much better then the best the PS3 has shown and STILL is only 6 gig while sony keeps on saying good graphics = large sizes


----------



## slimscane (Sep 2, 2006)

The PS3 is in no way out dated, quite the opposite actually. But directx10 is directx10.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 2, 2006)

PS3 isn't outdated but PC already outmached the next-gen consoles...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 2, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> Who said they will be any cheapter than either two next-gen consoles? I said anyone who can offer 600 bucks for ps3 can offer 600+ bucks for both Vista and a graphic card that meet Crysis recommanded spec.




and yet you forget that....

that's still not the acutal cost for getting Crysis to run at the best specs...

your gonna need ram
a motherboard that can use the new video card
new processor
yadda yadda...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 2, 2006)

Let's keep the Crysis and PS3 talk somewhere else people... like another thread about DX10 vs next gen consoles or something.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 2, 2006)

> I think I heard some where that hard work can overcome natural talent...  I am no lightwieght myself when it comes to games either, so it's on. I know I can beat you if I reach ultimate video game emersion, you know, the type of concentration only possible when playing video games to where you know your arms are there, but you can't feel them  In any case, you are to have to try and close the gap between us soon enough. =P


There's still the h4x you have to contend with. =P

And maybe I should post pics of my 360 on my 50" HD. ^^


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 2, 2006)

Maybe you shoud post some pics would be interesting to see, I have been savin up so long I have a holiday/HDTV/semi-proffesional camcorder fund. I have enough to buy one of the three and the HDTV is pulling strong seeing as im loving my 360 so much these days.
I guess I just need to find out how much of a difference it really makes to ones gaming enjoyment.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 2, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> There's still the h4x you have to contend with. =P
> 
> And maybe I should post pics of my 360 on my 50" HD. ^^


You're so mean! I am playing on a 20 something inch SDTV 

haha, oh yeah, the evil mod h4x  But I just bumped my score 100,000 closer to yours, only 300,000 to go! I was mad though, not because I died at 730,000, but because I still had a bomb left when I died XD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 2, 2006)

hey, I was wondering if it where possible to access the marketplace from a computer?
I don't feel like going through the trouble of getting Xbox live and pay for it just because of some DL content, it would mean 2 bills for 2 internet connections when I already have one XD

just a question and I'm guessing the answer is no 

btw, check out the trailer of Tenchu for 360 in my sig


----------



## slimscane (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice sig, but to answer your question, no. But I think you migh missunderstand it slightly, you can use any high speed internet connection to connect to live, you could just route the one you have now, and Live is only 50 dollars a year. And in any case, marketplace content is for the 360, how would it work on your computer?


----------



## SpankMeNow (Sep 3, 2006)

about this pc thing going on here. By the time the PS3 drops to 400 ( witch i highly doubt any time soon) the DX10 graphics cards will be 300 dollars less. but  what i really wanted to say PCs have more of a value than a Video game console that is for sure.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 3, 2006)

@Slimcane: Well, if I could DL to my computer via marketplace (and therefore ignore Xboxlive XD) I could then simply connect my 360 to my cpu and send the goodies over  ah well, guess that's out of the question....


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 3, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> You're so mean! I am playing on a 20 something inch SDTV
> 
> haha, oh yeah, the evil mod h4x  But I just bumped my score 100,000 closer to yours, only 300,000 to go! I was mad though, not because I died at 730,000, but because I still had a bomb left when I died XD


Don't worry, I'm a whore with my bombs so I never really use them, even when I'm horridly surrounded. XD


----------



## Aman (Sep 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Crysis is better looking then that though XD


Yes, which is why I said *console* games.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I'm a whore with my bombs so I never really use them, even when I'm horridly surrounded. XD


 I have to go back to college, and I am leaving my 360, so you win... _for now_. Make no mistake, it's still "on," but it is just being postoned. "It" being your inevitable fall from glory


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 3, 2006)

why dont you bring you 360 with you?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2006)

:amazed 





			
				SpankMeNow said:
			
		

> about this pc thing going on here. By the time the PS3 drops to 400 ( witch i highly doubt any time soon) the DX10 graphics cards will be 300 dollars less. but  what i really wanted to say PCs have more of a value than a Video game console that is for sure.


This spelling and how it's put kinda reminds me of somone...SS3...maybe...hummm....:amazed


----------



## Aether (Sep 3, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> You're so mean! I am playing on a 20 something inch SDTV
> 
> haha, oh yeah, the evil mod h4x  But I just bumped my score 100,000 closer to yours, only 300,000 to go! I was mad though, not because I died at 730,000, but because I still had a bomb left when I died XD



Wow how do you get that high all I could do was 300,000 on evolved and I think around 50,000 on retro.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 3, 2006)

Booya, I might get a X360 tommorow


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know if anyone else have noticed this in their areas but here in Miami, Fl where I live. Retail stores such as Circuit City and Best Buy are starting to sell games that are 39.99.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 4, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> Wow how do you get that high all I could do was 300,000 on evolved and I think around 50,000 on retro.


When slimscane couldn't beat my score of 1,000,000 something, he said I had devil moderator h4x. XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 4, 2006)

Question, if you have a external harddisk can you use it to replace the harddisk that comes with the premium pack? cuz else I can just buy the core pack @_@


----------



## SpankMeNow (Sep 4, 2006)

you can buy a Harddisk for 360  thats 99.99. you also can use memory cards or jump drives etc for videos etc.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 4, 2006)

So I cant use a external harddrive? =/


----------



## Aether (Sep 4, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> When slimscane couldn't beat my score of 1,000,000 something, he said I had devil moderator h4x. XD



1 Mil   you definately have devil moderator h4x... well not as much as those people that have 200 mil


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 4, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> 1 Mil   you definately have devil moderator h4x... well not as much as those people that have 200 mil


Admin hax then? 

I need my question answered today people


----------



## Aman (Sep 4, 2006)

No you can't, Vegitto.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 4, 2006)

Fuck you microsoft Fucking assholes forcing us to use their crappy 20 gig harddrive


----------



## Aether (Sep 4, 2006)

What are you planning to stuff it with? demos?


----------



## Kayo (Sep 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun, don't buy a 360, don't go to the darkside!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 4, 2006)

back from my little vacation!

i beat dead rising although i got Ending C only.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2006)

Nusaja said:
			
		

> Vegitto-kun, don't buy a 360, don't go to the darkside!


...You should be shot... 


I got enchanted arms. Not very far but so far pretty fun  I choose the little white tiger in the begining.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 4, 2006)

The little white tiger is a killing machine.

I need to get back playing this game. Alot of people are saying the game gets way better after 5-6 hours of gameplay.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 4, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ...You should be shot...
> 
> 
> I got enchanted arms. Not very far but so far pretty fun  I choose the little white tiger in the begining.



Dude you are like a disease. Leave me alone  

Anyway does someone have Dead Rising? It isn't out in Sweden yet so I wonder if it is any good. My friend will probably get it when it gets released and I will go and try it out


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 4, 2006)

All i know about enchant Arms is that the voice acting is complete shit...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 4, 2006)

i found shenume 2 for Xbox for 6 bucks! i should have picked it up because sooner or later that game is going to be BC with 360 

I am extreamly happy about assasians creed  ( of course i knew this would happen a LONG time ago)

but Gears of war, Dead Rising, Lost Planet, BLue Dragon, Bio shock, Mass Effect and a quite a few more .. the 360 line up is looking really solid.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 4, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> All i know about enchant Arms is that the voice acting is complete shit...


It all depends on who you ask.  It's amusing and it's pretty good for the most part.  Some of the VAs have their hiccups, but they do their job rather well.  The best VAs?  No.  The worst?  Far from it.  The reviewers are so hyped up on Japanese this and that so english VAs get a meh rating.

And I'm at 56% percent now and it's been an enjoyable experience.  Gotta catch em all! XD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 4, 2006)

All i know is from what ive heard, and it sucked...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 4, 2006)

I got



booya bitches


----------



## Aman (Sep 4, 2006)

Great for you. ^^


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> All i know about enchant Arms is that the voice acting is complete shit...


well Blade You are right but I changed it to japanese dialouge instead of english it's alot better. 

anyway that still don't means it's not a good game I'm almost done I like 50% complete with the game I stayed in the house since weds-now it's monday the only time I left the house was when shorty called for some you know what and work.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 4, 2006)

I am so glad

XD my dad paid for it


----------



## Aman (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh, nice. Wasn't he going to buy you the PS3?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 4, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Oh, nice. Wasn't he going to buy you the PS3?


He probably will do that too XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 4, 2006)

slime and all i finnaly can hook up to live in the livigin room here up at college! thx to my one friend who brought his normal xbox up and a REALLY long ethernet cable! WOOT!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 4, 2006)

Images of random XBOX 360 screens from my 50" HDTV. >=D


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 4, 2006)

cool, so it has a japanese language track, that's good...what is your wallpaper from DS?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 4, 2006)

My wallpaper is from Zeta Gundam.  It's Quattro Bajeena, the pilot of the Hyaku Shiki.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 4, 2006)

DS that tv sucks  jk jk.  ( i wish i had one  )

also i forget you can make your own wallpappers right and put them on 360? if so Tokiha Mai is soo going on mine .

play lost planet on it and show me some pics! im going to be downloaindg that demo tonight ( hopefully)


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 4, 2006)

I havent seen Zeta Gundam yet, is there a place i can DL it?


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 4, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> My wallpaper is from Zeta Gundam.  It's Quattro Bajeena, the pilot of the Hyaku Shiki.


AkA Char Aznable.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2006)

@Vegitto - Nice job on the XBOX 360. 
@DS - I'm 9% and got four golums. I love my werewolf 
@Exoskel - I can see why it gets better, so far it's getting better


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 4, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> AkA Char Aznable.


The Red Lolicon. XD

And as for Zeta, you can find it on torrentbox I believe.  I was a big Zeta nut so I bought the DVD collection instead.  ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 4, 2006)

does lostplanet look amazing on that tV? i assume it does but does the demo run in 720 p or higher?


----------



## Corruption (Sep 5, 2006)

You can just get an image from the computer and put as your wallpaper right? So, for that you would need a double sided usb cable.


----------



## Aman (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice pics, DS... 


			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> He probably will do that too XD


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Fuck you microsoft Fucking assholes forcing us to use their crappy 20 gig harddrive


Veggito, there is an add on where you just use your PC's harddrive insteed, along with the 20 GB one. So that might be a little better even.

Blade, I can't because I don't want it to get broken (XD), and my parents don't want me to to (I know I bought it and am eighteen, but I am not some angsty teenager who has to defy his parents).

Aether, when I play and get kind of high up, my basic (_basic_) stratagy is to circle around the map almost soley shooting directing in front of me, that clears a path so you can live and lets you kill the outlying red circle things, it also ends with a gaint mob chasing you that is really compact and easy to kill. It works fairly well most of the time, but it could only get me to 730,000. I don't know how DS does it, well, besides abusing his mod powers to h4x0r the game :amazed 

My computer breaks for 1 day and I am three pages behind, I need to buy a new power supply 

Edit: I just saw that DS! Did they make you a s-mod or something 

Edit2: Ssj3, will I have to be lame and go home every weekend to play 360 with you guys?  I still don't think bringing into this six person sweet is a good idea, but maybe eventually =/


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Aether, when I play and get kind of high up, my basic (_basic_) stratagy is to circle around the map almost soley shooting directing in front of me, that clears a path so you can live and lets you kill the outlying red circle things, it also ends with a gaint mob chasing you that is really compact and easy to kill. It works fairly well most of the time, but it could only get me to 730,000. I don't know how DS does it, well, besides abusing his mod powers to h4x0r the game :amazed
> 
> My computer breaks for 1 day and I am three pages behind, I need to buy a new power supply
> 
> Edit: I just saw that DS! Did they make you a s-mod or something



LOL, I went SEED. XD  I had like 5 lives going into 1,600,000... then I lost my SEED and wasted all those lives on those stupid splitting purple dudes. XD

As for technique, besides being gifted and special like me, I do the same exact thing like you, although I spray a little more now since I have better control of my aiming with the right control stick.  It really tires out the thumb.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

Haha, that almost always seems to happen, you are doing great, and then it's over XD. But it any case, by spray you mean bassically toggling the stick right? I was starting to do that, but I still don't have that much controll. What sucks is that we are now 900,000 apart, that's more than it ever was, I think you went a little overkill. Quit making me go home very weekend!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2006)

Just think, I'm doing you and your family a favor by having them see you every weekend. XD

BTW, anyone getting Test Drive Unlimited today?  The thought of an MMO driving game on the entire island of Oahu in Hawaii is really really intriguing. =)


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 5, 2006)

its one ive been thinking about...ll prolly pick it up whenever i get my 360 later this year...


----------



## Aman (Sep 5, 2006)

Which arcade game are you guys talking about?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2006)

Geometry Wars.  It's really addicting.

And with Test Drive, I like the fact that while you're on Live and you find a random gamer on the street, you can flash your lights at them and BAM, race on. ^^


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 5, 2006)

yup, that sounds awesome...


----------



## Corruption (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if i'm gonna get testdrive, probably going to wait for forza 2.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

SF2 for arcade , man they uped the difficulty and speed in that one by a TON , seriously .

Geometry wars will be next unless SOTN comes out anytime soon for then i will get that .

But for now its all about Dead Rising


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

I've never been to terribly big on racing games, although Test Drive does at the very least sound interesting, however there are other games I would need to get first 

DS, my mom loves having me home, she should thank you XD

Geometry Wars is like crack, the problem is that my 360 is in my borthers rom, and he has a a ceiling fan running, the AC for the house, and a window AC for just his room running, and on top of that, he is a slob so his room is really dusty. It makes my eyes want to _bleed_.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

I can pull stuff off, but that is only because I practice  You could buy the DOA4 arcade stick and use it for SFII:HF I am pretty sure, I would have done that but it costs something like 50 or 60 dollars  I am lucky not to realy get lag whenever I play.

I am excited about SOTN, because I have never played it, but I really am getting back logged on games because I am so jobless.


----------



## ZE (Sep 5, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> SF2 for arcade , man they uped the difficulty and speed in that one by a TON , seriously .


From times to times I play SF2 for the ps2 and even if I put the difficulty in the hardest the cpu doesn?t get smarter, the only thing that change is the fact that if you take one you will lose almost half of your health bar lol, while I need to touch him at least 12 times, it just takes 4 hits for me to die.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

i played all verisons and this one for arcade is up there and unrelistically faster than the other verisons. but its fun none the less.


i only got endign C for dead rising  i need to play it again ( witch is not a bad thing!)


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I can pull stuff off, but that is only because I practice  You could buy the DOA4 arcade stick and use it for SFII:HF I am pretty sure, I would have done that but it costs something like 50 or 60 dollars  I am lucky not to realy get lag whenever I play.
> 
> I am excited about SOTN, because I have never played it, but I really am getting back logged on games because I am so jobless.


Hmmm, that sounds like a plan.  I'd just have to mess with it first hand before actually giving it any thought.



> i played all verisons and this one for arcade is up there and unrelistically faster than the other verisons. but its fun none the less.


Play Anniversary Edition.  That game is way more unforgivable than SFII:HF.  Third Strike, no problem.  SF:II Anniversary?  Egh...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

i have. and thing the 360's is much more up there. then again thats proabably just me 


Who else has dead rising because i want to know how you get other endings!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i have. and thing the 360's is much more up there. then again thats proabably just me


Nope don't have Dead Rising.  Too busy with Enchanted Arms atm. ^^

But SFII:HF is easycakes compared to Anniversary Edition.  I'd get that damn no continue achievement if I could just get used to the d-pad and stop jumping when I want to throw a hadouken. XD


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

I wish I had dead rising, but I _do_ have some news.

HDMI on the Xbox360, at the cost of $99. That is pretty awesome for those who would use it, but I think 99 dollars is really steep considering it cost 40 for the PS3 one, of course the PS3 with HDMI will set you back $140 more than a 360 with HDMI...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow intresting.. intresting indeed.,


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2006)

You know what I just realized, that each of the HDMI plugs for both the XBOX 360 and PS3 would have to proprietary considering their ports on the back.  The whole $5 HDMI plug totally falls out of place considering if the plug is similar on the PS2.

I guess that's not bad for those that want to do HDMI on the 360 granted those composite cables and an optical cord for audio would do just the same w/o the high price.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 5, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Veggito, there is an add on where you just use your PC's harddrive insteed, along with the 20 GB one. So that might be a little better even.
> 
> Blade, I can't because I don't want it to get broken (XD), and my parents don't want me to to (I know I bought it and am eighteen, but I am not some angsty teenager who has to defy his parents).
> 
> ...


Liek tell me about the add-on


----------



## slimscane (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, it goes where the HDD goes, and then you put the 360 HDD on top of that, and you connect it to your computer, that is about it, I'll look for a site a bit later, I am doing homework right now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2006)

What is test drive like? my first demo is going to be LOST PLANET! woot i cannot wiat to play it!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2006)

It's just fun driving around the island with just a bunch of randoms.  It's an MMO Racer so you just go around Oahu and pick races with everyone. XD


----------



## .cHaosZ! (Sep 6, 2006)

We havent heard anything about the Naruto game on the 360 
Are they still working on the game ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 6, 2006)

not that i know of ChaosZ. 


i got the lost planet demo last night and Wow im amazed  capcom has been giving 360 some great things. First dead rising, then lost planet and much more on the way


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 6, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 6, 2006)

LOL, thank god for Test Drive Unlimited.  That game is pure win. ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2006)

^Wasn't that great. Ima buy the game but you make it like jesus second coming


----------



## Aether (Sep 6, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!



 Again!!?

At least Test drive is pretty fun.


----------



## Gyokusai (Sep 6, 2006)

Anyone looking forward to Mobile Ops: The One Year War besides me?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Sep 6, 2006)

is anyone else looking forward to Lost Odyssey? that game looks sick...I'm not sure when it comes out though...


----------



## Ikashi (Sep 7, 2006)

jeeez i suck at Geometry Wars...300k Score max. After watching the tips on Google video.

Anyway, for all you dead rising players. Is that game scary, gory, bloody or disturbing? Scary as in, Condemned where its suprising and makes you went your pants. Gory as in heads fall off, you can see guts. Bloody as in its kinda gory, but mostly blood. Or disturbing as in you'll be having nightmares for quite some time. 

Expected Xbox 360 games for me: COD3, GOW, SW II Lego, Splinter Cell 4,


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 7, 2006)

Gyokusai said:
			
		

> Anyone looking forward to Mobile Ops: The One Year War besides me?


Yup.  I played a demo of it at Anime Expo this year and it's pretty fun.  I ran around as a Feddie just capping some Zeon soldiers until I got stepped on by a Zaku.  The graphics ran pretty clunky but it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 7, 2006)

How do you use your free month?

People could you help me ~~

I bought that VGA HD cable so that I basicly can play it on my LCD screen but the problem is how do I get sound?

I put those two wires in my main box thingy but no matter what I try I get no sound, I then tried putting it in the L and R of my TV no sound either =/


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 7, 2006)

Main box thingy?

As for the TV, normally, you'd have to just set it to the input to at least hear the sound, although maybe your TV can only start playing sound if it can detect a video input as well.  If not then I guess your only option would be to either be more specific about the "main box thingy" or if you have a beefy sound card for your comp or dvd/audio system, you could connect the audio there.

As for the free month, I'm assuming you just pop in the code that was given  to you, assuming you're talking about xbox live.

As for Test Drive Unlimited, my friend and I stayed up til 3AM on Live driving around looking for a Lexus dealership on the island until we found it and saw that it was just a building that you couldn't buy cars from.   (The game is still fucking awesome though)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 7, 2006)

basicly its the thing where I regulate my sound for my computer XD like balance, sur, cent, bass and shit it has um

R,L,RS,RL, Cent and this big thing with 4 cable coming out of it that goes to my computer (even though only one is connected XD)


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 7, 2006)

What model is your sound card?  Cuz normally if you have the ports, all you would need to do is go into advanced options and activate either your Line-In ports or Auxiliary ports (rather unmute them).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 7, 2006)

I have NO idea what my soundcard is, i am not putting it in my computer by the way XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 7, 2006)

you wil need an attachment to put in your sound card that will let you put in the Red/ white (audio) cables. My friend had to do this.

you see i have a sound blaslter audidigy 2 gamer ZX and i need that attachment. ( sadly i did not get the premium bundle)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 7, 2006)

well my computer has liek
none

XD;

Well I do have this thing that came with it that is basicly thing thing that you put the two cables in and then its this pin on the other side that you can stick in something


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 7, 2006)

Uh pics maybe?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Uh pics maybe?


Yeaaah sorry XD

this is the thing that came with it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 7, 2006)

Bingo thats what i was talking about before.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 7, 2006)

refresh my memory please? XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 7, 2006)

So does your tv have a small audio jack like that on it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> So does your tv have a small audio jack like that on it?



hes playing it on his monitor not his TV. but if he wants to use his TV speakers while playing on the monitor that is possible as well if he has the audio plugs on his TV ( witch he should unless its from the 80's)


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 7, 2006)

Retake 4

congratz brits etc


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 7, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> hes playing it on his monitor not his TV. but if he wants to use his TV speakers while playing on the monitor that is possible as well if he has the audio plugs on his TV ( witch he should unless its from the 80's)


Well then he should just pop the plug in either the line in (blue) or the mic line (orange) jacks and pump the volume up on whatever he picks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Well then he should just pop the plug in either the line in (blue) or the mic line (orange) jacks and pump the volume up on whatever he picks.




you see not all sound cards have those color jacks anymore . The attachment he should hook in though and then he can jamm out! 


man DK i talked to your women in the BH, your a lucky dog that and im coming to party with ya one of these days and going to beat ya down in geometry wars!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 8, 2006)

damn you guys Enchanted Arms is going to be on PS3. boo-hoo.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2006)

And how extactly is that bad? The game is simply good and will be recived better on the PS3 in Japan regardless.


----------



## Aman (Sep 8, 2006)

The HD DVD for the X 360 will cost 200 pounds.  Or if you buy it with the Premium bundle you'll get it for less.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 8, 2006)

So it's the same as a PS3 now...also, where is the link that Enchanted Arms will be on PS3?


----------



## Aman (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, with the premium it will cost about as much as the 20 GB PS3 version I believe. It's good that 360 owners can choose though. ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

i have not heard anything about the HD DVD player being included in a bundle can you please show me a link? Microsoft has allways said that it will be an option to get it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 8, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> you see not all sound cards have those color jacks anymore . The attachment he should hook in though and then he can jamm out!
> 
> 
> man DK i talked to your women in the BH, your a lucky dog that and im coming to party with ya one of these days and going to beat ya down in geometry wars!


Well the single thing has like black circle thing so i could put it in the black socket in the back of my PC or in my mic in?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Well the single thing has like black circle thing so i could put it in the black socket in the back of my PC or in my mic in?




Take a PIC of your PC sound card  .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 8, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Take a PIC of your PC sound card  .


I wouldn't even know which part it is in my computer ;


but anywaaay my pc has like these color of plugs in the back

white,black,orange,light blue,pink and yellow


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

then take a picture of the back of your PC   to me it sounds like you might have a integrated sound card to be honest.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 8, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> then take a picture of the back of your PC   to me it sounds like you might have a integrated sound card to be honest.


I am quite sure that i don't have a integrated soundcard XD; Since I bought all the parts seperate

il try more things tommorow XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

then let see what type of sound card you have. Sounds like a old one not one of the newer models.  but if you bought your stuff seperate you should know what your sound card looks like if you bought it . but do this 

Right Click on my computer and select Manage.  

After that a  Computer Management window should pop up. then Select Device manager on the left hand side of the screen.

After doing this should list you alot of devices that are installed on your system. Click on Sound,Video, and Game controllers and in that group sound be your sound card.


Really i just want to know what type of sound card you have because im curious.

Either way you basically have to plug in those "red and white" jacks into an inport device and have the speakers then on.

This should work on your TV in your room *( meaning your speakers on your TV)


----------



## Aman (Sep 8, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i have not heard anything about the HD DVD player being included in a bundle can you please show me a link? Microsoft has allways said that it will be an option to get it.


Umm, they won't force you to get it with the Premium, it's a choice, if you want it with a Premium you'll get the HD DVD player cheaper.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Umm, they won't force you to get it with the Premium, it's a choice, if you want it with a Premium you'll get the HD DVD player cheaper.



like i said i did not here microsoft announce that they are going to shoave the HD DVD player into the premium verison package and up the price to 500 dollars. 

I searched google news /ign/gamespot/ other sources and have not found none =/


----------



## Aman (Sep 8, 2006)

Why don't you listen to what I'm saying, lol. They're not going to shove it into the Premium, it will be a *choice* if you want it with your Premium or not. >_>


----------



## MS81 (Sep 8, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> So it's the same as a PS3 now...also, where is the link that Enchanted Arms will be on PS3?


here it is.here

@CMT it's wouldn't be so bad if it was only coming out in Japan we just got it here in the U.S.

I'm definately looking forward to HD-DVD for some strange reason.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Why don't you listen to what I'm saying, lol. They're not going to shove it into the Premium, it will be a *choice* if you want it with your Premium or not. >_>




that sounds uhhh odd.. can you give me a link?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 8, 2006)

so you'll save 100 bucks by buying it when it comes out, it'll still suck compared to the BLu-ray drive...cuz no games will use it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

and glad gamees wont use it because its not needed for games yet. ( next gen proabably so )


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 8, 2006)

it'll be needed just like  DVDs were needed this gen...


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 8, 2006)

Nah.  It won't.  We may be pushing two DVD9's for some games near the end of this gen, but most games will be fine on one.

And I haven't heard of whatever your talking about either Aman.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 8, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> then let see what type of sound card you have. Sounds like a old one not one of the newer models.  but if you bought your stuff seperate you should know what your sound card looks like if you bought it . but do this
> 
> Right Click on my computer and select Manage.
> 
> ...


Um what i see is liek

ARI T200 Unified AVStream
and realtek AC"97 audio

I already tried putting it in my TV no sound came through

I tried putting behind my centrall speaker thingy (Jazz speakers brand)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

You have an Integrated audio system on your PC just to let you know.



it did not work on your TV and did not work? thats kinda odd. well i plan to get it sooner or later.


the VGA thing did you hoook that up to your video card or the monitor it self ( sadly i still have a 17 inch CRT ,2 years old  )


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 8, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> You have an Integrated audio system on your PC just to let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I connected the VGA cable to my monitor yes oh wel tommorow il just try some stuff like put in the plug in random sockets


----------



## MS81 (Sep 8, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> it'll be needed just like  DVDs were needed this gen...


I do agree Blad but just because there not making games don't mean that you can't play games with it. think about  here's the Ign site to prove later on you will need it probably for certain games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 8, 2006)

and microsoft came out later and said they will not be using it for games and it will not be needed. Its an option for people to use for HD DVD movies so the HD DVD market gets above the blue ray market ( witch so far the HD DVD market is selling alot more than blue ray players and movies )


----------



## MS81 (Sep 9, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> and microsoft came out later and said they will not be using it for games and it will not be needed. Its an option for people to use for HD DVD movies so the HD DVD market gets above the blue ray market ( witch so far the HD DVD market is selling alot more than blue ray players and movies )


they did say that if they were to make games for it would later down the road so it's possible to use HD-DVD as a medium for games in 08.


----------



## Aman (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry guys, I lost the link.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> they did say that if they were to make games for it would later down the road so it's possible to use HD-DVD as a medium for games in 08.




no they did not they said the HD DVD player for 360 would only beused for Movies nothing more.


----------



## Aman (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, I also heard that two movies will be included.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is the back of my pc and my speaker thing XD,


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 9, 2006)

You're internal sound card is made for 5.1 audio, thus all the colors. XD

Anyway, take the red/white audio cables, plug it into that stereo adapter you have, plug it into the blue jack in the back of your computer and in the volume control on windows, unmute line-in 1 or whatnot.  That should do the trick.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 9, 2006)

Piece of crap. Sorry guys (not that many care, haha), my computer got seriousy screwed erlier this week and I still haven't fixed it. I got a new harddrive though, so it should, _should_, be fine again soon, ut you all can imagine my frustration. In any case I'll update the news now *sigh*

edit: Just in case anyone wanted to see, there will be another dashboard update in november, here are some screne shots I like the new images  Not so news worthy, but figured some of you might want to see.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Looks pretty cool, thanks for that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

nicer organization in the menus not bad .

i hope you get back soon slime i want to play more 360 but my danm roomates hog the only tv in the place


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

You guys live in the same place?


----------



## slimscane (Sep 9, 2006)

Me and Ssj3? , no, I am home now though, so we could play some Live if you got the chance, I still have to try and magically beat DS' GW score... I don't think it'll ever happen.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh i'll play some games, i mean matters what games you guys play. My tag is "Crazymtf4life" ima get gears of war so if you guys get that...or splinter cell


----------



## slimscane (Sep 9, 2006)

I'll add you as soon as I get online to play GW (I have to re-route the internet to play Live ), I want Gears so bad! Check out this screen shot, Now _that's_ a headshot!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Gears looks EXCELLENT...i can't wait...and splinter cell...man i need a job now


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

Slime and I live together?  that would be funny though alot of game time thats for sure


----------



## slimscane (Sep 9, 2006)

, yeah it would, I wish I lived with a bunch of gamers. All of my room/suit mates are, while cool enough, just average guys, I think I am the only one in my dorm who didn't join a fraternity (which I think is retarded, but to each thier own I suppose).

On a more game related note, Project Gotham Racing 4 confirmed as in development.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

I didn't mean live together, i meant stayin at the same collage or somthing.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2006)

i do not join clubs or anything like that because im lazy to do so  

i want a new burnout game to be honest like a MMO burnout would be priceless!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

OMG
SS3 likes burnout? BURNOUT IS THE BEST FUCKIN GAME...well no, but really good, i love it so much


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 9, 2006)

PG4 should do what TDU did...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 10, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> PG4 should do what TDU did...


Every good racer under the sun should do what TDU does.  It's just so damn fun driving around and challenging other players to races around the island.

I just wish they'd fix the servers already.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 10, 2006)

its beta DS , i been in so many beta MMO's its crazy =/


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 10, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> its beta DS , i been in so many beta MMO's its crazy =/


What are you talking about?  I've had the full game for a couple days now, it's beyond beta.  The only issues on the servers were the fact that info could possibly be erased from the HD with something about the player challenges at the drive in and the buy/trade section.  They don't have those at all in the demo.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 10, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Every good racer under the sun should do what TDU does.  It's just so damn fun driving around and challenging other players to races around the island.
> 
> I just wish they'd fix the servers already.




too true, just do it better though...not saying TDU is bad, far from it, but it needs a little more...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2006)

If anybody want to add me my gamertag name thingy is vegitto kun (with a space between the two parts)


----------



## Aether (Sep 10, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Piece of crap. Sorry guys (not that many care, haha), my computer got seriousy screwed erlier this week and I still haven't fixed it. I got a new harddrive though, so it should, _should_, be fine again soon, ut you all can imagine my frustration. In any case I'll update the news now *sigh*
> 
> edit: Just in case anyone wanted to see, there will be another dashboard update in november, here are some screne shots I like the new images  Not so news worthy, but figured some of you might want to see.



 the new dash board looks awsome

I really need to get new games

My GT is umm AetherWar


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

click here

^Anyone else heard about Two Worlds? looks badass...beter than Oblivion...maybe...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

21,100 zombies killed in dead rising with 46 or 48 hours left! ( i forget which it is )   only 32,594 more to go!


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 11, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> *here*
> 
> ^Anyone else heard about Two Worlds? looks badass...beter than Oblivion...maybe...


From the screens it looks to be lacking a lot if it wants to even try to rival Oblivion.



Xbox 360 Laptop mod :F


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

from what ive seen of the game, it looks to be much better to me...specially the gameplay...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

K aman was right


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 11, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> from what ive seen of the game, it looks to be much better to me...specially the gameplay...


...the videos look like crap too...

Unless theres some really cool info in that long preview then this game looks like total crap right now.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 11, 2006)

I wouldn't go that far, but I don't think it is trying to become an Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, he's trying to compare it to Elder Scrolls and all we have is their ambition and some pretty lame vids/screens of the game.  I'm not saying it won't be a great game, but I see nothing too appealing yet.  It's probably really really early in development though.


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 11, 2006)

for those call of duty2 players my gamer tag is martin11 add me


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

did anyone read that topic? basically there will be a package with the HD DVD player in it and still cheaper than the PS3  there will also still be there packages with out it as well .


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> did anyone read that topic? basically there will be a package with the HD DVD player in it and still cheaper than the PS3  there will also still be there packages with out it as well .


Ok...maybe some people rather have blu ray, it's simple really


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

Well HD DVD players allready have a lead on blueray and the movies are selling more than blue ray movies are. So since microsoft is pushing this now i do not know what to think .

Will i get it? no because the players themselve are actually better than something thrown in a machine or external.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

well, considering Oblivion wasnt even that great, i dont think its a high mark to strive for...

and your link to the Xbox 360 laptop mod page doesnt work...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 11, 2006)

Well for the most part, you pretty much drive around the island finding races that are either single or multiplayer.  You can do transport missions where you take one car for some dude to another spot on the island (of course bagging a perfect scores you more, whereas things like hitting cars and running off the road depletes your earnings).  You can also pick up women and hitchhikers to gain points for clothes for your character and whatnot.  You buy houses and just try to be the number one driver on Oahu.  Also random people online can challenge you and stuff.  It's all open ended and a good time.  You can also take player challenges (i.e. courses people made themselves) and get money that way as well, but they tend to be high on the difficulty.  Multiplayer is where its at as you can challenge other players for money as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Well for the most part, you pretty much drive around the island finding races that are either single or multiplayer.  You can do transport missions where you take one car for some dude to another spot on the island (of course bagging a perfect scores you more, whereas things like hitting cars and running off the road depletes your earnings).  You can also pick up women and hitchhikers to gain points for clothes for your character and whatnot.  You buy houses and just try to be the number one driver on Oahu.  Also random people online can challenge you and stuff.  It's all open ended and a good time.  You can also take player challenges (i.e. courses people made themselves) and get money that way as well, but they tend to be high on the difficulty.  Multiplayer is where its at as you can challenge other players for money as well.




my first time playing them game i had 3 cops after me  i got finned pretty bad from just hitting a few cars 

sounds very good i like how you can buy your own house and what not as well. I have to get used to the controlls i did not see if you can turn down sensitivity at all i found it to be way to senistive.


plus for online mode does your "gamertag" appear online above your head to disguish what player you are?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 11, 2006)

Is this stuff real? If so there are some creative ( somewhat) people out in the world.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> my first time playing them game i had 3 cops after me  i got finned pretty bad from just hitting a few cars
> 
> sounds very good i like how you can buy your own house and what not as well. I have to get used to the controlls i did not see if you can turn down sensitivity at all i found it to be way to senistive.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the gamertag does show up above.  The game gives good descriptions on each player's status as well.

And yeah, the mod is pretty tight.  I wonder if it has video outs for bigger tvs besides the LCD display on the laptop.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Yeah, the gamertag does show up above.  The game gives good descriptions on each player's status as well.
> 
> And yeah, the mod is pretty tight.  I wonder if it has video outs for bigger tvs besides the LCD display on the laptop.



ic ic

also it is kinda hard to see the text somewhat on a Standard telivison. Hopefully this is fixed in the full product. Im getting a DLP screen anyways hehe.


would be cool if this game was kinda like the sims as well where you can do things with your character in your house and then go out in the world and race.

over all i like it and i might pick it up sooner or later


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

Wait you can get a house, online too? Or just offline. If just offline can they see your house? Can you walk around or just stay in your car? Cause what would be the point of buyin cloths if you can't see him wearing it. Game sounds nice


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 11, 2006)

You can see him/her stuff.  You can also buy more than one house, considering most of the achievements pretty much require you to buy more things.   You can't hop out and walk around though and no one can visit your house.  The game could use a bit more tweaking, but all in all, they made a good game with a rather cool concept.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2006)

That's pretty pimp. But the main question, big thing in gaming for me. Is there rank? And is the Rank True? Like i don't want a high rank player to suck cause he cheats.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> That's pretty pimp. But the main question, big thing in gaming for me. Is there rank? And is the Rank True? Like i don't want a high rank player to suck cause he cheats.


Nah, it's all good.  It's pretty much based on your achievements in the game and on versus play against other players as well.  I doubt there's cheating, considering you only lose if you get outclassed or just suck in general.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

Not Bad Not Bad, may have to check this game out. Then again i need to get Okami, i am resistening buying games cause i NEED okami and maybe pokemon blue game for the DS so i'm trying to save. God next month is literly killing me...Look 

9/19 – Okami
10/17 – Splinter Cell
10/17 – Bully*
10/27 – Marvel Alliance
10/31 – Dragon Ball Z: BT2
10/31 – Final Fantasy 12
11/07 – Gears Of War
11/14 – Sonic Next Gen*
11/20 – Dead Or Alive Extreme Volleyball


----------



## Aman (Sep 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> K aman was right


Told ya.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> 10/17 ? Splinter Cell
> 11/07 ? Gears Of War


I am agree.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2006)

> Told ya.



At the sametime isn't that available if you buy the console with the HD player, like I saw something that suggests the drive costs more if you are buying it seperately, is that correct?


----------



## Aman (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2006)

no the Hdd would be less if buy it from best buy or circuit city.

I seen one for $80.00


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Not Bad Not Bad, may have to check this game out. Then again i need to get Okami, i am resistening buying games cause i NEED okami and maybe pokemon blue game for the DS so i'm trying to save. God next month is literly killing me...Look
> 
> 9/19 ? Okami
> 10/17 ? Splinter Cell
> ...



Okami will fucking own...and Gears of War is coming out this early?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2006)

> no the Hdd would be less if buy it from best buy or circuit city.
> 
> I seen one for $80.00
> __________________



They aren't on sale yet, and I don't think the HD drive for the 360 would sell for the equivilent of £60. Near the price of a game.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> Okami will fucking own...and Gears of War is coming out this early?


Jea on both account


----------



## Aman (Sep 12, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> and Gears of War is coming out this early?


Microsoft's weapon against the PS3.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> They aren't on sale yet, and I don't think the HD drive for the 360 would sell for the equivilent of ?60. Near the price of a game.


I live in the U.S. and we have them in the stores here I feel bad for you guys.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 12, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> well, considering Oblivion wasnt even that great, i dont think its a high mark to strive for...


Why is your opinion so contrary to mine? It doesn't make any sense


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2006)

> I live in the U.S. and we have them in the stores here I feel bad for you guys.



The HD 360 drives have been released?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 12, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Why is your opinion so contrary to mine? It doesn't make any sense




what do you mean? Well, i just hated that the badguys go up in level as you do...i dont like those kinds of games, i like it when i get to 99 and i can go back and own up some bitches that could previously destroy me...i also just dont see the huge appeal of it, the fighting still isnt that great(better than morrowind) the loading times are atrocious, the glitches are terrible...the only thing that saves the games are the modding community, and that only applies for the PC version


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2006)

Well in honesty I like the idea that the bad guys are at your level and they increase with you. I suppose I like a main target who can own me then as I go through I beat him down. But in honesty I don't actually know what type of game obvilion is.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 12, 2006)

Anyone else interested in the game crackdown? It has caught my eye recently it is coming out next month in the UK but im not so sure about its genral release dates. It looks like it could be hell fun I enjoy open games and although games like GTA have pioneered the sandbox style of games they always have a general structure you need to follow to progress. I like the fact that this game looks like it'll be totally open ended from the start and you can tackle or approach the game how you want. Im just waiting to see if the concept will work.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 12, 2006)

Crackdown sounds really good to me...


----------



## Corruption (Sep 12, 2006)

Crackdown looks pretty impressive. It's like a futuristic GTA, and the whole map is supposed to be 10 square miles.

Well, in other news



> UK, September 11, 2006 - While news that Bizarre Creations is working on Project Gotham Racing 4 may come as no surprise, the game has recieved a sort-of official announcement over the weekend - but not by Microsoft. Instead, French car maker Peugeot let slip that the game is in development in a press release detailing the company's fourth design-a-car competition.
> 
> In the release - which invites applicants to use their imagination to re-invent the car with six values in mind: Pleasurable (to drive), Lively, Efficient, Accessible, Simple and Ecological, or PLEASE for short - Peugeot announced that the winning design would "be featured in the Project Gotham Racing 4 videogame, only on the Xbox 360." In addition, the winning idea will made into a full-scale concept car that will shown on Peugeot's stand at the Frankfurt 2007 Motor Show. The winner will also receive a cheque for 6,000 Euros.
> 
> It's thought Microsoft was planning to announce PGR4 at its X06 event later this month but Peugeot leaked the news first. Microsoft was unavailable for comment at this time.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> The HD 360 drives have been released?


are talking about the HD-DVD player or the HDD for the 360?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 12, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> what do you mean? Well, i just hated that the badguys go up in level as you do...i dont like those kinds of games, i like it when i get to 99 and i can go back and own up some bitches that could previously destroy me...i also just dont see the huge appeal of it, the fighting still isnt that great(better than morrowind) the loading times are atrocious, the glitches are terrible...the only thing that saves the games are the modding community, and that only applies for the PC version


Sorry but it would be BORING as fuck if your opponents aren't like a challenge, thats the point of a game, to be fun and challenging


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 12, 2006)

its called enemie are more challenging, but not the whole game, i mean damn have you even played games before?

MMOs

start out low, so do enemies...rats,etc...

as you get better, your enemies get better, but say your level 20, you can go back to the rats and destroy them with ease...in oblivion you cant...jesus people...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 12, 2006)

comparing an MMORPG to a Single player RPG is not to smart


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 12, 2006)

calm down people, i don't want to have to close this like the PS3 thread.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 12, 2006)

yes it is, because thats exactly how single player rpgs level up to...ever play an FF?

go ahead, who gives a fuck if you close it, i mean i come in here, vocie my opinion about why Oblivion wasnt that good, and then hes all like...it'd be boring as fuck, and even though all other RPGs have you level like that and is a challenge...it'd be boring if it werent a challenge, and considering he hasnt even played the game...im gonna stop ranting now...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 12, 2006)

Gotta agree with blade, when they level up with you in oblivion i thought it was a stupid idea, FF8 anyone? But whatever it's all good, game was nice.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 13, 2006)

Re opening thread.  Play nice or its bye bye (not for the thread...)

Another thing, don't come into this thread just to knock the system down.  That's not what this is for.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Splinter cell is coming soon, is anyone getting it? 

As for crackdown, game looks nice as hell. 

2 more months for Gears of war!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2006)

Lost oddessy will be playable at TGS Friday.
I think everyone and there mama will get gears of war.I'm not too fond of FPS but ghost recon and now this just made me look at those games from another P.O.V.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 13, 2006)

Gears of War doe slook good...its Quake+Kill.Switch(was a really good game actually)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Splinter cell is coming soon, is anyone getting it?
> 
> As for crackdown, game looks nice as hell.
> 
> 2 more months for Gears of war!


im not really interested in gears of war for some reason, i do want lost planet though


I request that the first post included gamer tags


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 13, 2006)

yuo gonna reopen the Sony one now?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> im not really interested in gears of war for some reason, i do want lost planet though
> 
> 
> I request that the first post included gamer tags


Mine is crazymtf if anyoen wants to know.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 13, 2006)

Let's get on with the news eh.


I fucking swear if they make HD-DVD games I will be angry.  Don't go back on your word MS T_T  It would be useful for simply movies too so this doesn't mean much yet.


From the creators on _Star Ocean and Valkyrie Profile_ it seems.  I've never played either of them but I have heard good things.  Just wait for the PS3 port to be announced =\


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

HD-drive games? What's so bad about that...

Most RPG's will go to PS3 for better sales in japan, doesn't matter ima buy it for whatever i have first


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> Let's get on with the news eh.
> 
> 
> I fucking swear if they make HD-DVD games I will be angry.  Don't go back on your word MS T_T  It would be useful for simply movies too so this doesn't mean much yet.
> ...


why would you be angry? what if they make both HD-DVD and DVD9 games. I mean it would be up to the developing company to make games on it. personaly I want the games on the HD-DVD for 1 it gives the games developers more space to use on it.2 HD is the new thing soon you will be saying damn Microsoft needs to make HD-DVD games because all the developers like Sony's blu-ray Idea.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 13, 2006)

If they make HD-DVD games then it would make them such hypocrites.  And I spent lots of tiem defending the DVD9 format because we don't need all that extra space yet.

Ultimately, I would be down with it as long as they don't increase the price which they won't.  But problems/annoyances could arise for those who would have to buy the external drive.

fff they could make DVD9 and HD-DVD versions of their games but that is totally lame.

Maybe some devs like the Blu-Ray, but you know what devs like much more than Blu-Ray?  Programming on the 360 because it's not using a retarded Cell chip.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

If they have to use this "Retarded" cell chip to make MGS4 and DMC4, i'm down


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2006)

I hear what you saying stumpy but sooner or later we are going to need HD-DVD games 9gigs compare to 15gigs that's twice as much fun.Imagine DMC4 will be on blu-ray with 30gigs damn that's alot of game time.I want it sooo bad now.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 13, 2006)

Just because something can hold 30 gigs that doesn't mean it's going to use 30 gigs.  Seriously we are not going to fill up 30 gigs with real gameplay for a long time.

crazy:  well why not develop those games with ease on the 360 ;P


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2006)

but I can garantee you they will use most of the blu-ray and HD-DVD. I mean Resistance was said to use up 22gigs out of 25gigs. I wonder would it be the same for HD-DVD games G.O.W.2 will use 13gigs out of 15 that's should count for something right?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 13, 2006)

because they look better on PS3...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

> Just because something can hold 30 gigs that doesn't mean it's going to use 30 gigs. Seriously we are not going to fill up 30 gigs with real gameplay for a long time.



Well some games now hold up 22 gigs. Overall I could see it happening right now things are in the early stages, it might not happen it doesn't really matter. If anything they can use their HD drives though it would piss people off. I think for now that rumour was crushed anyway. They made some reply to it I think.



I hope they live by their words, as like the more it goes on and the more they say ''no'' its the more they push that option out of the way.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 13, 2006)

Look.  Elder Scrolls IV:  Oblivion is 4.5 GB.  The amount of detail in that game is crazy.  Resistance being 22gigs is complete bullshit I'm sorry.  It has to be uncompressed or something.

Gunners:  That article you linked is dated in August.  Yes it was previously crushed, but evidence of it being a possibility has arrisen again.  That's all.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2006)

gunners that's last month this is a new month kid. Microsoft will say anything to keep the fans if majority of fans wanted HD-DVD games then they would have said the HD-DVD player can play games on it. But since most ppl think this will hinder there pockets (which I think either way it won't) that they don't want it.there scared of spending money I remember I bought TMNT: tournament fighters for SNES for like $75.00 when it came out I remember paying like $65 for Mario 64 and Killer instict gold so what's the problem now?
"Oh I know you don't have your moms buying your games no more".


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

sheesh this thread was recently open and now it results to this again 


about the prices of the games ya they where up there in price but nintendo stoped charging up past 60 around late 97/ early 98  after so many people complained.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyway what is it, new infomation has been produced? I wouldn't be supprised at the infomation to be truely honest it makes a lot of sense to me. The increase in game size over years, DVDs in the end couldn't cut it. If they don't mircosoft has HD as an option.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 13, 2006)

I think it's nice as a last resort just in case games do indeed get that big, but there was speculation of the internal drive coming out early 2007.  And if they made HD-DVD games starting in early 2007 I would not like it at all.



			
				goku said:
			
		

> sheesh this thread was recently open and now it results to this again


What?  Nothing bad going on in here.  Just discussion... Did the mods ban discussion in the forums w/o telling me ;3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

no its just the laguage really that and well that and other consoles coming into play .

but i do not think microsoft will use the HD DVD drive as a main gaming option. honestly i think they might release 2 verisons dvd verison and a HD DVD verison but i still stand by my statement where i do not think HD DVD / blue ray is needed for gaming this gen.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

> I think it's nice as a last resort just in case games do indeed get that big, but there was speculation of the internal drive coming out early 2007. And if they made HD-DVD games starting in early 2007 I would not like it at all.



Yeah it would royally piss some people off. Still I could see it comming in like the megacd, they would still create 360 games, so in theory you don't actually need the extention. But to play certain titles it is needed. 

I guess it wouldn't be that bad from that point of view as 360 users could still play games they would just need an extention for others which they would possibly call HD360 some shit like that.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeah it would royally piss some people off. Still I could see it comming in like the megacd, they would still create 360 games, so in theory you don't actually need the extention. But to play certain titles it is needed.
> 
> I guess it wouldn't be that bad from that point of view as 360 users could still play games they would just need an extention for others which they would possibly call HD360 some shit like that.


I agree gunners I mean if certain games call for it I wouldn't mind but we will know in the future if games will need it or not. I think they would.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> no its just the laguage really that and well that and other consoles coming into play.


The language?  I said bullshit once... that doesn't mean im getting out of hand or anything.  Sometimes when discussing one console you must bring up another.  That doesn't mean it's off topic.


Linking that Ranbow Six: Vegas preview because I am a huge Rainbow Six fan.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

i was really not directing at you i mean like how you said "retarted cell" thats going to bring all the sony bee's to this thread . Anyways im done talking about it.


do they use the Vision camera in that raindbow six? i know that rainbow Six will be using the Vision camera.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone else looking forward to Samurai warriors 2?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

Ssj3 the issue was dropped and ignored a while ago more attention is being brought now in my opinion.

Centuaryslayer could you explain to me what type of game Samuraiwarriors is?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

Sony bee's? Just a quick question but how gay is that new title? -_-

Anyway back to xbox 360 and the topic at hand. 
Hockey fans, new playable demo for you


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2006)

Lost odyessy looks promising just look at it. Reminds me of FF 13.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 13, 2006)

@Gunners, well it's big scale war hack 'n' slash basically  what makes it fun is the slight touch of tactical decisions and of course all the items/bodyguards/characters/weapons/skills etc etc

It's nt really next gen though  but I'm hoping for a Samurai warriors 3 or Dynasty warriors 6 with fully fledged next gen powah xD


This sums it up pretty good, mind the videos,
the game isn't that fun to look at but it's sure fun to play


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

You know I think I played a demo of that game down some game shop I never liked it too tough. Might have been the area but like it just seemed a little bland.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah, it's one of those games you either love or hate


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> Lost odyessy looks promising just look at it. Reminds me of FF 13.


Link don't work


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 13, 2006)

I have been looking forward to Lost Odyessy for a while now! I hope it is as good as it sounds.

I just got another part time job working in Game in London, best thing I ever did initially I didnt want to go back in to retail but I figured this job had flexible hours and I needed something to fit around my other job. I swear its the best thing I ever did there is no work and I get a 40% discount on games im even allowed to take games home for a night. Its damn sweeet


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2006)

> I just got another part time job working in Game in London, best thing I ever did initially I didnt want to go back in to retail but I figured this job had flexible hours and I needed something to fit around my other job. I swear its the best thing I ever did there is no work and I get a 40% discount on games im even allowed to take games home for a night. Its damn sweeet



Yeah it is, a 40% discount you say? That is a nice offer.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I request that the first post included gamer tags


That is a pretty good idea, I will add a database to the second post, I would rather not go through the entire thread (and others), so if you want to be aded, please repost you GT. 

You guys, please try and not argue in this thread, I know that you aren't right this second, and it is much better this way. The 360 thread is alot more laid back than the other two and I would like it to please stay that way if at all possible. And developers have stated many times that there will be little to no difference between the 360 an dPS3 versions of the games they make in terms of graphics, some even say that the 360 will have better textures and the like. They both have thier advantages and disadvantages, for this thread lets just leave it at that, so don't just come in here with crap like "ps3 version would have better graphics" when they are just completely based on conjecture. I know that I am just singling out one person right now, but he isn't the only one to do stuff like that by a long run, which I would consider flame baiting, of which contributed to getting this nice thread shut down yesterday. If some of you can't help but argue in this thread, then please just lurk. I am really sorry if I upset anyone with that or came off as too big of a jerk, but it really bugged me when you guys got this thread shut by being so childish 

*sigh* In other news, there is a new 360 bundle coming, and it looks really great: .

*EDIT: I added a full featured Gamertag Database to the second post, here is what I need from you to get in it (and I would like everyone with Live to be in it)- First: Your Gamertag (obviously), and secondly: The games that you ahve to play on Live with. I think the second part is pretty understandable when you think about it *


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

As much as i hated ghost recon that deal is nice


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

slime if we add your gamer tag to live you get to see the games that person has anyways


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2006)

^He may have just rented the games or somthing, doesn't mean he has em.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 13, 2006)

But they need to know if they want to add you in the first place Ssj3  No need to add someone that doesn't have the games you play.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> But they need to know if they want to add you in the first place Ssj3  No need to add someone that doesn't have the games you play.



pffft i did that with you , dk and others 

but ya nice add to the first page


----------



## slimscane (Sep 13, 2006)

Heh heh, so did I, but it would be different for some little nooblet who wandered in here and just wanted someone to play with


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2006)

here you go crazy I'll try again


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2006)

*Bang*

Intresting probably posted before, I don't fully understand the article I need to eat something but the dam builder is blocking the stairs to the kitchen. 

If I am reading it correctly, it is rumoured that the HD drive will go internal on some 360 consoles. If all I don't really know the response, I am thinking it should stay to some and have some without it but I can't think of why I thought that.

If I was getting a 360 I would get it with the internal HD player. I guess it would take up less space.


----------



## Tonza (Sep 14, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> Lost oddessy will be playable at TGS Friday.
> I think everyone and there mama will get gears of war.I'm not too fond of FPS but ghost recon and now this just made me look at those games from another P.O.V.




Scans: Link removed

Looking really great. I didn't even know the Vagabond mangaka does the character designs on Lost Odyssey. (woot!)


----------



## Shogun (Sep 14, 2006)

we need a thread for gamertags...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought there was one, but I don't mind putting it in this thread.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2006)

thanx for the Lost odyessy scans dude. I will get this game even if it is only for Japan I'll still get it.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, I just looked at them too. See, the japanese can make games that look great for the 360, they just have to actually _try_


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

Lost Odyssey looks good,woner if it will be ported to PS3...like Enchanted Arms


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't count on it, it is one of the Mistwalker games.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd like everyone here to read this thread:

[Lunar] Ouran High School Host Club - 23


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope ppl will stop bashing systems because they are biased.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 14, 2006)

Believe me, if it doesn't... they'll be gone in an instant.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

Too bad this came 5 months too late


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

i guarantee if it sells poorly, it'll be ported...enchanted arms hasnt sold at all in japan(reason for porting) so, unless japan picks up, im betting a lot of these JRPG exclusives will jump the boat...only speculation at this point, but enchanted arms jumping so soon after release is a bad omen to me...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2006)

Most japanese RPG will jump, which is good cause they kick ass


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> i guarantee if it sells poorly, it'll be ported...enchanted arms hasnt sold at all in japan(reason for porting) so, unless japan picks up, im betting a lot of these JRPG exclusives will jump the boat...only speculation at this point, but enchanted arms jumping so soon after release is a bad omen to me...


Save the fact that these are Microsoft games, then I would totally agree with you.

Thanks Shroomsday. I don't think I really need to worry about (because I don't argue to much), but where is the line drawn between heatedly discussing, and flamboyantly arguing? (I guess DS could answer that too )


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

what do you mean Nicrosoft games, MS owns Mistwalker now? when did that happen...


----------



## 12456 (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> what do you mean Nicrosoft games, MS owns Mistwalker now? when did that happen...



Microsoft is publishing and funding Mistwalker's three (at least I think they do this with all of them) Xbox 360 projects.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah, i think lost odyssey and blue dragon won't jump ship, but the 360 still needs more RPG love.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 14, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Save the fact that these are Microsoft games, then I would totally agree with you.
> 
> Thanks Shroomsday. I don't think I really need to worry about (because I don't argue to much), but where is the line drawn between heatedly discussing, and flamboyantly arguing? (I guess DS could answer that too )



There's varying degrees but basically saying insulting another poster or company in a non constructive and reasonable way won't be allowed. It's often very clear when a conversation is very civil until one user enters as turns things sour. And those reacting to it in kind will be noted too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> i guarantee if it sells poorly, it'll be ported...enchanted arms hasnt sold at all in japan(reason for porting) so, unless japan picks up, im betting a lot of these JRPG exclusives will jump the boat...only speculation at this point, but enchanted arms jumping so soon after release is a bad omen to me...


Does it matter if they jump?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 14, 2006)

shrooms', are you head of this department now?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 14, 2006)

didnt know they were funding it, just publishing it though doenst mean it couldnt jump ships...games jump publishers a lot...

It does matter if they jump, MS would be losing almost all of thier RPGs...you know, the thing they were lacking most in last generation ,and shouldnt do it again this generation...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 14, 2006)

it seems that japan isn't the market that it used to be anyway, although with the emergence of south korea and china as economic forces they will undoubtably have an effect on how this generation plays out. I think MMORPGs are going to be of the utmost importance.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 14, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> shrooms', are you head of this department now?


It's something that a lot of us have agreed upon.  Apparently it takes a bit more than consistent warnings to get a message out.


----------



## 12456 (Sep 14, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> didnt know they were funding it, just publishing it though doenst mean it couldnt jump ships...games jump publishers a lot...



Well, Sakaguchi has already stated that he wants the Xbox 360 to sell well. Therefore it seems pretty likely to me - with the rest of the whole premise in mind - that the planned Xbox 360  projects his company has in development won't go multi-platform. Besides, I'd rather get the cheaper Xbox 360 for the games as opposed to any PS3 version.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 14, 2006)

^Good point.


			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> There's varying degrees but basically saying insulting another poster or company in a non constructive and reasonable way won't be allowed. It's often very clear when a conversation is very civil until one user enters as turns things sour. And those reacting to it in kind will be noted too.


Thanks for clarifying, I figured that you all wouldn't turn it into a facist police state, but I just wanted to make sure  It is probably the best thing you all could have done DS, the problem was kind of getting out of hand.

Blade, I think this is one instance that the only way they coyuld just is if Microsoft lets them, and seeing as Blue Dragon has been in the top 10 most wanted in japan for about a year, I couldn't see them doing this. If some rpgs go multiplatform it still hurts alot less than if they were never on the 360 to begin with (in regard to [EM]).


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 14, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> shrooms', are you head of this department now?



Nah DS runs things here. However all the Super Mods/Admins will help out in different areas of the Forum.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 15, 2006)

[mahou]​_Hellsing​_Ultimate​_-​_02​_[DVD][3FF11EC9].avi

Mobile Suit Gundam: Operation Troy...

It's totally yummy.  I played a beta version of it at Anime Expo and these screens totally make the one I played look like crap.  I can't wait for this game.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 15, 2006)

I love the scale in that game, it makes it feel epic =D

Here is some more proof that japanese developers are warming up to the 360
it is another Mistwalker game, and the image scaned from a small magazine picture, but you can still see how great it looks!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

grrr GIVE ME BLUE DRAGON! seriously it better be at TGS! was my Main push to buying a 360 

also 30,000 kills in dead rising


----------



## Tonza (Sep 15, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> didnt know they were funding it, just publishing it though doenst mean it couldnt jump ships...games jump publishers a lot...
> 
> It does matter if they jump, MS would be losing almost all of thier RPGs...you know, the thing they were lacking most in last generation ,and shouldnt do it again this generation...




The chances of seeing LO, BD, Infinite Undiscovery on PS3 are as big as seeing Lair on Xbox360. (so don't count on it)
They would need MS's permission to do it. (or MS to sell their rights)


----------



## MS81 (Sep 15, 2006)

I can't wait til tommorrow to down load demos. I wonder if they will have Lost odyessy demo out. Or gundam.

also this just in.[mahou]​_Hellsing​_Ultimate​_-​_02​_[DVD][3FF11EC9].avi

I'ts kingdom under fire for 360 the same co. that made N3 this shit looks ill.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 15, 2006)

oh, well i didnt know MS was fotting the bill for these games, Lost Odyssey definitely looks killer, which brings up my dillemma...after i sell my first PS3 on ebay, and if i get a good profit...should i either get an awesomely cool(from what ive seen) PS3 again plus the profit i made, or a 360...damn its a hard decision...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 15, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> oh, well i didnt know MS was fotting the bill for these games, Lost Odyssey definitely looks killer, which brings up my dillemma...after i sell my first PS3 on ebay, and if i get a good profit...should i either get an awesomely cool(from what ive seen) PS3 again plus the profit i made, or a 360...damn its a hard decision...


well which one you wanted the most? If it's 360 then yeah sell PS3 for profit then get a core 360 you can find a hard drive for 75-80 online,then til you have enough gwap to cop another PS3 trust me you think you will be missing something your wrong.when I didn't get a 360 all my friends had one so you will be like me your friends will have a PS3 so it's not the end of the world if you don't get it the 1st day it comes out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 15, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> oh, well i didnt know MS was fotting the bill for these games, Lost Odyssey definitely looks killer, which brings up my dillemma...after i sell my first PS3 on ebay, and if i get a good profit...should i either get an awesomely cool(from what ive seen) PS3 again plus the profit i made, or a 360...damn its a hard decision...


get a x360 and wait for the PS3 since the awesome games won't be out yet anyway while by then xbox will have loads of top titles


----------



## slimscane (Sep 15, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> oh, well i didnt know MS was fotting the bill for these games, Lost Odyssey definitely looks killer, which brings up my dillemma...after i sell my first PS3 on ebay, and if i get a good profit...should i either get an awesomely cool(from what ive seen) PS3 again plus the profit i made, or a 360...damn its a hard decision...


That is a delima, but the only launch title that looks good is... the only confirmed launch title, haha. But while resistance does look great, you also have Gears and a bunch of other really great 360 games that you can already play. Since they will only have around 400,000 PS3's, you should be able to make a really good profit, so that you could buy a 360, a game or two, and it wouldn't take too long ot get a PS3 again, and you would prbably get a better PS3 than what Sony put out at launch (not to say it will happen, but you know the deal with launch PS2s).


----------



## Shogun (Sep 15, 2006)

i see your 30,00 kills and raise you 30,000! i got 60,000 in less than 48 hours of in game time.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 15, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> That is a delima, but the only launch title that looks good is... the only confirmed launch title, haha. But while resistance does look great, you also have Gears and a bunch of other really great 360 games that you can already play. Since they will only have around 400,000 PS3's, you should be able to make a really good profit, so that you could buy a 360, a game or two, and it wouldn't take too long ot get a PS3 again, and you would prbably get a better PS3 than what Sony put out at launch (not to say it will happen, but you know the deal with launch PS2s).




true, but Resistance looks damn good...maybe even a 9.something on the scale as of right now...but Gears does look good, nad i do want Mass Effect...yeah, ill be getting the 360, but its gonna be so hard getting rid of the PS3...it is the one i want mroe, i just dont want to pay 600 fo rit....ARGH!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Wtf is lost odyssey? It's a RPG or somthing? And ddemo is coming soon?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

Dead Rising update

32,155 with 33 hours left ( i been slacking  ) when i get the mega buster cannon etc i will try to take some good pics / vids


----------



## slimscane (Sep 15, 2006)

Lost Odyssey is the RPG that Mistwalker is going to release after Blue Dragon. And there might be one coming soon (TGS) if I understand correctly. 

Please do Ssj3! I still need to get that game


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Wtf is lost odyssey? It's a RPG or somthing? And ddemo is coming soon?


I wish I could tell you what Lost Odyssey is, but all we really know is that it's an RPG with a very epic team creating it.



From what we know of the story it sounds pretty interesting at least.  A demo will be at TGS and soon after Famitsu is supposed to release a demo with one of their issues.  I don't know if/when the U.S. may be getting a demo.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 15, 2006)

Crazy, Lost Odyessy is like Enchanted Arms but looks a lot better also real-time strat not turn base either.

did anyone see KUF: Circle of Doom?Link removed


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Kingdom Under Fire looks hot. As for Lost Odyessy how we know it looks better with no Pictures.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Damn shit looks so fucking hot. Damn i love my 360


----------



## MS81 (Sep 15, 2006)

save that gwap Crazy.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2006)

Gwap!? What's that!?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

Who is Developing Lost Oddessy btw?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 15, 2006)

Mistwalker Studios...

I'll throw this in for the hell of it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Announced games*

Release dates are Sakaguchi's informal estimates, taken from interviews.

*Nintendo DS*

    * ASH: Archaic Sealed Heat (?): Tactical RPG

*Xbox 360*

    * Blue Dragon (late 2006): RPG developed by Artoon
    * Lost Odyssey (2007): RPG developed by Feel Plus
    * Cry On (2nd half of 2007): Action RPG developed by cavia


----------



## slimscane (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, the same peple who are doing Blue Dragon =D


----------



## MS81 (Sep 15, 2006)

money perhaps.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 15, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Yeah, the same peple who are doing Blue Dragon =D



are you sure? i did not here that the orginal chrono Trigger team ( who is doing blue dragon ) is doing lost Ody as well. intresting.


anyways the vids for the dead rising will be takin from my phone . Its good  quality but its better than nothing i guess.

though i have to use my friends SD card reader to get the videos off of it hence i was to lazy to buy one for my pc.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, it's by the same company that makes BD, i.e. Mistwalker, is what he was referring to.  I want my Gundam game now though 

BTW, slim, I updated my gamer tag stuff on the 2nd post.  The benefits of being a mod. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

So Blue Dragon is being made by the same people as Oddy? Must admit those two look to be great


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

and those people are the orginal chrono trigger team


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

^And that of course. So these two will be the big RPG's i guess, awsome


----------



## 12456 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> and those people are the orginal chrono trigger team



No, there are some people that worked on Chrono Trigger at Mistwalker, but the staff is not entirely entirely composed of them. What makes people think that Blue Dragon is Chrono Triggers spiritual successor is obviously because of the hype the fact that Sakaguchi and Toriyama are on it generated. I'm going to say this one last time as well; Yasunori Mitsuda did most of the music for Chrono Trigger, not Nobuo Uematsu.

And you all need to realize that it's Feel Plus (Lost Odyssey), Artoon (Blue Dragon) and Cavia (Cry On) that's actually doing the implementing development (all technical endeavours that is). Naturally, these studios are most likely being closely monitored by Sakaguchi and his staff, so it's nothing to worry about really.

Mistwalker supplies the game basis and overall structural layout, concepts for all things as well as other integral components like music and story etc.


*Spoiler*: _Famitsu Lost Odyssey interview translation of questionable quality (haven't seen this posted here...)_ 



Famitsu Lost Odyssey Interview

Hamamura(Famitsu Guy): It's been a long time, I heard you finally show us Lost Odyssey Demo, Right? Is it gone Gold?
Sakaguchi(Mistwalker): Yeah it's finalized at last. Let's start playing here.

- Sakaguchi start Lost Odyssey Demo. I can see its beautiful but really magnificent opening movie,
and it changed first ingame battle seamlessly.with Xbox360's power these gorgeous gameplay took our breath away.
His total playing time of this demo was almost 40min. He said it took you roughly 60min playing if first time.
We put some beautiful screens and some captions around pages. -

Hamamura : Wow..Now I can say the demo is finalized as you told.

Sakaguchi : Yup the demo is done.

Hamamura : I can be frankly to talk you this, but these goodness really approve the power of Next-Gen.

Sakaguchi : I've been to make these kind of things since early days of making plots.
For example, We couldn't put these crowds of soldiers in early developments.
But we made hard works and make its speed faster,then we can fill huge amounts of mobs in full of screen.

Hamamura : The first scene of opening reminds me LoTR movie. Massive amounts of mobs and soldiers were fighting like that.

Sakaguchi : Exactly,That's what I have been hoping to run real-time.

Hamamura : Yes, Actually I could understand if it was only a "Movie" though,
It didn't end as usual,but start gameplay seamlessly! I really thanks to Next-Gen to make these things possible.

Sakaguchi : It works and gets along somehow. But I think we can put more efforts in visuals for release day.
I can say it's only 80% done in visual aspects.

Hamamura : I also remembered that when you were SE employee, You showed us some of FF7 in development.
You still remember that??

Sakaguchi : Hey Hamamura. you changed your intonations in a Kansai accent. what's wrong with you (Laugh)

Hamamura : (Laugh) I'm sorry, yeah I know I'm really excited at this Demo.
Well,It was SNES era and we were very pleased it's visual quality. But we were really shocked at seeing FF7's pre-rendered CGIs
Cuz it showed us that we can play games in such a quality.

Sakaguchi : I can agree that.In LO we use almost same character model, texture's resolutions and artworks are almost same as well.
(I know they are different and) we can put lots of times in making "Movie" carefully, camera-works etc. but we can make "real-times" looks almost same as "Movies", I think it's similar to Films.
We can check these 30 frames running and render them beautifully in real-time.

Hamamura : But, If you really want to make it Film-like, Only You should do was using real films.
But I can say there are lot of "feelings" from original artworks. It's really nice.

Sakaguchi : Kindly, Mr.Inoue did special efforts in these artworks, I want audiences also could "feel" his touch.
Actually, All of completed 3D model were checked by him. We send him 3D model datas which is rendered in several point of views.
He could correct some of them like "make this eyebrow little longer" then send us back. We had tons of these correction about details.
So, I believe Mr.Inoue is very satisfied as well.

Hamamura : Good thing that he's also satisfied.

Sakaguchi : And you can see that LO has low-color tones such as smokes, muddy water, dust etc.
I think you could feel that you were running in shallow muddy waters and jumping around.
Which is from Mr.Inoue's "Vagabond" manga, I wanted to make such atmospheres.
/* Vagabond : Inoue's VERY famous manga. one of his masterpieces.*/

Hamamura : I can admit it. I believe Next-Gen power really helps that, bringing originals to game as it is.

Sakaguchi : I believe Mr.Inoue's influence was really huge. Since hardware is Soo powerful,
we could make more eye-candy in monsters and visual effects. but we afraid them spoil Inoue's atmosphere.
Having been in Inoue's world, We could easily make a decision about LO's art directions.

Hamamura : Looks like its battle system is almost done as well.

Sakaguchi : No, this is pretty basic one. In this Demo version, we didn't implement two of key features,
character's "growing"(he didn't say LvLing) and "control-able".

Hamamura : Interesting. How it works?

Sakaguchi : Pardon?(Laugh)

Hamamura : c'mon

Sakaguchi : I can reveal only about "growing" though. Well there are some other guys who can't die like Kaim but will join your party.
In opposit there are "normal" people who can join your party as well. When "normal" members are dying "abnormal" members have choice to merge their "ability" or not.

Hamamura : Ah, You told little about that at last interview we had.

Sakaguchi : Yeah.Who is able to "die" or not is depends on LO's game system, and it links to story.
I bet you will be WTF and hesitate to absorb some of their power.
It will knock your morals and make you dazzling. I wanna make LO's system like that.

Hamamura : It really sounds fun!

Sakaguchi : Yes, but I think LO will be really "unique" game,
main theme is "A man who can't die" and Kaim will be waking up even he is defeated.
I that terms there is no "game over" in this game. cuz you can't die.

Hamamura : It means never invincible but you "can't" die. In Demo, one soldier wondered and asked Kaim "why the hell you still alive?",
I got strong feeling at that scene.

Sakaguchi : That is main theme and make story driven. LO is so unique but It's gonna be new experience as well.

Hamamura : I noticed some fun factors, like you can kick a can and its movement is physically simulated.(Laugh)

Sakaguchi : Kicking is only you can do though.I think it's not proper way to use physics. much wastes of power.(Laugh)
I will implement physics into game systems as some secret or gimmicks or such.
But In Demo version, All you can do is Kicking a Can.

Hamamura : I also noticed that you can tear off posters. Kaim found it and gave a glance.

Sakaguchi : This kinds of fun is set as basic concept. LO has HUGE environments with LONG story.
So I wanted to put these "fun" much around to react your actions. But there are not enough in Demo.

Hamamura : I could find some amount of that though.

Sakaguchi : We will add them in final stage of development. wanna put these useless fun factors, also wanna make NPC's extra stories as well.

Hamamura : When demo ended, there are short message appeared. What is this?

Sakaguchi : Mr.Shigematsu's work. yeah I know it's really short. The message tells you how the Demo ends.
it's not so loud but very meaningful. I like his choice of this word.

Hamamura : Yea. I was really moved.

Sakaguchi : You can check it out by playing Demo. You can see different massage in retail version.
It will be bit longer to tell about Story and its back-end.

Hamamura : I will. Speaking about Mr.Shigematsu, How much did he write up stories?

Sakaguchi : He is still working(Laugh) He has been busy on this since first day. He asked me "When is this finished???"(laugh)
I bet he already wrote up same amount of a novel. We implement it as Kaim's thousand year's dreams
and sometimes they appear as main scenario. there are tons of sad story.
Even most of them are shorter than normal "short story" it still makes me cry sometimes.

Hamamura : Everytime I can shed tears at his novels.

--

Hamamura : Let's go back to talk about Demo itself. How you willing to bring this Demo to customers?

Sakaguchi : You can play at TGS for sure. And we put Demo disc on Famitsu early November.
I think users can't play full of demo at TGS, So I hope them to check Famitsu and play everything.

Hamamura : I can't wait it as well. So when are you thinking final version will be released?

Sakaguchi : The release date should be 2007. I cant figure it though but we are trying to make it fast.
Since Demo is up. most of basic systems are already done.
So I need to work on map editing and some of event directions right now.

Hamamura : You're putting so much things to the last as you were.
Like last 20% of development takes same period of times of past 80%.

Sakaguchi : My staffs are already crying. They calls my corrections "Devil's Report" (Laugh)

Hamamura : (Laugh)Pls Do it more to make it better. Well Can I ask you about your other projects?

Sakaguchi : I'm pretty sure we can release Blue Dragon in this year. You can check it in TGS as well.
I can accept another interview about this.
If there are no problems in developing, I can say NDS game ASH will be out in 1st half of 2007.
Then Lost Odyssey and CryOn There are some of secret projects going on, but I can't tell atm.
Maybe We can talk about them near future.

Hamamura : Seems you are really gearing up so hard these days. Every your projects sounds fun!I'm really looking forward them. Thanks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

Dead Rising update.

Killed 55,750 zombies , Genocide Achivement Unlocked now i have to wait till the blasted timer runs out and then i get the mega buster cannon 

sakaguchi and toriyama is all you need! and ya i know about mitsuda as well you also froget that nobuo was basically his best friend and worked together as well. so im sure he can produce a good sound track.


----------



## 12456 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> sakaguchi and toriyama is all you need! and ya i know about mitsuda as well



It is indeed awesome that they got both Toriyama _and_ Takehiko for these projects. The two distinct styles these games have should surely appeal to as wide a JRPG fanbase as possible.



			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> you also froget that nobuo was basically his best friend and worked together as well.



Heh, I didn't forget about that at all, hence why I said "most"  I didn't mention it explicitly since it didn't really have any relevance to the point I was trying to make.



			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> so im sure he can produce a good sound track.



I have already heard excerpts of the music from both Blue Dragon and Lost Odyssey and it sounds absolutely amazing. I don't have and never had  any doubt whatsoever in Uematsu's ability to create great music (even though I think some people putting him on a pedestal above all other game music composers is a bit much).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2006)

well i will always adore mitsuda alot more than uematsu thats for sure.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 16, 2006)

That translation for the interview was horrible , for some reason I don't see Sakaguchi saying "WTF", but it was still very informative, and I am looking forward to lost odyssey maybe even more than blue dragon 

DS, using your mod powers to cheat again? XD Well at least this time it saved me some work  (thanks, my name looked so lonely by itself)


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 16, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> That translation for the interview was horrible , for some reason I don't see Sakaguchi saying "WTF", but it was still very informative, and I am looking forward to lost odyssey maybe even more than blue dragon
> 
> DS, using your mod powers to cheat again? XD Well at least this time it saved me some work  (thanks, my name looked so lonely by itself)


LOL, well I was able to almost match my GW score last night, but I hit the death run at 1,500,000. 

You're lucky.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Dead Rising update.
> 
> Killed 55,750 zombies , Genocide Achivement Unlocked now i have to wait till the blasted timer runs out and then i get the mega buster cannon
> 
> sakaguchi and toriyama is all you need! and ya i know about mitsuda as well you also froget that nobuo was basically his best friend and worked together as well. so im sure he can produce a good sound track.


my friend already got the buster cannon he did it last week. he really didn't have no life I told him.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 16, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL, well I was able to almost match my GW score last night, but I hit the death run at 1,500,000.
> 
> You're lucky.


In some respects, but I still lost my 896,420 high score, why did it have to mess up  But I am still closing the gap, so keep that in mind


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 16, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> In some respects, but I still lost my 896,420 high score, why did it have to mess up  But I am still closing the gap, so keep that in mind


You slowly creep while I make milestones. XD  Next thing you know by tonight, I'll have 3,000,000 like how I jumped from 500,000 something to 1,600,000 in one night. >=D

Remember... devil mod hacks.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

PlayStation 3: 18 games 
Wii: 5 games 
Xbox 360: 20 games 
Nintendo DS: 52 games 
PlayStation Portable: 33 games 
Game Boy Advance: 2 games 
Wireless Phone: 125 games 
PC: 127 games 
PlayStation 2: 100 games 
Xbox: 1 game 
GameCube: 1 game 
PS one: 1 game 
Other Platforms: 127 games 

Here are the games that will be at TGS.


----------



## Tonza (Sep 16, 2006)

More Lost Odyssey. Here a CG-trailer they showed this February at a conference in Japan. It's old but if you haven't seen it you should check it out.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2vcai7T70U*


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Tonza, game looks fucking sick.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 16, 2006)

I'd eat it.  Some amusing limericks there too.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 16, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> You slowly creep while I make milestones. XD  Next thing you know by tonight, I'll have 3,000,000 like how I jumped from 500,000 something to 1,600,000 in one night. >=D
> 
> Remember... devil mod hacks.


Maybe you should check the convo thread, 1,240,000 

20 360 games? Looks like MS is still trying, that is always good to hear =D


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Maybe you should check the convo thread, 1,240,000
> 
> 20 360 games? Looks like MS is still trying, that is always good to hear =D


Harry Potter Spells and Charms Dictionary

Oh what's this? :amazed


----------



## slimscane (Sep 17, 2006)

*weeps* You are a good rival XD Give it time though, eventually, _eventually_ you will be the one playing catch up! (I wonder when we will get to 3 million? XP)


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2006)

I'll get it today XD


----------



## slimscane (Sep 17, 2006)

No you won't!  I just got to 1 million, I have to try extra hard to make up for not being asian and not being able to do mod h4x! You don't understand what it's like! :amazed


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2006)

LOL, my thumb is tired so lucky you. XD

Anyway, is anyone planning on getting Phantasy Star Universe for the 360?  I'm really looking forward to this game, and granted it can't link to the PC and PS2, I just wanna give my 360 some RPG love.  And I'm sure the servers will be a lot more stable than the PC and PS2 ones as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2006)

ah that sucks. really i would expect the 360 verison to hook up with the others. Well this has made me get it for my PC then thats for sure.

as for the stability they all use the same servers ( sega from what they are saying on there message boards) its just the 360 has all broadband users and the PC users have mixed broad band, dial up etc.

But seeing how PSO is working on GC / PC right now im pretty confident it will be ok.


seesh i wish microsoft forced sega to make it possible to play PC players =/


*EDIT
*
on a good note i will be getting Enchanted Arms and Geometry Wars this week


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2006)

Actually, if things follow suit with the last PSO, the XBox version was the most consistent and stable out of all of them (least hackable, less hangups, etc).  As for amount of people on the servers, I don't mind a smaller group versus the PC/PS2 group.  I'm sure enough people will pick this game up due to the lack of RPGs on the 360 and we'll all have a grand time with it.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 17, 2006)

donkey show didn't think much of my suggestion for a gamertag thread. 

Goku, once you get geometry wars and some practise post your score, i think mine will take some beating, although i forgot it.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 17, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> donkey show didn't think much of my suggestion for a gamertag thread.
> 
> Goku, once you get geometry wars and some practise post your score, i think mine will take some beating, although i forgot it.



It would be a good idea for a gmertag thread.

On later news is there a assumption of when Halo 360 is coming out?


----------



## slimscane (Sep 17, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL, my thumb is tired so lucky you. XD


XP, my left hand gets tired (well, my first four fingers really) when I play GW, because when I toggle the stick, I basically do it by shaking my entire right hand so I have to hold onto the controller alot harder with my left XD

Shogun, just post all your GT info and I will add it to he second post (you can join the likes of me, and DS, and... well, me and DS).

Halo 3 is supposed to be 2007 or something like that. Probably late 2007.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 17, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Halo 3 is supposed to be 2007 or something like that. Probably late 2007.



Ah that sounds good.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2006)

Halo 3 better work on ONLINE...fuck the story, online is what MADE halo 2.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> donkey show didn't think much of my suggestion for a gamertag thread.
> 
> Goku, once you get geometry wars and some practise post your score, i think mine will take some beating, although i forgot it.


I'm lazy atm. XD

I know someone started it, but I'd rather have it all conglomerated like in the second post of this thread, unless you want to start a new one and I'll sticky it.  That other thread was made of pure mess.

PSU 360 FTW! ^^


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2006)

do any1 think that it's stupid that MS will release the HD-DVD just for movies when later on we will need it for games as well?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 17, 2006)

Not really.  With the way 360 games are coded, their compression still allows them to use DVD9 while still keeping nice HD visuals.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 18, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> do any1 think that it's stupid that MS will release the HD-DVD just for movies when later on we will need it for games as well?


Nope


----------



## slimscane (Sep 18, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> do any1 think that it's stupid that MS will release the HD-DVD just for movies when later on we will need it for games as well?


no, I actually think that it is the opposite of stupid. So far the 360 has been all about choice, and forcing people to buy something that they really don't need for games is, by making games for it, would be stupid.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> no, I actually think that it is the opposite of stupid. So far the 360 has been all about choice, and forcing people to buy something that they really don't need for games is, by making games for it, would be stupid.


See the thing is I really want to get it but I'm hoping like next year they will announce some kind of game for it. also MS has been about choice which is good but I think they should give developers choice also why be constricted to use one medium when they could get a choice to use HD-DVD say like a game that will take up all the space in DVD9 then I think they should use HD-DVD so they won't have that problem. 

I'm all for it really I will probably still get just in case MS decides to put games on it.

also if they don't make games on it then how can they win the DVD format war.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

that's true, if PS3 sells out(and we know it probably will) then Sony would have already caught up to HD-DVD drives released in the market, HD-DVD drives have sold out, but they still only have about 100k in the market...

but what Sony needs,and what will definitely clinch victory for the format wars...is the Porn industry...they need it, bad....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> that's true, if PS3 sells out(and we know it probably will) then Sony would have already caught up to HD-DVD drives released in the market, HD-DVD drives have sold out, but they still only have about 100k in the market...
> 
> but what Sony needs,and what will definitely clinch victory for the format wars...is the Porn industry...they need it, bad....



well not at launch there will only be a toatal of 500k ps3's out there. So far HD DVD sales have been past a million since july.

plus it does not mean anything if no one buys movies for it. just like the UMDS. So far blue ray movies are selling pretty bad compared to HD DVDS.


I hope they do not make games for the HD DVD drive i hope they keep there word like they said " its only used for movies"


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

and like i said, Sony needs the porn industry and it would assured of their dominance...its why UMD went under, porn on UMD is still on in Japan, and the movies are selling like hotcakes over there...on this side, where porn was banned, it went under...

plus Blu-ray has FOx and Disney on their side, so when they start making movies its almost assured that blu-ray will get a boost, especially if they make a Star Wars for it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 18, 2006)

UMD in japan hardly sells at all  note that FF 7 AC as well sold so poorly 


as for starwars i think so many ppl are getting tired of all these starwars things getting released. as a big star wars fan i know i am i mean he is re releaseing those like crazy =/ i cannot wait to see what he does with the new 3 , 20 years down the road. *shrugs*


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 18, 2006)

well, the porn itself has sold like hotcakes...each batch released has sold out...

heh, you may be getting tired(so am i) but he knows die hard fans will buy buy buy...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't think some people are think economical when they say don't make games for it.These will be the same people saying they should've at least try to put a few games on the HD-DVD.Some people are just too young to understand how the future of gaming works,If Sony is putting out blu-ray then they will have to match it sooner or later.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 18, 2006)

If they made games for it then it would hurt, I don't know, just about everyone who didn't want to buy one. That would suck horrendously if I were forced to buy an add on to play games, and they couldn't just release a DVD9 version too, because then it would defete the purpose all together, the 360 has always been about choice, you can pay 300 dollars and play next gen games with HD visuals (only in HD if you buy the composite cables though), it doesn't work with MS' stratagy for this gen, and their stratagy has been great so far, so why change it?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> If they made games for it then it would hurt, I don't know, just about everyone who didn't want to buy one. That would suck horrendously if I were forced to buy an add on to play games, and they couldn't just release a DVD9 version too, because then it would defete the purpose all together, the 360 has always been about choice, you can pay 300 dollars and play next gen games with HD visuals (only in HD if you buy the composite cables though), it doesn't work with MS' stratagy for this gen, and their stratagy has been great so far, so why change it?


okay Slim I see what you are saying what about the people who really want the system to push further I'm not talking mom buying it for lil johnnie I'm talking about people like us.I understand everyone will not have the cash to get it but at the same time why I gotta pertain to someone who only wants to pay the minimum but get the max out of it,When it somebody else who want to see the system move foward. Let me ask everyone a question then will any of you guys purchase the HD-DVD player? Majority you won't 
and that's a problem but I know you will get the 60GB PS3 though because I will also.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 18, 2006)

But that can't make games for it unless it has an overwhelming install base, I could see it maybe if they started making them built in, and most people had those, and then a majority of people with the original ones bought the external. Unless everyone has it, you can't do it. They might could make "special HD-DVD versions" with more content, but then again they could just use more than one DVD9, remember playstation RPGs?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2006)

Not buying the HD-DVD, blu ray for the win.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 18, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> But that can't make games for it unless it has an overwhelming install base, I could see it maybe if they started making them built in, and most people had those, and then a majority of people with the original ones bought the external. Unless everyone has it, you can't do it. They might could make "special HD-DVD versions" with more content, but then again they could just use more than one DVD9, remember playstation RPGs?


Seriously, what's one more DVD to switch out if that's the case?  Anyway, if they decided to go the HD-DVD route, it would go the way of the Sega CD.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 18, 2006)

Two days old, but I'm not sure if anyone posted this yet.

Kingdom Under Fire:  Circle of Doom
Just because people on forums bitch about Naruto doesn't mean that it is not popular in Japan.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2006)

Man that game looks hot, i can't wait.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2006)

this

New Blue Dragon screenies.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 19, 2006)

nice one show, man, this game looks amazing.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Not buying the HD-DVD, blu ray for the win.


But BluRay is losing tons of studio support to HD-DVD, HD-DVD has better picture quality, and is cheaper to make and buy...  

I want Blue Dragon so hard! It is coming out this year, but is that in japan only, or here too?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

Blue Dragon comes out in Japan later this year.

and thx for the screens show i cannot wait for this game was the only reason why i got a 360


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2006)

okay slimcane tell me how can u watch movies but can't play games the HD-DVD still uses the Gpu which allows it to make more pixels on the screen.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2006)

Haha, well, it is technically pheasable, but you know it would just allienate millions of 360 users. I will say this though, if HD-DVD really, _really_, catches on, I wouldn't mind having special HD-DVD versions of games, but I think they would still have to be the exception and not the rule.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2006)

in 01/2008 I don't see what's the problem with releasing games for it around that time.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 19, 2006)

^^This is one thing Nintendo and Sony both need to take notes of...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2006)

See I was right some of you guys on here are hipercrites to say it's not dumb of MS to release the HD-DVD but none of you are buying so what would be the point of making it then?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2006)

This goes into the Rumor section.



> $170 360 HD-DVD drive coming to Japan November 22?





> Source: A recent story posted on popular gaming blog Kotaku.
> 
> What we heard: At E3 in May, Microsoft took the wraps off its external HD-DVD drive for the Xbox 360. Since then, the software behemoth has clarified several questions about the add-on. First up, it has said the drive will be for movie playback only, meaning that, for now, games on the next-gen HD-DVD format will be a far-off possibility.
> 
> ...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> See I was right some of you guys on here are hipercrites to say it's not dumb of MS to release the HD-DVD but none of you are buying so what would be the point of making it then?


To give the people who want HD-DVD the option to. If it really is ~$170 then it would be much more cost effective to get the add-on if you already owned a 360 once you decide that you want HD-DVVD. I am not going to buy one untill I have an HDTV, but being as I am college kid, that is pretty unlikely for a while  Unless I get one at home and visit often, which I do


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2006)

well I think I'm the only one that will be purchasing the HD-DVD.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2006)

I might will when my family gets an HDTV and there is a bunch of movies I want, but unless those conditions are met I won't really have a use of it.  You should review it for us when you get it though! =D


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2006)

Pre-TGS xbox 360 conference notes.

TGS stuff should start to become availalble on the Marketplace soon.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 20, 2006)

Here are the vids for Trusty Bell: these NaruHina arguments are getting worse and worse...
Blue Dragon (no gameplay): these NaruHina arguments are getting worse and worse...
Lost Odyssey: these NaruHina arguments are getting worse and worse...

I'm going crazy thinking about wich console to get. Xbox360 has all the cool Mistwalker RPG's and a lot more. PS3 has cool RGP's too but why isn't Mistwalker supporting PS3 

Trusty Bell looks better then I thought it would. It's almost as if you're watching an anime. The cell shading is near perfect. Gameplay looks like fun.

OMG @ Lost Odyssey. Kain rocks. The game looks awesome. In game graphics are almost identical to the CG  

Too bad they didn't show any gameplay from both Blue Dragon & Lost Odyssey (Maybe they'll release gameplay vids later). I really want to see Blue Dragon & Losty Odyssey's battle system.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 20, 2006)

1080p support for the 360! how interesting.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 20, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking! Its very interesting to see the 360 is boosting up to 1080p support I just wonder how many people this is gonna benefit..

I thought that trusty bell looked insanely fun and the graphics from lost odyssey were insane! All in all I see that the 360 is really stepping things up on the rpg side of things.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

Very awesome, even though MS has such a small install base in japan, they are still trying so hard! And we are the people that benifit. I wish we had a bundle with two games that made it a better deal than Wii . I am really looking forward to TGS, probably moreso than I ever have.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 20, 2006)

In-game footage of Blue Dragon 

Gameplay looks pretty good. I like the camera angles. Music is also very good (sounds a bit old school). Graphics are awesome too, can't wait till this baby comes out.
I really hope that old geezer isn't the final boss 

Is that Ed (full metal alchemist) voice I'm hearing? Looks like she's the VA for the Lead Character.

Full Lost Odyssey footage (including In-game footage) Generic Cialis 2.65$ per pill


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2006)

I just dl the LO demo damn that was CG into real time graphics wow go MS.
I reminds me of the trailer of FFXlll with that girl.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah it is insane how you barely notice the transition from CG into real-time graphics on Lost Odyssey. The game looks so damn good!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

Blue Dragon FTW! though the streaming for that video is horrible on my end anyways it takes to long


----------



## Shogun (Sep 20, 2006)

so is that lost odyssey going to have a demo on live? would have to make a japanese account to check that out.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 20, 2006)

The video streaming for Blue Dragon was crappy for me too it made me give up I didnt have the energy to keep watching it when it was jumping about so much. The start of the game looked hectic but I will reserve full judgement till i see the whole thing.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 20, 2006)

I checked out that half life 2 video on the marketplace, if that is running on a 360 then holy shit, because it looks incredible.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2006)

well is anyone getting the HD-DVD now? I know I will.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 20, 2006)

I wont, don't see the point to be honest oh wow just better quality and more clear, so what i can still see everything fine with normal DVD's =/

Is just cause a good game?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 20, 2006)

first of all: i am certainly going to be getting that HD DVD player.

Secondly: i played the just cause demo and it seemed pretty shite, saint's row is superior.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2006)

I feel you Shogun that's what's popping maybe later they will have special edition games for HD-DVD with more content on it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 20, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> first of all: i am certainly going to be getting that HD DVD player.
> 
> Secondly: i played the just cause demo and it seemed pretty shite, saint's row is superior.


What do saints row and just cause have in common? O_o


And where is this TGS market place? O_o


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 20, 2006)

=/ great i don't have my xboxlive in japanese


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

I think that this weekend they are put stuff up for non japanese people.

I liked the Just Cause demo, the scale is so massive.


----------



## Tonza (Sep 20, 2006)

Lost Odyssey FTW. Blue Dragon looks amazing too.

MS made a freaking nice choice teaming up with Mistwalker.
I was hoping something from Cry On too but 4 amazing jRPG's is more than enough.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

> Guitar Hero to Rock All Consoles
> 
> Because Nintendo and Microsoft fans have as much right to head bang as anyone.





> September 20, 2006 - According to GamesIndustry.biz, Activision's CEO Robert Kotick has saluted those about to rock on all platforms.
> 
> While speaking at the Goldman Sachs Communacopia XV Conference, Kotick said the heroic guitar simulation would be arriving on "every significant new platform."
> 
> ...





also that i will be linking the video to blue dragon soon ( its nothing that special the video that is )

*EDIT
*
here is the video

Shogun


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> also that i will be linking the video to blue dragon soon ( its nothing that special the video that is )
> 
> *EDIT
> *
> ...


darnit, you beat me to that news Ssj3 , but here is it from the 360 site , much better 

I loved the game on PS2, I may have to buy it, money pending.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

Am i the only one that wants another Otogi? whether its for 360 or PS3???


although Ni-Oh is made by the team that did Otogi, so it should be jsut as good...hopefully...

dont know if this has been posted...but these are the highlights of the MS TGS Conference...



> * HD-DVD Drive launching in Japan on on 11/22 at a price 19,800 yen (that's around $170 US, although that's not the official US price).
> * The Xbox 360 to receive software upgrade this fall for 1080p support.
> * Sakaguchi showed off Lost Odyssey and Blue Dragon, played each for about 10 minutes live.
> * Lost Planet trailer, Trusty Bell gameplaye footage shown.



the 1080p support, now is that just like DLing a patch, or are the newest Xbox going to be the only thing that supports 1080p, because that would be a dumbassed move on MSs part....


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

I never bought Otogi, although I alwasy wanted to, I always played the crap out of the demos, but I am just so miserly that I couldn't buy them


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have Otogi 1&2 I love both of them I wish they make an update to play them. also here is Lost Odyessy gameplay trailer.Link removed


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> the 1080p support, now is that just like DLing a patch, or are the newest Xbox going to be the only thing that supports 1080p, because that would be a dumbassed move on MSs part....


It will be like a patch.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

then thats good, otherwie it would be fucking stupid...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

well it did say in the quote in your post "software upgrade" for the 360 =/


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

He misunderstood, that's okay.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

yes, but there are many different kinds of software upgrades, hell it could be a 5 dollar charge to get 1080p which would also be retarded...or they could only pack the software upgrade in the newly released consoles...i mean damn...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 20, 2006)

If it was only for the new consoles then they would of said new consoles not upgrade for the software


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

if its only a software upgrade...why couldnt they have done it to begin with?


----------



## Aman (Sep 20, 2006)

I was thinking MS would do something about that.


----------



## R3trograde (Sep 20, 2006)

Does that mean no Resident Evil 5? T_T Hopefully it'll appear later during the game show.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 20, 2006)

probably there wont be residetne vil 5 on tgs


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

its not Sony's fault that all games arent 1080p supported right now, they are letting developers decide...and its a hardware issue, not software, if the hardware could've supported 1080p, they should have let it at the beginning...now all the games that came out before it wont be able to support 1080p...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

think about it this way, Apple just came out with an update for thier video ipods to let 640x480 video run withough having to down convert them. They did this with an update, it is the same type of thing. Just like Apple, Microsoft appearantly didn't have it ready in time for launch.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

well, they should have at least told people about it being able to handle it...that way some devs could've supported it earlier, or games already in development but coming out after the update could support it...but that's not a software update, that's a Firmware update, and there is a bit of a difference...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

i just got Geometry wars not to long ago slime First time i played got 140k second time i got 161k ! ( donkey show is online atm playind test drive) 

i say by the weekend im hitting 1 million


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

Join our race! We can make it a three way race to the top, if you can keep up with DS and me  (watch you beat me )


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

the little pink boxes get me all the time.. seriously =/ i dislike them greatly! 

my friend made fun of the games "graphics" i was like "wth?" and told him to shove it. The games music is pretty good and this game brings back the old school gaming in me 

if i beat you tranfer 100 xbox credits to my account


----------



## Corruption (Sep 20, 2006)

Blue Dragon is supposed to come out on December 7? That's what it said on ign, on one of the TGS videos.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't enough credits to transfer willy nilly, and what about DS? This is just about gamesmanship, it is for pride. 

On that note, have you hit 3 mill yet DS?

Is BD coming out on 12/7 here too? (here being the USA)


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

ill join you guys whenever i get a 360...planned to get Geometry Wars the first thing...


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 20, 2006)

I didn't know where else to post this so im posting it here.

I have the 360 and play online.
GT: Carth30
Games:G.R.A.W., LOTR BFME2, Halo 2, SWBF2, and Call of Duty 2.
Arcade games: Gauntlet


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

You'll have some catching up to do, of course everyone but DS has some catching up to do   Just wait DS, just wait.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 20, 2006)

wow i just saw 'blue dragon' and now i think im going to get a 360


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 20, 2006)

was hoping someone could answer a question. Is Blue Dragon a RPG? If so, what will it be like? Final Fantasy? The Tales series?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2006)

Blue Dragon is a RPG.. lets just says its has  a few of the main ppl who where behind the greatness of Chrono Trigger  ( art, story etc)

so considering that its ins a whole differant ( and better) league than tales/Ff


@ slime

its for pride and your above me in my friends list so your first  


i seen the number 1 person have a score of 300 million that is freaking nuts.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

I thought it was 193 million  300 million is insane, when I just recently broke 1 million, and that took _work_.

Blue Dragon is supposesdly more like FF than the tales series (I suppose youw ere asking turn based/realy time? It is turn based).


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 20, 2006)

Holy SHIT! Lost Odyssey trailer was just FUCKING AMAZING!!


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ya, I was talking about Turn Based and Real time. That kinda sucks that it is ganna be a Turn Based. i kinda like the Real Time battles. But anyway. Whats everyones GamerTag?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmm... I wasn't really impressed by the Lost Odyssey gameplay that I witnessed at IGN.  Of course I'm not a big JRPG person, but it really didn't seem like anything out of the ordinary.

Carth304 you can check out the first page second post for some gamertags.  Seems to be only two who submitted theirs, but there are definately more than that here.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 20, 2006)

The part that was out of the ordinary was the graphics. I like turn based RPGS, now that FF has gone away from them I am especially glad to see new ones.

Yeah, only DS and me right now, if people would go ahead and just post their info I would go ahead and add them  People could even PM with it if they wanted.


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 20, 2006)

My Gamertag is Carth30
Games include: Enchanted Arms. CoD2, G.R.A.W., and Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth 2.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2006)

I dunno, I like change in RPGs, but those Blue Dragon and Lost Odyssey trailers made me giggle inside, especially with the BD one with all the old school music and general presentation of it all. ^^


----------



## slimscane (Sep 21, 2006)

The graphics are so good too, I hope that the story is good for BD, I don't expect it to be super deep or anything, but none the less, I want it to be engaging!

Thanks Carth, I added you  I think I might advertise the database in my sig, although I hate overpopulated sigs, so I am just toying with the idea.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 21, 2006)

GT: Angry Tediz

I don't usually get on as much as I used to on original Xbox live.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd be glad to add you, what games do you have?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

Lost Odyssey and Blue Dragon look pretty damn good...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 21, 2006)

except for all the fans you mean 

*pokes sig* XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 21, 2006)

how the fuck do get your xbox360to be liek japanese


----------



## MS81 (Sep 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> how the fuck do get your xbox360to be liek japanese


go to msn.com and make an account with hotmail ony in japanese.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 21, 2006)

so i would have two gamertags? O_o


----------



## Shogun (Sep 21, 2006)

man, those 3 RPGs look unbelievable, i can't wait for those bad bois, but yeah, i am in agreement with the majority in thinking that tenchu looks pretty lousy.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 21, 2006)

yes you would all you have to do is when you want to see what's going on in japan use that account but look up an actual address from japan online.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 21, 2006)

yeah, mistwalker is going to be a real big name very soon, those two games look unreal.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 21, 2006)

I have been toying with the idea of setting up a japanese live account, I was always unsure if it was worth it. I dont even really know if its gonna be worth it even now, all I do know is I want to be able to access every fount of TGS info from my 360 that is possible.
I just watched the blue dragon video today and I thought I was going to cry! It looks like just the game I wanted for my 360.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 21, 2006)

I just noticed saints row is fucking gold

(loved smashing cops brains in with their own police cars doors)

too bad that you can play the songs that you on on your HD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

it does look good, alhough Lost Odyssey looks pretty great too...altohugh im still waiting for some White Knight Story info on PS3...made by Level 5, should be amazing...I also want to see that damn MGS4 trailer...when does the official TGS start so Sony games get the spotlight?


----------



## R3trograde (Sep 21, 2006)

Lost Odyssey > Killzone PS3 trailer. Imagine what would've happened if the Lost Odyssey trailer was at E3 05.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

it wasnt that good...cant wait to actually see Killzone 2 gameplay though...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

^^this was already posted...This thread 

yup, just wanting to tell you, but i see you deleted your post...

so, any new Lost Planet come down the pipe yet? or Mass Effect(altohugh i doubt that'll be there) also, has anyone else seen the footage of Bioshock? sorry to say this, but

Fuck Lost Odyssey and Blue Dragon...although ill prolly get it on PS3(if its still going on it)...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

Bio shock is good but its not a RPG and blue dragon has a amazing team working on the game well they have members from the orginal Chrono Trigger staff so thats all good to me and many RPG ppl hence CT is one of the best RPGS of all time..

i high the SUPER high quality verison of the full bioshock demo ( 600 meg) ya graphically it is stunning but the First person shooter aspect does not impress me to much . well except for the little powers in the game that i seen in the 14 min demo.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 21, 2006)

There should be some new Lost Planet stuff available later on in the week, as for Mass Effect I doubt it will feature very heavily at TGS though im very interested in seeing it!!

I have seen the bioshock footage and it looks astounding, delightful I would even go so far as to say sumptuous! However, I think that the mistwalker titles and trusty bell are a more vital 360 catalogue expansion than bioshock. Purely because of the whole total lack of JRPG's thing.

edit:
I agree with the dude who posted above me the fact that Bioshock is not an rpg is a slight turn of and also im not too keen on the shooter elements.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

it plays jsut like System Shock 2, which was freaking great....


----------



## pajamas (Sep 21, 2006)

Bioshock looks so awesome! I wish you weren't resource starved but overall it seems to only add to the strategy needed. But I think it looks amazing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 21, 2006)

im not interested in blue dragon =/

i dont like the style


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, it's not for everyone, that's for sure.  But I'm looking forward to that game since it really seems old school from the demo and I'm a sucker for anything Toriyama. XD

I'm also waiting for Project Sylpheed as well considering I'm a big shooter nut as well.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

DS, im guessing you've played DQ8 then? because thats to me the exact same style Blue Dragon was, and DQ8 fucking rocks...also the new Lost Planet movie is freaking awesome, i love the Huge Ass Moth looking thing...


----------



## Aman (Sep 21, 2006)

Screenshots from the 360 version of Assasin's Creed.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 21, 2006)

The people turning transparent as they get farther away is interesting, some sort of threat meter perhaps? The closer and more dangerous they are the more opaque?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 21, 2006)

cant wait for the PS3 screens of it...and damnit, i want to see Fatal INertia in-game(yeah i should be saying this in the sony thread)

but ummm assassins creed does look good...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 21, 2006)

Assassins Creed looks pretty good, hopefully it will be sort of a medieval hitman/tenchu breed or even better, an entirely different and new sneaker game


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 21, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Well, it's not for everyone, that's for sure.  But I'm looking forward to that game since it really seems old school from the demo and I'm a sucker for anything Toriyama. XD
> 
> I'm also waiting for Project Sylpheed as well considering I'm a big shooter nut as well.



Famitsu points for Project Sylpheed (Square Enix): 6, 8, 7, 8 - (29/40). Not that it says a lot about the game. But famitsu giving Sylpheed a 29/40 even though it's from SE means the game must be bad. I wonder how Sylpheed plays like. I've seen a lot of videos of Sylpheed but they never show a lot of in-game stuff. Yes SE we already know you guys are good at making cg movies 

Assasins Creed FTW


----------



## Shogun (Sep 21, 2006)

man, i went to gametrailers.com and checked out the DOAX volleyball trailer in HD and i must say: what the fuck is that shit?! check it out for yourselves via that site.


----------



## R3trograde (Sep 21, 2006)

Lost Odyssey is the ballerest shit I've seen at TGS so far. I don't care what you say, ground textures and character models are Killzone-quality at least, and it cut from CG (real-time?) to gameplay with virtually no difference. 

With that said, the only thing better that could happen at the show (that's feasible, mind you) is Resident Evil 5. The 360 NEEDS this game, because I sure as hell am not going to buy a PS3 to play it.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Screenshots from the 360 version of Assasin's Creed.


Technically those are screenshots with a UI photoshopped onto them.  Not pure in game screen shots.  They were at least shopped on by ubisoft so we can expect something like that.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 21, 2006)

R3trograde said:
			
		

> With that said, the only thing better that could happen at the show (that's feasible, mind you) is Resident Evil 5. The 360 NEEDS this game, because I sure as hell am not going to buy a PS3 to play it.


It has already been announced for 360 and PS3, but Capcom isn't showing it at TGS (from what they have said).

Bioshock is going to be amazing, and I won't put up with people trashtalking it in my thread  All joking aside, System Shock 2 was a masterpiece, so the hopes are very high for Bioshock, and it looks as though it will deliver. (although it _is_ an RPG, and much more innovative than BlueDragon at that, that isn't really anything against Blue Dragon, but I thought it should be said).

Assasin's Creed, Blue Dragon, Lost Odyssey, Lost Planet, Mass Effect, Bioshock, Gears of War, Trusty Bell, man, I'm glad I own a 360 =D


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

> *Microsoft Compensates Xbox 360 Owners
> "Higher than usual repair rate" prompts an official free-of-charge repair.*
> by Douglass C. Perry
> 
> ...





also 75% done uploading the Lost Oddeyes 10 min high quality video ( its 230 some meg) i normally do not post ign insider stuff but i been in a good moode this week So when its done i will upload it 


and honestly i think blue dragon will be the best RPG on the Xbox360 . of course there is bias to that since they got a great staff on it  and well comparing it to bioshock is kinda "eh" i mean bio shock is a FPS and honestly i do not think its going to revoultionise or be as innovativee as what we seen so far.  For them to do that they need to top valve, of course im getting it , going to be a great FPS.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 21, 2006)

God dangit Ssj3  I just came here to post that news!

Ssj3, have you played System Shock 2?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

I watched my friend play it for a good 5 hours or so. I was impressed but not to the lvl which Zelda OOT or Mario 64 lvls of impression that gave me back in the day.


O and right when you posted my high quality video finished! so enjoy! 

TGS 2006: 10-Minute Demo (Off-Screen) ( IGN Insider Quality )




hehe slime im a posting nut today   i have the most posts in all three console threads


----------



## slimscane (Sep 21, 2006)

You ahve more posts than me in this thread?  I have to put a stop to that!

Is that because you watched your friend play System Shock 2 and you played the other two games?  You should play SS2, it is still worth playing despite being old, it is the spiritual predecesor to the Deus Ex series.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

Na its not a matter about playing really . i mean the jump in gameplay that i seen from those 3 games was quite noticeable in Mario 64 and Zelda OoT compared to Ss2 ( not saying its a bad game its pretty good )

 I will purchase Ss2 some time down the road but right now im to focused on 360 titles coming up and Wii and PC and DS. Between these systems expecially DS i lack money for the great games coming ( or allready out )


----------



## slimscane (Sep 21, 2006)

You can just PM if you really want to play it, it is abandonware so it would be pretty hard to buy it. SS2 presented a huge leap in game mechanics for FPSs that is still unrivaled (closest attempt was Deus Ex 1).

About the money thing, seriously, I am so far behind on games, for DS and 360, I am really lucky that my brother is buying the Wii, _really_ lucky. (Oh, and did you see that forum magic? It was crazy!) =D

It happened again! That is crazy! It's singling me out 

How do you know that you have more posts than me in this thread?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

Right by the topic there are the amount of replies to the thread simply click on it and it will show you the top posters in the thread.


Eh i still think Half life 1/2 gameplay mechanics have not been rivialed yet in the gameplay / story sense hehe.


forum magic? refresh my memory 


thx for the offer about the PMing it to me i might take you up on that but for now its geometry wars time  well when my roomate gets off halo 2


----------



## slimscane (Sep 21, 2006)

Alot of people would probably disagree with me (but then again, alot of people haven't played SS2!), but I like SS2 a little better than HL, it has RPG goodness, and is scarier with just as good a story.  Well, whenever you feel like it, just drop me a PM!

Forum magic is my post, that is replying to your post, magically appearing above insteed of below.

So Blue Dragon is your most anticipated I take it? Do you know if it is coming out here on the 7th of december, or just japan?

edit: Wow, that post count thing is fun! My stats are pretty good for the Console threads


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

just japan i belive the american launch will be spring of 07


----------



## slimscane (Sep 21, 2006)

That isn't too bad I suppose, I mean, I am going to need a good amount of time to play Gears 

(it messed up my post FOUR TIMES O_O, that is absolutly insane!) DS, why does my own thread hate me? 

edit: Thank God it didn't do it again, maybe just the quick post is messed up...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

lol the forums where doing that to me earlier today quite a bit.

honestly im going to trade in a 360 game and get Enchanted arms so i will play that till Blue Dragon comes out for my RPG lovin.

as for FPS's. Well i was getting pumped for half life 2 episode 2 this christmas but thats a no. So gears of war will do that and of course Red Steel for Wii.

But to be honest i been hooked on old school games as of late. Xbox live arcade is hella fun and i really cannot wait for the Wiis virtual console service.


though you know what ? i cannot wait for Assisans Creed that was the other game that was making me purchase a 360 in a 3rd party standpoint that is.


07 is surely looking to be a fantastic year for Nintendo in the Wii front / handheld front and 360 .. 

though right now i am going to play some Geometry WARS! WOOT! ( i should be on live as well and i have a mic! )


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2006)

> *Xbox Live Vision Review
> Seeing may be believing, but CutieCowgirl69 turned out to be a dude! Nooooooo!
> by Gerry Block*
> 
> ...





I know im getting it also pictures of the IGN staff using it and showing off its features are in the link as well.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

Deus Ex is fucking aesome


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 22, 2006)

lmao i knew this would happen sooner or later seeing how reggie was talking last week lol.



> Peter Moore, vice president, Microsoft told CNET in an interview this week that Nintendo's new Wii video game system will be fun for a few minutes.
> 
> "I think you'll pull it out at parties," he said. "It's fun for a few minutes, but I'm not sure (how long that will last)."
> 
> In addition, Moore predicts that the Wii will a No. 2 choice for consumers due to its competitive pricing.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2006)

the girls of the tokyo gameshow, worth a look for the first picture i suppose:


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 22, 2006)

System shock 2 owned big time  I couldn't play it co-op though, it kept crashing


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2006)

I can't til they an HD-trailer of Lost Odyessy and Blue dragon on marketplace.
updates is so much fun to have,also I can't wait til 1080p updates out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> lmao i knew this would happen sooner or later seeing how reggie was talking last week lol.


That guy is such a idiot XD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 22, 2006)

Bioshock looked pretty cool, though it felt like pure bullshit the thing he said about there being no "generic Monsters" and then the only opponent you'd see was the splinter or whatever they where called, it would have been cooler if they had made the opponents more personal, kinda like with the Big daddies, guess that's asking to much though xDDD
I really really REALLY liked when he said the game was very open and you could go almost everywhere (kinda like System shock) that's a HUGE + in Fps games in my book (linear Fps's bores me to death, with the exception of Half life 1 & 2). Dunno If I will get the game, but I will keep an eye on it 

Btw, is there any gameplay videos of Blue dragon and Lost Odessey out yet?


----------



## Corruption (Sep 22, 2006)

^_^ There's gameplay footage of both of them at ign.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2006)

*Lost Odyssey*
these

*Blue Dragon*
these


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

i wonder, i accidently put a pass on my xbox live login, i know it but can i just disable it? cuz its annoying XD


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2006)

*Bungie Weekly Update*


Feature's the Official Halo 3 Logo finally revealed.  I guess nothing out of this world, but they made a cool wallpaper out of it .  Has lots of other info and a Bungie Podcast I am listening to right now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

im gonna pimp up my XBOX 360 XDDD

I got this for free , its like this plastic thingy don't know how you call them xD


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2006)

It's called an Xbox 360 Faceplate.  That's kinda cool.

While we are on the subject does anyone actually buy the optional faceplates??


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

its not a face plate like the ones you can remove this is just a plastic sticker like thing


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2006)

ooooh an Xbox 360 console skin... thing... srry i kinda overlooked it because that one looked like a faceplate.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 22, 2006)

it isn't even shaped like one XDDDD hell its flat and on a piece of white plastic paper thing XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm going to ice mine out.  It's gonna be straight baller. XD


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 22, 2006)

I need this answered please. Is BLue Dragon coming to the US or just Japan becouse if it is coming to the US I will save up for it but if not im getting something else.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 22, 2006)

It's coming out in US.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> it isn't even shaped like one XDDDD hell its flat and on a piece of white plastic paper thing XD


sshhhhhhh it's a faceplate damnit >.< leave me alone


Updated SC4 hands-on

less than a month from launch I hope it lives up to it's hype.  especially on the multiplayer part


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2006)

Damn you, I thought you meant Soul Calibur 4. XD

Anyway, I'm gonna make my 360 look like this...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

i get a black one  or the dark blue...or both and combine em...


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Damn you, I thought you meant Soul Calibur 4. XD
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna make my 360 look like this...


Link removed
better imo 


Supposedly that sign says that the Japanese gamers are waiting 90 minutes in line just to play a demo of Blue Dragon, so I'm hoping it's worth it for them.

Has anyone gotten the Fusion Frenzy 2 demo yet?  I like the original (or at least the demo that came with Halo: Combat Evolved).  Nice party game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> Bioshock looked pretty cool, though it felt like pure bullshit the thing he said about there being no "generic Monsters" and then the only opponent you'd see was the splinter or whatever they where called, it would have been cooler if they had made the opponents more personal, kinda like with the Big daddies, guess that's asking to much though xDDD
> I really really REALLY liked when he said the game was very open and you could go almost everywhere (kinda like System shock) that's a HUGE + in Fps games in my book (linear Fps's bores me to death, with the exception of Half life 1 & 2). Dunno If I will get the game, but I will keep an eye on it
> 
> Btw, is there any gameplay videos of Blue dragon and Lost Odessey out yet?




umm i posted a 10 min high quality ign insider video of Blue dragan a page or 2 back  

i could not for lost odessey well i think i did i forget one of the files was to big,


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, I ordered my icebox 360. 

I'll show y'all the finished product when I get it in the mail.  And bioshock really didn't impress me much.  I felt bored watching the video. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2006)

im going to put alot of tokiha mai stuff on my 360 


( the chick in my avy is  tokiha Mai  )


----------



## Shogun (Sep 23, 2006)

the best face plate out there is the chrome one you can get from Lik Sang, but i am sure play asia sells it.


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 23, 2006)

Kingdom Under Fire: Circle of Doom is coming to the Xbox360 US release Not announced.



I don't care if it's old news BUT ITS AWSOME!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm sorry to inform you guys but L.O. and B.D. are japan exclusives. 
although I think it's rumor mill but you can catch the tgs breifing on marketplace the U.S. version it's the largest new video.(not demo)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 23, 2006)

"umm i posted a 10 min high quality ign insider video of Blue dragan a page or 2 back" 

Lmao, I missed that (I probably thought it was just a trailer with no ingame stuff)

anyway, that game didn't impress me more than with it's graphics, same for lost oddesey. the turn based J-rpg system is the one thing that keeps me from loving J-rpgs XDDDD
I'ts not that I don't like turn based games, I love many of them like fallout, gladious and FF tactics, but those games offer more than just pressing an attack button, it's hard to explain though and I think I'm already rambling too much


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2006)

This is weird...Famistu did a poll of what system people wanted at TGS...and the fregging XBOX 360 GOT THE MOST VOTES O__O

[sephir] has teh l337 skillz...

PS3 and Wii where the poll result more and more the entire picture is visible, you buy which on end of year? (Cooperation: [huami] game white paper editorial staff) from 2006 September 19th total 44761 vote

Both you buy 3% 1005 votes

Wii are bought 15% 6322 votes

PS3 are bought You buy 15% 6571 vote

neither and buy Xbox 360 58% 25684 votes

we would like to look at circumstances still 12% 5179 votes


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyone got any new news about Kingdom under FIre: Circle of Doom?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to inform you guys but L.O. and B.D. are japan exclusives.
> although I think it's rumor mill but you can catch the tgs breifing on marketplace the U.S. version it's the largest new video.(not demo)



-_-  

Wrong.

Where did you hear that? Sakaguchi has stated tons of times that they're going to be released in different regions.





> Sakaguchi says Lost Odyssey is being translated into eight languages, including English, Korean, two kinds of Chinese, Spanish, and German. Only the English, Korean, and of course Japanese will get full voice acting, he said. Sakaguchi made it clear that he was very concerned about the accuracy of lip-synching in his game, so close attention will be paid to that aspect. Though the demo will be released in Japan with Famitsu later on this year, Mistwalker hasn't forgotten the rest of the world. Sakaguchi says he's trying to get a demo to the United States and other territories through Xbox Live, though it wasn't clear whether this will become a reality. In terms of when gamers can expect to play the final version, Sakaguchi is aiming for a simultaneous worldwide release.



It's the same for Blue Dragon.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

My xbox360 has been glitching these days T___T

he froze 3 times by now

in saints row i got stick in my car twice, like the car just dissapeared (thanks god i could just exit the activity

and it froze and after 10 seconds unfroze


----------



## ZE (Sep 23, 2006)

I’m a big sakagushi and toriama fan so I’m waiting to see if Blue Dragon and Lost Odyssey are worthy enough, these two games will make me decide if I buy an xbox 360 or not.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 23, 2006)

Uh oh, the curse of Vegitto-Kun strikes again! If worse comes to worse you will have to send it to get repaired, by the sounds of things you should ring up consumer support and tell them about it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> My xbox360 has been glitching these days T___T
> 
> he froze 3 times by now
> 
> ...




shoulda bought the intercooler...


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 23, 2006)

The only problem I have with my 360 is getting the Disk Tray to open. It takes about 3 to 4 tries to get it open. Anyone know how to solve it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

did you take off the plastic layer infront of it? O_o

i left it on in the beginning and i couldn't get it to open


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 23, 2006)

Yup, I took it off the first day. It worked fine the first month but lately it is getting hard to open.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

send it in

can somebody make me a japanese account? D=


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2006)

It's not that hard.  Just find a random japanese post code on the internet and use that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 23, 2006)

i don't have the time

i expect one when i wake up and pm me


----------



## slimscane (Sep 23, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> This is weird...Famistu did a poll of what system people wanted at TGS...and the fregging XBOX 360 GOT THE MOST VOTES O__O
> 
> the discussion thread
> 
> ...


That is wierd, O_O. That is crazy actually, I almost wouldn't believe it :amazed 

My 360 i sjust regular looking, althouhg I have considered getting that clear faceplate (that you can put your own pictures in) and make a faceplate of myself.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> i don't have the time
> 
> i expect one when i wake up and pm me


Looks like you're not getting one then.  

Supposedly though, a Lost Odyssey demo will be out on the Japanese marketplace in November.  It'll be interesting to try to juggle that inbetween FF12, PSU, Rogue Galaxy, and whatever RPGs I'll be attempting to finish around that time. XD

And another note, when PSU comes out on the marketplace in October, it's supposed to be Live enabled as well. ^^


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 23, 2006)

wait, Phantasy Star Universe isnt going to have a reail copy on the 360?


or i guess u are just talking about the demo?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, it's just the demo.  It'll probably be similar to the PS2 PSU premiere disc that came out last month.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2006)

Forza 2 is coming along quite nicely.

Project Gotham Racing 3
Photobucket

VS

Forza 2
Link removed

Project Gotham Racing 3
Photobucket

VS

Forza 2
Link removed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 24, 2006)

this picture made me laugh * its ign editors*




anyways here is the article it came from



> If You Bitch It, They Will Come
> The Low-End PlayStation 3 gets HDMI and Microsoft finally acknoledges 360 hardware failures. Who got them to pay attention? You!
> by Gerry Block





> September 22, 2006 - Everyone knows the internet changed the world, but there are still times when the dynamic of change that has resulted impacts old systems in new ways. Access to information makes everyone more powerful, and the internet has been doing a great job at providing that for years. Where the net is now really becoming a force to be reckoned with is its utility as a forum for the diversified clamor of public opinion to become unified and powerful enough to exact real change.
> 
> Two very recent developments in the gaming world illustrate this point rather well. Back in May, Sony announced the two PlayStation 3 models: the $599 60GB unit and the $499 20GB version. While no one was really happy about the prices, what made some people (us) even more disappointed was the fact that the low-end PS3 lost not only 40GB of HDD but also HDMI connectivity. As home-theater fans know, HDMI it critical to 1080p performance, as there aren't any 1080p HDTVs capable of displaying a 1080p image from analog component video connections. At the time of the announcement, the (since somewhat resolved) issue of HDCP copy-protection and Image Constraint Token (ICT) also made it look like the HDMI-lacking PS3 would be crippled not just with 1080p games but with Blu-ray movies as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, i want at least one good one, but considering this is sunday i guess they would want to release it on a day where they can get as much exposure as possible from sites like ign and the like. Everyone is betting on X06 to provide the goods.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2006)

Straight from majornelson.com



> Bringing it Home - Day 5
> The following content is now available on the Xbox Live Marketplace.
> Items with a * are available in Japan only.
> 
> ...



Looks like another meh day in the marketplace. XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 24, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

my saints row disk is broken


my xbox made them circle scratches


T_____T


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, you got yourself a shitty 360. 

Take that bastard back!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 24, 2006)

Omg, I would die if that would happen to me O___o


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't know if its the X360's fault or not T_T because once i had to put it on its side to like put on some skins but it wasn't on that time

I shall have to give my disc to this shopowner I go to and ask him to send my disc to this guy he knows to get rid of the scratches


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> my saints row disk is broken
> 
> ...


lollllllll 

Link removed

Of course his 360 is on, but still I cringe every time I hear the disk get scratched.

Link removed
He also says

*Spoiler*: __ 





> I think we should also acknowledge that some users are experiencing scratched discs without moving their console.  We have received some direct feedback from a at least two people.   I imagine the vast majority are due to moving the console but the mechanics of the problem is the same.  The disc spins very close to the pickup and the tray does not prevent the disc from reaching the laser pickup.  If you are experiencing scratched discs without moving your console you should contact 1-800-4MYXBOX for warranty support from Microsoft.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 25, 2006)

damn Lost Odyessy and Blue Dragon ain't on the marketplace yet?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

nope i still watch the ign insider video of blue dragon that i posted before. Man that RPG is going to rock no wonder Xbox360 got such high scores at TGS the upcoming RPGS for the system are being made by great ppl.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd rather have the demos than the vids. XD

But we might see something once X06 kicks off this week, so cross your fingers. ^^

And for an update of what comes out on Live Marketplace, check out .


----------



## slimscane (Sep 25, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> As for the LO demo, Sakaguchi did mention he wanted to put it on the Marketplace in November, but it'll more likely be in the Japanese one.  Hurray for having a Japanese live account! =D


Even I would get a Japanese account then.

I think that we will get alot more stuff from X06, simply because the nature of the show. I wouldn't be supprised if we got a Blue Dragon _someething_, because I doubt that it is going to take too terribly long in transition from japanese to english.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 25, 2006)

More new shizzle on the marketplace today!



> Bringing it Home - Day 6
> 
> The following content is now available on the Xbox Live Marketplace.
> 
> ...



Yay FEAR demo! ^^  And hopefully I'll get my icy case mod today.  It's so bling, I'm going to wear that shit around my neck... well, maybe for like a couple seconds because I don't want to throw my neck out since the 360 is pretty damn heavy. XD


----------



## Shogun (Sep 25, 2006)

FEAR looks as well as it plays, which is damn good. Hopefully the multiplayer will be great.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 25, 2006)

FEAR was dissapointing D=

just the pc version. I call it a lazy port


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

well, PC version owned...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 25, 2006)

meh

apart from the focus mode there wasn't anything really special about it


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

that atmosphere was awesome, and so was the AI...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> FEAR was dissapointing D=
> 
> just the pc version. I call it a lazy port



ya Fear was dissapointing it did not live up to the hype that it received. Plus the multiplayer was just horrid.


Though its good news that 360 owners get a new demo


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 25, 2006)

Fear was pretty good, good mood and the AI actually managed to impress me XDDD

Focus mode/bullet-time etc feels really gimmicky, every damn fps has it (except Halo and Half life) ever since Max Payne did it... I'm sick of it XD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

id say an 88% is living up to the hype...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 25, 2006)

FEAR, reminded me alot about a more simplified System shock, wich is a very good thing  XDDDDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

gamrankings really does not prove to living up to "hype"


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

whatever...how about IGN giving it a 9.2? you love using IGN reviews for your support...


----------



## Black Mage (Sep 25, 2006)

the 360 needs to fix the Ranking System because a bunch of ppl cheat to raise there ranks

and on top of that I would like to see what my friends are ranked and in what games in the friends list


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

Im not saying its a bad game ... Living up to the Hype is not ment by "Reveiws" but buy what ppl say who played / bought the game ( the consumers) not many ppl where happy with it. Of course its a good game no doubt about it but not many ppl liked it to the heights of half life 2 or something.


I wish they re did the multiplayer though i was really expecting a good fear multiplayer 


i still wonder how ppl get 300 million in geometry wars when  ilook at the leadership boards  . Serioulsy i really want to know how they do it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

FEAR Combat i heard was awesome, and thats by my friends...


----------



## Corruption (Sep 25, 2006)

X06 is in like 2 days right?


----------



## slimscane (Sep 25, 2006)

FEAR doesn't have very good multiplayer, but on the PC, FEAR was a fantastic game, one of the best FPS to come out in years, at the very least a 9.0. I don't know about the demo though, I might just pass on it, becaus as I own FEAR for the PC.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 25, 2006)

i thought the 360 version was a different game altogether....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

The Fear Demo for 360 is proabably the same thing us PC gamers got before fear came out on PC.

slime do you know how much you get for N3 trade in? i heard its 25 bucks or so im thinking of trading it in or Enchanted arms. im sure that game and geometry wars will keep me happy till zelda then that game should keep me happy till BLUE DRAGON! wOOT!

so you been on live lately?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 25, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> i thought the 360 version was a different game altogether....


FEAR on the XBOX360 = PC version


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

Slime would be cool if you put the videos i uploaded on the Front Page as well 




> *TGS 2006: Blue Dragon Hands-On
> Two scenarios available for play. We browse menus, break faces.
> by Charles Onyett
> *
> ...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ssj3 I can't til demos and vids of Blue D. and Lost O. are on the marketplace.(sobs)


----------



## slimscane (Sep 25, 2006)

I am not sure how much you would get for trade in, but that sounds about right to me. I was online this weekend, and I managed to stay connected, so finally have a 1 million + score on the GW leaderboards.

Hmm, video links might be a good idea, but wouldn't we also have to do pictures? How about I add "Recent 360 Videos" to the front page, and then have a "360 Shot of the Day" under a spoiler tag? I think those might be nice additions. What do you guys think?


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 25, 2006)

F.E.A.R. demo is now available in Marketplace.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 25, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I am not sure how much you would get for trade in, but that sounds about right to me. I was online this weekend, and I managed to stay connected, so finally have a 1 million + score on the GW leaderboards.
> 
> Hmm, video links might be a good idea, but wouldn't we also have to do pictures? How about I add "Recent 360 Videos" to the front page, and then have a "360 Shot of the Day" under a spoiler tag? I think those might be nice additions. What do you guys think?


I never even visit the front page @_@


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2006)

seesm cool slime though pictures are not needed unless its a new game or something with no video. The videos i uploaded where IGN insider quality vids of Bio shock ( 15 min demo) lost odyess and blue dragon ( 10 min demos) 


sounds like  a plan 

also grats on the 1 million.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 25, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> I never even visit the front page @_@


Haha, but I put so much work into it!  although I actually have =)

I had already done it, but just not connected to Live. I like the idea of a nice daily changing picture. I will have to update tommorow though, my room mate is going to bed (nice enough guy, but having my own room would be so much more convenient )


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Slimscane I added you on Xbox live you still need to except invite though.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 25, 2006)

Hmm, I thought I had, I will check next chance I get, k? (probably this weekend)


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I am not sure how much you would get for trade in, but that sounds about right to me. I was online this weekend, and I managed to stay connected, so finally have a 1 million + score on the GW leaderboards.



Still isn't 2.2 mil. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 26, 2006)

Not sure if this was posted yet but this is all the intresting news i can find about 360 today and its for the britans!



> Xbox 360 Bundled With PGR3 for Xmas
> 
> In Japan, the company is packing in the latest and greatest RPG to entice newcomers, but Britons will have to do with this year-old racer.
> 
> ...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 26, 2006)

damn, not for america that sucks...


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 26, 2006)

Its a good ploy though there will be a shedload of people buying that package this christmas. I work in Game and we have already had a lot of interest in this package and since the PS3 release has been delayed in Europe when parents come in looking to buy something new or special for their kids at christmas we nearly always point them in this direction.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2006)

yes, we will all be doing that.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't wait, roll on wednesday! I also heard the press conference is gonna be available to watch live. I was just wondering if anyone knew if there was truth in this statement?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2006)

first i've heard of it, also, lego star wars 2 demo out on the marketplace.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2006)

This is all the new stuff that's on the Marketplace today, besides Lego Star Wars II, which was also added today.



> Trailers:
> Forza 2 Physics & Damage
> NBA 2K7
> Sonic The Hedgehog
> ...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2006)

dead rising is fun


untill those stupid fuckers in their jeep arrives =/ can i go to other parts of the mall without having to go through the fricking park everytime


----------



## MS81 (Sep 26, 2006)

damn you guys I just bought my 360 to get repaired yesterday how long do you think Microsoft will take to bring it back?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2006)

about a week probably


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 26, 2006)

its pretty hard since they spawn like almost literally next to the door i come out of =/


and i killed adam but then i died what was the shortcut that guy was gonna show me?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 26, 2006)

a bathroom vent door that leads to another part of the mall.

and they do not spawn by the door all the time. then again i killed them once and of course they kept appearing in the lawn aera but they allways where far away from me.



hell i really do not want ot fight them when they get the helicopter


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah, that shortcut saved many a japanese tourist, anyway, kill those fools in the jeep with a sword (keep at least 3 on you) to get an achievement! i also got the one for shooting down the chopper.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 26, 2006)

Lego star wars is on marketplace if anyone is intrested.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah, i checked it out, certainly not my cup of tea. Surprised it was so well recieved, it doesn't play well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 26, 2006)

really all i did was trap them behind a tree and i got the SMG shot them all got the gun on the back and shot the one i person i missed to the left of the driver.

ya you get an achiement for both.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah, i killed them in a similar vain, just replace SMG with katana.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 26, 2006)

One news and One rumor-
Gears of War Being Tested on SDTVs
Hurray! 

50-64? Lets hope this is more than a rumor O_O


----------



## Corruption (Sep 26, 2006)

Hopefully those rumors are true. 50-64 people online in Halo 3, plus 1080p= ftw. (Even though I don't have an HDTV yet)


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> One news and One rumor-
> Gears of War Being Tested on SDTVs
> Hurray!
> 
> 50-64? Lets hope this is more than a rumor O_O


I saw this little gem below that made me shout ULTRA COMBO!!!



> Rare show off new version of Killer Instinct for the 360. Will support 4 player tag matches. Playable on show floor.


I hope that's true...


----------



## Corruption (Sep 26, 2006)

I guess we'll find out if this is true very soon.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 26, 2006)

lolll.... I don't think X06 can possibly be that good.  But fuck go ahead and surprise me Microsoft 

Don't expect too much of Halo 3 content all those who care.  They won't do too much if anything at all because they don't want to make the same mistake as they did with Halo 2.  (wasting too much time on trailers and not enough on real game)


Is my long lost dream box coming back??


----------



## slimscane (Sep 26, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I saw this little gem below that made me shout ULTRA COMBO!!!
> 
> 
> I hope that's true...


Well, the game has already been confirmed I do believe, but to have it playable at the show would be crazy!

That black 360 looks pretty awesome, but I already have a white one, so I am kind of out of luck even if it's true


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Well, the game has already been confirmed I do believe, but to have it playable at the show would be crazy!
> 
> That black 360 looks pretty awesome, but I already have a white one, so I am kind of out of luck even if it's true


Black does look cool, but I'm getting a full chrome box mod for mine.  It's straight icy.


----------



## Aether (Sep 27, 2006)

:amazed A black 360, now if they only remade those controllers. I loved them


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2006)

damn why the hell did they say that Halo 3 will be the 1st game to use 1080p when they confirmed already that trusty bell ,DOAXV,Lost planet and Blue Dragon will use it also.This maybe a hint that Halo3 will be available by march.woohoo.

hey wait a min. ain't DOAXV and Lost planet coming out in Nov or Dec.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> damn why the hell did they say that Halo 3 will be the 1st game to use 1080p when they confirmed already that trusty bell ,DOAXV,Lost planet and Blue Dragon will use it also.This maybe a hint that Halo3 will be available by march.woohoo.
> 
> hey wait a min. ain't DOAXV and Lost planet coming out in Nov or Dec.


Lost Planet comes out around mid January.  And they never said those games did true 1080p.  The info was just released that the 360 will get a 1080p upgrade around the same time those games were shown in TGS.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Lost Planet comes out around mid January.  And they never said those games did true 1080p.  The info was just released that the 360 will get a 1080p upgrade around the same time those games were shown in TGS.


Just like HD-DVD and Blu-ray most games should be encoded to 1080p I don't see what is wrong with that,I don't think will use some fake upscailing.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2006)

If you're going to get a 1080p compatible HDTV, then yeah, it could be a cause of worry for you.  But if you're not, I don't think you should dwell over those details.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm just saying that the same rules for movies should apply to games as well not saying I need 1080p games now because none of my HDTV's are even 1080p.I'm just talking from the technical side of things.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> a bathroom vent door that leads to another part of the mall.
> 
> and they do not spawn by the door all the time. then again i killed them once and of course they kept appearing in the lawn aera but they allways where far away from me.
> 
> ...




helicopter?



(sells dead rising)  


I did kill them once and had the machine gun but I just had a survivor that needed to be carried  and my next case only had like 2 hours left so I had to hurry so I left it behind

currently i restarded the game and I are teh level 25


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 27, 2006)

I knew i had read somelace that the X06 press conference would be shown live...
Inuyasha ED 2


> .......You?ll be able to get the official word first, only on Xbox.com.  On Wednesday, from 6pm BST you?ll be able to see the press conference live and direct to your desktop.  What?s more, we?ll have all the news from the show with interviews and the latest game trailers, direct from the show floor.



I can not wait! Im with DS in as much as out of all those rumours the Killer Instinct one brought a tear to my eye, that game was revolutionary and I am chewing at the bit to find out more on the 360 version.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

I have never heard of or played killer instinct


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 27, 2006)

Did you ever own a Snes?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

Nope, never I started gaming on a PS1


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 27, 2006)

Thats probably why.... in my day (Its not quite right for me to be saying something like that when im only 22! ). Killer instinct was the most innovative fighting game to hit the consoles, in as much as the graphics were incredibly advanced and the fighting system relied on hitting combos. This was something that had been in games before but on killer instinct people were knocking out some huge combos, the key to doing well to the game was learning different characters combos and also the combo breakers! It was not a title for button bashers. Plus it just looked amazing like nothing ever before seen on a 16-bit system.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

I generally dislike fighters anyway


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 27, 2006)

Ahhh I love them because nothing beats that instant vs action than a beat-em-up. Its literally like you put in two controllers and in an hour you could have had 10 matches.... I love that aspect.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

I would prefer 5 longer matches then 10 short ones


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 27, 2006)

I dunno well I used to enjoy arcade games a whole lot and nothing brings that feeling to your console like a good fighter!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sonic demo is out and Kane and Lynch trailer also.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 27, 2006)

I just got back from buying Samurai warriors 2


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2006)

centuary slayer, no!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 27, 2006)

what? the game owns big time, only thing is Mitsuhides voice would fit better on Nobunaga XD

I love this type of game, it fullfills one of my requerments for a console game,
good replayabilty/ long lasting gameplay with lots of stuff to get and do + fun fun fun XD


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2006)

to each is own,I bought N3 for 360 I love it still with mix results or not.

I just wonder why you bought samurai warriors instead of N3. atleast N3 has next gen graphics.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 27, 2006)

I understand that you like what you like centuryslayer, I was thinking along hte same lines as mangekyou.. I just expected that most 360 owners would buy N3 over the likes of dynasty warriors or Samurai warriors because its a true next gen title. Unless you own it already!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2006)

man, there is going to be an influx of news after this conference!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> Thats probably why.... in my day (Its not quite right for me to be saying something like that when im only 22! ). Killer instinct was the most innovative fighting game to hit the consoles, in as much as the graphics were incredibly advanced and the fighting system relied on hitting combos. This was something that had been in games before but on killer instinct people were knocking out some huge combos, the key to doing well to the game was learning different characters combos and also the combo breakers! It was not a title for button bashers. Plus it just looked amazing like nothing ever before seen on a 16-bit system.


I still have blisters from the first Killer Instinct.  O_O  If the game does make a comeback though, bring back Cinder.  He was my favorite in that game.  If not, put the game on the marketplace. ^^

BTW, apparently the marketplace isn't finished with new stuff today besides the Sonic demo and the Kane and Lynch trailer.  More stuff should be added later on today.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope so, we need an arcade game!

fresh news from the conference: Banjo is coming back...to the 360!


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 27, 2006)

I cant watch the conference xbox.com aint working for me.. I got here a few minutes after it started and i just keep getting runtime error...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2006)

DOOM out for the xbox live arcade...tonight!


----------



## Aman (Sep 27, 2006)

*Halo Wars.*



> Remember when Microsoft turned off a user-made real-time strategy mod that took place in Bungie's Halo universe? That mod was several years in the making when Microsoft and Bungie (who were well within their rights) decided to shut it down. In Barcelona, at their X06 media briefing, Microsoft announced that Ensemble Studios and Bungie are collaborating to make a Halo RTS -- the game will come to both PC and Xbox 360 platforms. Suddenly, the decision to shut down some kids' fan project makes a bit more sense -- Microsoft, Ensemble and Bungie can bring a Halo RTS of their own to gamers, they don't need the modmakers to do it for them.



[x]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> *Halo Wars.*
> 
> 
> 
> [x]


Yeah else the mod makers game might of been better AND free =D


I just played the sonic demo, I am SO dissapointed  the controlls felt really bad and there wasn't one fast part in it


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah, i agree, the sonic demo sucks big time. But they could still sort it out i suppose, although it seems we have enough games to be worrying about bloody sonic!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

There wasn't even ONE small running bit all of it was just jumping to platforms and killing robots =/


I have decided NOT to buy it


----------



## slimscane (Sep 27, 2006)

I will still have to check out the demo regardless.

Doom is going to be up _tonight_? O_O I might consider getting it depending on how much it costs, I heard they added eight person multi.

I haven't seen the halo wars video yet, but it sounds intriuging.

Why was Vegitto-kun banned? Did he break one of the new forum regulations or something?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

i think it was just because he's Vegitto-Kun...

anywho, anyone else try the Sonic Demo, if so give me good details, not just it sucks...


----------



## pajamas (Sep 27, 2006)

I posted this in the Wii thread, and I'll post it here. I got a warning from DS yesterday about my language. I have a feeling that Vegitto-Kun broke this new policy.



			
				Language in the Gaming Department said:
			
		

> Watch you language as it can be considered flamebait by anyone else and other mods who view the gaming dept. Next time can possibly lead you to a perm ban from the gaming dept per the new policy so tone it down.


Tis scary!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 27, 2006)

man, there has been a deluge of new trailers onto the marketplace! We got blue dragon, lost odyssey, rainbow 6, PGR4, banjo and kazooie, bioshock, assassin's creed, call of duty 3, splinter cell and a hell of a lot more, although i cannot remember them.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 27, 2006)

can someone link to the trailer...


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 27, 2006)

This page has got a link for the Halo Wars trailer


----------



## pajamas (Sep 27, 2006)

-Tank- said:
			
		

> I just hope that the Halo movie will look even more awesome.


Yeah, it's be really depressing if the Halo movie looked inferior (CG wise) to one of the Halo games....

I would cry in a corner if that happened! XD

But yeah, Halo Wars looks fucking awesome!!! I can't wait till I force my 360-owning friends to buy it!


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 27, 2006)

DOOM was released a little bit ago. At 800 points.
You can have 1-4 playes.
Online Deathmatch
Online Co-Op (I believe it is online Co-Op it just says "Team up with a friend for Co-Op)
If you getting it tell me if it's good I might get it if it is.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 27, 2006)

hd-dvd drive price revealed for North America and Europe



> September 27, 2006 - Today at X06 in Barcelona, Microsoft officially announced pricing and release dates for the anticipated HD-DVD add-on drive for the Xbox 360. The drive will hit retail in North America in "mid-November" and will retail for $199.99. Europe will also receive the drive in a similar time period, where it will retail for ?199.99/?129.99 in the U.K., France, and Germany. For a limited time, all 360 HD-DVD drives will include a copy of Peter Jackson's "King Kong" on HD-DVD as well as the Xbox 360 Universal Media Remote.
> 
> Xbox 360 godfather Peter Moore heralded the news: "The Xbox 360 HD DVD Player is the best high-definition movie experience and value on the market," Moore said. "The reviews, the word of mouth and the consumer response have all been crystal clear ? HD DVD is the format of choice. We're not forcing movie technology on game players but are instead letting them choose how to personalize their experiences. If they want HD DVD, there's no better value out there."
> 
> ...





It's $199/?199.99/?129.99


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 27, 2006)

@_@ in the Halo Wars trailer they really try to make the Elites like Predators (from the predator movies).

Link removed

better Halo Wars links i didn't see posted yet.  im skeptical about it, but optimistic.  I don't really like the sound of them milking the Halo franchise with Halo 3, Halo Wars, and a halo themed game from Peter Jackson (Forerunner anyone?).  But then I take a look at what they have done and are still doing to the Final Fantasy franchise and I feel a little bit better 

another edit:  fucking hell does anyone know why when I watch HD vids like the ones for Halo Wars, the video lags like crazy??  Sounds is normal, but vid gets like 1 frame every 10 secs.


----------



## hyakku (Sep 27, 2006)

Holy shit X06 is fucking incredible.

So far?

Halo wars. announced
Banjo Kazooie announced
PGR 4 announced
Bioshock is exclusive
GTA4 content for 360 exclusive
The next Splinter cell is 360 exclusive
Marvel Universe online for 360/PC
Doom came out
New Halo game
New Peter Jackson game

Not to mention the trailers/pics/etc. I personally think this shit beats what 360 had even at E3. Now I'm happy to own a 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 27, 2006)

well a new banjo blew my midn away seriously i cannot wait for that game its been soooo long since i played the n64 ones.

the other news is really shocking i have to say they been holding out on alot it seems. im still reading on new stuff atm.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't wait until Gears comes out for the sake of it shoul dbe good and the fact that once most of it's hype is gone then we can start with the Halo 3 hype ;3

I actually found myself interested in the Banjo trailer as I was watching it.  Not sure why though...

Microsoft delivers.


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 27, 2006)

I just watched the Call of Duty 3 trailer. And all I got to say is WOW! The graphics look amazing. I mean amazing. I don't know about you guys but im definatly buying it.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't base my purchases on the graphics.  The Call of Duty gameplay I experienced from CoD1 2 and all the spinoffs was nothing special.  Definately not _bad_, but not my type of shooter.


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 27, 2006)

I to don't base a purchase on graphics alone, but it is a plus. I mean I remember one game I bought the graphics where terrible the gun was like 4 feet away from the dude when you ran, but the gameplay was awsom so I still baught it. But, I am just saying the graphics are amazing.


----------



## ricc (Sep 27, 2006)

Saw yesterday in the leaked X06 thingy that there would be something about Killer Instinct, so any news on Killer Instinct?


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't rcall seeing it. I would check tomorrow if I was you.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 27, 2006)

All these announcements are nice and all, but definately too much CG and not enough in-game.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2006)

woohoo HD-DVD and 1080p here I come baby.and enternal sonata Lost planet and Odyessy,Blue Dragon.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

there's a new Banjo game coming? hopefully Rare wont fuck it up like all of their other projects since Conkers for N64...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

Kameo and PDZ were good games in their own right, I might even say very good in some aspects. 

This is so much news (way more than TGS) if someone(s) were _really_ nice, then they would help consolodate some of this news so I can more easily update the front page


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

you may be the only one in the world to say that about them...id give them an ok rating 7-8, but they werent anything like what Rare used to make...


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 28, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> there's a new Banjo game coming? hopefully Rare wont fuck it up like all of their other projects since Conkers for N64...



lol Doubt it Rare hasn't been all that great in years. They still put up "good" enough games but they aren't as good as there earlier games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2006)

Rare has lost over half there team since nintendo sold them off. just to let you all know.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

well, that means they should worke 2X harder...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

The fact of the matter is that the genres evolved since Rare's golden age, and while they haven't really kept pace, they have still managed to make Rare games, and they are good games, they just don't beat what has evolved. And for the record, Kameo and PDZ are much better games than Star Fox Adventures- did Rare still have their full staff then?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> well, that means they should worke 2X harder...


That makes no sense, the quality of games arent made by the time spent on it but if all the talented people left rare and only the crap/medium good people stayed then they cant reach the same quality ever


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

Damn, I just got my new icy case mod for my 360 today... I hope llama comes out with one for the HD-DVD drive and my controllers. XD

Anyway, that's not a bad deal for an HD-DVD if #1, you have a 360 w/ an HDTV and #2, if you break it down by the numbers.

$199.99 list price for the HD-DVD package which includes the 360 remote and King Kong HD-DVD.

The remote goes for a list price of $29.99 and usually HD-DVDs atm are priced out the game for $28.99.  So... if you round it up to $60 bucks for both items, you're technically buying an HD-DVD drive for $140 US minus tax.

Mind you, this is rather cheap for some new tech IF you have the 360 already.  If not, a core 360 plus the drive has a lower value added to it than the low end PS3, considering the core 360 doesn't have that 20 gig HD like the PS3 does.  For someone who doesn't have either and is thinking about getting one or the other with watching movies in a new format in mind, it's tough to chose.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2006)

i just want to know how well this External Player will do . since you plug it in with a 2.0 USB. still good deal standalone HD DVD players range from 399.99 to 499.99 USD.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

if 1080P 1920 x 1080 progressive scan could I use 1080 P on my 1920 X 1200 HD LCD TV monitor? O_o


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> if 1080P 1920 x 1080 progressive scan could I use 1080 P on my 1920 X 1200 HD LCD TV monitor? O_o


It should be able to, unless its specified otherwise.  What model is it?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

I didn't like the Sonic demo. ._.
Am I a bad person?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> I didn't like the Sonic demo. ._.
> Am I a bad person?


No you're just honest. XD

I'd rather play Doom than play the Sonic demo.

EDIT:

What's on the Marketplace for today?  Here it is!



> *Bringing it Home Day 9 *
> 
> Trailers:
> Tony Hawk's Project 8
> ...



C'mon GoW demo!  Come out now! >=/  And apparently, just for you Union Jacks out there, a Gears of War Locus theme is available.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah, i heard about that, but i am worried about the lack of good demos, i don't think we are going to be seeing anything decent any time soon. But at least we got some damn good trailers to keep us going!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah, i just want ONE decent demo, i mean sonic was a little...dissapointing, but that list you complied, man, i can invision owning all of those suckas at one point or another.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah me too I would welcome a demo from nearly any game that has been shown at X06!

It often gets overlooked but let us not forget there are many new arcade titles to look forward to there are 3 xbox live arcade titles im anticipating nearly as much as any other 360 game:
Small Arms
Luminies Live
Alien Hominoid


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, according to IGN, Bioshock is exclusive to the 360 and games for windows.  Here's something funny from that article where it originated from.



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> At least PS3 users can watch Spiderman 2 on Blu-Ray.


 XD


----------



## Aman (Sep 28, 2006)

If anyone's wondering, the HD DVD player will be cheaper than expected, it will cost 199 dollars, a remote and King Kong will be included. It will be released in America, UK and Germany on November 7th.

Oh yeah, and Splinter 5 will be ''console exclusive'' (meaning it will probably be released for the PC) to the 360.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> I didn't like the Sonic demo. ._.
> Am I a bad person?


I agree with your statement, the demo sucked arse


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> If anyone's wondering, the HD DVD player will be cheaper than expected, it will cost 199 dollars, a remote and King Kong will be included. It will be released in America, UK and Germany on November 7th.
> 
> Oh yeah, and Splinter 5 will be ''console exclusive'' (meaning it will probably be released for the PC) to the 360.


LOL, we were discussing that on the last page. XD

But yeah, console exclusivity for MS pretty much means for both PC and the 360, just like Bioshock.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

il get it for the PC PC games arelike 15-20 euro cheaper then xbox360 games


----------



## Aman (Sep 28, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL, we were discussing that on the last page. XD


I looked at it kinda fast but couldn't see a release date or anything about what will be included, and I didn't see anything about Splinter Cell 5.

I'm probably just blind though. XD


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> No you're just honest. XD
> 
> I'd rather play Doom than play the Sonic demo.



I loved that Doom was on there. 
The only thing I saw wrong with it, is the controls drag slightly.
I don't know if I can justify 10 dollars worth of points on it though. xD
I might half to though, beccause I bought Doom3 and put it in, and 
my 360 froze and died.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

Pffff 10 bucks worth of points? that sucks, it should be at most 5 bucks


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> Yeah me too I would welcome a demo from nearly any game that has been shown at X06!
> 
> It often gets overlooked but let us not forget there are many new arcade titles to look forward to there are 3 xbox live arcade titles im anticipating nearly as much as any other 360 game:
> Small Arms
> ...


I am looking forward to Castle Crashers too.

I think the HD-DVD drive is a pretty good deal, but I don't think I am going to get one anytime soon, so that doesn't really matter. What _does_ matter is how Bioshock is console exclusive now. I am glad I own a 360 

Gears of War
Halo 3
Bioshock
Mass Effect
Blue Dragon
Lost Odyssey...

I find myself making those types of lists too often now aday, but I guess it is a good thing 

You guys should feel lucky, my 360 is at home, so I _can't_ check out the new content


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

10 dollars isn't that bad for a whole game like DOOM, but I don't know.
Maybe if it was like 7, I would do it.


----------



## MegaManMario (Sep 28, 2006)

You'll see that Splinter Cell 5 will somehow make it to the PS3 and Wii. We know how publisher screw over consoles.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> 10 dollars isn't that bad for a whole game like DOOM, but I don't know.
> Maybe if it was like 7, I would do it.


I don't think ten is bad at all, on the Wii SNES games cost $10, and they don't have live enabled 4 player deathmatch and co-op, nor do they have updated 5.1 surround sound...


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I don't think ten is bad at all, on the Wii SNES games cost $10, and they don't have live enabled 4 player deathmatch and co-op, nor do they have updated 5.1 surround sound...



I don't know, in my mind, I can't justify buying Doom for 10.00 since its 
like 15 years old. 
Especially, when I could just not be lazy and go get it from like 1.00 at a pawn store for my computer.  
I don't know, I guess it really just depends on how much I enjoy it.
I'll probably give in and buy it, since I'm a pushover & lazy. xD


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

the live play would be worth it, perhaps...

Man, bioshock looks incredible and assassin's creed! Those two are going to be a bit special.


----------



## Aman (Sep 28, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I don't think ten is bad at all, on the Wii SNES games cost $10, and they don't have live enabled 4 player deathmatch and co-op, nor do they have updated 5.1 surround sound...


SNES games cost 8 dollars, N64 games cost 10.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

is it online co-op?


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> SNES games cost 8 dollars, N64 games cost 10.


That's a good point, but I think mine was aswell


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I don't think ten is bad at all, on the Wii SNES games cost $10, and they don't have live enabled 4 player deathmatch and co-op, nor do they have updated 5.1 surround sound...


How do you know that? has nintendo actually said anything about the virtual console games not having online support?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

1,440,009 is my score in geometry wars...it used to be a good one!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

um, that's one million four hundred and forty thousand and nine.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> *144009* is my score in geometry wars...it used to be a good one!




o then you better add another zero there


----------



## Aman (Sep 28, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> um, that's one million four hundred and forty thousand and nine.


 **


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

whoops, you're right, thanks for the addendum.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

Donkey Show. 
I wish to play a game with you.
But I don't know what I want to play.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

u got a 360 hero


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

I've had one for quite some time. 
I just never use it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

oh...that would explain why ive never seen you in this thread...


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah. xD
I think I will only use it to play games with Donkey Show. :3

I did, however, like the Halo Wars video.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah, but its an RTS...which usually suck on consoles...but we'll have tosee how they do...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

people will be too busy playing halo 3 to give it a look, well, i am sure that will be the case for me anyway.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

I probably wont buy halo 3


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

I just finished this right now...
_
*CHECK OUT MY BLING!!!*_



God, it looks so damn icy. 



			
				the hero complex said:
			
		

> Donkey Show.
> I wish to play a game with you.
> But I don't know what I want to play.


Hmmmm... DOOM? :amazed (my magic saw what you posted before =P)

But lemme get some sleep first.  I had graveyard shift last night and I'm spent building my icebox 360. XD



> 1,440,009 is my score in geometry wars...it used to be a good one!


Still not high enough...


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

I like RTS's. >D

I don't know, I might play it first.
then Halo 3.

Donkey Show, your magical? 
I didn't DL the full game yet though. :sweat


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

why not? it is bound to be a classic in both multiplayer and single.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

Some people just don't see the beauty in Halo, Shogun. :3


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Donkey Show, your magical?
> I didn't DL the full game yet though. :sweat


Magic, mod hax, same thing. XD

LOL, it's cool. ^^  DOA4 later on then?   And what do you think of my ice? O_o


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Magic, mod hax, same thing. XD
> 
> LOL, it's cool. ^^  DOA4 later on then?   And what do you think of my ice? O_o



DOA it is then.  
But I haven't played in ever, so I might not be to much competition. <3

I like it, its very shiny. o_o
I wanted to do something with mine, but I'm to afraid to,
I'd cry if the red ring of death happened. ._.


----------



## Aman (Sep 28, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I just finished this right now...
> _
> *CHECK OUT MY BLING!!!*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I just finished this right now...
> _
> *CHECK OUT MY BLING!!!*_
> 
> ...



Damn you donkey damn you 

only online games I have currently are ze enchanted arms, GRAW and saints row


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> DOA it is then.
> But I haven't played in ever, so I might not be to much competition. <3
> 
> I like it, its very shiny. o_o
> ...


LOL, I'm not that good in DOA as well, but hey it might be good.   I'll sleep now though, we game later. ^^

Hehe, yeah, the box is very bling now.    I was going to get a black one, but when I found out the black xbox was coming out later on, I decided to be a baller and go with teh ice. XD  But as for putting it all together, it wasn't that hard.  Unless you really do some trauma to the internals, you won't see el ring o' death.

But I think I'mma wear it around my neck one day and take a pic.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL, I'm not that good in DOA as well, but hey it might be good.   I'll sleep now though, we game later. ^^
> 
> Hehe, yeah, the box is very bling now.    I was going to get a black one, but when I found out the black xbox was coming out later on, I decided to be a baller and go with teh ice. XD  But as for putting it all together, it wasn't that hard.  Unless you really do some trauma to the internals, you won't see el ring o' death.
> 
> But I think I'mma wear it around my neck one day and take a pic.



LOL. BlingBlingin eh? xD

Yeah, I'm always scared to like TOUCH my 360. ._.
My friend has his modded, and I'm envious.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

Modded as in play copied games or just case modded hero?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

To play copied games. 
I wish I didn't have to pay for my games anymore. ._.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

How strange, i thought that the updates would kill modded xbox's


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't know honestly.
All I know is he can burn games now.
We went to like 3 different electronic stores to buy parts to do it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

guy must be a fricking techno genius if he did it without following a guide or anything


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

You can play burned games with a mod chip and while not connected to Live, but you have to switch it off if you want to go on XBOX live.  If not, the server recognizes you have something amiss and BAM, in a few short hours, you're banned from Live forever. XD


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> You can play burned games with a mod chip and while not connected to Live, but you have to switch it off if you want to go on XBOX live.  If not, the server recognizes you have something amiss and BAM, in a few short hours, you're banned from Live forever. XD



Man, I would cry if that happened. 
I don't know, he bought like actual PARTS and took apart the 360 and put them into it. >_>
It wasn't a chip. ._.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

I must get a mod chip


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2006)

Donkey Show how where did you go and how much did you pay to get your 360 blinged out?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah I wouldn't mind getting a black bling bling xbox


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> Donkey Show how where did you go and how much did you pay to get your 360 blinged out?


[Kyuu]​_Kiba​_-​_26[2D6166A5].avi

There are a couple there.  As for black, they're coming out with a black 360 later on, so it won't be unique. XD

I like my shit icy anyway.


----------



## Gyokusai (Sep 28, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I just finished this right now...
> _
> *CHECK OUT MY BLING!!!*_
> 
> ...


Very nice! Is that a case mod or just a skin?

...And is that a Hyakushiki figure I see in the reflection?

Edit: nevermind, just saw the link you provided


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

Nicely done with the case, but that isn't something i would do. I like it plain white. 



			
				Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Still not high enough...



I bet my gamerscore is higher than yours, but that ain't cool.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

360 looks alright...im not a fan of "chrome" or things categorized as "bling"...id have gotten a black one...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

it needs the drive to be black though, i think the chrome works well because of the drive.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

it looks like they gave him a Chrome HDD mod as well though, so im guessing they'd do it with black...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Some people just don't see the beauty in Halo, Shogun. :3




ya halo is good but the beauty of halo escaped me when i play half life 1 / 2 for PC  


DS! i have those SAME exact speaker on my pc right now!

and you just inspired me to pimp out my 360 to the Tokiha MAi's Play House 360. i have to browse the web for what i can do


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

anyone that has speakers has those kind...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

is a what, the suspence is killing me!


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Nicely done with the case, but that isn't something i would do. I like it plain white.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet my gamerscore is higher than yours, but that ain't cool.


Don't worry, you beat my GW score 

Your 360 looks so cool DS 

How come no one ever plays DOA with me?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

cuz DOA isnt a true fighter?? but i like the jigglies, which is what DOAX2 is for...


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

I love DOA online. ^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> it looks like they gave him a Chrome HDD mod as well though, so im guessing they'd do it with black...


Nope, the HDD comes that way.  The thing that they need is a controller shell mod as well.



> Very nice! Is that a case mod or just a skin?
> 
> ...And is that a Hyakushiki figure I see in the reflection?


Yes it is!  And if there were a gold bling version of this case, I would have got it just to match the Hyaku Shiki.  'Tis my fave.  ^^  The champagne gold case on the site isn't good enough.  XD

And DOOM rocks so hard.  FPSs have moved up in the world since this game's inception though.  The controls are alright and I don't remember the game having music like it does on the XBLA version.  Considering it's been like 10 or some odd years since I've played the first one, there's a ton of stuff I don't remember from it.  Makes me want a Duke Nukem XBLA version to come out.  ^^


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

What makes a "true" fighter Blade, enlighten me? Is it the inexecibility or the lack of fun?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

Donkey show. 
Go to bed. ._.
So I can play you later tonight. :3
Cause Vash fails hard at learning how to use the 360.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 28, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ya halo is good but the beauty of halo escaped me when i play half life 1 / 2 for PC


the beauty of HL 2 escaped me when I played its lackluster multiplayer.  



			
				GameSpot said:
			
		

> Molyneux ended the meeting by telling us that the feature he's most excited about in Fable 2 is also the one that he's not willing to talk about yet. The top-secret feature is apparently so revolutionary, that we won't believe it until we can see and play it for ourselves, and so ambitious that nobody on the Lionhead development team wanted any parted in attempting to make it work when he first suggested it. What could this feature possibly be? We're 99 percent certain that you'll find the answer in the aforementioned Leipzig Games Convention keynote, in which Molyneux detailed his plans for incredibly varied and realistic combat in fully interactive locales being played out using only a single button. We look forward to bringing you more information on Fable 2 as soon as it becomes available, though according to the man himself we're unlikely to see the game in action until March next year.


I hope the stuff he is trying to pull of with Fable 2 comes out good in the end.  From the keynote some time ago the stuff he mentioned sounds really good, but extremely difficult to implement correctly in a video game.  I wanna see it in action

oh i suppose i should at least link the original article too


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> the beauty of HL 2 escaped me when I played its lackluster multiplayer.
> 
> 
> I hope the stuff he is trying to pull of with Fable 2 comes out good in the end.  From the keynote some time ago the stuff he mentioned sounds really good, but extremely difficult to implement correctly in a video game.  I wanna see it in action
> ...


HL2: deathmatch = win and gold


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 28, 2006)

It had nothing special about it except the Gravity Gun.  And that only kept my attention for so long.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> What makes a "true" fighter Blade, enlighten me? Is it the inexecibility or the lack of fun?




the skill required...there's just a very big difference between a good fighter(Soul Calibur) and one made for T and A alone(DOA)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

You really never played against somebody who knows HOW to play DOA have you?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

DoA is a good game, but a tough one i find, particularly online, there are many skilled players out there.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

yes, and i killed him by pressing buttons like crazy...that was DOA3 tohugh, DOA4 might have a little bit mroe strategy...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> yes, and i killed him by pressing buttons like crazy...that was DOA3 tohugh, DOA4 might have a little bit mroe strategy...


Then he was crap simple as that, any skilled player would kill a button basher


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

sure, you mean the same way you tried to explain that you beat a "skilled" player at Tekken by mashing buttons? sorry buddy, but Tekken takes a lot more gaming prowess than DOA...so does Soul Calibur which is what I used for this debate...

If you can seriously say that Soul Calibur isnt better than DOA then you are obviously blind...DOA4 just isnt that great a fighter, and its definitely no Virtua Fighter...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

tekken is a pathetic game for me simple as that,


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 28, 2006)

ok, and so is DOA...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 28, 2006)

fine, we all like different fighting games! i think that has already been established.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2006)

SC and DOA are fighters yes but there kidna differant types of fighters. I mean DOA is more about hand to hand SC is not.

though i perfer SC more than DOA.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 28, 2006)

woot, I always thought Soul calibur 2 was a button masher game XD
honestly though, nothing beats Bushido blade 1 and 2  now that game takes skill, button mash and your dead. I don't think I can ever go back to the old "pound-the-other-player-till'-his-health-bar-drops-to-0" type of fighter,
Unless it's really down to earth and no ugly shit clowns and freaks.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey man.
I can't even learn to counter well in DOA. >>
Therefore it must be a little skill based.

Tekken I can pick up with no problem.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2006)

Tekken and DOA4 is total difference I like DOA4 a lil bit better because it has more action.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 28, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> Tekken and DOA4 is total difference I like DOA4 a lil bit better *because it has more action.*


I don't really get this part.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 28, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> I don't really get this part.


I do, perfectly fine.

Its preference.
I don't find Tekken to be that exciting in the least.
I tend to play DOA more so online, so its fun.
I perfer King of Fighters in the long run.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 28, 2006)

It doesn't matter for me anyway, my LCD TV monitor accepts 1080P with component

and they will release a HDMI cable anyway if its needed so it doesnt matter


----------



## slimscane (Sep 28, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> yes, and i killed him by pressing buttons like crazy...that was DOA3 tohugh, DOA4 might have a little bit mroe strategy...


I guess he didn't know how to counter well? 

I read it last time, and I posted it on the front page. I suppose other people read it to.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> nobody read this last time i posted it...


It's been updated Blade.



> I don't really get this part.


If you don't then play the two to compare I personally love both but DOA4 response is faster.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 29, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> nobody read this last time i posted it...


I did I found i tmostly uninteresting though, I don't worry about 1080p so much I do not doubt microsoft will be able to deliver what they promised and by the time 1080p is an important factor to most people im sure microsoft will be sorted.

As for the fighting game thing I have to admit to prefering DOA to Tekken as well but I have always had an issue with the flow of Tekken. Fighters need to have good flow and to me Tekken feels stop and starty like the timing is just off. I also really like the counter system in DOA fo the most part I can beat people who are foreign to the game in match after match just by countering them which is satisfying!
My favourite beat-em-up franchise out at the moment is Virtua Fighter I thought that Virtua Fighetr 4 was such a good game!


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 29, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> nobody read this last time i posted it...



People read it believe me. It's up to them if they want to discuss it.
Besides we will know more about it when the update is officially made. 

As for fighting game. I honestly prefer DOA over Tekken simply for its pacing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2006)

DOA is shunned in the fighting game community because of how it plays and basically overall it. It's lack of depth compared to most fighters (Tekken, VF) is a problem. 

Tekken however is held on a high platform because the game has gameplay mechanics not many other fighters have. Traditional fighting games are usually played with buttons that correspond to the strength of the attack (like weak punch, medium punch and strong punch). Instead of having all the buttons coordinating on all limbs every individual button is focused around all four limbs of a player so you string up combos that way and eventually you will be able to figure out your own combos and special attacks. It makes it harder for the opponent to figure out what you're going to do but once they do you can easily switch them around. It also has tactical positioning, frame data, combo string juggles, lockdown games, and many more. It's nowhere near being a button masher and the difficulty to master a Tekken game is fierce, it's a hard game to master. An experienced Tekken player can easily destroy a button masher also. Not only that but it's characters are all unique. 

It's a turtler's paradise. Instead of focusing on speed and reaction like many other fighter's it emphasized on rhythem, strategy and deception. 

Virtual Fighter is held pretty highly also. Button mashers die easily here too. VF has the most true "depth" out of all fighters but the attacks, story and uniqueness isn't on par with Tekken. Still though the depth of VF exceeds that of all 3D fighters. 

Street Fighter III: Third Strike is well-recieved and extremely well. I remember watching a video of Chun-Li vs Ken that literally blew me away. It has alot of depth in it also and it's fun to so that's loved. 

In the fighting game world the games that are held very highly are Street Fighter, Tekken and Virtual Fighter mainly. You even mention DOA to an experienced fighting gamer they will laugh and proceed to fall to the ground with mass hysteria. To the hardcore fighting game community it isn't really up to par with Tekken or Virtual Fighter. It's been commonly referred to a true "button masher". 

It's just like that in the fighting game community. 

I'm not really sure about Soul Calibur. Last I heard it was liked.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> It's a turtler's paradise. Instead of focusing on speed and reaction like many other fighter's it emphasized on rhythem, strategy and deception.


I must be playing the wrong games then.... Rhythm? Strategy? Deception?...DECEPTION!! Seriously I just dont get that part at all. Anyway, real life fights are more about reaction than anything else so maybe thats why I enjoy games which are more reaction focused?


> It's just like that in the fighting game community.


......Still doesnt detract in anyway to me putting Tekken at the very bottom of my list of fighters. Just because someone says I should like it doesnt mean that I will. 
And it will take a superlative game to knock Virtua Fighter of my top spot!

I do, however, think that the beat-em-up genre is dying of on us the only games coming out are sequels in a series of franchises nothing fresh seems to be being done. I think we need a new and really well crafted fighter.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> DOA is shunned in the fighting game community because of how it plays and basically overall it. It's lack of depth compared to most fighters (Tekken, VF) is a problem.



Shunned is kind of harsh don't you think? Plus to be honest at the current time. Despite lack of depth DOA is way ahead of any fighting game when it comes to Online gaming. It does have modes that helps you fine tune your skills so I honestly don't get the lack of depth part. If you know how to play. You know how to throw double-digit combos. 

It's only downside is out of its double-digit number of characters. Only 4-5 of them are appealling storyline wise. Oh yeah if you have 4 you will know the finall boss battle is a b*tch.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 29, 2006)

man, i can't believe the last day of brining it home! no demos no decent videos no nothin'! i guess it isn't the end of the world, but i was expecting at least one more demo...


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 29, 2006)

I like DOA, and anything that involves great graphics and huge breastesses. But its true, the learning curve isn't nearly is big as with the top 3d fighting games, namely Tekken and VF. There was a time when those games had shallow learning curves, as much as I like tekken 2, back when 10 strings mattered somewhat there wasnt as much to the game.
And it doesnt take as much to become a champion in DOA. Even a former tournament champion complained about this and said he prefers tekken and VF despite never winning  a tournament. VF may keep your hands moving at all times thanks to the counter system, but after a while it wont be as challenging as VF or Tekken.
I think Tekken has an awesome storyline and the juggle system is one of the coolest things to enter the fighting game realm, but thats just me. And DOA has MK beat by a longshot when it comes to depth, and its only getting better, so dont fret DOA fans.


----------



## ricc (Sep 29, 2006)

DOA, first couple of times, pretty hard, then you start figuring out how everything works, go online, win some matches, then as you get a higher grade, you notice the skill level of player and believe me the difference between C B A S SS is HUGE, if you want to get higher you'll need to learn about the characters, the moves/weak&strong points, some said well button bashing works, maybe against low grade players, every well playing chara will destroy you.

But don't get me wrong I love Tekken/Soul Calibur and other fighters, but DOA is number 1 on my list, mostly because in the higher lvl fights the mindgame comes in place and it just opens up a whole new world of gameplay. 

I get my 360 back around monday from repairs (broke for the 3rd time already), so if anyone wants to rumble my GT is Shiricc.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> I must be playing the wrong games then.... Rhythm? Strategy? Deception?...DECEPTION!! Seriously I just dont get that part at all. Anyway, real life fights are more about reaction than anything else so maybe thats why I enjoy games which are more reaction focused?
> *
> ......Still doesnt detract in anyway to me putting Tekken at the very bottom of my list of fighters. Just because someone says I should like it doesnt mean that I will. *
> And it will take a superlative game to knock Virtua Fighter of my top spot!
> ...


I wasn't even specifically talking to you so I don't know why you are taking my comment personally. You can put Tekken in your bottom spot all you want, I don't really care. 

And yeah deception. 



			
				Potentialflip said:
			
		

> Shunned is kind of harsh don't you think? Plus to be honest at the current time. Despite lack of depth DOA is way ahead of any fighting game when it comes to Online gaming. It does have modes that helps you fine tune your skills so I honestly don't get the lack of depth part. If you know how to play. You know how to throw double-digit combos.
> 
> It's only downside is out of its double-digit number of characters. Only 4-5 of them are appealling storyline wise. Oh yeah if you have 4 you will know the finall boss battle is a b*tch.


Not really. Believe me, it's literally shunned there. It was the best word I could use in the situation. I could have said "hated" but shunned just fit. Duy Nyugen made a comment about it once too. 

Tekken doesn't have online yet and neither does VF4 and SF: Third Strike so DoA is the most obvious choice in the matter. Tekken 6 will have online surely so when the time comes we will truly see how they stack up online-wise. Right now DoA's online is the best because out of all the 3D fighters it's the only one that has online. 

VF5 so far looks to be the best of the fighters. Tekken 6 hasn't really been shown yet. Either way DoA has a lack of depth compared to Tekken and VF.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> to each is own,I bought N3 for 360 I love it still with mix results or not.
> 
> I just wonder why you bought samurai warriors instead of N3. atleast N3 has next gen graphics.



sorry for the late reply  

Because N3 is cheap and I don't give a rats ass for graphics, that's why   
Sw2 has a ton of stuff, while N3 is way to empty and I've heard alot of bad stuff about it, coming from people who actually like the genre.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Not really. Believe me, it's literally shunned there. It was the best word I could use in the situation. I could have said "hated" but shunned just fit. Duy Nyugen made a comment about it once too.
> 
> Tekken doesn't have online yet and neither does VF4 and SF: Third Strike so DoA is the most obvious choice in the matter. Tekken 6 will have online surely so when the time comes we will truly see how they stack up online-wise. Right now DoA's online is the best because out of all the 3D fighters it's the only one that has online.
> 
> VF5 so far looks to be the best of the fighters. Tekken 6 hasn't really been shown yet. Either way DoA has a lack of depth compared to Tekken and VF.



You do know what shunned means right? It means stay away from whatever your shunning from at all costs. I have yet to read many reviews stating "Stay Away From" Dead or Alive. For example: People have shunned from the Sony PlayStation 3 until it drops its retail price. Heck even an OPM editor stated it. So yeah I believe it is a little harsh for a word. Cause in all honesty the reception of the DOA franchise is rather mixed not predominately loved or hated (the other word you would have used I guess). 

I know DOA is the only one who has Online. I simply pointed it out cause supposedly the game lacks depth. Now I simply asked your definition of why it is lacking depth. Because we all know there are many perceptions of the word depth. Cause if it can give me the experience I am looking for in a fighting game. Then that is good enough for me. 

Like I previously stated. It only has a couple of downsides. I don't really consider learning curve that big of a downside cause I have beaten a couple of experienced-done their homework Virtua Fighter (I'm a button masher in that game) and Tekken (I'm not thoroughly experienced) players.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 29, 2006)

Potentialflip said:
			
		

> You do know what shunned means right? It means stay away from whatever your shunning from at all costs. I have yet to read many reviews stating "Stay Away From" Dead or Alive. For example: People have shunned from the Sony PlayStation 3 until it drops its retail price. Heck even an OPM editor stated it. So yeah I believe it is a little harsh for a word. Cause in all honesty the reception of the DOA franchise is rather mixed not predominately loved or hated (the other word you would have used I guess).
> 
> I know DOA is the only one who has Online. I simply pointed it out cause supposedly the game lacks depth. Now I simply asked your definition of why it is lacking depth. Because we all know there are many perceptions of the word depth. Cause if it can give me the experience I am looking for in a fighting game. Then that is good enough for me.
> 
> Like I previously stated. It only has a couple of downsides. I don't really consider learning curve that big of a downside cause I have beaten a couple of experienced-done their homework Virtua Fighter (I'm a button masher in that game) and Tekken (I'm not thoroughly experienced) players.


Because its not on PS3 =D



XDD


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

I know plenty of gamers that play DOA and enjoy it.
Show me statistics before you go throwing around the words shunned and hated.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 29, 2006)

I enjoy DOA4 and il pr'obably buy it one of these days


----------



## MS81 (Sep 29, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> sorry for the late reply
> 
> Because N3 is cheap and I don't give a rats ass for graphics, that's why
> Sw2 has a ton of stuff, while N3 is way to empty and I've heard alot of bad stuff about it, coming from people who actually like the genre.


a game that got the same grade as SW2 with better graphics count me in IMO get the game for yourself don't take ppl words for it.

I myself loved Devil Kings maybe is PS3 get pt.3 then I think that will totally kick ass.

as for the fighting games 

1.VF series

2.DOA/Soul Calibur series

3.Tekken series


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

I completely agree with KN. I have a lot of friends who use to participate in tournaments, they focus on tekken because that’s their speciality but there are other games to play, tournaments with the best fighting games, and as far as I know there is no DOA in that tournaments, only the best fighting games are allowed, games like Street fighter II (one of the most popular), Street fighter III, Street Fighter Alpha II (don’t ask me why but they prefer alpha II to alpha III), Tekken 5, Soul Calibur, Virtua Fighter 4, guilty gear. As you see there is no DOA. 

Around the fighting community that I know and I’m part off DOA is considered a not so good game, people and myself included think DOA focus only on the graphics, the game is good but if you compare all the DOA games you will see that they are almost the same only with minor changes, like the graphics or a few new characters. Its almost pathetic, the game doesn’t show any evolution.

Compared to Tekken its even more pathetic, from Tekken to Tekken there is always a great evolution in the base and fighting system, go see Tekken 3, the game had some 2D characteristics and you had to press R1 or L1( I don’t remember well) to move to the sides, in Tekken 4 the scenarios were part of the game, there was limits and you could move freely, for me it was the worst Tekken ever but still it helped Namco to deliver the best Tekken game ever with Tekken 5, who is almost perfect, in my opinion Tekken 5 is what all 3D fighting games aspired to be. 

I know some people don’t like the game, but believe me that it’s a great game when you know how to play, and when you find the perfect character for you to play, because in Tekken the characters are all different from each others, of course some have look alike moves but nothing compared with DOA, where all ninjas move in the same way, jump in the same way, have the same moves… 

For me Tekken is perfect like no other, there is no other game who can give you such tension as you play with other great skilled players, when I play with my friends I can’t be a friend who them because there is such a enormous competition between us its like our life’s depend on who win the fight or not, while I play DOA I don’t care if I lose, the game doesn’t push you, there is no difficulty, its easy to do combos.




			
				Niabingi said:
			
		

> Fighters need to have good flow and to me Tekken feels stop and starty like the timing is just off.



That’s because you don’t know how to play properly, I too had the same problems when I started to play Tekken, I couldn’t move the characters the way I wanted because Tekken is not like the others fighting games, first you have to adapt to the physics of the game and you need to have good timing and depth perception, once you have that and once you start to memorise your favourite character moves you will to play better. As you grow better and if you find good Tekken gamers then you will see how hard is to master the game, because there is a huge difference between someone who play well Tekken, and the one who play very well. 






			
				the hero complex said:
			
		

> I know plenty of gamers that play DOA and enjoy it.
> Show me statistics before you go throwing around the words shunned and hated.



Tournaments, I don’t know if you know but in Korea Japan etc. there are various arcade tournaments, and guess what, the Tekken tournaments are the most prestigious.
Anyone can play very well DOA, but finding someone who mastered Tekken completely is very difficult, I’m lucky because I have a friend who mastered the game and is the champion of my country, and believe me, to reach that status is no easy thing.
People just don’t care if you know how to play DOA, its easy.

In Tekken I remember some guys who said they played great and that I would have a hard time to defeat them just to find out they were noobs in the game, but they tough they played well enough.  



			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Because its not on PS3 =D


DOA 2 was on PS2 and was a good game, but was totally eclipsed by Tekken, I wonder why, in fact all fighting games in the console are eclipsed by Tekken, even in Japan the most popular fighting arcade games are Tekken and Virtua Fighter. I wonder if all these people who like Tekken are wrong. 

Its not because the game inst on the PS3, its because Tekken pwns DOA so badly…
Well, to tell you the truth Tekken pwns all 3D fighting games, and those who truly know the game are the ones who know that. 
I had DOA 3 to the xbox, and sorry, the game doesn’t reach Tekken 3 potential as a game, not counting the graphics.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2006)

Calm down people.

Anyway I have never really played Dead or alive I have picked it up and played it but I never really liked it.

Virtual fighter I played back on my dreamcast haven't played for some time.

Tekken I am playing well now. Overall I prefer it out of the rest I don't really think it is bias speaking I just prever it overall I find that like you have more levels of play. Like there are noticeable gaps in skill.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Tournaments, I don’t know if you know but in Korea Japan etc. there are various arcade tournaments, and guess what, the Tekken tournaments are the most prestigious.
> Anyone can play very well DOA, but finding someone who mastered Tekken completely is very difficult, I’m lucky because I have a friend who mastered the game and is the champion of my country, and believe me, to reach that status is no easy thing.
> People just don’t care if you know how to play DOA, its easy.



I am fully aware of tournaments, and that is far from statistics. Its an ever changing number of people. If anything, we have more DOA tournies then Tekken.
I can play Tekken amazingly, but I can't play DOA with any skill or ease,
hell, I can't even counter properly, its not that EASY for everyone. If anything, Tekken is easy for me, and I don't find it fun in the least. Its preference over anything else, mostly.

But before someone can say that one game is BETTER then another they need to show me real strongly based statistics, not variables.


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey, Slimscane can you update my GamerTag today I bought the game Perfect Dark Zero. So, can you add that to my games.


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

Tekken fame surpasses the console world, in terms of arcade game is one of the most popular and well succeeded games of all times. 



			
				the hero complex said:
			
		

> I am fully aware of tournaments, and that is far from statistics. Its an ever changing number of people. If anything, we have more DOA tournies then Tekken.
> I can play Tekken amazingly, but I can't play DOA with any skill or ease,
> hell, I can't even counter properly, its not that EASY for everyone. If anything, Tekken is easy for me, and I don't find it fun in the least. Its preference over anything else, mostly.
> 
> But before someone can say that one game is BETTER then another they need to show me real strongly based statistics, not variables.


If you want to know Tekken does have characters with counters, you have Asuka, you have Paul, Nina, Feng, you think it?s easy to land a counter with these characters? And here you don?t have almost 1 second of counter, you have to use the counter in the exact same moment the opponent attacks, much better than having all characters with the same counters, in Tekken there are characters with counters to punches only, Law can counter easily Steve Fox because Steve only uses punches, can you see now how the tactics are different in tekken depending of the character you are using? You don?t have that in DOA, do you?



			
				the hero complex said:
			
		

> If anything, Tekken is easy for me, and I don't find it fun in the least.


Yes, its easy against the cpu, very easy, but how about playing against someone who is a real pro? Maybe you never tried playing Tekken in hard mode.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Tekken fame surpasses the console world, in terms of arcade game is one of the most popular and well succeeded games of all times.
> 
> 
> If you want to know Tekken does have characters with counters, you have Asuka, you have Paul, Nina, Feng, you think it’s easy to land a counter with these characters? And here you don’t have almost 1 second of counter, you have to use the counter in the exact same moment the opponent attacks, much better than having all characters with the same counters, in Tekken there are characters with counters to punches only, Law can counter easily Steve Fox because Steve only uses punches, can you see now how the tactics are different in tekken depending of the character you are using? You don´t have that in DOA, do you?
> ...



A] I'm fully aware of the characters and their counters, thank you. I don't really care if the counters are different, I'd rather just learn DOA's counters in general [I like perfection when I play]

B] I've played in a Tekken Tournaments, so don't preach to me about playing against someone that can play, or playing in hard mode. Its still easy.

C] I BARELY hear of anyone talking about Tekken were I live.
So, I lack in the thinking it really is THAT popular around the masses, sorry.

EDIT: Infact, I WORK in a game store, and more people buy and say they enjoy DOA over Tekken. I can't remember the last person that walked in a bought Tekken, other then that PSP game that came out recently, and even then it sold horribly and lot of people traded it in.h


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2006)

To be honest I don't find Tekken all that easy. I can now play the game on Ultra hard and win games. But like if I stop playing I will slip down. I still need to increase my gaming with it. Like there are things that I don't really know about it when I see the hardcore people speaking it shocks me.

I don't know much about dead or alive because I was never intrested in it enough to actually play so I am can't really compare the two games.

I guess from my point of view I prefer Tekken it is the game I still play now.


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> A] I'm fully aware of the characters and their counters, thank you. I don't really care if the counters are different, I'd rather just learn DOA's counters in general [I like perfection when I play]
> 
> B] I've played in a Tekken Tournaments, so don't preach to me about playing against someone that can play, or playing in hard mode. Its still easy.
> 
> ...


I already told you that in Japan Tekken is the most popular 3D fighting game and has a huge fan base since Tekken 2 who was a huge success in the arcades and in the ps2, now if you don’t know anyone who play the game and if you think no one like the game you just have to search around about Tekken and how the Tekken 3 arcade version was the most wanted arcade game when it came out, since that time Tekken keeps gaining fans.

Now, what is DOA compared with Tekken? What DOA has to be compared with Tekken? Huge fan base? Where? As far as I know Japanese like the game because they are interested in boobies.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 29, 2006)

Since when can you compare the american fanbase with the japanese?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> I already told you that in Japan Tekken is the most popular 3D fighting game and has a huge fan base since Tekken 2 who was a huge success in the arcades and in the ps2, now if you don’t know anyone who play the game and if you think no one like the game you just have to search around about Tekken and how the Tekken 3 arcade version was the most wanted arcade game when it came out, since that time Tekken keeps gaining fans.
> 
> Now, what is DOA compared with Tekken? What DOA has to be compared with Tekken? Huge fan base? Where? As far as I know Japanese like the game because they are interested in boobies.



I don't live in Japan, therefore, I see it far from effecting where I live.
& I'm not saying that nobody plays the game, obviously, if I just said that
I did play it.

I didn't even see the point of comparing the two.
The point of the matter is, NO person has the right to call one game better then the other, I'm sorry.

The sales where I live, in percentages, we sell about 66% more DOA then Tekken, and thats just purely from the sale's point of view. I don't stand and ask every person why they buy it, they come up to the counter, buy it, and I never see them again, unlike Tekken fans, where I see them come back around 2 days later.

I'm looking at the sales, not the people that like either or.
People pick up and stop playing games everyday, they are just variables.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2006)

> I didn't even see the point of comparing the two.
> The point of the matter is, NO person has the right to call one game better then the other, I'm sorry.



Well yeah technically people do have the right, like yeah I think so. Though it is usually from their point of view. If someone holds an opinion that a game well to him it is. Overall a game can outrightly be better.



> The sales where I live, in percentages, we sell about 66% more DOA then Tekken, and thats just purely from the sale's point of view. I don't stand and ask every person why they buy it, they come up to the counter, buy it, and I never see them again, unlike Tekken fans, where I see them come back around 2 days later.



I don't really know what sells more but it is similar to this. Everyone at my college rocks PSPs I haven't seen a single DS, like the PSP doesn't sell more. In certain areas people likely behave a set way. Like with votes in the uk I think they do it based on areas, or and in the US to I am not entirely sure on this though.


----------



## Akira (Sep 29, 2006)

I know this is a little off topic, but wasn't VF5 supposed to be coming to the 360?


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Since when can you compare the american fanbase with the japanese?


I?m comparing world wide. And I?m not American so I don?t know what is more popular there, it may be DOA, but if in Japan and Europe Tekken is more popular and in America DOA is more popular then you know which one wins. 



			
				the hero complex said:
			
		

> I don't live in Japan, therefore, I see it far from effecting where I live.
> & I'm not saying that nobody plays the game, obviously, if I just said that
> I did play it.
> 
> ...



Obviously right now DOA sells more because DOA 4 was recently launched, and I believe there are more xbox?s per gamer in America than psp?s, so its obvious that DOA wins in terms of sales. And since DOA is the only 3D fighting game to the xbox 360 people have to choose DOA because there are no other options.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 29, 2006)

I have seen more involving DOA in europe then tekken


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Obviously right now DOA sells more because DOA 4 was recently launched, and I believe there are more xbox´s per gamer in America than psp´s, so its obvious that DOA wins in terms of sales. And since DOA is the only 3D fighting game to the xbox 360 people have to choose DOA because there are no other options.



Actually, more people are buying DOA 3 then DOA 4, so I really don't think thats the reason for the sales. They just aren't buying Tekken, and that Tekken PSP game JUST came out, as opposed to DOA 4, that came out about..4 months ago, has been returned at least 40 times.

I'm not talking people who have 360's, I'm talking about people that still have older consoles.

I can't even begin to tell you the sales of DOA on 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2006)

Actually Tekken sold not to great in Japan. DOA sold much better than it.


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I have seen more involving DOA in europe then tekken


I can tell you the appositive off what you just said.  



			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Actually Tekken sold not to great in Japan. DOA sold much better than it.


I don’t know about that, but you have to consider the fact that the psp is having a hard time in Japan and that Tekken dark resurrection was just a port to the psp of the same game Japanese player have been playing for long time. 
I’m a Tekken fan and I would never buy a psp, even with Tekken there, maybe that was the thought people had. I want Tekken to the ps2 not to the psp.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2006)

Potentialflip said:
			
		

> You do know what shunned means right? It means stay away from whatever your shunning from at all costs. I have yet to read many reviews stating "Stay Away From" Dead or Alive. For example: People have shunned from the Sony PlayStation 3 until it drops its retail price. Heck even an OPM editor stated it. So yeah I believe it is a little harsh for a word. Cause in all honesty the reception of the DOA franchise is rather mixed not predominately loved or hated (the other word you would have used I guess).
> 
> I know DOA is the only one who has Online. I simply pointed it out cause supposedly the game lacks depth. Now I simply asked your definition of why it is lacking depth. Because we all know there are many perceptions of the word depth. Cause if it can give me the experience I am looking for in a fighting game. Then that is good enough for me.
> 
> Like I previously stated. It only has a couple of downsides. I don't really consider learning curve that big of a downside cause I have beaten a couple of experienced-done their homework Virtua Fighter (I'm a button masher in that game) and Tekken (I'm not thoroughly experienced) players.


In the fighting game community however it isn't like that. There the game isn't really mixed outside of the small margin that plays it.

Depth as in actual fighting game mechanics(tactical positioning, frame data, turtling, lockdown games) other than the standard stuff (weak punch, medium punch and ect). Experience also plays a point in that. If you think that you have enough experience then go ahead and play DoA. I didn't say you hve to stop playing it, you don't even see me here trying to change your mind either. 

It depends how you mean experienced. An experienced Tekken player can beat ultra hard arcade easily without getting hit and then that wouldn't mean he's experienced. However he can go to the arcades and still get beaten by someone who's played in the Evo fighting game tournament or an arcade regular who's been practicing on the game well. That doesn't prove experience. 

I thought I was good too when I beat ultra hard until I went to my arcade and was easily whipped by a 5'6 asian man. You can say you are good because you can do these things in the game. The same with Virtua Fighter. You can be good at home but lose to experienced players. If you think Tekken's too easy for you and DOA is harder for you then you probably either haven't been fighting experienced Tekken players on the level of tournament regulars and just your average joe arcade fans who stop by and want to try out Tekken or either you or your opponent is a button masher and that clearly was a factor. 

Now to tournaments, I'm not sure about DOA but I do know Tekken holds regional, national and global world tournaments. A friend of mine went to the world tournament and was beaten in the first round. Tekken definately isn't shy of tournament gameplay. It's the hit in Japan, America, Korea also and everywhere else. I'm not going to get onto DoA but all I will say is that it doesn't have more Tekken tournaments than Tekken. DoA qualified for Evo this year just because they barely made the contestant number. 

In the fighting game community DOA isn't liked at all and it's commonly bashed. You might like the game but no offense, you aren't the fighting game community really. The fighting game community has tournaments all over the word, they go to Evo, they practice at the arcade every weekend just to get a little better and test against their friends. Believe me, I've been to some Tekken 5 tournaments and I've seen this. I've heard about it from people and I've even been to different arcades. Hell, I checked online to see if my place was the only place that didn't like DoA but as it turns out most of the fighting game community does because of it's lack of depth. Compare that to Tekken's turtler's paradise, tactical positioning, frame data, combo string juggles, lockdown games, varied tier list, and everything else that makes up the game it won't matter because the game is above DoA. 

People like that hate DoA. You can like it for all you want but don't get offensive because this is the truth. You like DoA? Good for you. Many fighting game fans think it's a joke to the fighting game community. I for one played DoA 4 at a friend's house one night and I was laughing out loud because I saw why people were commenting on it. It just doesn't have the depth of Tekken or Virtua Fighter.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2006)

When i find my sale figures in my bookmarks you will see. I allways followed media create and there figures and Tekken allways lost to DOA in terms of sales.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyuubi, what exactly do you consider the gaming community to be?
Because I lack seeing the people fitting the description that you seem to have deemed them.
& I've pretty much been around games my entire life.


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

About DoA, the environments, graphics and online-mode is enough for it to be a great game, at least to me. The sound sucks though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2006)

ya DOA sound is not great but the overall fighting game is pretty amazing.. IMO i think tekken as fallen basically after number 3. the PS2 ones are really "bleh" not that great compared to there Ps1 counter parts . The only good Tekken game that has been released is on the PSP and that is selling pretty bad but i will expect it to jump over to PS2 in the future. ( the psp game has barely sold over 300k )

but this is an xbox thread so im not going to debate on such issues. that and im shaving atm and getting ready for a great week


----------



## Akira (Sep 29, 2006)

Um, Can someone answer my question please Lol.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> In the fighting game community however it isn't like that. There the game isn't really mixed outside of the small margin that plays it.
> 
> Depth as in actual fighting game mechanics(tactical positioning, frame data, turtling, lockdown games) other than the standard stuff (weak punch, medium punch and ect). Experience also plays a point in that. If you think that you have enough experience then go ahead and play DoA. I didn't say you hve to stop playing it, you don't even see me here trying to change your mind either.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, what is this "fighting game community" you speak of, and why were we not invited?  We play fighting games.  Is there some sort of special requirement?



> You might like the game but no offense, you aren't the fighting game community really.


Oh.  So the special requirement is not liking DOA.  Nice logic.  5 out of 5 DOA haters hate DOA!



> The fighting game community has tournaments all over the word, they go to Evo, they practice at the arcade every weekend just to get a little better and test against their friends. Believe me, I've been to some Tekken 5 tournaments and I've seen this. I've heard about it from people and I've even been to different arcades. Hell, I checked online to see if my place was the only place that didn't like DoA but as it turns out most of the fighting game community does because of it's lack of depth. Compare that to Tekken's turtler's paradise, tactical positioning, frame data, combo string juggles, lockdown games, varied tier list, and everything else that makes up the game it won't matter because the game is above DoA.


You sound like you were shocked to learn that people actually play arcade games religiously.  We, on the other hand, actually have some idea of what goes on.  We're aware that there are networks and tournaments for these things.
Also, twelve-year-old kids occupy the Tekken machines far more than they should if it were actually a considered a great game outside the twelve-year-old community.



> People like that hate DoA. You can like it for all you want but don't get offensive because this is the truth. You like DoA? Good for you. Many fighting game fans think it's a joke to the fighting game community. I for one played DoA 4 at a friend's house one night and I was laughing out loud because I saw why people were commenting on it. It just doesn't have the depth of Tekken or Virtua Fighter.


Virtua Fighter has depth?  Seriously?


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Kyuubi, what exactly do you consider the gaming community to be?
> Because I lack seeing the people fitting the description that you seem to have deemed them.
> & I've pretty much been around games my entire life.


He is talking about the people who train hard to reach a good place in tournaments, people who stay awake all night before some Tekken tournament, I totally agree with KN, because I have experience with this type of situations, in tournaments like that, high level tournaments who can?t find anyone who likes DOA, because you only will find hardcore fighting games fans who only allow the best games to be played in tournaments, it doesn?t matter if the game is old (Street Fighter II) or new, the game has to be good, and DOA never entered the restrict area of good fighting games. 

I know the best Tekken player in my country and some of his friends (which are great players too) and they all hate DOA, before a tournament I train with them, we play all day sometimes, that?s the kind of people KN is talking, not the people who go to the tournaments to lose in the first round.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2006)

No VF5 isn't coming to the 360. SEGA said it's a PS3 exclusive. 



			
				the hero complex said:
			
		

> Kyuubi, what exactly do you consider the gaming community to be?
> Because I lack seeing the people fitting the description that you seem to have deemed them.
> & I've pretty much been around games my entire life.


I see them all the time. 

That is the fighting game community, not the standard gaming community. They go to tournaments, practice at the arcade on games such as Virtua Fighter, Tekken and Soul Calibur, they get better and challenge their friends, they check online to see who's the best players of said video game and learn new stragies to overall become better. These people do exist. They usually go to massive fighting game tournaments like Evo also. 

I used to be one of them for around 6 months until Tekken 5 came out and I lost all reason to go to my arcade.


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ya DOA sound is not great but the overall fighting game is pretty amazing.. IMO i think tekken as fallen basically after number 3. the PS2 ones are really "bleh" not that great compared to there Ps1 counter parts . The only good Tekken game that has been released is on the PSP and that is selling pretty bad but i will expect it to jump over to PS2 in the future. ( the psp game has barely sold over 300k )
> 
> but this is an xbox thread so im not going to debate on such issues. that and im shaving atm and getting ready for a great week


If you look at the sales you will find out that DOA Extreme Volleyball sells more in Japan than the real fighting DOA games.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> He is talking about the people who train hard to reach a good place in tournaments, people who stay awake all night before some Tekken tournament, I totally agree with KN, because I have experience with this type of situations, in tournaments like that, high level tournaments who can’t find anyone who likes DOA, because you only will find hardcore fighting games fans who only allow the best games to be played in tournaments, it doesn’t matter if the game is old (Street Fighter II) or new, the game has to be good, and DOA never entered the restrict area of good fighting games.
> 
> I know the best Tekken player in my country and some of his friends (which are great players too) and they all hate DOA, before a tournament I train with them, we play all day sometimes, that’s the kind of people KN is talking, not the people who go to the tournaments to lose in the first round.



So, your telling me that I have to stay up and play video games all night?
And win a bunch of tournaments to be part of the gaming community?  

I assumed that anyone that played video games were part of the 'gaming community', I guess I lacked to realize that I had to have no life to be part of it.

I also thought the gaming community were people that PLAYED GAMES and enjoyed them. I'm sorry, I was obviously mistaken.

I guess I'll just be part of the normal folk, that sit in front of my tv, and play for the fun of the game.

Good luck being elitists.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> If you look at the sales you will find out that DOA Extreme Volleyball sells more in Japan than the real fighting DOA games.



You are correct it does but the DOA games ( volley bal and fighting) out sell Tekken in japan.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 29, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> If you look at the sales you will find out that DOA Extreme Volleyball sells more in Japan than the real fighting DOA games.


So the series attracts fans on multiple levels.  I don't exactly see how that could be a bad thing.

Also, since most of us are currently not in Japan, quoting Japanese sales does not really help much, and until you show us otherwise, we will have to assume you are only doing it because the US sales numbers so horribly destroy your argument.


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> You sound like you were shocked to learn that people actually play arcade games religiously.  We, on the other hand, actually have some idea of what goes on.  We're aware that there are networks and tournaments for these things.
> Also, twelve-year-old kids occupy the Tekken machines far more than they should if it were actually a considered a great game outside the twelve-year-old community.


Actually the same goes for DOA, , twelve-year-old kids buy  DOA games first because they don?t have other options, the xbox doesn?t have many fighting games and second because they like boobies, while Tekken sells and is popular since Tekken 2 came out, which was a success not because of the girls but because it was revolutionary. 

DOA started to gain fame because it was a launch game for the xbox, the only fighting game in the system and had girls, and of course the graphics, it had the most potent console etc. Tekken continues to have success thanks to the great fighting system and thanks to the fans that keep liking tekken since Tekken 2 came out.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, what is this "fighting game community" you speak of, and why were we not invited?  We play fighting games.  Is there some sort of special requirement?



Perhaps I need to say the extreme experienced fighting game community then compared to the community which don't go to tournaments, get better, play against others they know and have contests. 

Better for ya? Or maybe I need to rename it to the "hardcore fighting game community" or perhaps the "fighting game community that's actually serious about fighters". Would that work?

I think you see what I'm getting at here. 


> Oh.  So the special requirement is not liking DOA.  Nice logic.  5 out of 5 DOA haters hate DOA!


Sorry buddy. But that's wrong. 





> You sound like you were shocked to learn that people actually play arcade games religiously.  We, on the other hand, actually have some idea of what goes on.  We're aware that there are networks and tournaments for these


Did I sound like I was shocked? Actually what I was shocked about is people hating DOA, nothing about what you mentioned however. 



> Also, twelve-year-old kids occupy the Tekken machines far more than they should if it were actually a considered a great game outside the twelve-year-old community.


The same can be said for 12-year olds around the 360 just to play DOA because they like seeing boobs right? Or maybe DOA Extreme?

The Tekken machines in tournaments are usually filled with late teens-early 20's players, atleast coming from the arcades and the tournaments I've been to. I don't know about where you've been to but that's what I've seen myself. 


> Virtua Fighter has depth?  Seriously?


I seriously hope this was a joke because VF is the fighter with the most depth out of all the 3D fighters.


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Actually the same goes for DOA, , twelve-year-old kids buy  DOA games first because they don?t have other options, the xbox doesn?t have many fighting games and second because they like boobies, while Tekken sells and is popular since Tekken 2 came out, which was a success not because of the girls but because it was revolutionary.


Is it that hard to believe that some actually liked the game? 

And there are easier way to watch boobies than on fighting games. >_>


----------



## Black Mage (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> I seriously hope this was a joke because VF is the fighter with the most depth out of all the 3D fighters.




That may be true but then again...3D fighters aren't my favorites


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Perhaps I need to say the extreme experienced fighting game community then compared to the community which don't go to tournaments, get better, play against others they know and have contests.
> 
> Better for ya? Or maybe I need to rename it to the "hardcore fighting game community" or perhaps the "fighting game community that's actually serious about fighters". Would that work?
> .



No, its not.
Your generalizing a mass public of people.
I'm not anything like you, and I compete in gaming tournaments all the time.
Infact, I don't want to be considered anything close to the same way you are.
I'm more then serious about fighting games and you have no right to pass your judgement on people that don't think the same way as you, and call them 'non serious gamers'


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Actually the same goes for DOA, , twelve-year-old kids buy  DOA games first because they don?t have other options, the xbox doesn?t have many fighting games and second because they like boobies, while Tekken sells and is popular since Tekken 2 came out, which was a success not because of the girls but because it was revolutionary.
> 
> DOA started to gain fame because it was a launch game for the xbox, the only fighting game in the system and had girls, and of course the graphics, it had the most potent console etc. Tekken continues to have success thanks to the great fighting system and thanks to the fans that keep liking tekken since Tekken 2 came out.



you Do realize sales have droped since after tekken 3 for the tekken series? ( in america , japan etc) alot of critics was despising how the game was going? basically the PSP game was the first tekken game to receive such a good reveiw and what not from players and publications.

eh i have to go for the weekend but stop using sales as a for front because if you did research on it DOA has been outselling Tekken ever since the PS2 games. 

Anyways im off!


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> So, your telling me that I have to stay up and play video games all night?
> And win a bunch of tournaments to be part of the gaming community?
> 
> I assumed that anyone that played video games were part of the 'gaming community', I guess I lacked to realize that I had to have no life to be part of it.
> ...


I will admit, I don?t play Tekken for fun, I play Tekken to not lose. That?s true, at first I liked to play the game but now I only want to win and I don?t have fun anymore, but that?s because I play the game without stopping since it came out, and because I have friends who are great players I only want to win, like I said in this thread, when I play Tekken with my friends there is no friendly environment, there is a competitive environment, and sometimes we cannot look at each other in the face because one is losing etc? 

But that?s one of the reasons I want Tekken 6, because it will give new things to Tekken fans, I know all about Tekken 5 already, sometimes you need something new. 
But one thing I can guarantee to you, there is no other fighting game with the durability of Tekken 5.


----------



## Black Mage (Sep 29, 2006)

Can I ask what the he11 you guyz are arguing about???

Who's better at fighting games or whos a true gamer!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Perhaps I need to say the extreme experienced fighting game community then compared to the community which don't go to tournaments, get better, play against others they know and have contests.
> 
> Better for ya? Or maybe I need to rename it to the "hardcore fighting game community" or perhaps the "fighting game community that's actually serious about fighters". Would that work?


"Elitist Assholes Anonymous"?



> I think you see what I'm getting at here.


Yeah, you're trying to create a community made up of whoever you choose, because you can tell anyone you want "you're not a part because you're not dedicated enough".



> Sorry buddy. But that's wrong.


That's a great rebuttal right there.



> The same can be said for 12-year olds around the 360 just to play DOA because they like seeing boobs right? Or maybe DOA Extreme?
> 
> The Tekken machines in tournaments are usually filled with late teens-early 20's players, atleast coming from the arcades and the tournaments I've been to. I don't know about where you've been to but that's what I've seen myself.


Sorry buddy. But that's wrong.


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> you Do realize sales have droped since after tekken 3 for the tekken series? ( in america , japan etc) alot of critics was despising how the game was going? basically the PSP game was the first tekken game to receive such a good reveiw and what not from players and publications.
> 
> eh i have to go for the weekend but stop using sales as a for front because if you did research on it DOA has been outselling Tekken ever since the PS2 games.
> 
> Anyways im off!


Are you kidding? Tekken 5 was considered by the hardcore Tekken fans as the best Tekken game of all time. Tekken 4 was the worst. 
And from what I saw Tekken 5 had great reviews. 



			
				Aman said:
			
		

> Is it that hard to believe that some actually liked the game?


Well, the game is not bad, it has great graphics, its fast, what more? Does this make a great fighting game? From my point of view the answer is no.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2006)

I said DOA has a lack of depth compared to Tekken and Virtua Fighter and indeed that is true. The, watch what I'm going to do right now, "fighting game community that goes to tournaments(regional/national/global), plays fighting games to compete and get better against others all across the world and are experienced fighting gamers which don't play fighting games just to see two people but heads"  mostly dislike/hate/shun DOA because it's lack of depth and everything that is DOA compared to Tekken and Virtua Fighter, which are loved there. 

That's basically it. I don't know what people are arguing about other than the fact they like DOA and they don't like how hardcore fighting games appreciate and/or think about it.


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Well, the game is not bad, it has great graphics, its fast, what more? Does this make a great fighting game? From my point of view the answer is no.


From your point of view, myself and at least some () of those 12-year olds actually like Dead or Alive and thinks it's a great game with or without the boobs, and we're not alone, there are a lot of DoA fans over here. I just don't see where you're trying to get with this, a lot of gamers and reviewers, and believe it or not, 12-year olds actually like the game, DoA 3 for example is beautiful and fun to play, just that it's a little too easy to counter. At least that's what I think.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> "Elitist Assholes Anonymous"?


You call these people "elitist assholes anonymous" because they are serious about fighting games? I see no reason to do that because they clearly aren't. 



> Yeah, you're trying to create a community made up of whoever you choose, because you can tell anyone you want "you're not a part because you're not dedicated enough".


Did I say this or are you trying to put words into  my mouth to make me seem like a cult leader trying to get followers? I think it's the other because I know I didn't say this. Hardcore fighting game fans feel this way. 


> That's a great rebuttal right there.


And yet you basically used my own comment against me for whatever reason you chose. 


> Sorry buddy. But that's wrong.


From what I've been seeing at my arcades and what I've been hearing from middle-schoolers talking about DOA I think I'm going to have to say I'm right. You can feel free to say I'm wrong but this is what I've come up with from observation.


----------



## Black Mage (Sep 29, 2006)

How can you guyz play that filth known as DOA?!?!?!?!?!?

Naw, i'm just playing

Actually i'm not...LOL...I hate the DOA series 

And I would think that lonely nerdy virgins would be the only ones buying DOA Volleyball to see the girls boobs bounce around


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Did I say this or are you trying to put words into  my mouth to make me seem like a cult leader trying to get followers? I think it's the other because I know I didn't say this. *Hardcore fighting game fans feel this way. *
> 
> .



I hardly feel the same way as you.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Did I say this or are you trying to put words into  my mouth to make me seem like a cult leader trying to get followers? I think it's the other because I know I didn't say this. Hardcore fighting game fans feel this way.


There seem to be enough "hardcore fighting game fans" here, but your only response to them is "You're not a hardcore fighting game fan because no real fighting game fan likes DOA."  You're picking and choosing who you want to count as members of your elite group.  If you make one of the requirements of being a "hardcore fighting game fan" not liking DOA, then very predictably, nobody you consider a hardcore fighting game fan will like DOA.



> And yet you basically used my own comment against me for whatever reason you chose.


Well it was a lot easier than actually responding, which is why you used it in the first place.



> From what I've been seeing at my arcades and what I've been hearing from middle-schoolers talking about DOA I think I'm going to have to say I'm right. You can feel free to say I'm wrong but this is what I've come up with from observation.


"I'm right, and it's proven by all these anecdotes I can't verify."


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2006)

LOL what's going on here? XD  

Vash, what are you doing here? (I know =P)


----------



## MS81 (Sep 29, 2006)

1st of all to all the ppl that says DOA or Tekken is the best think again.VF series was and will always be better.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL what's going on here? XD
> 
> Vash, what are you doing here? (I know =P)



Vash in the gaming section? NO WAI.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2006)

> There seem to be enough "hardcore fighting game fans" here, but your only response to them is "You're not a hardcore fighting game fan because no real fighting game fan likes DOA." You're picking and choosing who you want to count as members of your elite group. If you make one of the requirements of being a "hardcore fighting game fan" not liking DOA, then very predictably, nobody you consider a hardcore fighting game fan will like DOA.



It isn't really picking and choosing who enters it. I think it is more along the lines of like people that are literally hardcore about fighting games prefere Tekken, people that like fighting games but like not to a godly level will sometimes prefer Dead or Alive.

Some hardcore gamers prefer Dead or alive but I think the point is when they reach a godly level they start paying attention to the smaller details which Tekken excels in, in which case drives some to prefer Tekken.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh well, is Tekken coming out for the 360?  Nope.

End of Discussion. O_O


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Some hardcore gamers prefer Dead or alive but I think the point is when they reach a godly level they start paying attention to the smaller details which Tekken excels in, in which case drives some to prefer Tekken.


If it requires them to reach that level to understand the smaller details that Tekken are better in, it shouldn't affect which game is better if the majority of the consumers won't notice it.



			
				DS SAYS said:
			
		

> *Oh well, is Tekken coming out for the 360? Nope.
> 
> End of Discussion. O_O*


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Oh well, is Tekken coming out for the 360?  Nope.
> 
> End of Discussion. O_O



You never let me have any fun.


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> There seem to be enough "hardcore fighting game fans" here, but your only response to them is "You're not a hardcore fighting game fan because no real fighting game fan likes DOA."  You're picking and choosing who you want to count as members of your elite group.  If you make one of the requirements of being a "hardcore fighting game fan" not liking DOA, then very predictably, nobody you consider a hardcore fighting game fan will like DOA.



I speak for myself, and since in terms of fighting games I’m an hardcore gamer and since I know many hardcore gamers like me I can say he speaks the truth, I don’t know anyone who like DOA, of all the people (who normally participate in tournaments) I’m one of the few who actually enjoyed the game, but DOA is good because it has great graphics, all DOA´s are almost the same, the only new thing it has from sequel to sequel is better graphics, something that doesn’t happen in Tekken. Tekken is completely different from what it was in the psone era. 

All these discussions serve to prove one point, DOA is an easy game, that’s why hardcore gamers don’t like the game, Tekken is different, people like Tekken because its hard and compensate people when they actually invest time in the game. 

This only proves the point I´m defending, that Tekken is the last game that should be appointed as a button masher.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> You never let me have any fun.


LOL, you can still talk about DOA, but people are now talking about the intricacies of Tekken which I could hardly care less about in an XBOX 360 thread.  :amazed


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 29, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL, you can still talk about DOA, but people are now talking about the intricacies of Tekken which I could hardly care less about in an XBOX 360 thread.  :amazed



Haha. Dammit, your right.
Fine. [for now. ]


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> If it requires them to reach that level to understand the smaller details that Tekken are better in, it shouldn't affect which game is better if the majority of the consumers won't notice it.


But games are made to bind people, you are just defending my point, that Tekken is the biggest fighting game in terms of durability, because you have to play a lot to reach a high level, the same cannot be said about DOA.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2006)

@Aman ( people posted)^^^^ Lol I missed that point out. I guess pink and bolded draws it out. 

I will be able to demo out a 360 know, my cousin has one with a HD tv too, its odd as he is one of the few who is getting a PS3/360 deal. The console has some good racing games, project gotham. He metioned this one game like I don't really know the name he said it was pretty good and the last one challenged Grandtourismo, I don't know how true this is but like he is a GT freak in anycase so I take his word that the game is good at a bare minimum. He said something about the live being blended with your career mode ( yeah could you tell me the name if you know I sort of want to research it).


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> I will direct you to my post 2 posts ago. ^^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Is there a Tekken thread around here? lol


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Oh well, is Tekken coming out for the 360?  Nope.
> 
> End of Discussion. O_O


I didn't notice your post until after I posted. 

Although I was just talking about DoA but then others brought Tekken up.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Is there a Tekken thread around here? lol




There used to be but it got heated bumping it could bring it back up better starting a fresh in my opinion.  

In anycase, does anyone know a line up of games comming for the 360. Like not major games as I know about them possibly smaller games.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 29, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I didn't notice your post until after I posted.
> 
> Although I was just talking about DoA but then others brought Tekken up.


LOL, it's okie.  I just used you as an example. =P

But yeah, IMHO, DOA4 is a fun game.  It's no VF4 Evo, but the game has become somewhat deeper, as my attempts to win online have no effect whatsoever. XD

Hayate and Silver Zack FTW!

And here's a list of release dates.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 29, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I will be able to demo out a 360 know, my cousin has one with a HD tv too, its odd as he is one of the few who is getting a PS3/360 deal. The console has some good racing games, project gotham. He metioned this one game like I don't really know the name he said it was pretty good and the last one challenged Grandtourismo, I don't know how true this is but like he is a GT freak in anycase so I take his word that the game is good at a bare minimum. He said something about the live being blended with your career mode ( yeah could you tell me the name if you know I sort of want to research it).



I am confident he was Talking about Forza Motorsport 2 the first game was a really good sim, not my cup of tea really but it was popular. The second game looks like its going to be all shades of amazing the physics and customisation options alone make it a game worth looking into.


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

I knew it wasn't directed at me, hun.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 29, 2006)

Carth304 said:
			
		

> Hey, Slimscane can you update my GamerTag today I bought the game Perfect Dark Zero. So, can you add that to my games.


of course! 

The thread was hijacked for 3 whole pages O_O That is all I will say on _that_ topic (mainly because DS told us to stop =P)






			
				from the article said:
			
		

> While the PlayStation 3 and 360 versions of Assassin's Creed are virtually identical, Raymond did say that on the 360 the team is putting a special emphasis on achievements. The hardware also allows for improved threading, which will improve even further the crowd AI.




Obviously, that is a good bit of news!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 29, 2006)

im going for the PS3/360 combo...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

if assassins Creed will have coop mode I will pee my pants XDDDDD

coop on Gears of war, if it's offline aswell I might have to check it out 

how can I get my hands on the cpu upgrade for the 360? Do I need to buy a new one? XDDDDD


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2006)

Good stuff, slimscane. Poor 360 is so underestimated.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

Hellz yea online co-op is ftw.  I pretty much knew that this would be in though.
LOL... wait... LOL??

I thought the Cell was so uber elite that it would be able to handle more AI than the 360...
I will probably be getting mine soon after this is out in the market  Hopefully a price drop will happen soon after.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 29, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> if assassins Creed will have coop mode I will pee my pants XDDDDD
> 
> coop on Gears of war, if it's offline aswell I might have to check it out
> 
> how can I get my hands on the cpu upgrade for the 360? Do I need to buy a new one? XDDDDD


I think AS is SP only.

Gears has offline co-op aswell, of coures 

The CPU's are the same CPU, pretty much, they are just switching from 90nm die to a 65nm one. So basically it has the same power, but it runs cooler, is more energy efficient, and can be produced for cheaper. No real need to upgrade unless you have a huge problem with overheating. And in which case I don't think you would just be able to get it "upgraded" so to speak, but I don't know for sure, maybe MS would actually do it for you. Either that, or buy a new 360 sometime next year when they are using the new chips XD

Stumpy, yeah, but it was always kind of a gray area, nice to have some confirmation though =) The rest of the news speaks for itself I suppose.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2006)

> I am confident he was Talking about Forza Motorsport 2 the first game was a really good sim, not my cup of tea really but it was popular. The second game looks like its going to be all shades of amazing the physics and customisation options alone make it a game worth looking into.



Bingo, that's it, thanks for the infomation. A game I will do my research on like the way he described the online system they have in mind it seems pretty tight.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

[x]


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Gears of War Chainsaws
its Way to the Big Screen*

Fueled by rabid fan interest and anticipation, Microsoft Game Studios today announced that gamers will get their first chance to play Gears of War® on Wednesday, October 4 after screenings of New Line Cinema's The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning in four major cities, marking the first time in entertainment history that a major motion picture and video game have been previewed together.

Gamers in New York, Los Angeles, Chicago, and San Francisco will be among the first to play Gears of War after special pre-release screenings of The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning.

Match Made in Hell
The pairing of the new film with the game for this special promotion makes the perfect "Match Made in Hell" that's sure to delight gamers and horror aficionados alike. Kicking off the first of three "Match Made in Hell" events during the month of October to celebrate the release of the game, register online beginning Friday, September 29 at  for a unique chance to attend the joint-preview and play Gears of War on the big screen at select AMC theater locations nationwide.

Be one of the first to play Gears of War.

Be one of the first to play Gears of War.

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning will shock and stun audiences with a whole new level of bone-chilling realism that made the original 1974 film a cult classic. In a similar vein, Epic Games' Gears of War thrusts you into humankind's epic battle for survival against the Locust Horde, a nightmarish race of creatures that surface from the bowels of the planet.

The game blends the best of survival horror titles like Texas Chainsaw Massacre with tactical action gaming using high-definition visuals in cinematic, beautifully rendered interactive environments. Gears of War will launch exclusively on Xbox 360™ beginning November 7, 2006.

If you're interested in registering for the event, visit  for the chance to attend, and for information on participating theaters and show times. Additionally, continue to check back for more information on future"Match Made in Hell" events, including details on "Fright Night" and a "Hollywood Cemetery" event planned for late October.



I doubt any of us NFers will benefit from this, but if you live in one of the cities then check it out imo.

i guess here's a little extra
Death Note

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ubisoft president Yves Guillemot has hailed Microsoft's X06 showcase, warning that the growing strength of 360 is putting market leader Sony under pressure to react with its rival PlayStation 3 console.

Speaking exclusively to GamesIndustry.biz at the aftershow to the glitzy Barcelona event, Guillemot, whose firm significantly pledged an exclusive Splinter Cell title to the next-gen Xbox, said increased competition will benefit everyone in the market.

"What Microsoft is showing is that even if Sony has a lead in market share, Xbox is going to get better penetration in Europe," he said. "It's good to have many players on the same battlefield; I think it will push Sony to react, and also Nintendo to look at how they position themselves to make their machine a success. When the manufacturers are making great games and pushing each machine hard it can help everybody make the videogames business a better business."

But Guillemot refused to be drawn on whether Sony's market-leadership was now under seriously under threat, adding: "Sony is very far ahead in terms of market share so it's not possible to say today - we will see how Sony reacts. But there is more competition, which we think is good."

Ubisoft proved one of the biggest third-party 360 cheerleaders on the night, with the announcement of the Splinter Cell exclusive and an on-stage demo of the stunning Assassin's Creed proving one of the highlights of the conference.

On the decision to hand the next instalment of the lucrative adventures of stealth operative Sam Fisher to Microsoft, Guillemot explained: "Splinter Cell was created on the first Xbox, so we thought it was important to come back for one volume with Microsoft to create a very good quality title focused on using the full power of the system.

"And especially for next year when the big guns will be out, it's very important to have a game that will use 360 to the full, because you will need that to fight against all the other games that will be there. For us it's a good way to win the next-gen battle. We love Xbox 360 because it's easy to develop on and that's why we want to put great quality products on it."

Elsewhere, the French publisher boss also praised Microsoft's partnership with movie director Peter Jackson as vital to the development of interactive entertainment.

"I think this was a great presentation not just because it showed great games, but also great future games," Guillemot insisted. "The most important thing was the alliance between the movie industry, the CGI industry and the videogames business. I think that's a good move in creating games that will bring more emotion to the experience - those guys know how to create emotion so they are going to help us as an industry to deliver that."

Ubisoft worked with the Academy Award-winning filmmaker on the chart-topping Kong Kong videogame in 2005, and has previously expressed an intention to make film tie-ins account for 20 per cent of the publisher's overall business in the future.



"*We love Xbox 360* because it's easy to develop on and that's why we want to put great quality products on it."

Sorry I can't get a better source than that site, but I trust it and you can trust it if you want.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 29, 2006)

DS SAID 20 POSTS AGO... said:
			
		

> *Oh well, is Tekken coming out for the 360? Nope.
> 
> Good day sir, End of Discussion. O_O*




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





> Actually Tekken sold not to great in Japan. DOA sold much better than it.



The hell? Now way that happen. You do know the Hardware sells for the Xbox in Japan right? Hell you can't even give it away for free lol.  

For Dead or Alive 3 and Tekken 4 Games sells in 2002:


Top 50 most bought in the year 2002

*#34 Tekken 4 Namco PS2 FIG 318,920 *

Dead or Alive 3 most bought Xbox game in Japan...

*#1 Dead or Alive 3 Tecmo FIG 140,000 * *for the Xbox.*

DOA 3 was released ahead one month ahead of Tekken 4 and even with that Tekken 4 far outsold it.




As you can see in Japan for the year in 2005 Tekken 5 was #33 most bought game in Japan for that year. It sold *317,357*.

acceptance speach   Scroll Down.

DOA 4 since it's released (December 2005) up to the sales figures up to June 20 in Japan it had sold *89,225*. Since it's been over 3 months it should be around maybe.... 120,000.  

Overall in Sales in Japan Tekken>>>>>>> DOA



> When i find my sale figures in my bookmarks you will see. I allways followed media create and there figures and Tekken allways lost to DOA in terms of sales.



lol   

Anyways I prefer Tekken gameplay wise over the DOA games. I own all DOA games decent gameplay but great at looking bouncing boobies to look at. Woot!


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 29, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _UHM_ 



That discussion is over with. So either privately message DS or don't post.




Despite popular internet Rumors the 360 won't have a price drop anytime soon.


Here is some info in the self-proclaimed 360's hope in Japan


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 30, 2006)

Potentialflip said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _UHM_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I know but I was correcting his statement which was wrong about the game sales. Though I did comment as to which series I prefer.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 30, 2006)

Gutsu, please don't contribute to de-railing the thread again 

I never expected a price drop, I do however expect bundles


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 30, 2006)

i wonder xbox 360 will down price after wii will on market?? i planning to buy xbox 360 or wii, i am not hater system as other do 

but i love them both but hard to buy wii or xbox 360 but it was release information about Halo War if you dont know that then click on at  will on xbox 360


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 30, 2006)

I am kind of expecting a price drop soon after the holiday season when they get their new technology in or sometime after that.  Use the holidays to make some cash and then drop the price for better competition.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 30, 2006)

HAY DONKEY SHOW.
I pwned you on DOA tonight. xDDDD


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 30, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> HAY DONKEY SHOW.
> I pwned you on DOA tonight. xDDDD



LOL, if you consider 5 out of 50 wins pwnage on your behalf. XD


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 30, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL, if you consider 5 out of 50 wins pwnage on your behalf. XD



Haha
It totally wasn't 50, it was like 15. xDDD
If you didn't know how to counter, I would have won. ._.

we should have been playing tekken. lolol


----------



## Aman (Sep 30, 2006)

To me, there's no reason for them to have a price drop, the PS3 costs 200 dollars more but the 360 is pretty much equal to it in terms of power, the Wii costs 150 dollars less but can't achieve what the 360 can. And its lineup is looking good, I wouldn't have a price drop if I was Peter Moore either.

Except for you guys. <3


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 30, 2006)

To be honest I always have predicted that the earliest the 360 will have their price drop is this upcoming spring season. Also the price drop won't be a huge one probably 25-50 USD drop unlike 100 which some have come up with. I am still going to stick with that prediction. But I wouldn't be surprised if the don't drop the price at all next year. 

In interesting news. After eight months of owning the thing. It finally gave me my first problem. It frozed at an unfortunete time. Was having a record game in Franchise mode in Madden and all of a sudden it frozed. 



			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> I never expected a price drop, I do however expect bundles.


There is still some hope. Holiday season is just around the corner. I'm positively sure there will be bundles the MS does not the usual retaillers. With the first batch of Platinum Hits arriving in a month or so. Bundles shouldn't be that far off.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 30, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> LOL, if you consider 5 out of 50 wins pwnage on your behalf. XD


I must buy DOA to own both of your asses


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 30, 2006)

-_- Q2 2007 not including likely delays of course.  Whatever it takes to make this game own should be worth it though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 30, 2006)

mmm the battles seem abit boring though just shoot your enemies over and over =/


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, hopefully there is more to it than they have revealed.  These guys have made so many great RPGs it is really hard for me to doubt them.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> mmm the battles seem abit boring though just shoot your enemies over and over =/



Thats usually what most games consist of.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 30, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Thats usually what most games consist of.


Yeah this has no menu's whatsoever western rpg's normaly have menu's to select attack like in knights of the old republic, oh well


----------



## slimscane (Sep 30, 2006)

That isn't totally what it's like, you can use use enviorement like a regular FPS, shooting explosives and stuff like that. And you also have to deal with your team mates, so I am guessing it will be a lot of fun  It's made by Bioware, and they pretty much can't do wrong, or so it seems. ME looks great.

I want to play DOA with you guys, I'm rusty so you'll probably win, but I still want to play


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 30, 2006)

Well most games don't have an auto aim function like this one seems to have either.  Would kind of kill the action if there isn't much more to it than we see so far.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> That isn't totally what it's like, you can use use enviorement like a regular FPS, shooting explosives and stuff like that. And you also have to deal with your team mates, so I am guessing it will be a lot of fun  It's made by Bioware, and they pretty much can't do wrong, or so it seems. ME looks great.
> 
> I want to play DOA with you guys, I'm rusty so you'll probably win, but I still want to play



You'll just have to sign on when we are on then, and you can play. ^^
DinoSAUR [Donkey Show] is better then me, but thats because I don't know how to counter properly. 

Though, I don't know how late you stay up.
Our game ended at like 2am. xD


----------



## slimscane (Sep 30, 2006)

That's how late I stayed up last night! D: But I am at college, and my 360 is at home, upside, I think I am going home today (my house is only 40 minutes away, so I go home basically every weekend) =D

It's made by Bioware, so regardless of how it looks, I can't believe it will be bad, videos of KoTOR didn't look "fun" perse. Regardless, we will just have to see.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 30, 2006)

I stay up untill 5 most of the time


----------



## slimscane (Sep 30, 2006)

Are you in College? Because that is way too late to stay up in highschool XD


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 30, 2006)

Meh, I stayed up till like 4:30 during HS.
Damn you Adult Swim and softcorn porn on HBO. >D


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 30, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> It's made by Bioware, so regardless of how it looks, I can't believe it will be bad,



quoted for the truth, Bioware never fails  
But I'll be damned if I have to colletc 5 random artifacts to defeat the final villian XDDDD


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 30, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Meh, I stayed up till like 4:30 during HS.
> Damn you Adult Swim and softcorn porn on HBO. >D


Bukkake contests!!! 

Anyway, just hit us up when you get back.  I'll probably be playing NBA 2K7, but if THC begs me to pwn her again, then I don't mind.  Go achievement unlock! XD


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 30, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Bukkake contests!!!
> 
> Anyway, just hit us up when you get back.  I'll probably be playing NBA 2K7, but if THC begs me to pwn her again, then I don't mind.  Go achievement unlock! XD



Hey man, those contests are an important matter.  
Haha. I beg you eh? Intriguing. xD


----------



## Carth304 (Sep 30, 2006)

Since I doubt anyone heard me the first 2 times. Does anyone here have any news about the release date or anything else of the game "Kingdom Under Fire: Circle of Doom" I mean is it ganna be only a RPG or will it continue the perfected Army type gameplay.


----------



## ZE (Sep 30, 2006)

Mass effect looks great, that?s the game that will convince me or not to get an xbox.
Since I?m a huge fan of KOTOR I?m expecting great things from this game, it?s a pity that there will not exist light sables in the game but it will still have the dark side effect.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 30, 2006)

Carth304 said:
			
		

> Since I doubt anyone heard me the first 2 times. Does anyone here have any news about the release date or anything else of the game "Kingdom Under Fire: Circle of Doom" I mean is it ganna be only a RPG or will it continue the perfected Army type gameplay.




That should answer all those questions.


----------



## Dave (Sep 30, 2006)

my friend got a xbox 360 and there contrlooer broke the first day


----------



## Corruption (Oct 1, 2006)

^_^ How did the controller break?


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 1, 2006)

Darkness_Surrounding said:
			
		

> ^_^ How did the controller break?



Some people suffer from the 'throwing controller disease' when they lose a game.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 1, 2006)

The Third - 19 [FnT-264][ED602D7A].avi


			
				Xboxyde said:
			
		

> Surprise! A brand new Lost Planet trailer was snuck in on the Marketplace a few hours ago. Basically it's an extended version of the TGS trailer, and of course it rocks. Some text is in french, it only says that a multiplayer demo will be available this winter.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Some people suffer from the 'throwing controller disease' when they lose a game.



I doubt it breaks that easy, I mean I trew the original xbox controll against a brick wall and it was fine my 360 controller also fell some times and its fine


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I doubt it breaks that easy, I mean I trew the original xbox controll against a brick wall and it was fine my 360 controller also fell some times and its fine



Uh, I broke 2 of mine by throwing them.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Uh, I broke 2 of mine by throwing them.


mine still worked perfectly after trowing it O_o apart from some scratches ofcourse


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> mine still worked perfectly after trowing it O_o apart from some scratches ofcourse


Maybe your throwing arm is that of a weak pansy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Maybe your throwing arm is that of a weak pansy.


Not at all  I can trow pretty hard


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 1, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Maybe your throwing arm is that of a weak pansy.




Hahahaha.
Wow.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmm if I through and xbox controller as hard as I could against a brick wall I think it would shatter, I guess I play cricket and shit. But I think it most people would do the same. I could be underrating the strength but I think I would break it.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 1, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Hmm if I through and xbox controller as hard as I could against a brick wall I think it would shatter, I guess I play cricket and shit. But I think it most people would do the same. I could be underrating the strength but I think I would break it.


Well, I have a tile floor in my apartment, and all I did was throw it across the room, and the thing busted open.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Not at all  I can trow pretty hard


Of course you do. That's why you never broke a controller after tossing it.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 1, 2006)

Umm, question, why would you want to throw your controller across the room?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2006)

you don't want to. It just happens, well, it used to, i don't do that shit...anymore.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2006)

Frustration, pretty much.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Hmm if I through and xbox controller as hard as I could against a brick wall I think it would shatter, I guess I play cricket and shit. But I think it most people would do the same. I could be underrating the strength but I think I would break it.


Mine didn't break, O_o just had some scratches and dents


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 1, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Frustration, pretty much.



Yeah, that pretty much is the answer.
I don't usually do to often, its just I had gotten to the end of something, and I died right at the end, because the game glitched out. >_>
Its not hooked to a wire since its wireless, so I tend to forget about that as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

Carth304 said:
			
		

> Umm, question, why would you want to throw your controller across the room?



i dont know , but i plan to do that with my Wii mote when i want to throw a gernade in a game     ()


i remeber when wavebirds first came out i got a 5 dollar warrenty on the controller for a year. Well since i knew i had that i broke about 5 controllers


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2006)

> Mine didn't break, O_o just had some scratches and dents



I've never really known plastic to dent. Anyway I guess you finally got lucky. 

And why people would throw a controller. Well picture it like this you have been working on a boss and he has been killing you time and time again. Then one go everything goes your way and you chink his health down to the last hit, then some game cheapness comes and you die.

Or sports game, mainly football ( Soccer) you will dominate the comp then they will get some cheap goal at the end. Or you will beat 5 nill up and for some random reason they manage to score 6 goals in 20 minutes game time.

Yeah.


----------



## Geetay (Oct 1, 2006)

Speaking of controllers, I recently got 2 of my Xbox 360 controllers PIMPED OUT. I found some guy on eBay, and after lots of emails we decided on how they were gonna look. The concept of the first one, was "One Tailed-Kyuubi-Naruto-Orange-Flowing-Chakra-Something". And it didn't quite turn out like I wanted it to, but awesome colour nonetheless. Now the second controller....turned out so awesome that when I opened the box containing it, I went speechless. The theme for this one was "Sasuke CS2 Black Chidori".
Black all over, with white lightning. I love it to death. And both of these were painted all over. Not just the front, but the back, the rechargeable battery and the D-pad. A 3rd controller is in the making, it will feature a "Hitsugaya Icy theme". This post is kind of stupid, but I just want to say this anyway.
And to ask if anyone knows a good theme/pattern I could put on the 4th one.
Oh, and pics could be posted if anyone's interested.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

i demand pictures


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 1, 2006)

Geetay said:
			
		

> Speaking of controllers, I recently got 2 of my Xbox 360 controllers PIMPED OUT. I found some guy on eBay, and after lots of emails we decided on how they were gonna look. The concept of the first one, was "One Tailed-Kyuubi-Naruto-Orange-Flowing-Chakra-Something". And it didn't quite turn out like I wanted it to, but awesome colour nonetheless. Now the second controller....turned out so awesome that when I opened the box containing it, I went speechless. The theme for this one was "Sasuke CS2 Black Chidori".
> Black all over, with white lightning. I love it to death. And both of these were painted all over. Not just the front, but the back, the rechargeable battery and the D-pad. A 3rd controller is in the making, it will feature a "Hitsugaya Icy theme". This post is kind of stupid, but I just want to say this anyway.
> And to ask if anyone knows a good theme/pattern I could put on the 4th one.
> Oh, and pics could be posted if anyone's interested.


That's pretty cool. ^^ But it's nowhere near as icy as my icebox 360. >=D


I had to post it again. XD

Now for the controller. 

(and yeah, I've knocked the battery out of my wireless controller many a time playing Geometry Wars)


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey Donkey can you add me to your Freinds List on Xbox live. I tried but I kept getting errors.


----------



## Geetay (Oct 1, 2006)

Omg! Donkey Show, those are the exact logitech speakers that I use too! Presuming you have 5.1 Surround right? And I'm betting you got that chrome case from Lik-sang or something? I thought about getting one of those too, but came up with 2 reasons not to:
1. My 360 sits horizontally, so you can only see the faceplate anyway.
2. I suck ass at taking stuff apart (modding).

Also, I forgot to mention that I also pimped out my faceplate. This was actually before the controllers. It featured a Red/orange (very shiny) faceplate, with Naruto crouching by some of the buttons, and holding a nice rasengan right where the power button is. It rocks. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 1, 2006)

DinoSAUR, your such a show off. xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

pfft wait till you see my Tokiha Mai 360. then you can


----------



## slimscane (Oct 1, 2006)

I wish I had sufficient spending monies to "pimp out" my 360 stuff


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

i do not slime thats why i go to the pawn shop  lol na i kid i kid.  money had been tight lately i been living with cup and noodles up here at collge. ALthough i did have steak last week 


the tokhia mai thing will not cost me much at all either.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 1, 2006)

How are you going to go about doing it? I have money, I just don't have _spending_ money.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 1, 2006)

not sure yet still  picking out designes. Maybe a naked tokhia mai on the left? who knows  

i could get covers done meaning air brushed on .. that would be cool.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 2, 2006)

cool you can get your controllers blinged up too?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2006)

Got samurai warriors 2, really fun ^_^


----------



## Geetay (Oct 2, 2006)

Another thing I suck at is taking pictures. Don't believe me? Evidence below:




Those are the controllers. Geetay90 is my Gamertag BTW, just ignore the
writing on the electric one, it's Norwegian anyways.

Faceplate:


Ah... so awesome.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 2, 2006)

the blue one looks cool.


----------



## Aman (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, the blue one looks awesome! 

And I don't think you suck at taking pictures.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 2, 2006)

This be geetay:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 2, 2006)

> *Sakaguchi on Blue Dragon
> The Mistwalker president shares a few new details on the 360's best hope in Japan.
> by Anoop Gantayat*
> 
> ...





the game is 90% done


----------



## Shogun (Oct 2, 2006)

that's the japanese version though...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 2, 2006)

ya i know , would most likely be out in march over in the states. Either way i hope its going to be BIG! im excited to see what my key peeps from the Chrono Trigger team will do with this game.


----------



## Geetay (Oct 2, 2006)

@ Shogun's posting of my gamercard:
I was going to put that in my sig one time, but I forgot about it.
As you can see, I love Zuma (a great arcade game). I only have the trial version of Doom on arcade yet. 



> And I don't think you suck at taking pictures.



I just feel that the controllers don't look half as good as they do in real life,
and I may have failed at setting the proper lighting in the room. And why does everyone keep calling one of the controller blue? Does it appear blue?
Because it really is black with white lightning on it.

Oh and I've come up with some ideas for the 4th controller.
1. Gaara vs. Kimimaro themed controller, with sand and bones all over the place.
2. Purple Sasuke CS1 chakra with the cursed seal marking on one half of the controller.
3. Byakyua pink sakura leaves (you know, the pink stuff he throws at ichigo)

What do you guys think?


----------



## ricc (Oct 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I doubt it breaks that easy, I mean I trew the original xbox controll against a brick wall and it was fine my 360 controller also fell some times and its fine



I'm already on my 4th controller thanks to DOA4 and my temper when I lose sometimes. 

and Geetay, go for the Byakuya.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Got samurai warriors 2, really fun ^_^


I want that game.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 2, 2006)

Crazy is SW2 better than N-3?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2006)

Anything is better than N3.  Seriously.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't think so. IMO even though DW was the 1st of it's kind I really don't like it compare to N-3 and Devil Kings(Devil Kings was the best for me at least).


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 2, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Anything is better than N3.  Seriously.



HAHAHA.
That game was....a disappointment.
Koei and DW FTW. :3


----------



## slimscane (Oct 2, 2006)

Geetay, what do the controllers _feel_ like? I mean, I would figure that would have to feel a little bit sticky-ish for some reason.


----------



## Geetay (Oct 2, 2006)

> Geetay, what do the controllers feel like? I mean, I would figure that would have to feel a little bit sticky-ish for some reason.



Yeah, I was kind of worried about them being weird to play with, but they're really just smooth as hell. Not sticky in any sort of way. Only the red one has a minor comfort problem. On the back, the surface is a little sandy and rough.
It's only noticeable if you _want_ to feel it. It turned out like that because he had to re-paint the controller after getting the colour wrong. Otherwise, it's great to play with.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 2, 2006)

Ah, that's good. Here are a few little tidbits of newsish information.


Maybe there is some hope yet, but even though it is selling out in Tokyo, it doesn't mean that it is selling alot.


Not so much an article as a forum post, here is what it says:





			
				 Ken Lobb said:
			
		

> I finished the game for the first time this afternoon... This game is insanely good. I have always thought that this was going to be a game that would really matter to us, but DAMN!!! The story is cool, the gameplay is far more varied than I expected, the graphics blew my mind, and continued to get better and better through the whole experience. Every time I stopped playing over the last few days, I have been pulled back for more, and have been thinking about what I just went through, and where I was going to be headed next. Awesome!


Sounds good


----------



## Geetay (Oct 2, 2006)

^^^
Nice. Excuse me for stating the obvious, but Gears of War is going to ROCK!
What other 360 games are you guys looking forward to?
For me, it's TH: Project 8 and BioShock. BioShock is just crazy, you should go see the "Gameplay Walkthrough" on IGN.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> I don't think so. IMO even though DW was the 1st of it's kind I really don't like it compare to N-3 and Devil Kings(Devil Kings was the best for me at least).


TBH, I found more depth in swinging a branch at a tree multiple times than playing N3.  Another plus in swinging at the tree vs playing N3 was not having to hear Inphyy's horrid voice.


----------



## Geetay (Oct 2, 2006)

> was not having to hear Inphyy's horrid voice.



Amen to that, and I've only played the demo...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 2, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> TBH, I found more depth in swinging a branch at a tree multiple times than playing N3.  Another plus in swinging at the tree vs playing N3 was not having to hear Inphyy's horrid voice.



this is when the Chrono Trigger OST comes in! lol. well for me anyways


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2006)

N3 sucks compared to Samurai Warriors 2. To be honest SW2 is great IMO. It has a excellent Level up system that actually ADD'S moves. I enjoy it and love to play it, each character is a nice background and all in all it's a good game worthy of a buy.


----------



## Aman (Oct 2, 2006)

**


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 2, 2006)

I kinda liked the demo to N-3 I might buy it later on once it gets cheeper. But, Dynasty Warriors dissapointed me. They could actually fit more people on screen in Dynasty Warriors 2 then they can on Dynasty Warriors 5. When that happens it's horrible.
Oh, and Donkey can you add me on Xbox live? My gamer tag is "Carth30".


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2006)

Sure sure ^^  I'll do it when I get back home.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you. I tried adding you but I kept getting errors for some reason.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 2, 2006)

Carth304 said:
			
		

> Thank you. I tried adding you but I kept getting errors for some reason.


What name did you add?  gevurahv22 or donkey SH0W?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 2, 2006)

donkeeey add me too

Vegitto kun 

tis a space between


----------



## MS81 (Oct 2, 2006)

I think Devil kings is better than all of them and I can't wait for KUF:circle of doom that will give Koei a run for there money.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 2, 2006)

Donkey I added the name Donkey SHOW. Why is there a problem with that name?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 2, 2006)

did anyone pre-order the HD-DVD bundle yet?
Because I did.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 2, 2006)

HAY DAVID.
We need to play DOA again and talk of Bukkake contests.
So stop being lazy. >D


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 2, 2006)

I hope I don't sound stupid when i ask this, but can anyone tell me what IMO stands for?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 2, 2006)

Carth304 said:
			
		

> I hope I don't sound stupid when i ask this, but can anyone tell me what IMO stands for?


It stands for "in my opinion".  It is sometimes written as IMHO which means "in my _humble_ opinion".

Death Note
Low quality Youtube Alan Awake vids.  I believe they are from PC displaying quad core capabilites, but its still a 360 title.  360 has a triple core processor, so it's about as good as that.

Looks amazing quite frankly.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have another question. Is it true that "Elder Scrolls: Oblivion" is ganna be released for the PS3? IMO it shouldn't becouse the PS3 won't have the Marketplace which would ruin a lot of the game for the PS3. But iunno, if they added on all the games from the start it would make the owners of the game on the 360 mad becouse they have to pay real money for the extra. On the other hand, if they don't release the items excusive to the Marketplace it would offend the PS3 owners who would want those items. So, either way they are in a bad spot.

Oh, and thank you Stumpy.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 2, 2006)

That I know of no. The only things there stealing is the Wii-Motes motion sensitive thing.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 2, 2006)

And the guide button from the 360 controller (which Nintendo stole too).  And a crappy form of the Wii's Virtual Console.  And probably more things, but that is all I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 2, 2006)

What, Sony needs to get there own ideas.I mean I have yet to see ANYTHING creative from them.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 2, 2006)

Bah I was doing some quick research and Square Enix isn't developing.  They are publishing and a Japanese company called "Game Arts" is developing.  Game Arts did the previous games of the Silpheed/Slypheed series, so that's nice.

I have honestly never even heard of the games until recently.  It's a arcade like space shooter game.  Supposed to have a nice story and good cinematics.



There's the IGN page I'm sure they can explain it better than I can.

Tell me how the vid is.  I may dl it if you say it looks cool I guess.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 3, 2006)

Carth304 said:
			
		

> Donkey I added the name Donkey SHOW. Why is there a problem with that name?


It's a zero in SH"0"W. XD



			
				BukkakeDawn said:
			
		

> HAY DAVID.
> We need to play DOA again and talk of Bukkake contests.
> So stop being lazy. >D


I just got back from a 14 hour shift, must recharge batteries. :amazed

And Stumpy, Game Arts made the Grandia series.  I've been waiting for Project Sylpheed for awhile now since I love the Silpheed (not a spelling error) shooter series.  Supposedly this is supposed to end the trilogy or something like that.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> It's a zero in SH"0"W. XD
> 
> 
> I just got back from a 14 hour shift, must recharge batteries. :amazed
> ...



I'll recharge your batteries all right.
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.


srsly though, you need to not work so much.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> N3 sucks compared to Samurai Warriors 2. To be honest SW2 is great IMO. It has a excellent Level up system that actually ADD'S moves. I enjoy it and love to play it, each character is a nice background and all in all it's a good game worthy of a buy.



This man speaks the truth.
Actually SW2 was way better than I had hoped, and my hopes where high XDDD
the only thing I don't like is that the general and the maincamp never are well protected unless you do it yourself  
the game seems almost made for 2 players sometimes  
Other than that this game kicks so much ass it's ridicolous


----------



## MS81 (Oct 3, 2006)

so why did it get a the same grade as N-3 or it possibly gotta a lower grade.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 3, 2006)

Who would care about a game that came out a year ago though lol. ( oblivion hehe)


ya banjo is cool thought i doubt the whole orginal staff is working on it hence they lost alot of key players after the switch from Nintendo To microsoft but i think "some" important key players who where working on banjoo are still there and working on this game and to be honest thank god!


i will surely get this but i hope its not has bad as conkur was on Xbox. i mean conkur was much better on N64. but BANJO ROCKS!


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2006)

"Team sizes are so different now and we have more animators now than the full Banjo 1 team, but the key core team is really the same."



Conker was better on the Xbox than it was on N64, the only problem is that they didn't fix the camera. Well, let me amend this statement, for its time, the n64 version was a better game, but just compared to the xbox version, it isn't.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 3, 2006)

conker was bad on Xbox when compared to the N64 game. i mean the game was good in its own right but compared to what conkur did on the N64 and the gameplay / story elements / funny stuff was done much better on N64 than the Xbox verison.

Well then Rare is lucky because they did lose alot of there orginal staff when they got sold off to microsoft i guess there banjoo team stayed in tact at least.But i did not like how they used there wording in that article about it.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2006)

It was the same on the Xbox as it was on the N64, Xbox version just had better graphics, better sound, and better multiplayer. Other than that the controls were the same and the camera angles were the same. For its time the N64 version was a better game, but if I had to choose one over the other as a better game, just a straight comparison, it wouldn't really be a competition. The Xbox is a monumentally more powerful system than the n64, and it really shows in Conker.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> so why did it get a the same grade as N-3 or it possibly gotta a lower grade.


Donno, why Monster Hunter get a 5.5 when it was clearly better then that?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 3, 2006)

Monster Hunter is a diff type a game you silly person you.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2006)

Point though is the reviews are bull, check the people's reviews, they more reliable.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone else looking forward to Alan Wake? Here are 2 gameplay videos from the game .
Too bad the video quality isn't that good cause that looks excellent. 
Cool when the car dropped right in front of him without him noticing


----------



## Shogun (Oct 3, 2006)

yeah, i am waiting for that game, i am sure it will be great when it eventually arrives.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 3, 2006)

Alan Wake looks amazing. :3
Its one of the games I'm really really looking forward too.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 3, 2006)

man, thinking of a new gamertag is not easy business.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, that game does look really good, what type of game is it? It doesn't look too much like a shooter, is it an adventure game?

By the way, we are getting close to catching up with the PS3 thread


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 3, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> man, thinking of a new gamertag is not easy business.



Its not. ><
Mine is way too girly. XD


----------



## Shogun (Oct 3, 2006)

still way beind those nintendo fan boys, but they are far too ravenous, they can go for years without games so with a new system they have too much to talk about.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 3, 2006)

My gamertag is teh easy

xD


----------



## Shogun (Oct 3, 2006)

i need something manly and unique, but i can't put my finger on one, yet...


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> still way beind those nintendo fan boys, but they are far too ravenous, they can go for years without games so with a new system they have too much to talk about.


Haha, very true, the Wii thread is untouchable XD

My gamertag was a shoe in.

Something manly and unique? _How_ manly?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 3, 2006)

You can always use Giant Penis. O_o


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2006)

That is why I asked _how_ manly


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 3, 2006)

Nothing is more manly than Giant Penis or Giant Penis of Chuck Norris.  GPCN FTW!!!


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Nothing is more manly than Giant Penis or Giant Penis of Chuck Norris.  GPCN FTW!!!




HAHAA.
Can he add the word Bukkake inbetween? xDDD


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 3, 2006)

Giant Bukkake Penis of Chuck Norris FTW


----------



## slimscane (Oct 3, 2006)

, exactly, perhaps he wants it manly, but not _that_ manly!


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Giant Bukkake Penis of Chuck Norris FTW




LOLOLOLOL.
Dude.
LONGEST Usertag EVER.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Oct 3, 2006)

You can abbreviate it GBPCN or something.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 3, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> You can abbreviate it GBPCN or something.



Its not as fun that way.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 3, 2006)

Wait... I'm confused.  Is this an Xbox 360 thread or a Giant Penis thread?

Havok Physics 4.0 Demonstration

All this stuff is done with the GPU not a PPU.  So it basically shows Ageia what's up.  It will eventually make it's way into console games which is why I post it here.

VP of Epic Games calls Bullshit on Sony

I'm with him on that.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 3, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> Wait... I'm confused.  Is this an Xbox 360 thread or a Giant Penis thread?



Its a helping someone decide their new usertag thread. xDD


----------



## Corruption (Oct 3, 2006)

^_^ The thing about sony is so true, and I think you should go with Giant Bukkake Penis of Chuck Norris for your gamertag... LOL. Well, i'm gonna go play City of Villains now.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> Wait... I'm confused.  Is this an Xbox 360 thread or a Giant Penis thread?
> 
> Havok Physics 4.0 Demonstration
> 
> ...


I do agree with him in that Gears of wars looks nice, cause it does, and i can't wait to own one


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 3, 2006)

Halo 3 "Blowout" in next issue of EGM


[quote=EGM Article]So you just finished reading all about Gears of War, the Xbox 360's "Halo" for 2006.  So, wait... does that mean Halo 3 will me the Xbox 360's "Gears of War for 2007"?  (Don't think too hard about it you'll get a migraine.)  We head to Halo-series [I]?makers?[/I] Bungie for the first [I]?real?[/I] blowout of their gigantically anticipated first-person shooter, trust us-- we're as excited as you are.[/quote]
Couldn't make out all of it with that picture so the words with ?? are guesses.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 3, 2006)

Good, I want more info on Halo 3. And is anyone going to get any MMO's for 360. I'm definately getting Marvel Universe Online and Huxley whenever the hell they're coming out.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 3, 2006)

Aren't those the only two announced?  This is of course ignoring FFXI.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2006)

Marvel unvirsity, what's this about?


----------



## Corruption (Oct 3, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> Aren't those the only two announced?  This is of course ignoring FFXI.



Hmm.... I guess your right  , well I want to get them both.

Also, about Marvel Universe Online, there's really no info on except it's a MMO that Cryptic Studios (makers of City of Heroes/Villains) and Microsoft Game Studios are making. Well here's a link anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2006)

I must say i'm exciting, Rep for you ^_^


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2006)

You guys are forgetting APB.

And PSU if you count it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2006)

Phantasy star online, is this game really all the hype? I don't even know if it's on the 360 but i hear people hyping it up like crazy...not more then WoW but big aswell.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2006)

Ah, maybe i should check it out, thanks for the headsup.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 4, 2006)

> *Microsoft exec "guarantees" graphical superiority for 360 titles
> 
> 10/3/2006 2:43:19 PM, by Jeremy Reimer*
> 
> ...








> *As long as it's cheaper than PS3, it'll be status quo*
> 
> Even before the XBOX 360 launched last year, Microsoft openly stated that it planned to reduce the price of its newest console on a yearly basis. Now, a year later, some gamers are waiting for that forecasted price-cut, despite constant denials.
> 
> ...



Here's his site.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2006)

I pre-order my HD-DVD with king-kong and the remote I just hope I still have enough to get Gears of War and Splinter Cell which comes out like in 2 weeks.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 4, 2006)

bad choice of words on my part, so i suppose that is only to be expected. Thanks for your help though .


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 4, 2006)

Another Gears of War video from after X06.  The game looks pretty fun, but are those the only enemies you ever fight?!?  That's the only enemy they show.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2006)

Is anyone getting splinter cell?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 4, 2006)

not my thing. But i guess some reviews could change my mind.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm defitnely getting Splinter Cell DA.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 4, 2006)

Im probably gonna get Splinter Cell.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd rather Buy Tenchu: senran.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 4, 2006)

centuryslayer said:
			
		

> I'd rather Buy Tenchu: senran.


Trust me, I've played the demo and you're better off with Splinter Cell.  Tenchu: Senran doesn't even look like an XBOX game.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 4, 2006)

I had high hopes for Tenchu.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't think I will be buying Splinter Cell I never really got into the series! When it first arrives in our shop I reckon i'll take it home overnight and have a good little session on it see if its worth buying.
But I really spend far to much money in my own place of employment as it is, I reckon my boss thinks im taking the piss with the staff discount. Especially as I just pre-ordered crackdown, gears of war, viva pinata, phantasy star universe and Lost planet (only cost me £140 works out at £28 per game)


----------



## Shogun (Oct 4, 2006)

dayam you and your discount! nice selction though, i will be picking up most of that lot at the sucka price.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 4, 2006)

I have to be honest though I have been dissapointed in the amount of titles that have had thier releases pushed back, I was hoping for a bigger christmas selection.

Does anyone know when Luminies Live and Small arms are gonna be available?


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 4, 2006)

What games are coming out by Christmas? I know "Call of Duty 3" is but thats all i know.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 4, 2006)

^_^ Rainbow Six Vegas, Gears of War, DOAX 2, and can't think of anymore right now.


----------



## Geetay (Oct 4, 2006)

Don't forget Tony Hawk's Project 8. Sonic, F.E.A.R and Need for Speed Carbon also.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 4, 2006)

What is DOAX?


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 4, 2006)

Carth304 said:
			
		

> What is DOAX?



A game that is designed with many different scenarios all leading to the same basic goal... "big bouncing breasts" this end result will be achieved in various different ways by the female stars of the DOA series (all clad in bikinis or some other form of swimwear).
Its not exactly my kind of title...

Crackdown and Viva Pinata should be out before Christmas as well.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 4, 2006)

OHHHH, Dead or Alive. Ok, I thought it was some other game becouse of the X at the end. Thank you. Ill probably get "N3" "CoD3" then "Blue Dragon."


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2006)

Ima get splinter cell too, for whoever asked. Tenchu is horrible, the demo was horrible...i really liked tenchu 1-3 too


----------



## Corruption (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, it's Dead or alive Xtreme 2. The trailer for Tenchu looked good, but I didn't play the demo.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought totemball was included _with_ the Live Vision camera?

I got Chaos Theory, and it was alot of fun, however I never beat it, so I don't know about DA


----------



## Sabakumike (Oct 4, 2006)

hahaha sorry i didnr have time to read all the posts but incase someone has mentioned this sorry 

VISTA the new windows coming out next year will be compatible for online gaming against the xbox360 meaning you can play on same servers as the 360 LMAO pc vs 360 no offense 360 ppl but ur all going to get owned badly by pc gamers, i cant wait, i just cant believe call of duty 3 aint coming on pc


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 4, 2006)

Tenchu Senran = piece of dog shit according to the demo and pretty much it's going to be samething for the retail.

Software didn't learn jack shit from their previous tenchu titles. It's just a same rehashed gameplay, graphic, and animation. The game feels like they didn't even bother putting an effort to it, especially the graphic. The game itself feels like it's for the ps2 platform. This game let alone could give a bad impression on xbox360 in graphic wise.

The ONLY sole reason I'm interested in this game is 3 players online co-op.
*
DS: none of what I deleted was necessary...  *


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2006)

Awesome! for the ten people that can use it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2006)

Sabakumike said:
			
		

> hahaha sorry i didnr have time to read all the posts but incase someone has mentioned this sorry
> 
> VISTA the new windows coming out next year will be compatible for online gaming against the xbox360 meaning you can play on same servers as the 360 LMAO pc vs 360 no offense 360 ppl but ur all going to get owned badly by pc gamers, i cant wait, i just cant believe call of duty 3 aint coming on pc


I doubt this. People claim to be the best you need a mouse, i don't agree...


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 4, 2006)

We shall see how games like Shadowrun turn out.  Some hands on reports have said that there wasn't any major differences so far, but once people get more and more skilled things may change.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 4, 2006)

Umm Slimscane if you see this can you update my Gamertag? I bought the games Counter Strike, Halo 2, and StarWars Battlefront 2.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 4, 2006)

More Project Sylpheed


I guess this game is actually already out in Japan or something because people are playing the Jap version of it.  The editor at Xboxyde seems to be enjoying the game for the most part except for some minor slowdowns here and there.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2006)

Carth304 said:
			
		

> Umm Slimscane if you see this can you update my Gamertag? I bought the games Counter Strike, Halo 2, and StarWars Battlefront 2.


how would I not see it? Consider it done.  (although I won't add them to the abreviation list because they are xbox 1 titles, but I will add them to your name)


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL now you can pay $300 to people for 3000 XBL Gamerpoints. XD


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 5, 2006)

Fact that there are people out there who waste money on virtual items on MMORPGs, I'm not suprised by that article one bit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2006)

Yosh!  I found a chrome shell for my controller to complete my icebox 360 theme XD  It's on now. ^^


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2006)

Four New Assassin's Creed images
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

The fourth one probably looks better than any image I've seen so far simply because it seems to be a different time of day or something.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 5, 2006)

those pics look killer.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 5, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Trust me, I've played the demo and you're better off with Splinter Cell.  Tenchu: Senran doesn't even look like an XBOX game.



Well, since I don't give a rats ass about graphics, and alot of people who actually like Tenchu to begin with (like me) say the demo was good, I don't min if the "revolutionise" the game like everyone's bitching about these days, I just want to play the next chapter in the Tenchu series. If it plays exactly the same as the previous games, but with alot of new stuff, then I'm happy as can be.

And I'm sooooo looking forward to assassins creed after seeing that video where they show of the game in action  

I just love me them sneaker-games


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2006)

That's the thing, it didn't bring anything new to the table.  Besides looking somewhat prettier, the controls felt sloppy and felt like they haven't been adjusted since the PS1 version.  Plus, the camera is horrible.  It's like they said, here guys just make it for the 360, you got a month to do it.  That's how it feels like, and it's disappointing.  I was hoping for more since I do like the Tenchu series as well, but meh... it can stay in Japan for all I care.  And you have to show me someone saying the demo was good, because I've heard otherwise, plus I've played it many times trying to figure out the nuances and also giving the game a second, third, and fourth chance.  Don't get me wrong, it's fun, but it's not good.  It's Sonic demo quality. :amazed

Honestly, graphics are more of a treat to me versus gameplay as my favorite games on the 360 like Geometry Wars and TDU hardly push the graphical limit of the 360 at all.  But you would expect some effort on From Software's behalf to at least polish the game in all aspects, but sadly they didn't.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2006)

Controls sucked HARD and i love tenchu 1-3...man was i upset :*(


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 5, 2006)

hmm, there was some people on Gamespot saying it was great, and I read  preview somewhere saying it was good, though the controls took awhile to learn
I don't give much for demos, unless they come after the release of a game XD 

found the preview ->
IGN does a good preview: 
Though I can agree that the AI has always been a little too stupid


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 5, 2006)

I guarantee that the review of this game will be 180 degrees opposite from the preview.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2006)

Pretty much.  They don't talk about the boss battle that leaves you pretty worthless as the enemy, granted not too fast, is fast enough for your controls to not keep up.  Swordplay, besides stealth skills, are hardly worth noting, as my character couldn't combo for crap against the boss (same with the boss himself) which left me with a bad feeling about the rest of the game if major battles ensue like this later on in the game.

Will it be better when it's finalized? (It's out in Japan right now actually)  Hopefully, but the game so far is sloppy.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 5, 2006)

Link removed
a video preview of someone playing the game, looks great to me  except that the guy playing rolls too much for his own good XD

And well, it IS a sneaker game, you have never been supposed to kick ass DBZ style, it takes practise to become good at frontal attacks. It was the same with Wrath of heaven. Personally I think that's great, it feels really good when you've become so good that you can whoop around the bosses like a madman  I remember using all the ninja tricks in the book, walljumps etc to overcome the multiplayer stage where you're supposed to defeat all the bosses from the singleplayer campaign 

EDIT: omfg Link removed


----------



## Corruption (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll probably get this game if it comes out in the US, just to play the online.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 5, 2006)

Actually I was more impressed by the sp videos I've seen on youtube, but I can't deny that I <3 Co-op = true! XDDDDDD
I hope to god (the holt Kunai) that it will have offline (splitscreen etc) coop, and that it will be the main campaign and not some 4-5 levels for the Mp like in wrath of heaven *___*

Btw, IF it doesn't come to US/EU, is it possible to import it and play it on an european 360???


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2006)

Four new Mass Effect screenshots
this
this
this
this


----------



## Corruption (Oct 5, 2006)

^_^ The screens look nice, that's definately a game i'm looking foward to get.


----------



## Geetay (Oct 5, 2006)

I keep watching the Bioshock trailer I have on my 360 over and over again...
It's just so crazy ass good, I can't stop!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2006)

If you don't have said games already, Walmart has a bundle package with both PGR3 and Forza 1 for $29.98.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 5, 2006)

I just realized I really want to buy NHL 07.


----------



## supersayainkakashi (Oct 6, 2006)

gosh...such overpriced games...


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

do anyone know where I can dl media center for comp so I stream movies to the 360.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 6, 2006)

You have to BUY windows xp media center =D


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

damn I seen one for $150 bucks ouch!


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 6, 2006)

Can someone tell me if the game "Oblivion" is worth buying on the 360?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

If you have a good PC, buy it for PC. If not, get it for Xbox 360.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

most cases is yeah it's worth it but if you have a pc like Afreak2005 said then no.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 6, 2006)

Unless you really want to stream movies from the comp to the 360, its kinda alright.  There's a lot of red tape you have to get through if you're planning on watching anime movies that use divx and xvid and all that jazz.

On a gaming note, PGR3 is pretty fun.  I never realized it was kinda drift heavy.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 6, 2006)

I also have a question about Enchanted Arms if you have played it. Do you go to the Fire Temple later in the game or is it like a optional thing you can do? I am wanting to know becouse I am near it and wondering if I should go to it now.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 6, 2006)

If you want to go in and get raped, sure why not go in now. XD  But it is optional so come back later instead.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok, thank you. When should I go in? I am currently at 15% progress completion.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't think I am going to post this in the PS3 thread, but I think it would be kind of understandable why, just read it:


I am contemplating posting it, but I can't see it causing any good, but while we are in here, I think I can once again definitively say I am glad I own a 360.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 6, 2006)

Carth304 said:
			
		

> Ok, thank you. When should I go in? I am currently at 15% progress completion.



No, a lot later, like 30% or 40%


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll post in PS3 thread slimscane because Gunners is defaming the 360 name in there. and he's not all flamey about it but he post the stuff like you have about the call of duty3 being better on 360 than ps3 but vice versa.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh well, I think it becomes more a dev problem than a hardware problem this generation. Having the Cell so much different than any kind of tech ever released, it is easy to see why some devs might not think it is more powerful. From what we have seen though, if a developer knows how to utilize the Cell to its full potential, then those games are extraordinarily better than those found on 360. Not trying to flame the 360, but look who is developing Rainbow Six, a US/Candaian developer and from what I have seen they just really don't know how to work with Far Eastern tech. Evidenced by them having to export their development from Canada/US to a Hong Kong developer during the PS2s life cycle(I at least know UBIsoft did it for all of thier Rainbow/Splinter Cell games)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> PGR3 is pretty fun.  I never realized it was kinda drift heavy.



I apolgize beforehand, I do.

But...wouldn't you wanna label this as a drift racer? Or call it Drift Racer?

It's Drift Racrer! Drifffft Racerrrrr

Sorry >_____>


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Oh well, I think it become more a dev problem than a hardware problem this generation. Having the Cell so much different than any kind of tech ever released, it is easy to see why some devs might not think it is more powerful. From what we have seen though, if a developer knows how to utilize the Cell to its full potential, then those games are extraordinarily better than those found on 360.


Not necessarly true.If you look at any game company like EA or Capcom they will basically get the systems to look identicle any shape form or fashion.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Oh well, I think it becomes more a dev problem than a hardware problem this generation. Having the Cell so much different than any kind of tech ever released, it is easy to see why some devs might not think it is more powerful. From what we have seen though, if a developer knows how to utilize the Cell to its full potential, then those games are extraordinarily better than those found on 360. Not trying to flame the 360, but look who is developing Rainbow Six, a US/Candaian developer and from what I have seen they just really don't know how to work with Far Eastern tech. Evidenced by them having to export their development from Canada/US to a Hong Kong developer during the PS2s life cycle(I at least know UBIsoft did it for all of thier Rainbow/Splinter Cell games)



...The ones who develop Rainbow Six, or any Tom Clancy game, are French. After Ubisoft got the rights, the whole team changed. The original team is a small branch in Ubisoft, barely involved in the franchises.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, I edited my last post and included some more references. I am just saying, Japanese Devs pushed the PS2 so much harder than any games made from the US. Take MGS3, it could be put on par with almost any Xbox game last-gen. But, like Splinter Cell, it just looked twenty times better on Xbox than PS2, and that was because Ubi-soft/other Euro/US developers are just better at programming for PCs than Japanese devs.

EDIT: Ok, but it still does not change the fact that they had to send their SC development over to an Asian developer to get it running on the PS2 even half as nice as they wanted it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Take MGS3, it could be put on par with almost any Xbox game last-gen.



Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory. Do you know why it looked so bad? Almost all of the stuff used to make the Xbox version so strong looking really couldn't be done on the PS2, so they basicly cut most of it.

The WWE games are made by THQ and Yukes, and thats US. And those are some graphfix pushars


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

I thought Yukes was a Japanese Developer, and I was right .



> Yuke's Co. Ltd (YUKE's Future Media Creators) is a game developer company based in Osaka, Japan.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 6, 2006)

And in anycase, they didn't source over to their hong kong studio to hand PS2 tech, they just alternated developers for each SC game, that way they could get them out faster and still have the same amount of quality. There is no such thing as regional technology in this age of Globalization. If the developers are more comfortable with a certain archetecture over another, then that is just smarter planning of one over another. Some developers put more capital and effort into certain platforms because of pre-existing relationships with the companies or because of financial agreements. The bottom line from the people who really know has almost always been that the 360 and the PS3 match and outmatch eachother in different areas, but that the 360's archetecture has always been better suited for games.

Thanks for taking the bullet MS, whatever the bullet might be in this case, I have somewhere to go as of right now, but I will probably head over to the Sony thread when I get back .


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 6, 2006)

How has it been better suited for games? When I see just as many great games coming out for PS3. I don't really know what you are trying to say, but I don't think you chose the best wording.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 6, 2006)

None of this changes the fact that the SC games have revolved around textures and lighting effects on the Xbox which COULD NOT be accomplished on the same level as the others minus PC. And it was done that way with many of the Tom Clancy games. And deeper down the line, they realized they can do so much more on the Xbox graphically than the PS2 that they made two different Ghost Recon games. Of course, more was put into the Xbox one, but the PS2 one was created to pull out it's strong parts too.

Brothers in Arms even confirms this that the PS2 could not even have all of the realistic AI functions as the Xbox version had.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 6, 2006)

FIFA 07 demo is now available on the marketplace. I'm a Winning Eleven fan myself, but the more demos the better. ^^


----------



## MS81 (Oct 6, 2006)

dl sonic and it's da bomb baby.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey, what is available in the U.S. marketplace?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 6, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> dl sonic and it's da bomb baby.


You mean Sonic's Falling Adventure?  That demo is horrible.



> Hey, what is available in the U.S. marketplace?




Has all the up to date info on marketplace stuff for all regions.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 7, 2006)

sorry DS I played it again and now I see what you mean.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2006)

Sonic's demo is from BEFORE E3...so yeah it sucks...


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> You mean Sonic's Falling Adventure?  That demo is horrible.



LOL. David got owned by Sonic.
But srsly, Sonic shouldn't talk.
And if he does, he should have his old school voice
from that old cartoon where he ate chilly dogs.  

I have been disappointed by Sonic, once again.
He needs to time travel again. >D


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Sonic's demo is from BEFORE E3...so yeah it sucks...


Actually, it's a revised E3 build.  Still doesn't take away from the fact that it sucks. XD

And yeah, 2D Sonic >>>>>> 3D Sonic, although I have a special place in my heart for Sonic Adventure 1 & 2.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Sonic's demo is from BEFORE E3...so yeah it sucks...


Yes it is the same level from E3 but do you honestly believe that they havent worked on it?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'ts far from done it's like 70% complete so hope the 30 is glitches.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 7, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> How has it been better suited for games? When I see just as many great games coming out for PS3. I don't really know what you are trying to say, but I don't think you chose the best wording.


For example, the cell has asyemtrical processor cores, the 360 has symetical ones. Developers are use to using symetrical cores, and it they are easier to use to begin with as you can simply string stuff across them. With asymetrical cores, you have to reprogram things for each core, and things can't simply be streamed across, and besides that problem, developers have never used anything like it. The Cell is more suited to doing mathematical computation than it is games. Not saying that it is bad for games, because obviously it can do them well, but the 360 is just better suited. And that is just the processor, the 360 has a better graphics card for console gaming aswell, because it has unifide pipelines. Stuff like that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> For example, the cell has asyemtrical processor cores, the 360 has symetical ones. Developers are use to using symetrical cores, and it they are easier to use to begin with as you can simply string stuff across them. With asymetrical cores, you have to reprogram things for each core, and things can't simply be streamed across, and besides that problem, developers have never used anything like it. The Cell is more suited to doing mathematical computation than it is games. Not saying that it is bad for games, because obviously it can do them well, but the 360 is just better suited. And that is just the processor, the 360 has a better graphics card for console gaming aswell, because it has unifide pipelines. Stuff like that.


It's somewhat the same along those lines with the last generation of gaming, besides hardware differences.  Gamecube was supposedly easier to make and was arguably the stronger system graphically versus the PS2, but regardless of difficulty with the SDKs for the PS2 versus the Cube, it didn't stop companies from developing good looking games for the PS2 over a graphically more powerful system.

So in essence regardless whether or not one is easier than the other, there are going to be differences, although minor in some places depending on the developer.  You'll also have companies favor one system over the other especially when they're so relatively new such as the PS3 and you'll get blah blah "it's harder to develop" or "easier."  In the end, do development difficulties REALLY matter to the consumer?  Are you really going to choose a version of one game over the other because it was easier for the devs to complete?  

Graphically, both the 360 and the PS3 are impressive.  When you have games that are pretty much built from the ground up and not ports for older systems (most of the 360s games have this problem), they can look really good, a la Gears of War, Rainbow Six Vegas, etc.  So to really nitpick at the graphical capabilities of the 360 right now in comparison to what developers for the PS3 have been able to do for the system is kinda shallow in a sense.  PS3 devs have had a good 1 to 1 1/2 years tinkering with the system versus the 360 devs during their rushed launch last year.  Once the last gen is truly phased out, we'll see some more really impressive looking games on both sides.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Yes it is the same level from E3 but do you honestly believe that they havent worked on it?


Well People at TGS said it was completely different and enjoyed it alot more...so no...


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Well People at TGS said it was completely different and enjoyed it alot more...so no...


Well, it doesn't change the fact that the demo we have sucks ass, so prove me wrong SEGA.  Until then, I'll have my reservations on that game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh i agree, demo did suck, i had fun for about two seconds before i fell of six times. I did get through it though...really though look at the animatin, some aren't even completeld, you know the demo really sucks then


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 7, 2006)

For the sake of all my beautiful sonic memories I didnt even play all the way through that crappy demo, i fell of in the first 15 seconds and then I realised that you have no control whatsoever when you are on the bars and rails its slow and just not much fun!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 7, 2006)

i wish you could do more stuff on the bars then just do a little spin


----------



## Corruption (Oct 7, 2006)

So, did anyone dl Totemball, it got a 3.5 at ign.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> It's somewhat the same along those lines with the last generation of gaming, besides hardware differences.  Gamecube was supposedly easier to make and was arguably the stronger system graphically versus the PS2, but regardless of difficulty with the SDKs for the PS2 versus the Cube, it didn't stop companies from developing good looking games for the PS2 over a graphically more powerful system.
> 
> So in essence regardless whether or not one is easier than the other, there are going to be differences, although minor in some places depending on the developer.  You'll also have companies favor one system over the other especially when they're so relatively new such as the PS3 and you'll get blah blah "it's harder to develop" or "easier."  In the end, do development difficulties REALLY matter to the consumer?  Are you really going to choose a version of one game over the other because it was easier for the devs to complete?
> 
> Graphically, both the 360 and the PS3 are impressive.  When you have games that are pretty much built from the ground up and not ports for older systems (most of the 360s games have this problem), they can look really good, a la Gears of War, Rainbow Six Vegas, etc.  So to really nitpick at the graphical capabilities of the 360 right now in comparison to what developers for the PS3 have been able to do for the system is kinda shallow in a sense.  PS3 devs have had a good 1 to 1 1/2 years tinkering with the system versus the 360 devs during their rushed launch last year.  Once the last gen is truly phased out, we'll see some more really impressive looking games on both sides.


Very well put. Why can't there be discussions like that in the PS3 thread?  You have very valid points, and on that note, I would like to say that It hink EA is very biassed towards Sony, especially over Microsoft.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Very well put. Why can't there be discussions like that in the PS3 thread?  You have very valid points, and on that note, I would like to say that It hink EA is very biassed towards Sony, especially over Microsoft.


LOL thanks.  And EA in general is the evil empire and of course they'll go to where most of the money will be (which has been the PS2).  Have you seen how they're dealing with microtransactions in the marketplace for Madden 07?  You have to pay MS points for video strategies that are 5 or so minutes long on something you could find at gamefaqs... =/  WTF EA?

I'm glad I didn't get NBA Live 07 (the 2K series rules anyway) since they totally butchered the shit out of that game.  How the hell do you ruin a basketball game that bad? XD



> So, did anyone dl Totemball, it got a 3.5 at ign.


LOL I did, but I don't have the camera since that's the only way to play it.  Also, I heard from the entire universe that it sucks hard. ^^


----------



## Akira (Oct 7, 2006)

> But srsly, Sonic shouldn't talk.
> And if he does, he should have his old school voice
> from that old cartoon where he ate chilly dogs.


I remember that cartoon so well Lol


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 7, 2006)

I didn't think the Demo was that bad, do you guys just suck at it? I beat it on my first play through.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

So did I, but it still doesn't change my opinion on that horrible demo.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 7, 2006)

It wasn't as bad as you are making it sound.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

It probably isn't, but a lot of people share my opinion.  Sure its a revised E3 build, sure it's Sonic, but the thing is with all it's pretty graphics and whatnot, it doesn't play as well as Sonic Adventure, and considering how much time they've been working on the game, I was hoping it would have been better.  So disappointing to me, yeah definately.  I played it again last night thinking I'd find something better about it, but it still felt the same.

As for a good example of how a quality demo should be like, I think Lost Planet fits that to the T.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 7, 2006)

Well yeah, Lost Planet was amazing to play. I saw the mech and thought to myself you surely can't use that. But lo and behold you could destroy things with ease. I do agree though, for Sonic it should be a lot better.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2006)

Jea, demo sucked for sonic but the game itself still looks good. There are alot of shitty demo's though so can't just blame sonic.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't know though, I haven't played the demo, but wouldn't you think that in the demo they would want to show the _good_ parts, perhaps they just showed the really crappy parts, but that would like having a really crappy movie trailer. They could turn it around, I can't think of any examples of there being a crappy demo but a good game, but I am sure they exist. I am just going to wait to see some reviews before even renting it though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2006)

With marketplace demos, they generally reflect the finished product since they're usually released at the most a month away before launching retail.  The game show demos like Lost Planet, Tenchu (which is meh anyway), and Sonic demos are an exception to the rule.

I still play the Lost Planet demo to death though.  God I can't wait to get it already.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah, it's going to be great. I am going to have to find a way to get more money so I can feed my 360 gaming habit with all the awesome games coming out. I still need to get Dead Rising


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 7, 2006)

MICROSOFT RULES! Remember how I told you that my Disk Tray was having problems opening. Well today, I called Microsoft about it and they gave me a free extension on my 360 so they could fix my 360 for free. I was like "SWEET!". The ONLY thing bad about it is it will take 2 weeks to fix it. But, to all those who thinks Microsoft sucks becouse of there problems with the 360. I got this to say to you "They fix it for free!". Hehe, im so happy. Sorry, if this post bothers you but man im happy.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah they always fixed em for free. Anyway lost planet demo was by far the best demo ever to be put on XBOX 360, Smackdown 2007 is also another great one.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 7, 2006)

lost planet was an amazing demo, probably the best so far, but fight night is close. 

I checked out fifa 07 today, man, they have improved that franchise considerably. I think i may be getting pro evo 6 and that bad boi for once.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 7, 2006)

Carth304 said:
			
		

> MICROSOFT RULES! Remember how I told you that my Disk Tray was having problems opening. Well today, I called Microsoft about it and they gave me a free extension on my 360 so they could fix my 360 for free. I was like "SWEET!". The ONLY thing bad about it is it will take 2 weeks to fix it. But, to all those who thinks Microsoft sucks becouse of there problems with the 360. I got this to say to you "They fix it for free!". Hehe, im so happy. Sorry, if this post bothers you but man im happy.


It don't bother me because they gave me another 360 for a broken usb port. I got it back like 1 week.also ppl say the 360 sux because they think it's a rushed system I begged to differ,my friend is on his 4th ps2 and he didn't complain about it,but when his 360 broke he got pissed and complained to microsoft about there product ain't that ashame. 

I love consoles but I ain't a sucker for no system anymore,they all have there problems.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 7, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> I checked out fifa 07 today, man, they have improved that franchise considerably. I think i may be getting pro evo 6 and that bad boi for once.



I am well impressed with fifa 07 I think it may have a chance of beating pro evo 6 (no that ive played pro evo 6). Simply because for the first time in forever it feels like EA have really really tried to make a decent football game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2006)

Episode 1 raw 

New Blue Dragon website.  It's in japanese, but it has some nice screenies and videos of the game. ^^


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 8, 2006)

Donkey Show your signature is funny as hell. lol Poor girl run!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> Donkey Show your signature is funny as hell. lol Poor girl run!


It's a mini-game in Blue Dragon. XD


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 8, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> It's a mini-game in Blue Dragon. XD



David, your signature makes me cry a little bit.
But then there is a side wisper in my head that screams Bukkake. xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> David, your signature makes me cry a little bit.
> But then there is a side wisper in my head that screams Bukkake. xD


Hope this makes you feel better.

=P


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 8, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Hope this makes you feel better.
> 
> =P



Haha.
Right now I hate you so much that I love you. xDDDD

6andup, pishposh. D:


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL!

On a somewhat related note...  here are some pics of the box art and faceplate of Blue Dragon.


----------



## gabha (Oct 8, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> Hope this makes you feel better.
> 
> =P


Did you make that?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 8, 2006)

that blue dragon face plate rocks!

Nia, i think EA have actually put in the effort with their new engines. It should only be a matter of time before it topples Pro Evo.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 8, 2006)

The faceplate is as awesome as hell, I may actually buy it!

Shogun, I totally agree with you that EA have  put thought and effort into their new engines and what with them having full licenses for all leagues im sure they have  good chance to beat out pro evo!


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, FIFA 07 is great, but I doubt Pro Evo has been slacking off. If they have improved even a little bit, then they will still be king.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2006)

can someone show me the blue dragon face plate.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 8, 2006)

I need help on Enchanted Arms if you can help please go to the link.
Link


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 8, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> can someone show me the blue dragon face plate.





Link


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks a bunch DS. I want the faceplate.

also here's another vid of about the HD-DVD drive.


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2006)

*Ninja Gaiden for Xbox 360?*

The Producer of Ninja Gaiden Sigma, Nobuuzi Itageki said in an interview that he would really want to release a final version of Ninja Gaiden Sigma to the Xbox 360 since the game is being released for the Playstation 3. He didn't say much more than that, but if it's true, we might not see Ninja Gaiden 2 anytime soon.

Source.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2006)

WTF, just make number 2 already you fuck bitchs.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

He's not really involved with Sigma much, he's mainly involed with DOAX2, some of Team Ninja is creating Sigma, which is Black with more content and a new playable character.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 9, 2006)

I am so buying DOAX2


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds great, makes me wish I owned a 360 at this point in time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

The return of the Phantasy crack begins...


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 9, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> The return of the Phantasy crack begins...


I know... I'm already having withdrawals (runs off to play bootleg ps2 version of PSU)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, you playing the version that sucks D:

PSU has better graph fix, and a better online system on the 360 

Though, if the game allows you to be online with people in Japan, there will be some trouble, as some people have already gotten some of the most powerful weapons in the game.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> *Ninja Gaiden for Xbox 360?*
> 
> The Producer of Ninja Gaiden Sigma, Nobuuzi Itageki said in an interview that he would really want to release a final version of Ninja Gaiden Sigma to the Xbox 360 since the game is being released for the Playstation 3. He didn't say much more than that, but if it's true, we might not see Ninja Gaiden 2 anytime soon.
> 
> Source.


yeah what julius said because Itagaki said his other team is working on sigma so he can focus more on 360.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 9, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> Oh, you playing the version that sucks D:
> 
> PSU has better graph fix, and a better online system on the 360
> 
> Though, if the game allows you to be online with people in Japan, there will be some trouble, as some people have already gotten some of the most powerful weapons in the game.


Yeah, I already knew that.  Captain Obvious told me about that about 12 months ago. XD

But yeah, the PS2 version is the bleh.  Slowdown, meh graphics, and whatnot are keys to not getting it for that system anyway.  I only play it for the Story and Extra mode.  Too much of a hassle to connect online.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 9, 2006)

How much will the online play cost for the 360 version? I hope it is free but I doubt it.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 9, 2006)

I wanna get this game, but I'm gonna wait a little while cause I don't feel like paying the monthly fee right now. Got other games I'm paying for.

^_^ It said on ign that it's gonna be $9.99 a month.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 10, 2006)

i am just happy that a rainbow 6 demo is coming out this month.


----------



## Aman (Oct 10, 2006)

*Here are the top ten games across all platforms for the week of 10/1/2006 - 10/8/2006*



> Here are the top ten games across all platforms for the week of 10/1/2006 - 10/8/2006:
> 
> 
> 1. Halo Wars (X360)
> ...



From IGN, I don't really agree, but meh.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 10, 2006)

a pretty damn good list if you ask me.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 10, 2006)

alan wake FTW even though I'm more of a DMC and RE person but I gets down with Gears Of War.


----------



## Aman (Oct 10, 2006)

Btw, it's in that order. 

Added numbers. ^^


----------



## Shogun (Oct 10, 2006)

there is no point in even considering super smash bros at this point, simply because it will be an eternity until it is released.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2006)

I want to play the PSU beta when it comes out!

I think that that is a very nice list  very nice.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice list. I want everything on it. XD


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 10, 2006)

DANGIT! I just remembered my 360 will be in the shop when the beta of PSU is out.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 10, 2006)

You better get it back by the 12th or no PSU for you. XD


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2006)

I case anyone wants a rediculous deal on a 360, you might want to set your clocks for five am pacific time, . We don't know exactly what the bundle will be, but the last bundle was crazy, and this one is supposed to be just as good.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 10, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I case anyone wants a rediculous deal on a 360, you might want to set your clocks for five am pacific time, . We don't know exactly what the bundle will be, but the last bundle was crazy, and this one is supposed to be just as good.


Sorry to say, but that's already been debunked.  Right now the actual price of that bundle is $560 dollars and any orders for that deal that was made before the change has been stopped.  Oh well, it was too good to be true anyway. XD


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2006)

Haha, I suppose that it was XD, I guess I don't regret not waiting then!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 10, 2006)

Lack of Lost Planet and Blue Dragon on that list mystifies me.


----------



## Thandurin (Oct 10, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Lack of Lost Planet and Blue Dragon on that list mystifies me.


Yeah, Lost Planet's multiplayer looks really awesome. I can't wait for it.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2006)

You can only fit so many 360 games on a top ten list of most wanted games


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is a fun little read for 360 fans: 

I think it is kind of dumb, and don't even agree with all of it, but it is still fun none the less (however I won't be putting it on the main page I don't think).

DS, when was it pushed back to?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2006)

It's supposedly pushed back to Friday. =/  No official word yet.  Damn you SEGA, first the retarded Sonic Falling Adventure demo, then this. XD

And LOL at that link.  I tend to agree with some of it though, like the achievement thing. XD


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, the guy totally Fed up his Feature in the first reason. No pop-up? Has the guy played Oblivion?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, they do need to update it, but in the order of importance, I will say that new games come first.

Here is a nice rumor for you all: XviD & Divx coming to Xbox 360?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Yeah, they do need to update it, but in the order of importance, I will say that new games come first.
> 
> Here is a nice rumor for you all: XviD & Divx coming to Xbox 360?


Well, people have hacked it into their s already for those who have media center.  But I want to know when I can use that functionality w/o media center!


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2006)

NEVAR! 

Nix that; When you get Vista 

edit: Hd-DVD commercial, sort of makes me want one!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2006)

Vista can eat my teabag until everything I own gets 64 bit support. XD

I have Windows XP pro 64 and the transitional driver support is saddening.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2006)

damn I think for xbox to be successful they should focus on action games as well as sports,shooters,and rpg games. I noticed that the system don't have any action games yet,that should be there focus in 2007.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2006)

Stranglehold looks to be coming along quite nicely 

DS, when I built my PC I got the Media Center OEM, and it is actually just Pro with media center functionality, actually... well, it's true, I just don't know why I posted it because it doesn't help you at all , sorry


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 11, 2006)

That's okay, it still doesn't make your Geometry Wars score any higher. XD


----------



## pajamas (Oct 11, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Stranglehold looks to be coming along quite nicely
> 
> DS, when I built my PC I got the Media Center OEM, and it is actually just Pro with media center functionality, actually... well, it's true, I just don't know why I posted it because it doesn't help you at all , sorry


Media Center OEM? X-x

So it's OEM > Pro > Media Center > Home?

Cause I know that Pro is better than Media Center... eh... whatever.



			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> edit: Hd-DVD commercial, sort of makes me want one!


... That made me want to get an HDTV, 360, and an HD-DVD player....

Fuck. X_X


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> That's okay, it still doesn't make your Geometry Wars score any higher. XD


Touche DS, touche! XD

Yeah, it was weird, I got the OEM, and I installed it, and it installed as XP pro, but I have media center on it, _and_ it was the cheapest out of all of them!


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 11, 2006)

What happened to the Fantasy Star Universe demo out on the marketplace? I heard it was supposed to be out tonight but I checked and it ain't I was appy bvecouse my box didn't come yet the downlaod ain't available.
Oh, and Totem Ball is available for free if that hasn't been said yet.


The bad thing is you need to have the vision camera thing to play it, I thought it was cheap but I dwonloaded it jkust and case I get it later on. So, it is free for me.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 11, 2006)

DS said its suppose to be out on friday now.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 11, 2006)

Why did they move it? Does anyone know?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 11, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> NEVAR!
> 
> Nix that; When you get Vista
> 
> edit: Hd-DVD commercial, sort of makes me want one!




Makes me want Blu-ray.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2006)

Carth304 said:
			
		

> Why did they move it? Does anyone know?


I donno, but if and when you see it please make a topic, i really wanna play.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 12, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Makes me want Blu-ray.


that's cool, because that is a natural and logical responce to something like that commercial. =D


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Makes me want Blu-ray.


do I smell a hater in the thread hell yeah cause you reek of it.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 12, 2006)

- Xbox devision takes heavy losses for market share, "After its third fiscal quarter ended March 31, 2006, when Microsoft posted a $388 million operating loss for its home and entertainment division"

Xbox 360 granted Good Design Award - by _Japan_.

 - sounds good to me!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 12, 2006)

Donkey Show said:
			
		

> From the official Sega PSU board's admin:


and just when I still don't have xbox live gold D:


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 12, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> that's cool, because that is a natural and logical responce to something like that commercial. =D



Yeah, crappy commercials turn me off of a product.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 12, 2006)

That is strange, because crappy products turn me off a product, that is why I wouldn't want bluray.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ha, nice one, but it won't work. By the end PS3 will be the number 1 console and Blu-ray will be the number 1 new format.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 12, 2006)

I guess we will have to see about that last one too. =)


----------



## pajamas (Oct 12, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Ha, nice one, but it won't work. By the end PS3 will be the number 1 console and Blu-ray will be the number 1 new format.


It will be the number 1 new format for those with large wallets and HDTVs.

It should be noted that A) HD-DVD is outselling Blu-ray right now, and B) less than 25% of America has HDTVs.

Without an HDTV there's no use for Blu-ray (or HDTV).

So neither HD-DVD nor Blu-ray will become the #1 format.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 12, 2006)

It maybe outselling, but Blu-ray is garnering more revenue.



> So far HD DVD has sold 33% more players than Blu-ray, but Blu-ray's revenue is 42% higher.



That's from Wikipedia. Plus, PS3 hasn't even released yet and from what I have heard HD-DVD players only roughly number in the 100,000-200,000 range for their installed base. On PS3 launch day, Blu-ray will already be boosted ahead of HD-DVD. But, I don't know the future, just the most likely outcome.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh well, its a shame this isn't a blu-ray discussion, so move it along to the tech dept.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes mastah. How high should I jump mastah?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2006)

about yay high *points at crotch*


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 12, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:
			
		

> Ha, nice one, but it won't work. By the end PS3 will be the number 1 console and Blu-ray will be the number 1 new format.



Ya, you know how much more it cost to make Blu-Ray then HD. A lot more, so PS3's games will cost a lot more, plus 3rd party sellers won't want to spend to much money so some of them won't put there games on Blu-Ray. I mean to make a profit your games must be sold more then how much it costs to make. So, the more the disk cost the more the game costs.

Did this topic die or something, I mean I posted this  afew jourse ago and by now I thought there would be atleadt 10 new topics.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 12, 2006)

XBOX Live downtime on the 17th.  WTF Sega, couldn't you have picked a better time to release the PSU beta and end it on a date later than the 18th? XD

I blame Sonic.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2006)

OMG sonic demo sucked, it's old, can't blame that. I still think sonic will be good, looking at the new video's and people's comments who played it *The more polished one* makes me want one badly. As for blu ray, it'll most likly go well.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2006)

I might pick up the 360 version but no doubt the PC version will have more players, this is a tuff one


----------



## MS81 (Oct 13, 2006)

I wish they would have made this around the 360 and pc build.considering I don't like last-gen graphics on next-gen systems I'm sorry but that's the dumbest Idea ever.I know graphics aren't everything but 360 a year old now this game should've been a launch title.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2006)

I really love the 360s visuals over the PC version primarily due to widescreen and other nice little effects it has.  But hey, I'm just pimping the 360 more because I'm getting that one. XD

And yeah, demo comes out Saturday I believe.  Remember though, there's a day downtime on XBOX Live on the 17th so the demo becomes unplayable. >.<


----------



## slimscane (Oct 13, 2006)

Appearantly "this weekend" means _now_


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 13, 2006)

Is getting 100,000+ the first time you play Geometry Wars good or bad? I played the trial version at a friend's house last week. It will probably be the only XBLArcade game I get.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 13, 2006)

It is fairly good for your first try, yeah  GW is a great game.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes it is, it'll most likely be UNO and GW the only two titles I buy. Who doesn't like UNO?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Appearantly "this weekend" means _now_


Thank the lord!  Well, there goes my night when I get back from work. XD

It's also been verified on majornelson.com.  I can't wait to go home already.  I'll post pics on the HD. >=D

Anyway, I started playing GW again and only got to 2.1 mil   I threw my controller afterwards. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2006)

YAY me go downmload.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2006)

Hearing it's not very good


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2006)

There seems to be a little lag when im around alot of players in the shopping mall but just for about 2 seconds roughly. I do not blame my connection really i am on a good college network so who knows its a demo but still needed to be noted.


i was in a party and we where chatting i heard the guy decently well through the offical Xbox mic that i had and you can here him through the speakers if you have your MIC off. Speaking was somewhat clear but i did not test it out fully. 

DS and anyone else we must do missions TONIGHT!


----------



## miina (Oct 14, 2006)

*Xbox 360?*

I'm looking into buying an xbox 360, and wondering what is a better buy? The core edition, or the more expensive one? I'm not too sure if i buy the core edition i'll be able to use regular xbox games. Is that true? HELP!!!


----------



## slimscane (Oct 14, 2006)

More expensive. Not only does it have better functionality out of the box, but it is actually just a better deal all together.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm going to be honest with you. The best version of a 360 pack is the Premium, but if you are buying it thinking you'll actually get to play an original Xbox game on it, I'd say keep your money(if that is one of the big things for you).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 14, 2006)

WOw DS, great time on PSU tonight ( 5 hours of fun) i will get the 360 verison for sure now. Multiplayer is alot of fun and Voice chat makes it much better. HAd a great time  

though i wont be on till roughly 11 pm / 12 am tomorrow but we should all play again.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 14, 2006)

splinter cell demo is out (702mb) after a short play test i say it ain't half bad.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 14, 2006)

Voice chat definately does make it easier to communicate instead of going through text bubbles.  Here's to hoping the final game is a bit more polished, although I am liking what I'm playing.  I have work the whole day today so I'll probably miss out on a bit of playing time when I get back home tonight.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 14, 2006)

Shogun said:


> splinter cell demo is out (702mb) after a short play test i say it ain't half bad.


damn I hope it's good.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 14, 2006)

yeah, splinter cell is cool, it is that set up where one team is a set of spies who have to rob some data whilst the other team has to stop them, it is quite interesting, although i feel the spies have got it rough.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, I wish I wasn't so busy, I should go home later today to check out PSU and SC, but I really have alot of studying to do


----------



## Shogun (Oct 14, 2006)

by reading your posts i would have to agree with you .


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 14, 2006)

Yo, does anyone here use the XBOX360 VGA cable for their monitor? I was curious if there were any known problems with it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 14, 2006)

The VGA cable is the way to go if you want some crazy clarity over component cables.  Plus it's the only way to upscale DVDs to HD resolution.  Anyway, I haven't seen any issues with the VGA so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2006)

SC is everything i hoped for  Ima play PS soon enough


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 14, 2006)

First time playing Phantasy Star game and so far, I hate it. And as for Splinter Cell DA multi-demo, it takes forever to join the damn game. But I like how spies are less lethal.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, I think PSU will turn away more casual PSO players and then some.  The demo definately isn't the best either, but again, it's SEGA. (I'm looking at you Sonic) XD  Anyway, I already have the game preordered so I'm sold on it, although I've come across a lot of strange ass people playing the game.  One guy kept making grunting noises as he attacked and said he owned a cookie factory. O_o


----------



## MS81 (Oct 15, 2006)

I gotta VGA cord I paid only 10 bucks for it. the screen is so clear once I got it I never went back to component.


----------



## Geetay (Oct 15, 2006)

> One guy kept making grunting noises as he attacked and said he owned a cookie factory. O_o


I Lol'd so hard when I read that.... (your sig from Blue Dragon is hilarious too)
Anyways, I've tried the PSU demo and I quite like it. The only problem is,
I don't want to spend 10$ a month when I'm already paying for LIVE.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Man, I wish I wasn't so busy, I should go home later today to check out PSU and SC, but I really have alot of studying to do




well if you did not get the PSU demo by sat midnight. then you missed it  im not sure if anyone can transfer it to you from there 360 so you can play .

SC demo really no HUGE changes but still decent.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 15, 2006)

man, if only you could create your own sever easily on the SC demo, then it would be great. Finding a game is way too difficult.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2006)

Shogun said:


> man, if only you could create your own sever easily on the SC demo, then it would be great. Finding a game is way too difficult.



Really?  I haven't had any issues connecting or finding a game.  Anyway, I should be on tonight.  I started up a Force so I can rape monsters with fire and ice.  XD


----------



## Shogun (Oct 15, 2006)

now that i didn't want to hear, it must just be me!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, are you just having trouble connecting to the servers itself or when you're looking for missions?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 15, 2006)

oh, i was talking about splinter cell. hence the SC acronym.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2006)

DS you started a Force?!?!? grr  im lvl 7 force and i finnaly got resta ! WOOT! though im out of mesta and could not get barta soo its Resta/Foie ( lvl 7 foie) until i get more money


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, I'm level 6 and I got both Barta and Resta plus a new wand.  What did you do with your money? XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2006)

pfft you kept dieing remeber at those missions? that or it was your bother so a poor little force running around 5 guys can get hurt  monomates = alot of money! that and well the person in the group kept taking ALL of it *crys*

i will be playing tonight we should team up again hopefully i hit lvl 10!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

SC plays alot smoother, damn spies jump like 10 feet


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2006)

> *Xbox 360 division has a loss of $1.26Billion in 2006
> Posted in Xbox 360, Hardware, Business by Chris on October 15th, 2006 at 22:44*
> 
> Next-Gen.biz has put up an analysis titled ‘How much is too much?’, as in ‘How much money will Microsoft throw at their Xbox division to eventually expect a profit before they give up?’. Well, as this article’s title shows, this year they will lose $1.26B. Is that too much? No. Says Microsoft’s analyist Matt Rosoff.
> ...






Microsoft has billions to spend anyways


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

Same goes to sony.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Same goes to sony.




NOt really, MIcrosoft has Windows backing them up (which is basically in all home based pcs across the world )  sony on the other hand does not have such a luxury of such high profits from other sectors  like microsoft does.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2006)

So that report awhile back, saying "Despite PS3 cost Sony still makes large profit" is bullshit?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2006)

LArge profit in the future if there software ( and system) sells a ton. there not making enough money off there other divisons to make up for the PS3 manufactoring costs , etc.  and im going by there offical sony finacial reports they release quaterly.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 15, 2006)

heey has anyone noticed that the ps3 is coming out 360 days after 
the 360? :amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2006)

umm no i have not fart . thx for pointing that out lol , intresting hehe.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 15, 2006)

and that they all end with the 'ie' sound..
and that they all have 3 letters  

360, wii, ps3

ok ill stop now


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 15, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> heey has anyone noticed that the ps3 is coming out 360 days after
> the 360? :amazed


Has it really been more than 300 days since 360's release? Oh man...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2006)

hehe yes exo its been exactly almost one year .


also got to lvl 8 in PSU finnaly and can use Heal/ICe/Fire now! oooo ! but now im poor 

question DS are there wants that will allow you to hold more than 2 magic moves?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 15, 2006)

Rods and staffs allow you to add on 4 techs but they're two handed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2006)

Ahh i thought so im still using the wand i had in the beginning of the game taged with me gun 

i logged off not to long ago i might get back on not to sure, you going to play?  ( the lag was kinda bad today  plus logging in was somewhat a pain still )

 just found out that you can still play PSU with Xbox live Silver membership all you have to do is buy a guardians lisence and thats it!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 16, 2006)

LOL, that's been like old news, but yeah Silver members can play as long as they get the guardian's license.  I stopped playing cuz I can't stop coughing atm, but I should get back on after work tomorrow again.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, that's been like old news, but yeah Silver members can play as long as they get the guardian's license.  I stopped playing cuz I can't stop coughing atm, but I should get back on after work tomorrow again.




lol danm well was new to me 

i got to lvl 8 and i got Barta/Resta/ some other move now hehe.


What time do you get off tomorrow ?  and wensday is the day that the  trail ends   so far the 360 verison i am sooo going to get seriously the voice chat feature gave that verison 10 extra points!


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh great, Source. Now I can wait hours for updates to DL.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> on the news front



Wewt that's awesome, Source ftw.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 16, 2006)

that is excellent news, hopefully that means a broader range of PC games make it to the 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2006)

A Vb update not to long ago Slime .


well PSU comes out next week anyways hehe , DS and I are getting it for 360 you should to! we all can play together 


not much info except the source info i posted.

o on a special note

i passed you again in posts


----------



## slimscane (Oct 16, 2006)

again!?  Lame! Curse test for nearly all my classes fall on one week!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2006)

slimscane said:


> again!?  Lame! Curse test for nearly all my classes fall on one week!




Mine where last Week thats why  i did not post in here hehe so you past me then 


PSU is a fun game multiplayer is a good hardcore type thing and since single player is said to be toatly differant and with a full fledge story its alot more promising than the other PSO games. 

i should be on tonight! trying not to get to far into missions because i want some surprises hehe. im only lvl 8 hehe.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2006)

So anyone getting Splinter Cell?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2006)

Me fo SHO  Tomorrow ^_^


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2006)

It comes out tomorrow?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 16, 2006)

I saw the new splinter cell last sunday when i was at facts O_o, a guy walked past with two copies, i think they were for some contest


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2006)

Well it comes out here tomorrow.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 16, 2006)

Splinter Cell: Double Agent officially comes out this week. Some store Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday. I'm just going to rent it at gamefly until Gears of War comes out.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 16, 2006)

The release date is tomorrow.

But keep in mind that release date is NOT a retale sale date. Most of stores I know won't have it on their shelves till next day.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2006)

OMFG guys if anyone can translate this for me I found this on the Karas website. I hope they are making the karas game.click right hur.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2006)

reps for you dude.


----------



## Zouri (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry to ask without contributing anything to the conversation, but has Microsoft announced any kind of price drop for the 360 in the near future?

Sorry about this but I really don't feel like wading through 84 pages of info.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 17, 2006)

all the statements that they have issued have been along the lines of: we ain't going to be doing a price drop anytime soon. This is probably because of the Ps3's hilarious price.


----------



## Zouri (Oct 17, 2006)

^ Figures. Oh well. Guess I'll just have to buy the regular version or something. I'm sorry but there is no system on this Earth that is world a little over $300, and that is still insane.

It would have been perfect for them though. It would have given them extra leverage against the Wii and really stuck it to the PS3.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't wait til January to buy Lost planet I'm going to trade in my splinter cell(hopefully I'll beat it by then) in for it.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 17, 2006)

a little bit of quick news:
Bethesda: 360 DVD reading 2 times faster than PS3 Bluray reading


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

IGN REveiw is up for splinter cell.



and great find slime i find that info quite intresting.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought for some strange reason I thought they was talking about HD-DVD vs. Blu-ray I bet you they are the same speed.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah, nice finds guys


----------



## MS81 (Oct 17, 2006)

I need to buy some HD-DVD movies I want some cool action movies. I seriously hope that Microsoft will atleast make collector edition of games on HD-DVD.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

slimscane said:


> a little bit of quick news:
> Bethesda: 360 DVD reading 2 times faster than PS3 Bluray reading



Real trustworty site  

Zouri - If people can spend 25-30 dollers a pop on anime dvds containing 3-5 episodes which i can get the whole series for free then why can't people find it worthy of a system being 300-600 dollers?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 17, 2006)

tomorrow: LUMINES FREAKING LIVE BABY!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

Shogun said:


> tomorrow: LUMINES FREAKING LIVE BABY!



about freaking time i wil lsurely get this game depends on the cost though.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 17, 2006)

"Lumines Live" will be available tomorrow for Xbox live.

Cost:1200 points with a optional 600 points for extended version.
Contents: New mission feature, more background skins and music for a better Xbox live experience, On-line leaderboards, achievments, and more.


I won't get it becouse of cost. It would seem good if you wish to spend about $15 for it. But, for me I would like to save it for Call of Duty 3.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Real trustworty site
> 
> Zouri - If people can spend 25-30 dollers a pop on anime dvds containing 3-5 episodes which i can get the whole series for free then why can't people find it worthy of a system being 300-600 dollers?



What is wrong with Xboxyde?  and besides they got it form Game Informer, who got it from Bethesda, who _is_ a reliable source. I love Bethesda, they would never lie to me


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2006)

^OK OK I'm SORRY


----------



## slimscane (Oct 17, 2006)

Haha, it's alright, no hard feelings!

In any case, there is more xbox related violence!

For a _core_ system?! :amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

lol for a core system only? funny.

contra is coming out soon on Xbox live arcade. woot.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 18, 2006)

Interesting news I found at neogaf about Blue Dragon.


> It only took 5 minutes for edigi to sell out of their Blue Dragon 360 First Edition bundles last night. Also, there's 100,000 of these first run Blue Dragon bundles planned.
> 
> 360 sold out in Japan... lolz.
> 
> Source:



Wanna sell your shit in Japan, get Toriyama to work on it.  FTW! XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2006)

lol wow that is nice very nice.

DS tomorrow ( well today for me) is the last day for PSU demo  was fun while it lasted i defeated the dragon was cool had alot of fun doing that. I will be purchasing it for sure .


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 18, 2006)

Shogun said:


> tomorrow: LUMINES FREAKING LIVE BABY!



You bastard. D<
Thanks for NOT SIGNING ON AND PLAYING DOA WITH ME.

Anyways.
Hurrah Lumines. :3
and not having xbox live tonight was fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

So blue dragon is out in japan? nice.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 18, 2006)

I wonder if its possible to get a hold of like a japanese review of Blue Dragon. Surely there are some review out and about if the game has been launched...


----------



## MS81 (Oct 18, 2006)

I bet you when Lost Odyessy comes out they sell another 100,000 xboxes.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

In america...doubt japan, they don't really care for those kinda games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2006)

Niabingi said:


> I wonder if its possible to get a hold of like a japanese review of Blue Dragon. Surely there are some review out and about if the game has been launched...



Famitsu should have a reveiw up in the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 18, 2006)

You sure its released, i mean play asia says it wont be avaible until somewhere in december O_o


----------



## MS81 (Oct 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> In america...doubt japan, they don't really care for those kinda games.



I was talking about Japan in america it would be like 250,000.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

Doubt it, japan really doesn't like them games. 

Got SC and been playing offline. I donno i miss the third ones features but it's ok, just seems weird since i don't like this dev people as much.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2006)

Well if games like Dead Rising can Sell over 100k in japan im sure Lost Planet can as well. Plus Japan has big respects for capcom.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2006)

This is true, never know, just can't see it selling while i can see dead rising since it's zombies, and people love zombies *I don't, don't see that cool factor* So yeah lost planet could become a big seller but i can see blue dragon being the seller.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 18, 2006)

So how many units is sold out? They just said they are planning to have 100K not that those were the numbers that sold through. Just wondering because if its say 5,000 preorders then selling out still sin't that great.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 18, 2006)

I actually meant Lost Odyssey but Lost planet will sell well too.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 18, 2006)

Lumines is amazing. <3


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 18, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> So how many units is sold out? They just said they are planning to have 100K not that those were the numbers that sold through. Just wondering because if its say 5,000 preorders then selling out still sin't that great.



I doubt any news "isn't that great." *looking at your track record in this thread*

The Japanese consumers just can't help themself to playing a game that is put together by a team that is like an RPG fanboys dream (Sakaguchi/Toriyama/Uematsu). As far as Lost Odyssey goes. I somewhat have to agree with crazymtf. It will sell. But I just believe more people would be into Blue Dragon.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll never see David again. ._______________.
:shakes fist
I guess I should go play it.

Shogun fails at 360 live. ><
and pwns me at Lumines.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 18, 2006)

15.00 is worth it for Lumines.
And don't you ever think differently.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 18, 2006)

This actually doesn't belong in this thread, but...


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 19, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> I doubt any news "isn't that great." *looking at your track record in this thread*
> 
> The Japanese consumers just can't help themself to playing a game that is put together by a team that is like an RPG fanboys dream (Sakaguchi/Toriyama/Uematsu). As far as Lost Odyssey goes. I somewhat have to agree with crazymtf. It will sell. But I just believe more people would be into Blue Dragon.



What, I can't be not excited when they don't give you the numbers pre-ordered? I could have five apples and sell out, does that make me a success story? All I'm saying is for Xbox 360 to get any kind of lead in Japan they need to sell more than 200,000.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> WOOT! you going to be playing tonight? i will jump on tonight "spank me" needs to get to lvl 10 . im trying not to get to much into the demo hence i will be getting the game soon and still want some surprises hehe.
> 
> what bosses have you beatin so far DS?



I'm actually on right now.  I'm just getting some money for new items and armors and whatnot.  As for bosses, I've taken both of them down solo on the C missions.  I just want to bring all my techs to at least level 11 for some massive damage. XD


----------



## MS81 (Oct 19, 2006)

the famitsu magazine predict that 360 will sell over 250,000 units in Japan in 2007 but if the games out promptly it I think it get to at least 500,000 easy.

Microsoft needs to make more japanese action games where's Otogi 3 at bastards.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 19, 2006)

Blame Sega for that, not MS.

Sega makes Otagi


----------



## MS81 (Oct 19, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Blame Sega for that, not MS.
> 
> Sega makes Otagi



you are right Julius but they should still have good connections with sega to be like yo WTF is up with the sequel to Otogi homes.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 19, 2006)

I think I am going to post this in all of the threads, but I put it here first:

Battle of the console exclusives
Very Nice. 360 has 48, PS3 has 35, and Wii has 40

 More news!

100GB Xbox 360 HDD Coming In March! and appearanltly so is a Mouse! From X06: Korea.

Doesn't that make it the first _console_ game to support 1080p?


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 19, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> What, I can't be not excited when they don't give you the numbers pre-ordered? I could have five apples and sell out, does that make me a success story? All I'm saying is for Xbox 360 to get any kind of lead in Japan they need to sell more than 200,000.



I'm just going to say this once. I really doubt Microsoft is expecting to take Japan (does anyone here actually believe that?). That would be like the craziest thing to have ever happen in the gaming industry. The idea that the XBox was well lets put it in the nicest terms a bummer in Japan because in all honesty there was nothing that was appealling to the people over there. And now in the new generation 360 has made strides as far as reaching out to what Japanese gamers want. With the potential hype of Blue Dragon's success it sure is a big step forward from where they were with the old XBox. Your okay to do as you please on these boards as long as you don't start flamewars. I just felt you didn't know the significance of what the article was pointing out. Which looking at this post, you didn't.

Here's my contribution for the day.
Remember Oblivion going to the PS3 with bonus content? Well, the content will be available via the XBox Live Marketplace on Nov. 21, 2006

Source:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow a 100 gig  HD? i hope its not terribley expensive  i mean since a 20 gig one is 99.99 atm i hope the 20 drops to 45 and the 100 is 99.99 or something like that.

Splinter cell is 1080p? very intresting . 


exclusives are also nice. thx for the updates slime


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone playing SC? Man it kicks ass once you get use to the new MP. And the single is also extremly fun, nice game, so glad it finally came out ^_^


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 19, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Doesn't that make it the first _console_ game to support 1080p?



Just one problem... You can't get 1080p Res with the Composite Cables. Unless you have a pretty expensive HDTV that will go through VGA (I think there is a Sony; out of all the products has that capability... or just simply use a monitor). 

So in other words that news is a little construed because some people forgot to realize some things.

Found some other news:
XBox Live surpasses 4 million users worldwide. Expects to surpass 6 million by summertime of '07
Courtesy:


Wasn't surprised they (gamespot.com) rated Splinter Cell: Double Agent 8.5.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2006)

8.5 = Great...people overreact at the stupidest shit on gamefaqs.com


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 19, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> Just one problem... You can't get 1080p Res with the Composite Cables. Unless you have a pretty expensive HDTV that will go through VGA (I think there is a Sony; out of all the products has that capability... or just simply use a monitor).
> 
> So in other words that news is a little construed because some people forgot to realize some things.
> 
> ...



I think my screen can support it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 19, 2006)

Microsoft did say that they could release a HDMI compement if they wanted to and plus that the update to 1080p was coming. Is it cool? ya but i proabably will not use it just the fact that alot of games have crappy framerates running in that resoultion.


plus you got the VGA attachment or comopent cables though if you use them all it does is upconvert it to it.



> Yes 1080P is possible over component. Higher visuals are even possible over VGA (think of your computer graphics, they are transmitted via an analog VGA cable to your monitor and the possible resolutions are beyond 1080P). The whole “deal” with HDMI/digital signal is the protection that the Movie studios wanted for the next generation of HD movies. Digital signal was the most secure way for them to enforce the copy protection.





> Listen to the latest podcast over at Major Neslon. He has an interview that explains the ins and outs of the whole component, VGA and HDMI.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 19, 2006)

so wait that VGA cable (the one meant to connect to a computer screen) is better then a fully connected component cable on a HDTV? =/


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 19, 2006)

I might have asked this before but I am not sure. But, does anyone know the cost to play Phantasy Star Universe online? Oh, and can you talk to people using the 360 Mic or do you have to buy a USB Keyboard?

Oh, and on a side note does anyone know the release date for "Justice League: Heroes"? It looks REALLY good and you can play as the Green Arrow. To thos who want inforamtion to it I can give a short summary.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 19, 2006)

You can talk using the Mic for the 360 verison only. it will cost 9.99 a month. 360 verison game coats 59.99 and can only play with 360 people.


and you also can use a keyboard if you with ( any usb keyboard)


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 19, 2006)

Wait, can you talk to everyone onlien with the mix or only a certain chat?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 19, 2006)

You can talk to anyone in your party through the Mic or invite them to private chat.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 19, 2006)

Crazy I got SC I playing in the Jail part now Ign gave it a 9 and Gamespot gave it a 8.5 they said the graphics aren't special but IMO that shit looks goood.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 19, 2006)

I think you are wrong SS3, about PSU only being able to play with Xbox 360 people, because OPM did a special on it where they were playing with PS2,PC, and 360 users all in one play session.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> Crazy I got SC I playing in the Jail part now Ign gave it a 9 and Gamespot gave it a 8.5 they said the graphics aren't special but IMO that shit looks goood.



Yeah graphics are hella nice. Game owns and very glad i bought it


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 19, 2006)

Im sorry if I am gettign annoying but i have another question. Do you have to invite only your friends to a party or can you talk to other people you have never ever met like online like they do on FInal Fantasy XI. I mean, it would be bad if you can only play with the limited friends you have online.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 19, 2006)

you can invite anyone into your party.

and 360 people can only play with 360 people, sega has made this statement on there offical psu website for 360.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 19, 2006)

When? Because OPM was playing with 360 people on PS2.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, thank you. I hope this is my last question. What type of classes are there? Is there any range classes like any Archers? Also, what about spell casters.

The reason I am asking so many questions is becouse I am thinking about buying this game and have never played a Phantasy Star game ever before.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 19, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> When? Because OPM was playing with 360 people on PS2.



I bet they where considering DS and I been playing with just Xbox 360 people and Sega confirmed that its just with 360 

Link removed  offical boards and site can be foudn at that link

@carth

there are Force ( spell casters) Hunters and a long range class which i forget its name lol.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well they were, because I didn't dream up the article.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 19, 2006)

AFreak2005 said:


> When? Because OPM was playing with 360 people on PS2.



That was debunked by a staff member as it was stated on the PSO BB forums that all of the ones who were there were on PS2s and PCs only.  That info has been out since last month when the speculation was started after the OPM quote.  Second, SEGA has said it many times that they won't link, like above, it's on the website.

[GNU]Otome​_wa​_Boku​_ni​_Koishiteru​_-​_02(1280x720)[1F93EA25]XviD.avi

There it is.  OPM was wrong in stating that.



			
				ClumsyOrchid said:
			
		

> This is a false rumor I can squash right away. The PC/PS2 servers will not be linked to the Xbox 360 servers. I attended this Multiplayer session, there were editors for the three magazines and everyone played on PC and PS2 units. I think this is just a simple misunderstanding, hope this clears it up.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

No one is playing SC? Die...all of you


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm playing it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Single player or multi?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm with the JBA now Crazy how far are you?


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 20, 2006)

Both single and mutli.

I'm at Shanghai level.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

Not really that far since i've been working alot on multi-player but i'm on level four, the snow place. GGame owns


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, well that's gay as hell then(about PSU).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 20, 2006)

Not really basically there are over 1000 people playing on each server at high peaks so there is quite a bit of people who play. if there was not then i would agree that it is gay.

though my friends do not have 360's but o well there addicting to WoW anyways.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, but I bet a lot of people are going to be on PC/PS2 and they'll be able to play together. Sony/MS better let cross platform online games exist this generation.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I strongly see it sparking well on the 360 and PC evenly, then the PS2 way behind.

Playing it on PC and 360 is a given for online, while for PS2 I doubt most will do anything else besides play offline mode.

Though, out of which version gets the longer fanbase, I would maybe say the PC one would last with the longest thump. The DC/GC/Xbox fanbases faded with PSO, and the PC version was so strong they created a total of 4 episodes as opposed to 2.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 20, 2006)

There were 4 episodes? never heard of them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2006)

Mm, GC and Xbox versions had Episodes 1 & 2. There was a Episode 3 for GC, a diff Episode 3 for PC, and Episode 4: Blue Burst, for PC.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmmm, never heard they did that. I don't know about the last place on PS2 though, especially in Japan. I mean FFXI had a pretty big install base on PS2.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 20, 2006)

Well PS2 and PC are pretty even in sales in Japan at the moment, but I don't see.  As for the 360 version, it comes out in the states first so we'll so how it'll do.  The biggest question is how many go from demo to retail for the 360, but it seems like there will be a good number.  A lot of PSU forums that I visit have a lot of people jumping on the 360 bandwagon so lack of people playing isn't going to be too much of an issue.  Plus the voice chat is really convenient in the game, as SSJ knows all to well. XD  In addition to the HD output and widescreen (looks yummy on my 50" ^^), I think PSU on the 360 is a good deal.

Anyway, I'll be on tonight again.  Almost level 20.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't see the XBOX 360 community being anywhere near the PC size. Anyway i'm 60 for spy, 46 for merc, i'm the shitnzesS ^_^


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 20, 2006)

Probably not, I don't forsee it matching up to the PS2/PC community (since they're interlinked anyway) so it's a given.  I'm fine with small sizes anyway.  WoW and RO are reasons why I stay away from overpopulated games. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

WoW can be good, i tell you only the truth


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> WoW can be good, i tell you only the truth



LOLOLOL.
No way can WoW be good.
I've seen what it does to people. >_>


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 20, 2006)

the hero complex said:


> LOLOLOL.
> No way can WoW be good.
> I've seen what it does to people. >_>



but those people fail at life  


do we fail at life ?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

I do not fail at life and i play = wow


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I do not fail at life and i play = wow



you fail at life but you just havent noticed it yet


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2006)

I do not fail, do not mistake me with you my love


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> but those people fail at life
> 
> 
> do we fail at life ?



I only know a few people that disappoint me in life.
None of them being WoW players.
Fail is such a stupid internet word to use.


& I don't associate with people that disappoint me.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll tell you this from experience.. WoW is a terrible addicting game period.

WoW= Life 
the end. 

I finnaly broke the addiction after doing absolutely nothing and realizing I gained nothing but purple pixels.... 15$ a month.

Big waste = Failure

Anyways , GoW > WoW


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2006)

God of war? Gears of war? Which are you talking about? 

Anyway SC is the pimp shit, i just won 5/6 games with spies, i wish everyone was as good as me


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 21, 2006)

Im just relating to the MS topic , gears of war.

WoW= world of warcraft? is that what you play?
SC= Starcraft? lol

nevermind


----------



## MS81 (Oct 21, 2006)

he meant Splinter Cell: double agent I got it and I must say some parts are real tricky.Crazy I'm trying to find the files of the JBA members and advice?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 21, 2006)

the hero complex said:


> I only know a few people that disappoint me in life.
> None of them being WoW players.
> Fail is such a stupid internet word to use.
> 
> ...



Why did you have to take this so seriously ? =/


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 21, 2006)

Of all the Mortal Kombats they had to release, it had to be crappy 3...  Bring MK2!!! >=/

Plus for those who are possibly getting PSU, the Guardian's License is on the marketplace now as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> he meant Splinter Cell: double agent I got it and I must say some parts are real tricky.Crazy I'm trying to find the files of the JBA members and advice?



Which mission is that? I'm only on the forth, trying to do this boat/alaska mission.


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 21, 2006)

DS what is the Gaurdian license?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 21, 2006)

It's what you need to purchase in order to play PSU online.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 21, 2006)

Will there be a demo of Gears of war out soon? 
after hearing about the coop feature I've been itching to see if it's any good XD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 21, 2006)

No need? tell me, what IS the point of a demo anyway?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Of all the Mortal Kombats they had to release, it had to be crappy 3...  Bring MK2!!! >=/
> 
> Plus for those who are possibly getting PSU, the Guardian's License is on the marketplace now as well.



At least it wasn't MK4.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 21, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> No need? tell me, what IS the point of a demo anyway?



to make you want to buy the game...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2006)

So why would you say there is no need for a GOW demo, i hear different opinions, some good some bad about it so far, i really like to try it before buying it.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 21, 2006)

well, for a million others that is not the case.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2006)

What's not the case...what are you talking about?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> i really like to try it before buying it.



most people are happy with what they have seen and are prepared to buy it based on that.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> So why would you say there is no need for a GOW demo, i hear different opinions, some good some bad about it so far, i really like to try it before buying it.




I think someone beat me to making my point XDDD
I don't want to buy a game I'm not sure I like, I would however like to try it


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 21, 2006)

Why is this Gaurdian thing needed to play PSU online? Also, how much does cost?


----------



## Corruption (Oct 21, 2006)

I think the guardian licensce is free, but you have to pay $9.99 a month.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Which mission is that? I'm only on the forth, trying to do this boat/alaska mission.



It's the the level when you have to do the training course for the JBA and unlock the safe.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

I have really wanted to play Project 8, all of the other games owned besides T.H.U.G. 2.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 21, 2006)

for anyone that wants the Hdmi cable for 360 here you go.Kudomono


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 21, 2006)

Project 8 is rather good, its quite a dissapointment in graphics though


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2006)

Shogun said:


> most people are happy with what they have seen and are prepared to buy it based on that.



Yeah well i thought dead rising LOOKED good and sounded good...i was upset :amazed


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Yeah well i thought dead rising LOOKED good and sounded good...i was upset


I definitely can see where your coming from.

There should be some demo. Cause some people don't really know what type of game GoW is. A friend of mine thought it is like Halo. I had to explain that it isn't. More like say a tad bit Rainbow Six/Ghost Recon since it is a squad based game with a whole lot of violence and in my opinion better graphics. Friend is still getting the game but said he would have been a tad bit disappointed to have found out when he bought the game because while he might still enjoy it he didn't get what he was expecting. So he actually thanked me for the heads up cause now he knows what type of game it is. 

But, just a heads up for those people who still are questioning about getting it. There is still the whole renting the game. Only spend 5-10 bucks depending from where your renting from.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 22, 2006)

fine, i would appreciate a demo too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 22, 2006)

I think Cliffy B mentioned in one of his interviews that that GoW demo would come out once the game is released.  Kinda crappy for y'all who aren't getting it day 1, but at least a demo is coming. XD


----------



## Shogun (Oct 22, 2006)

fair enough, but i do quite like that tony hawk game, anyone tried UMK?


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, Tony Hawk games have never been the best looking games. So, the gameplay is up to par of THPS 4? My personal favorite of the series.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah well i thought dead rising LOOKED good and sounded good...i was upset :amazed



sorry I can't help you in this dept because you obviously hyped it up in your own mind so when you played DR it was rather corny than you thought.Then I guess your going to be dissapointed with the PS3 then. 

I don't expect nothing much from any of these consoles no more because when you expect good the worst comes out,I wanted to buy Godhand but after seeing bad reviews of the game I just can't buy it fan or no fan.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> sorry I can't help you in this dept because you obviously hyped it up in your own mind so when you played DR it was rather corny than you thought.Then I guess your going to be dissapointed with the PS3 then.
> 
> I don't expect nothing much from any of these consoles no more because when you expect good the worst comes out,I wanted to buy Godhand but after seeing bad reviews of the game I just can't buy it fan or no fan.



I didn't enjoy dead rising cause missions were useless, story was blend, and i had almost no fun after the 2nd hour. As for PS3...haha yous illy goose you, i love my 360, i'm gonna love my PS3 just as much, if not more


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I didn't enjoy dead rising cause missions were useless, story was blend, and i had almost no fun after the 2nd hour. As for PS3...haha yous illy goose you, i love my 360, i'm gonna love my PS3 just as much, if not more



Don't let the launch bugs bite you =D


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Not getting it at launch buddy  Getting it Feb


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 22, 2006)

honestly i see no reason to release a demo before its launch during the holidays. Hardcore fans will buy it no matter what. Now since there releasing a demo ( possible unless its been confirmed i do not know) after its release then thats more senseable. I mean some people just cannot wait i guess *shrugs*

@DS 

i could not play PSU this weekend because i had no online access  but i was satisfised on what i played during the demo , the game is much better than PSO.


----------



## AFreak2005 (Oct 22, 2006)

I heard you can finally strafe. Does it help a lot?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

I just wanted to make sure GOW is worthy of the hype is all, demo would help


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2006)

I can't wait to play games in 1080i or p depending on what setting my HDTV could do I think 1080i is the most though but if games were come in 1080p playing them in 1080i should be the same right?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 23, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> I can't wait to play games in 1080i or p depending on what setting my HDTV could do I think 1080i is the most though but if games were come in 1080p playing them in 1080i should be the same right?



there is quite a big difference apparently


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> there is quite a big difference apparently



what's the diff? I mean the resolution would be better I that.

1440x1080i vs1920x1080p


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 23, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> what's the diff? I mean the resolution would be better I that.
> 
> 1440x1080i vs1920x1080p



The quality with the P is better then I


----------



## Shogun (Oct 23, 2006)

you guys are missing the picture here, forget the damn resolution, it is about the games! 

After a lenghty playtest of the latest rainbow i must to say i am very impressed indeed, everything seems to work well and i have the feeling that the multiplayer will rock just as hard. Game of the year? just might be.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 23, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> what's the diff? I mean the resolution would be better I that.
> 
> 1440x1080i vs1920x1080p


Completely seperate resolutions.

1920X1080 interlaced = 1080i
1920X1080 progressive = 1080p

1440X1080 is an obscure not exactly 1080i resolution. I'm assuming it's the Full screen version of it, as opposed to wide screen.

The best resolution (that TVs will soon be at) is 2560X1440 progessive (1440p).


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2006)

oh yeah I seen that HDTV on Ign that could do 2560X1440 progessive.

to shogun I know it's about the games but sometimes it don't mean shit if you ain't got the right accessories to play the game.

That's like saying it's fun playing any games on any tv.

would you play PS3,360 or Wii on a black and white TV?I know I don't.


----------



## Aman (Oct 24, 2006)

> October 23, 2006 - This week the overall top ten is evenly split between Wii and Xbox 360 titles. It is now less than a month until the launch of Nintendo's new console, and your lust for Twilight Princess remains unabated. It's interesting to see that the Wii version is the object of your desires, as many remain skeptical as to whether or not its Wii-mote control will be superior to the GameCube version. And it looks like those Red Steel videos we posted last week convinced many of you to add the game to your wishlists, as Ubisoft's FPS has popped into the top ten at number nine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't seem to get why there are no PS3 games on the list, really.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 24, 2006)

Shogun said:


> you guys are missing the picture here, forget the damn resolution, it is about the games!
> 
> After a lenghty playtest of the latest rainbow i must to say i am very impressed indeed, everything seems to work well and i have the feeling that the multiplayer will rock just as hard. Game of the year? just might be.


From the looks of Vegas it's more similar to Rainbow Six: Lockdown.  Being a HUGE Rainbow Six 3 fan Lockdown was probably the biggest disappointment I've gotten from Ubisoft... ever.

If Vegas continues this "spray and pray" gameplay the I absolutely refuse to keep giving them my money for Rainbow Six.



			
				Aman said:
			
		

> I can't seem to get why there are no PS3 games on the list, really.


My guess.  Most people realize that they aren't going to get a PS3 for a while and a lot already have Xbox 360's so they aren't too worried about PS3.  Wii will be fairly easier to get your hands on than any other console in recent launches, so people are anticipating these titles because they are in reach.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2006)

2 more weeks til G.O.W.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2006)

it is not like lock down, it is closer to rainbow six 3. The maps are apparently going to be fairly small too, just like in 3. It will be a classic i tell you, a classic.


----------



## Aman (Oct 24, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> My guess.  Most people realize that they aren't going to get a PS3 for a while and a lot already have Xbox 360's so they aren't too worried about PS3.  Wii will be fairly easier to get your hands on than any other console in recent launches, so people are anticipating these titles because they are in reach.


That should just make them want it more, if they really do want it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Which games would be on the list, MGS and DMC are already held over many games, no need for a list to show it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

Ya i have to check up on 360's install base last time i checed they had 5 million owners world wide by the end of june.

and i agree with you slime this is one reason why i am not getting marvel ultimate allinance on PS3 or Call duty 3 for it because the framerates are pretty inconsistent and does not nearly run as nice as 360's.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2006)

DMC is never going to be a system seller, one and three where great, but the series is too marginalized. Considering the ps3 version is going to be the hardest one yet i can't see it being a best seller for the system either.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

Ya DMC is a good game and could be considered a system seller to some people but its not a system seller in the terms of MGS is or GTA, or Zelda or Ff.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2006)

yeah, that is a fair enough statement.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 24, 2006)

Shogun said:


> DMC is never going to be a system seller, one and three where great, but the series is too marginalized. Considering the ps3 version is going to be the hardest one yet i can't see it being a best seller for the system either.



indeed, actually both DMC and MGS aren't really system sellers  maybe the fans think they are but it are games like GTA that sells consoles


----------



## slimscane (Oct 24, 2006)

^Don't forget possibly worse textures and worse frame rate.  If I had a PS3 I would get them for 360 because of achievement points and XBL. But that is just me. If I did spend all that money on a PS3 I would want to have some games to play for it, so that might would effect my decision. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Achievement points are overrated, people like "OMG WIN THE GAMEZ< i NEED THEM poInTS z BUebuioEnoune" Like what the fuck, get a life, it's a game. Scared the shit out of me on splinter cell  

Well i have to play the games before i can say worse textures *If i can get through dead rising i'll make it!!!* and frame rate, hearing is one thing, playing is another


----------



## slimscane (Oct 24, 2006)

Hah, I suppose, of course I could say the exact same thing to you  I don't go AP crazy, I don't think I even have 2000, it is just an edded incentive over an otherwise identical PS3 version.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Not really, not when i want to start my PS3 collection


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

i like AP it gives me something else to do in the game to look forward to just for more points. its cool not needed but it does add in the cool factor to games.


slime did you read that whole report of the Xbox live guy talking about sonys Ps3 online plans?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 24, 2006)

eh? No, where is that?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 24, 2006)

I saw those, I like the first, and I am saddened by the second  But the 20 GB is still holding up for me so I am okay for now. 

Find the online article I want to read it!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

I did i linked it above


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2006)

DMC is one best action games for PS2-3 other than Genji,Onimusha,and God.O.W.If only Xbox could release more games like these the would be set.

Otogi 3

Ninja Gaiden 2 please.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 24, 2006)

No, the online article for the xbox live guy talking about PS3 online plans


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2006)

well thats the only online one i seen there was a more detailed one i have to find it but at the moment i have to head to my last class


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 24, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> DMC is one best action games for PS2-3 other than Genji,Onimusha,and God.O.W.If only Xbox could release more games like these the would be set.
> 
> Otogi 3
> 
> Ninja Gaiden 2 please.



never hear of genji untill genji 2 was announced, onimusha is barely heard of here, god of war was mediocore to me =/


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2006)

you probably don't have a ps2 or those games that's why you don't like them.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2006)

Genji and Onimusha are both very good. As for GOD OF WAR...just go on to say it matchs against DMC In terms of fun, so yes it's hella good.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 25, 2006)

I totally agree Crazy,Is anyone getting PSU today?


----------



## Aman (Oct 25, 2006)

I was thinking that the 100 GB HD was a bit much. 


About DMC4, the ones who tried it thought it was the same game with better graphics. GTA, now that's a system seller.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 25, 2006)

of course you can't take away the aspect of DMC it would be rather corny(DMC2) I never played it because everyone told me to avoid it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2006)

Well DMC4 is still in devolpment so i gotta wait till i can play it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 25, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> you probably don't have a ps2 or those games that's why you don't like them.



I have had a PS2 since launch day =/


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 25, 2006)

Microsoft breaks sales records in Australia.
Selling 100,000 units in the first seven months. Record previously held by Sony's PS2 at 78,000.

Source: gameindustry.biz

There is a Gears of War Ad that can be purchased on XBox Live. But if you would like to take a look at it. here it is.
Courtesy of Xboxyde.com


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah it does, but i really wanna try it first, owell i might have to go on and buy it from looks


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 25, 2006)

From what I've read at neogaf, those who have played the game at special invites claim it's the best shooter ever.  I will splooge.  And hopefully from what I've talked about with my buddy at EB Games, it might come out on the 8th of November for those who have preordered it.  YAY1111!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 25, 2006)

What do you all think about Gears of War up against Resistance this holiday? Reistance does have 40 multiplayer which is sweet and i only know so much about GoW but what do you think will score higher from publications and what will be the overall best shooter?  

On the Graphics standpoint i think there both pretty equal .

well come to think of it GoW is a 3rd person shooter and Resistance is a First PErson Shooter keep that in mind.


Discuss.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 25, 2006)

can't til Nov.11


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2006)

Humm Well SS3 i guess GoW Does have more hype cause it's the holder between the halo series. Then again resistance is looking hella good too...Not sure, i'd say GoW Will be the biggger seller because hell more people will own a 360. Which will score higher? I'm guessing: 

GoW : 8.7-9.0. 
Resistance 9 - 9.2
Around there is my guess.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 25, 2006)

ya i think Resistances multiplayer will help in the long run though GoW has a good multiplayer from what we seen/ heard. I am going to assume that the scores will realitilve be in the 9's for both games. 

as for online well Resistances multiplayer can hold more people ( im pretty sure GoW only has 16) but the features are the same ( in terms of voice chat etc) 

as for story i have not really kept up in that department in both games.

so my guess is Gow -9.3 Resistance 9.5 because of the multiplayer edge. both seem to be great games sadly i will not be able to play one of them as soon as i wanted but o well. 

as for sellers i agree with ya there crazy.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, sales, it's gotta be GoW cause of 360 already being out. As for the marks, yeah those are what i'm guessing too, high 9's if not what i guessed last post. Point being, both look kickass


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 25, 2006)

GoW+360 is a christmas MUST HAVE FOR ME!


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 25, 2006)

More players does not necessarily equal more fun.  It's pretty cool and all, but really I never join any servers on PC games such as CSS or Wolfenstein Enemy Territory that have more than like 20 people.  It does get to the point where it is just too much to have a good organized fight.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 25, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> What do you all think about Gears of War up against Resistance this holiday? Reistance does have 40 multiplayer which is sweet and i only know so much about GoW but what do you think will score higher from publications and what will be the overall best shooter?
> 
> On the Graphics standpoint i think there both pretty equal .
> 
> ...



It isn't really a discussion, Gears wins. Here is why, there will be less than 400,000 PS3s, and only about 100,000, if that, copies of Resistance. Xbox360 has sever million units already in peoples homes and Gears of War will be in far greater supply. Gears will definitely sell better. There is no argument there. As far as the games themselves go, I am still going to go with Gears, I think that Gears has better graphics, a more thought out deliberate pace, _and_, this is not to be forgotten, it _is_ a second generation next gen game. Resistance is a launch title.

That being said, I still really want to play Resistance too.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2006)

He said holiday season, there's going to be more then 500,000 systems, think more around 1,500,000. Anyway both look good and i will own both


----------



## slimscane (Oct 25, 2006)

ah, I figured he just meant around launch  I don't know why I figured that because he clearly said holiday.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 25, 2006)

As for sales concerned. Gears will win over Resistance. 
As for the game. 
Graphically - Gears
Gameplay - Up in the air. Honestly it is hard to judge here for the fact one is third-based shooter and the other first-person.
Multiplayer - Up in the air. While we know Resistance supporting 40 players online. I don't care much for it. Not much viewing on the multiplayer gameplay aspect either (so I'm guessin' the usual). Gears as well hasn't shown multiplayer gameplay that will make me say this over the other.

I believe both will average 9's across the review boards.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2006)

Graphics are tied IMO. One is more dirty and hard and the othere is a bit shinier and soft, both kickass


----------



## slimscane (Oct 25, 2006)

Both good, but I give the edge to Gears still. I found the two newest in game pics of the same resolution I could (the Resistance pic is newer).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2006)

Both look good, owell i can't really decide since i will be owning both i could care less, hahaha


----------



## slimscane (Oct 25, 2006)

You're lucky, I'll be lucky if I as much as get to play Resistance, so I might as well say Gears wins 

edit:  I just watched the new Gears trailer. First Donnie Darko and now this, the Tears for Fears original is infinitely better


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 26, 2006)

I liked the Mad world theme.....


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 26, 2006)

I think it was pretty fitting for the trailer.  Marcus' face when he was shooting that big ass spider thing made me go, "dude that's fucked up."


----------



## K-deps (Oct 26, 2006)

im thinkin bout gettin a 360 but i dont have a HDTV and my friend told me i need one to get the full "experience" but i really dont want to be a HDTV now so id like an opinion saying if I need a HDTV or its still awesome with no HD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 26, 2006)

fuck hdtv for now, buy it later when you can afford it and start building up your 360 game shelf 

I don't have a HDTV and I'm not complaining XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 26, 2006)

Yup, HDTV is more of a treat than it is a necessity, atm.  The graphics that the 360 puts out will still be more visually impressive than anything current-gen, even on an SDTV.  But having an HDTV myself and playing the 360 on both HD and SD makes you want to stay on the HD.  It's really hard going back. XD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 26, 2006)

yeah I can imagine going backwards to be a little to sour 
what's known about  Gears of war's multiplayer btw?
I know there's coop where the other player can jump in and out in game (right?)
but is there anything more?
and how long is the gameplay expected to be for the singleplayer campaign?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2006)

Only 8 hour single player but multi should take up almost all your time.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 26, 2006)

Didn't Cliffy B. say that it was 10-12 hour for your first time through the single player?  Or was this changed sometime during my absence?

F.E.A.R. Review by IGN


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 26, 2006)

Yup, he did say 10-12 hours last time he was asked.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 26, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Yup, HDTV is more of a treat than it is a necessity, atm.  The graphics that the 360 puts out will still be more visually impressive than anything current-gen, even on an SDTV.  But having an HDTV myself and playing the 360 on both HD and SD makes you want to stay on the HD.  It's really hard going back. XD



definitely I have a VGA cord also I played once with regular component cables before I got a VGA cord too.

It's very hard going back.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 26, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> I liked the Mad world theme.....



No,  you're right, the Mad World theme was good, but the Mad World they played in the trailer was a cover. It's like no one knows it is actually a Tears for Fears song, or are most people too young to know who Tears for Fears are?  The world makes me sad, but Gears makes me happy again  I think Gears is only 8 players online, but that should fit very nicely with the more deliberate pace of the game. Even with 16 players I think the style of the game wouldn't work.

FEAR is a great game, I might would pick it up if I already didn't have it for PC.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 26, 2006)

Also don't buy dead rising on a normal tv since you cant read the text


----------



## Shogun (Oct 26, 2006)

anyone (european) going to get pro evo soccer 6 tomorrow? despite the reviews i certainly am...going to.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 26, 2006)

> *Microsoft To Miss XBox 360 Production Targets By As Much As 25%*
> 
> Carl Howe (Blackfriars Communications) submits: Colin Sebastian at Lazard Capital Markets has warned that he expects Microsoft's (NASDAQ: MSFT - News) XBox 360 shipments to only total 4.5 million for the year, instead of the 5 million expected. That says to me that the XBox 360 marketing plan is fading fast.
> 
> ...



Things aren't looking too good for the Xbox 360 must have been the horrible Sales in Japan?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 26, 2006)

So apart from a 10 hour singleplayer campaign (with coop) there's just deathmatch and the usual bull?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Also don't buy dead rising on a normal tv since you cant read the text



i bought it and play it on a normal TV , you really do not even need to read the text at all pretty much.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 26, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> So apart from a 10 hour singleplayer campaign (with coop) there's just deathmatch and the usual bull?



there are about four online modes or so, maybe three, but I think it is mainly deathmatch and the like, I read an IGN article about it that said it was killer.

I don't think it would be because of poor sales in Japan, remember that the Xbox sold bad in japan too, it is probably something else, but nice find.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 26, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> So apart from a 10 hour singleplayer campaign (with coop) there's just deathmatch and the usual bull?



Speaking of Multiplayer: Which comes with three modes and 10 maps.
One option is a four and four match last man standing deathmatch labeled "War Zone" in other words the usual. Another mode sort of interesting sound but I would like to see how it works called "Kill the Leader" where one person is the only one who can pick up weapons and can only be killed when shot in the head. The third is called "Ressurection" which to me could be the most fun. Where once you kill somebody you have to make sure that guy is dead or else he/she will revive and try to get back at you.


----------



## Ikashi (Oct 26, 2006)

FINALLY. You guys discuss about Gears of War. I've been trying to do that like since last month. But nobody bothered to notice it. Anyway, I'm glad to see that there are fellow GOW hypers here. I think i'm going to Preorder it at EBgames soon. So does it come out on the 7th or the 12th. I'm confused here.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 26, 2006)

Heh, it is close now 

Here is something to ponder 





			
				from the article said:
			
		

> So does that mean PlayStation 3 couldn't handle the game? When asked, Preston skillfully dodged the question, but implied the answer was "no."


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Heh, it is close now
> 
> Here is something to ponder



...BULLSHIT....hahaha yeah right...couldn't play it, who the fuck they kidding. People who maid lair said the same about XBOX 360 disk not be able to even hold the game and the system not being strong enough but any game on 360 can be played on PS3 and almost any on PS3 can be played 360 so they talking out of there asses


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 26, 2006)

^ Good god, relax.  Of course you're going to hear stuff like that from both sides.  There's always a level of shit talking and bullshitting from the respective sides, even if it is true or not.  Regardless, we're not computer programmers so who cares.  You'll get the system and play the games, Lair isn't coming to the 360 and neither is Gears of War for the PS3.  The problem with all console comparisons is that one person in the industry says something and everyone jumps out of the grave with their voices so out of context that it starts to sound really stupid.  Honestly, chill out, its not like that dude is going to hear you from this forum.



> FINALLY. You guys discuss about Gears of War. I've been trying to do that like since last month. But nobody bothered to notice it. Anyway, I'm glad to see that there are fellow GOW hypers here. I think i'm going to Preorder it at EBgames soon. So does it come out on the 7th or the 12th. I'm confused here.



I talked to one of my homies who works at the EB Games I preordered GoW at and I talked to him about the same thing since I saw the possibility of it releasing on the 7th if you preordered it in my Game Informer mag.  My buddy pretty much said that on their computers, GoW is slated for the 8th for preorders, so who knows.  It'd be nice to get it that early before everyone else does. =)


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 26, 2006)

Chill out? I was laughing, hence "HAHAHA" ...


----------



## slimscane (Oct 26, 2006)

I think it would be a RAM issue, if Gears is made to make use of the 512 unified ram, it very well might not be able to work on the PS3 because the ram is allocated into two sets of 256. They would probably be able to make a similar game, but I doubt it would be the same, the Lair people might not have been lying. The More you customize a game for a system, the less likely it would be able to run on a different one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 26, 2006)

RAM is a big issue in video games and well microsoft was smart to lisen to epic to upgrade to 512. more ram = better freamrates , better textures and alot more room to work with.

on the news front.



> 360 sales narrow Microsoft game losses
> Next-gen console breaks 6 million-unit barrier--but Entertainment and Devices division still takes $96 million Q1 hit.
> By Tor Thorsen, GameSpot
> Posted Oct 26, 2006 2:19 pm PT
> ...


----------



## MS81 (Oct 27, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I think it would be a RAM issue, if Gears is made to make use of the 512 unified ram, it very well might not be able to work on the PS3 because the ram is allocated into two sets of 256. They would probably be able to make a similar game, but I doubt it would be the same, the Lair people might not have been lying. The More you customize a game for a system, the less likely it would be able to run on a different one.



slime hate to burst your bubble but PS3 can also use all 512RAM for maximum results.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _HALO 3!!!_ 












Thanks goes to pringles at NeoGAF for the scans.


*Spoiler*: _Multiplayer Information_ 





> _New Weapons:
> *Spiker: the weapon of choice for brutes.
> *Spartan Laser: An anti-veichle weapon, fires a red laser that pretty much destroys any veichle that is hit.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

Halo three is looking nice


----------



## slimscane (Oct 27, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> slime hate to burst your bubble but PS3 can also use all 512RAM for maximum results.



Haha, no worries, my bubble is incapable or being popped!

So like, a _nail_ grenade? :amazed How is that going to work out?


----------



## SaiST (Oct 27, 2006)

A 'nade that sticks to walls and shoots out a bunch of those projectiles from the Needler when it goes, is what I'm imagining.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmm, sounds like something you would use only after their shield is gone. I can't wait


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 27, 2006)

il buy it when its like 20 euro


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 27, 2006)

I wonder if the game will be as dissaponting as Halo 2 was.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 27, 2006)

you mean not very? I Hope


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

Just work online, story sucked for 2, and will most likly suck for 3, so go on multiplayer, it made number two.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 27, 2006)

yeah, halo 3 will certainly be the best game ever. 

anyone got the latest pro evo?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 27, 2006)

So you guys really not like the story for Halo 2, or did you just not like the ending of Halo 2? Because I could understand the latter, not so much the former. In anycase, it is not a hard argument to make that Halo and Halo 2 made Xbox a household name, so I wouldn't be surprised if Halo3 was one of, if not the, biggest games of this generation.

(you heard me right, it's not 'next' generation anymore, it's almost been a year  I've decided it right here)


----------



## Shogun (Oct 27, 2006)

if i wanted a damn story i would read a book or watch a movie, i play a game for something else. halo 3 could be about hunting midgets for all i care, as long as it plays well it is all good.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Oct 27, 2006)

no bots again   but theres always xbox live!!


----------



## Shogun (Oct 27, 2006)

yeah, bots that diss your mom ftw!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 27, 2006)

Halo 3 will be big but i think Zelda will proabaly be bigger but im going off topic and i cannot 

GOW ftw!


----------



## Thandurin (Oct 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Halo 3 will be big but i think Zelda will proabaly be bigger but im going off topic and i cannot
> 
> GOW ftw!


Halo 3 could be good, but if Unreal Tournament 2007 is released for the 360 as well as the PS3 it'll probably end up being so much better.


----------



## R3trograde (Oct 27, 2006)

Beautiful textures from what I can tell. Another year and Halo 3 will be in tip top shape for release. I can't wait. Sai, any chance you could PM me the high res. shots or is that all you've found?

Graphics look great, they've got it where it counts: detailed character models and textures, and they've said they're going to apply more effects eventually.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2006)

slimscane said:


> So you guys really not like the story for Halo 2, or did you just not like the ending of Halo 2? Because I could understand the latter, not so much the former. In anycase, it is not a hard argument to make that Halo and Halo 2 made Xbox a household name, so I wouldn't be surprised if Halo3 was one of, if not the, biggest games of this generation.
> 
> (you heard me right, it's not 'next' generation anymore, it's almost been a year  I've decided it right here)



Halo 2 story was so boring it took me a year to beat it :amazed Online saved it's ass.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 28, 2006)

don't worry friend I got your back.Future Konoha


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 28, 2006)

But those scans are sooo small ):


----------



## R3trograde (Oct 28, 2006)

Whoever said Halo 3's story doesn't matter needs to take a look at their life. Halo has one of the most sophisticated and intricate stories in video-gamedom, and should be respected that way. I'm tired of people disrespecting the story!Very few other game series (MGS, for one) combine such grand ideas and execute them as well and beautifully as Halo's. Halo has taken the space-war concept and evolved it far beyond the next boring game (or movie, for that matter). 

Anyways, I can't wait for new info. Looks like Bungie is finally evolving the ideas and level design from Halo 2, and we can get a killer finale to the Halo story arc. i just saw someone point out that the weapon on the brutes in the making-of documentary is the new spiker-weapon. I can't wait to try the spiker grenades and gun, but I just can't help but think of FEAR's penetrator gun and Resistance's hedgehog grenade. I loved the Penetrator in the FEAR demo but I'm not so sure on the spiker grenade yet. One thing I'm liking too much is the man-cannon, but I'm hoping that will get dropped or at least modified to be less....wierd. 

What I'm glad about is Bungie is going for the textures; too many games these days just go for detailed character models (MGS4, Resistance), when they would look so much better if they just used more of that power for texturing. Look at Gears of War: the environments look great because of the top-quality texturing, not because the character models are uber-detailed. While both Halo 3 and Gears of War have nice, detailed character models, they know its better to pump more into the textures than the character models (like MGS4 has incredible character models (Snake specifically), but the environments are only a step or two up from last-gen games.

Oh, and since the scans gave out, one can search "gamersreport" on google and they're hosting the screens right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2006)

^Not everyone has to like the story, for me, it just sucks


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, everyone has their own take with the story of Halo. Not everybody is going to like it. For me it does have possibly the best story when considering it is a console FPS. It's nice to hear some stuff this early. Happy to hear about the Mongoose (Halo's ATV) finally appearing. Curious about the whole what the X Button is going to do that is being kept secret. Last time I was split whether or not to get the C.E. for Halo 2. Hearing about Legendary Edition. That thing definitely is worth a look and probably my choice of what version I'm buying. For now though. Just counting down the days till I get my hands on Gears.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 29, 2006)

360 Games tour in the uk anyone gonna go?

Link removed



> Be the first to try the best next-generation games this Christmas!
> 
> The Xbox 360 Games Tour kicks off in October, stopping off at shopping centres in 6 cities across England.
> 
> ...



If you click on the link it has a list ove dates and venues.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks for the link nia, but those games are all coming out very soon, so i am going to miss that out and just wait for the goodness.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

who is looking forward to THP8? <3333 most played demo yet


----------



## Corruption (Oct 29, 2006)

The game i'm mostly looking foward for is GoW... and I wanna get CoD3 and Rainbow Six Vegas. Those are the only games Im looking foward this holiday for 360


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

i don't really care about gears of war to be honest


----------



## Corruption (Oct 29, 2006)

The games I'm really looking foward to are coming out in 2007.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2006)

im not really looking forward to anything 

whats the max amound of bones you guys broke in tony hawk? XD


----------



## Geetay (Oct 30, 2006)

> whats the max amound of bones you guys broke in tony hawk? XD



That would be about 15 broken bones. I think the total was 85.000 $.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> im not really looking forward to anything



Then why do you even have the system? 

Xbox 360 Complete Fall Dashboard Update Feature List
Good stuff 

also, I fixed the Gears of War "Mad World" Trailer >. Much better!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Then why do you even have the system?
> 
> Xbox 360 Complete Fall Dashboard Update Feature List
> Good stuff
> ...



I just buy whatever game interests me, but nothing is super special to be honest

I cant wait for MGS 4 for le XBOX360 (its gonna happen and you know it)


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

As a gamer I can't help but get excited about some things. At least new consoles excite you, right?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

im like this, if i see something remotely interesting il probably buy it but I don't really go around hyping shit up


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

Haha, that works, but getting pumped up before a release is part of the the fun =D


----------



## Shogun (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah, i always get excited over new consoles, there is something about them. probably the packaging.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Haha, that works, but getting pumped up before a release is part of the the fun =D



This is how I am, boring day, walk to shop, buy console and hope im not fucked


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

You are a very strange gamer Vegitto-kun =P

Haha, yeah Shogun, maybe it is the smell


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

why is it strange that I don't have games to look forward to but that I just buy whatever is interesting


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

I think that it is just strange for a gamer not to get excited over the prospect of a new a great sounding game or system. I just figure that you are not the norm when it comes to gamers.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 30, 2006)

i think vegitto is normal.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

Shogun said:


> i think vegitto is normal.



your the first person to call me that


I <3 you


----------



## Geetay (Oct 30, 2006)

News/info about the fall update on the xbox.com site:
Avy v2


----------



## Shogun (Oct 30, 2006)

yeah, i saw that. not much in it for me personally but what the hell, i am sure there are a few people out there who appreciate the stuff going into it.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> your the first person to call me that
> 
> 
> I <3 you



haha, I think you are normal for a normal person, just not for a gamer. =D

Beat you to it Geetay


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

so a gamer is supposed to be all


"OMG GEAR UF WAR LOL IT CUM OUT SOON I JIZZES ON PIXS OF IT"

?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 30, 2006)

^ thats not hype thats just being gay.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ thats not hype thats just being gay.


It is 


that is how posts are about some games here

like omg if anything new about the game comes out they are all orgasming on it


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't want to be a gamer anymore then


----------



## Shogun (Oct 30, 2006)

snap out of if slimscane! think of halo 3...


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

HALO 3 ZOMG I TOTLY JST ORJAZIMED!!!! 

 Vegitto-kun was right!


----------



## Shogun (Oct 30, 2006)

you're both right.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

I am a revolutionist or something

(goes to play tony hawk)


----------



## Shogun (Oct 30, 2006)

tony hawk project 8 is pretty cool, i like the demo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 30, 2006)

eh tony hawk is ok , nothing to spectacular .


----------



## Utz (Oct 30, 2006)

Does NFSarbon come out tomorrow or Wednesday?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

Haha, Halo 3 is far too boobless, for lack of a much better term, for anything even resembling that XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

then you must love DOA extreeeeme beachball


----------



## Shogun (Oct 30, 2006)

nfs carbon comes out on friday in england so...i am sure that means it comes out tomorrow for america.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> then you must love DOA extreeeeme beachball


Xtreme! 

Here is a big fat rumor some of you are going to love and others will be quick to dismiss:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Xtreme!
> 
> Here is a big fat rumor some of you are going to love and others will be quick to dismiss:



Well this is very most likely true, the game shop I go to, well the owner has a friend(who I have met) who works for international game magazines, goes to japan and other places constantly and knew about stuff months before it was released, well according to him the staff of konami IS pressuring kojima in making MGS multiplatform because the project is turning too expensive and they need to put it on other platforms to cover the costs


----------



## MS81 (Oct 30, 2006)

well atleast I hope we get ZOE3 because I know we won't get MGS4.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> well atleast I hope we get ZOE3 because I know we won't get MGS4.



most likely the X360 WILL get MGS4


----------



## Shogun (Oct 30, 2006)

that would be hilarious.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

Shogun said:


> that would be hilarious.



Sony would cry


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

It is much more likely for 360 to get MGS4 then it is to get ZOE3. It would be better than hilarious, it would be awesome, because then I would actually get to play it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

image if suddenly MGS4,DMC4,ZOE3 and other games went to xbox360 too XD


----------



## MS81 (Oct 30, 2006)

there would be no point of making a PS3 then.

they need exclusive as much as Microsoft so you guys chillout.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> there would be no point of making a PS3 then.
> 
> they need exclusive as much as Microsoft so you guys chillout.



Thus the only reason for the ps3 is like 5 games? what a solid console


----------



## slimscane (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah there would, but they might was well just rename the system FFXIII if that happened. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2006)

Imagine halo going to PS3? End of 360, thank god it won't cause then i'd give away my 360


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Imagine halo going to PS3? End of 360, thank god it won't cause then i'd give away my 360



Why give away a xbox 360 when halo 3 goes to the PS3 when there wouldn't be any change in graphics, only difference is that the xbox360 version is cheaper then the ps3 one


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2006)

Why would it be cheaper? Both are 60 dollers. And since i want alot more games for PS3, i'd give away xbox360, only three games at the moment i want for it so why would i keep it when i want a system with 15 + games i want for it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Why would it be cheaper? Both are 60 dollers. And since i want alot more games for PS3, i'd give away xbox360, only three games at the moment i want for it so why would i keep it when i want a system with 15 + games i want for it?



Oh the ps3 game prices have been announced? first thing I hear about that


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 30, 2006)

They are $60 for first party titles I believe.

But will ultimately cost more because of the PS3's initial price ;3


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2006)

So far no word, so as of now there the same...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> So far no word, so as of now there the same...



Wtf there is no word about the price so that must mean its the same? doesn't make any sense at all


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2006)

Why are you guys trying to figure out the price of a game that would never end up on the PS3 anyway?


----------



## Carth304 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Civil War?*

There is a game called Civil War coming out in November. Looks pretty cool. It is coming out on Xbox 360, Ps2, and the PC. It isn't ganna ave muskets so no annoying 2 minute reloaders.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Why are you guys trying to figure out the price of a game that would never end up on the PS3 anyway?



Donno, they brought it up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 30, 2006)

Blue Dragon and Assians Creed where my reasons to purchase a 360


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2006)

Blue dragon and the othere RPg *FORGoT THE NAME< FUCKNESS* and of course gears of war were my reasons.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2006)

I had no reason to buy the xbox360

i just wanted it


----------



## K-deps (Oct 31, 2006)

Well the reason im buying a 360 for Christmas is 
1. Gears of War
2. Good graphics
3. Lost Planet(when it comes out)
4. Call of Duty 2/3
5. GRAW
6. Saints Row
7. F.E.A.R   
8. Halo 3 (when it comes out)


Thats all i could think of
so as you can see I REALLY want a 360
im happy christmas is about 2 months away!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 31, 2006)

You forgot Assassins creed...


----------



## Shogun (Oct 31, 2006)

rainbow 6, pro evo 6 and freaking halo 3 (whenever it comes out) the only games a man needs.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 31, 2006)

Halo 3
Lost Planet
Lost Odyssey
Blue Dragon
Bioshock
Mass Effect
Assassin's Creed
Resident Evil 5

Those are the ones that I really waiting for super hard, but there are alot of others that I am excited about too, just not quite on the same level. Out of every next gen system, so far, 360 has the biggest line up of (specutively) great games.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 31, 2006)

Lost Odyssey

Lost Planet

Ninja Gaiden 2

Blue Dragon

Otogi 3 (if they ever make it).

Sooo.. did anyone update there 360?


----------



## Geetay (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, I did. The marketplace section is now more organized, and has got a new look. It's also possible to stream WMV videos from your PC if you have a wireless adapter (I do) and Windows Media Connect on your comp.
Does anyone know any good video converter programs? I want to watch Bleach and Naruto on my big TV.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 31, 2006)

T___T my tv cant handle 1080p just black screen with no signal even though resolution wise this screen can go farther then 1080p


----------



## Geetay (Oct 31, 2006)

It just pops up when you connect to Live. All you have to do is press OK I think. It's a pretty quick install too.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 31, 2006)

Ssj3, your new sig is even worse than you old one!  But I still won't fall for it! 

I will have to call my brother and tell him to update it, I want to try streaming video, maybe I will bring my computer home for fall break. Probably not. I have a full tower.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 31, 2006)

ah come on man just click where it says Wii takes you to a happy place 


all i need now is a tokhia mai custom ninja rank


----------



## Geetay (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, the streaming video thingy works well. However, because it's streaming you can only fast forward to a certain degree. Like 4x or 6x speed or something. And I can't find any good/fast programs to convert the video files to WMV on my PC.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 31, 2006)

has any1 used a wmv cd to watch it on 360 yet?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2006)

Some vampire game announced and slated for sometime in 2008 I believe.  The screens look good enough for them being the first ones.  Those vampires look creepy imo.




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Vampire slaughter-Harker announced*
It feels insane, but now is already the time where developers are announcing games for 2008. The Collective (Star Wars: Episode III, Marc Ecko's Getting Up) today announced Harker for next generation consoles, showing five images from the Xbox 360 version of the game. The game is inspired by the horror novel "Dracula", and that is quite a story to base a game on. See more info inside.

The Collective informs via a press-release:
“We’re very excited to be bringing the classic world of 'Dracula' to life in a new and intriguing way,” said Nathan Hunt, studio head of The Collective. “We feel this story lends itself perfectly to the survival horror genre and will create a fantastic next generation experience for gamers.”

In the game, players take on the role of a very different Jonathan Harker - hardened and ruthless - who is on a very personal mission to destroy all vampires after his beloved Mina falls prey to Dracula. Gameplay involves a combination of hunting these ferocious killers through tracking and exploration, along with an up-close and personal combat system, brutally-effective in the execution of the vampires; using a variety of weapons and environmental factors.

“'Harker’s' goal is to bring an in-your-face, visceral, and personal style of combat to the survival horror genre,” said Nigel Cook, producer. “None of these vampires are going to die with one shot. They’re going to fight for their survival, which will give the player a huge level of satisfaction when they successfully execute one.”

"Harker" will bring to life the underbelly of the 18th Century World, taking players into diverse locations, areas never explored in history books, in a gritty, realistic art style that will fully immerse players in their environments. The game also features an incredible roster of blood-thirsty, shape-shifting vampires each with their own savage abilities, sometimes hiding in plain sight; the player may never know just how close they are.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 31, 2006)

Hmm, just wondering. Did anyone here get to take a peek at the multiplayer gameplay of Gears of War that gametrailers.com had for like 2 hours before it was taken out (unspecified reasons). They showed pretty much 15 sessions (all in WarZone game type). As expected the gameplay and matches can end pretty quick (shortest vid was around 2 minutes) or could last a while (longest vid was around 9 minutes). I guess it all depends on the maps. Anyways someone at gametrailers already pointed out that he is uploading it on youtube. So you might want to keep an eye out on that if you want to see all the fun stuff (but, there is a chance youtube will take it out).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2006)

I saw them, looking pretty fun.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 31, 2006)

i just updated my 360 and i have the say the interface is much better than before. also was cool playing some of my old AMV's through my Jump drive! i have to see what else they added in this update.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 1, 2006)

Ign has new demo for Lost Odyssey(import only). I'm telling folks we have to support this game I mean even if you don't dig rpg's I can garantee you it will be worth it.


----------



## Geetay (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm borrowing Bleach: Heat the soul 3 and it's really confusing. I've checked gamefaqs.com but they only have one guide and it doesn't explain all that much. So right now I'm button mashing like crazy...


----------



## MS81 (Nov 1, 2006)

Geetay said:


> I'm borrowing Bleach: Heat the soul 3 and it's really confusing. I've checked gamefaqs.com but they only have one guide and it doesn't explain all that much. So right now I'm button mashing like crazy...



wrong thread noob.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 1, 2006)

the update didn't do much for me personally, but once the hd dvd drive and the wireless headset are available i am sure my tune will change.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> Ign has new demo for Lost Odyssey(import only). I'm telling folks we have to support this game I mean even if you don't dig rpg's I can garantee you it will be worth it.



God, game is a must own


----------



## Geetay (Nov 1, 2006)

> wrong thread noob.



Goddamnit, sometimes it amazes me how retarded I can be.
*Begs for forgiveness*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

Do not beg, tell him to go to hell


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 1, 2006)

I read someplace that the demo version of Lost Odyssey is around the 40-45% completion mark. So I think its going to be a corker of a game. I just think that since its already looking good and its already playable by the time the other 60% and all the bells and whistles are added its going to be amazing.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Do not beg, tell him to go to hell


gratz on post 2000

Halo 3 Famitsu Scans.

Random Curiousity

Some people commented that it was older than the swedish or w/e scans, but they were new to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

2000? I am almost on 7000!  I can not wait for LO!!!!!! LOOKS SICKKKKK


----------



## slimscane (Nov 1, 2006)

My I call everyones attention to the "Spike Sniper," and dual wielded no less! Those look _awesome_. I also really want to know what that beam looking weapon thing is, I couldn't find its name. The screen shots give the game more of a halo oney feel, which is good, because it had a superior single player, it just felt better. In particular the grassy outdoor areas. I don't want to have to pay $100 for the legendary edition, but I may have to :amazed Well, probably not, but at least the regular special edition.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2006)

Just getting the normal one. I like halo like everybody else, but not a die hard fan.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 1, 2006)

slimscane said:


> My I call everyones attention to the "Spike Sniper," and dual wielded no less! Those look _awesome_. I also really want to know what that beam looking weapon thing is, I couldn't find its name. The screen shots give the game more of a halo oney feel, which is good, because it had a superior single player, it just felt better. In particular the grassy outdoor areas. I don't want to have to pay $100 for the legendary edition, but I may have to :amazed Well, probably not, but at least the regular special edition.



Spike Sniper?  

It's simply called the Spiker at this point.  And reports tell of it being like a one handed shotgun shot that fires nails out.  It is one of the Brute's new weapons, but I certainly hope they didn't take the Brute Shot out.

The laser you speak of is the "Spartan Laser".  It is an anti-vehicle weapon and is supposed to need to charge up and be somewhat hard to use.  Devastating if it makes contact though.

I'm liking the environmental look so far too.  Does look much more like Halo one in that sense.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 1, 2006)

Ah, in the japanese scans they called it "スパイクスナイパー" (supaiku sunaipaa [spike sniper]), I guess it is just a regional thing. I wonder if the laser is just devistating to vehicles, surely it can destroy a person too, right?  I want to play Mongoose tag!


----------



## Carth304 (Nov 1, 2006)

Where do you get all these prices already?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 1, 2006)

The prices are on the EBGames web site.  Too lazy to go to it right now.

I'm sure it will affect players in some way, but it is supposed to be fairly easy to avoid and if your on foot you are usually more able to dodge things than on a vehicle.  Laser tag imo.

btw crazy i was talking about the 2000th thread post


----------



## Utz (Nov 1, 2006)

NFS: Carbon is prettty coool .


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 1, 2006)

Carth304 said:


> Where do you get all these prices already?





This is technically were all the prices are listed. But if your lazy to check it out. It is 59.99 for the normal one; 69.99 for the collector one; 99.99 for the legenday one. 

- Currently playing Rainbow Six Vegas Demo... Not bad. Might actually thinking of getting it.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 1, 2006)

Random Curiousity

I lol'd soooo hard at that.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 1, 2006)

that game looks like a must own  Seriously though, what in the world do you do in the game?

:amazed We passed 2000?  Fantastic, before we know it we are going to be forced to start over again, just like the wii thread!... D=


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 1, 2006)

that video was odd..

also pazu got a lost odyess demo disc


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 2, 2006)

slimscane said:


> that game looks like a must own  Seriously though, what in the world do you do in the game?
> 
> :amazed We passed 2000?  Fantastic, before we know it we are going to be forced to start over again, just like the wii thread!... D=



Do it now! :amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

The closging of the thread will be soon! I think the sony one is past 2k as well.

also i wonder if microsoft will support more codecs than just WMV ? on the 360 that is.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

when someone closes this thread, link to the new one plz? 

I kinda lost the wii thread with the locking and then the loss of my cpu XD


----------



## Geetay (Nov 2, 2006)

Halo 3 is looking crazy ass nice. I hope the "bring a friend (or 3) on live" option hasn't been removed, me and my friends used to screw around so much. Also, did you hear the Halo movie has been postponed (again)? Sorry if this is old news.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

So sony thnks HDMI is the Future of HD gaming? HA! read this



> Wireless HD Coming in 2008
> Forget HDMI, wireless is the future of high-definition component communication.
> by Gerry Block
> 
> ...


----------



## slimscane (Nov 2, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Do it now! :amazed


N...now?! :amazed

Ssj3, well, in Sony's defense the article did say it was effectively HDMI... just wireless. 



			
				president of Silicon Knights said:
			
		

> "The 360 and the PS3 are equal in power in my eyes. Maybe the PS3 has more processing power. The 360 has more available memory. It's pretty much a net, net. The public perception of the PS3 was that it was much more powerful. To developers, they look even."



Halo 3: The 'Real' Facts
I want to play with the spiker! 

EA forces you to pay to unlock content
To unlock everything that is _already on_ the NFS Carbon disk, EA is making you pay $50 on top of the $60 price tag for the game. I've _always_ hated EA, but this is too much. Not only does it suck for gamers, but it gives an extremely poor representation of the Marketplace for anyone looking at it.


----------



## yuhun (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll be great if they update the 360 with more codecs, Anime always looks better on TV than PC.
I'm converting some of my animes to WMV just to enjoy them on the TV while sitting on the couch lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

True but i mean there is no need for an HDMI port or anything which is a good thing.


@the above poster


ya i watch some high quality WMV vids streaming from my flash drive was nice but i i hope they allow more codecs.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 2, 2006)

slimscane said:


> EA forces you to pay to unlock content
> To unlock everything that is _already on_ the NFS Carbon disk, EA is making you pay $50 on top of the $60 price tag for the game. I've _always_ hated EA, but this is too much. Not only does it suck for gamers, but it gives an extremely poor representation of the Marketplace for anyone looking at it.



The thing is, besides the Collector's Edition, you can unlock everything by yourself in that game w/o having to pay for it.  But I do kinda agree that EA is taking it a bit too far with all those pointless lazy microtransactions.  If they were going to add stuff like that, at least make it so that it was never unlockable in the game to begin with.  New stuff that people would actually want, not "cheat codes."  This will probably happen on the PS3 too when EA starts bringing out games for that system as well.  Money grubbers I say! XD


----------



## Shogun (Nov 2, 2006)

the whole ea thing isn't exactly a good thing, but as long as we have the option not to buy that crap and still enjoy everything the game has to offer then i am not going to complain.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

slimscane said:


> N...now?! :amazed
> 
> Ssj3, well, in Sony's defense the article did say it was effectively HDMI... just wireless.
> 
> ...



I always saw 360 and PS3 almost equal. So i agree with the guy up there. As for Halo, shit is looking sick. As for the Lost Odysee Demo...i want it


----------



## MS81 (Nov 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I always saw 360 and PS3 almost equal. So i agree with the guy up there. As for Halo, shit is looking sick. As for the Lost Odysee Demo...i want it



QFT crazy I want to see Lost Odyssey and FFXIII Next to each other.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 2, 2006)

_they were_ being denied rights.

Cool little GoW multiplayer vid.  Must play, can't wait until next week >.<


----------



## Geetay (Nov 2, 2006)

^^^
Very cool indeed, loved it when that guys' head exploded.
It looks very realistic in terms of combat, hopefully it'll be a multiplayer hit.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Shit game looks sick


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 2, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> True but i mean there is no need for an HDMI port or anything which is a good thing.
> 
> 
> @the above poster
> ...





IF you have windows media center edition.  It'll let you run a bunch of other filetypes on your 360 that usually aren't supported.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

So basically it will support it but only stream it throuh Media Center. Cool but i would much rather a it through a flash or Data CD i am sure they iwll update it soon enough.


GoW does look awesome and i plan to get it but sadly the Wii and Zelda come first and well i will have to see if i can get GoW on the first day if not its waiting till december.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 2, 2006)

can I ask why ppl think 360 won't be true 1080p?

they say you need HDMI cables when that's not true look at your computer damn it,some people have HDMI ports on there computers but most have VGA connections this is bothering me because if you can get 1080p on your computer(probably higher)then why can't u get the same results on 360?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> can I ask why ppl think 360 won't be true 1080p?
> 
> they say you need HDMI cables when that's not true look at your computer damn it,some people have HDMI ports on there computers but most have VGA connections this is bothering me because if you can get 1080p on your computer(probably higher)then why can't u get the same results on 360?



becuz ps3 is tru HD lol


 

HDMi is unneeded if I read right you NEED to buy a HDMI cable for your PS3 if you wanna watch blu-ray movies since apparently it has a protection on some blu-ray movies that need HDMI

 

oh well who knows


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2006)

^^^^True motherfucking HD


^^^^Horribly false motherfucking HD

Do you understand now??

I know I know that was an unfair match up.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Both don't work...


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2006)

@_@ iono why... works for me.  whatever

Xbox 360 Wireless Headset preview video.
_they were_ being denied rights.

Comes out this week I believe.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice, ima get it cause the one that comes with 360 sucks a large cock and broke in a week


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> ^^^^True motherfucking HD
> 
> 
> ^^^^Horribly false motherfucking HD
> ...



Is this better?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't get it? They both look nice


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Don't get it? They both look nice



Then you are blind


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Then you are blind



I agree completely


to be honest gears of war looks 10 times better then games like MGS4 and DMC4


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't think we have seen enough on DMC4 yet to make a true judgement (unless I missed some new screens or something) but I would definately say GoW is definately as good or better than MGS4.  Ten times better is a bit of an exaggeration though.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

Well for one, Gears of war picture is a cutscene...

For two both games do look great. 

Try this to compare.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 2, 2006)

The FFXIII video they showed looked great, but to be honest, it was just a video, they didn't do to much to prove what they were doing was in real time, and GoW ships like, _next week_.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

Ya GoW looks amazing and i cannot wait to get it but first i need to get my Wii + Zelda and other things.


though i cannot wait to play you guys on live in GoW !!!!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Well for one, Gears of war picture is a cutscene...
> 
> For two both games do look great.
> 
> Try this to compare.



Sorry but I wont believe stuff like that untill we see it ingame.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Well for one, Gears of war picture is a cutscene...
> 
> For two both games do look great.
> 
> Try this to compare.


Maybe it was a cutscene, but it used the in game engine so whats the problem?


----------



## slimscane (Nov 2, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya GoW looks amazing and i cannot wait to get it but first i need to get my Wii + Zelda and other things.
> 
> 
> though i cannot wait to play you guys on live in GoW !!!!!!



Haha, I am going to chainsaw your brains out! And I think I can make up for not beating DS at GW by beating him at GoW. He had the bloodline advantage on the last one, now it's my turn


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2006)

New Blue Dragon city video and two new screenshots
Link removed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2006)

ooo blue dragon   thx man  


ah dont worry slime i am quite natural at shooters give me time. though you will have an advantage because i am a mouse whore not a analog stick whore.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2006)

slimscane said:


> The FFXIII video they showed looked great, but to be honest, it was just a video, they didn't do to much to prove what they were doing was in real time, and GoW ships like, _next week_.



Yeah it's also a second generation game... 

Regardless i dont' feel like argueing when i will own all of these game + Systems


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 3, 2006)

Dude, fuck all those games...

here

Sneak King = GAME OF THE CENTURY!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 3, 2006)

HELLL YA! i got my tent all ready man! you bringing the booze?  im going to be there a week before they come out!


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah it's also a second generation game...
> 
> Regardless i dont' feel like argueing when i will own all of these game + Systems


And FFXIII is a second generation PS3 game as well.

But anyways, here's a Halo 3 image that's new to me.  It actually looks like crap lol.



edit: Low quality video of a Lost Odyssey demo released in one of the Famitsu magazines recently.

Link removed

There should be a better quality one up later I think.  I personally think the game is way behind Blue Dragon.  Not really interested in either except for the fact that they should help Xbox get some Japanese fans.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Dude, fuck all those games...
> 
> here
> 
> Sneak King = GAME OF THE CENTURY!



Oh my God, I _must_ buy that game. There is no option, I think my _life_ depends on it! O_O


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

The king is fucking scary


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> And FFXIII is a second generation PS3 game as well.
> 
> But anyways, here's a Halo 3 image that's new to me.  It actually looks like crap lol.
> 
> ...



I know it's 2nd generation game *FF13* And it looks just as good, if not better then GOW. 

Whatever, i want LO and it looks really good, so does blue dragon.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Well for one, Gears of war picture is a cutscene...
> 
> For two both games do look great.
> 
> Try this to compare.



you should compare that with Lost Odyssey instead Gears O.W.
sorry didn't see post above me.LOL


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 3, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> you should compare that with Lost Odyssey instead Gears O.W.
> sorry didn't see post above me.LOL



True true... Despite what they say with the whole rendering the video using the in-game graphics engine you just never know until the product comes close to release. They don't know what kind of stuff they might run into. Just look at what happened to Resistance: Fall of Man (if you don't know. the game is not coming out on true-HD "So what could be one of their top launch titles won't come out on true-HD... shocking"). Especially with the whole structure of the PS3 being alien to developers and all. 

Gears has seemed to be true to the hype of taking full advantage of what the 360 can do. As it has been looking better and better each time I see it from E3 '05. Can't wait four more days!


----------



## Shogun (Nov 3, 2006)

anyone bought that wireless headset? it is coming out in europe later this month so if anyone can post any information on the quality of it i would be very appreciative.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 3, 2006)

Shogun said:


> anyone bought that wireless headset? it is coming out in europe later this month so if anyone can post any information on the quality of it i would be very appreciative.



Doesn't come out in NA until next week.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> True true... Despite what they say with the whole rendering the video using the in-game graphics engine you just never know until the product comes close to release. They don't know what kind of stuff they might run into. Just look at what happened to Resistance: Fall of Man (if you don't know. the game is not coming out on true-HD "So what could be one of their top launch titles won't come out on true-HD... shocking"). Especially with the whole structure of the PS3 being alien to developers and all.
> 
> Gears has seemed to be true to the hype of taking full advantage of what the 360 can do. As it has been looking better and better each time I see it from E3 '05. Can't wait four more days!



Resistance still looks sick....And it's pretty damn close to true HD  

Anyone know when the LO or blue dragon demo will hit xbox live *America*


----------



## Shogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Zarosaki tutorials

this says it's out. same with


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Resistance still looks sick....And it's pretty damn close to true HD
> 
> Anyone know when the LO or blue dragon demo will hit xbox live *America*


Yeah I know it still looks good. I know it wasn't going to look good if it was 1080p. That's what Microsoft people have been saying all along that at this time there is no need for 1080p games. Because simply it wouldn't look as good as you think. Anyways enough with that.

As for the LO/Blue Dragon. People at a number of XBox forums seem to believe around the holiday/winter season (Dec/Jan). 



			
				shogun said:
			
		

> http://www.gamestop.com/product.asp?product%5Fid=802336
> 
> this says it's out. same with


I see. Well I do know gamestop are partners with ebgames. And if you go to the main EBgames website. You can see under coming soon. The headset is "supposedly" arriving on 11/6 which sort of supports major nelson's website of coming out this weekend. Cause I did go to store today around my area here in Miami, Florida and they're not on stock. So I guess my area is getting them late...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2006)

December? Nice. I wanna play them so bad


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Resistance still looks sick....And it's pretty damn close to true HD
> 
> Anyone know when the LO or blue dragon demo will hit xbox live *America*



1080p is nothing lol 1440p is real HD


----------



## Shogun (Nov 3, 2006)

you guys are way off, life is true HD.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 3, 2006)

Shogun said:


> you guys are way off, life is true HD.



What is this life? Can my xbox run it? if not then screw life


----------



## Shogun (Nov 3, 2006)

it can run on it, so don't sweat it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 4, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> the new 1up show is amazing. the last 10 mins of it are all tWP stuff and video stuff with the nintendo guys etc.
> 
> there is GOW in it and DS games and talks about halo 3. a must watch is a DD of it.
> 
> Link removed





since i posted that in the Wii thread i will post it here as well since there is a HUGE GoW blowout in it and halo 3 talk about the multiplayer they played etc.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a Question is worth to get a 360 and it is even worth buying if u dont have a Hd Tv


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 4, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> I have a Question is worth to get a 360 and it is even worth buying if u dont have a Hd Tv



If you consider their game library and what they have to offer to your liking then yes I would say it is worth to get it. Is it worth to buy even if you don't have an HDTV? Well, at the moment I would consider it since it is cheap since you might as well get the core since you really don't need all the stuff premium brings (memory card* can take care of a number of saved games; so not much need for the HDD; unless you want to play XBox games,Online stuff - will need to buy either ethernet cable or the network adaptor). And graphics is not a big thing for you then by all means it is worth buying (cause HDTV all it does is bring sharper images that's all. Not really mind-boggling in my opinion unlike some of the general public).

I highly suggest Nintendo Wii if you don't have an HDTV and are considering purchasing an affordable good next-gen console.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 4, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> If you consider their game library and what they have to offer to your liking then yes I would say it is worth to get it. Is it worth to buy even if you don't have an HDTV? Well, at the moment I would consider it since it is cheap since you might as well get the core since you really don't need all the stuff premium brings (memory card* can take care of a number of saved games; so not much need for the HDD; unless you want to play XBox games,Online stuff - will need to buy either ethernet cable or the network adaptor). And graphics is not a big thing for you then by all means it is worth buying (cause HDTV all it does is bring sharper images that's all. Not really mind-boggling in my opinion unlike some of the general public).
> 
> I highly suggest Nintendo Wii if you don't have an HDTV and are considering purchasing an affordable good next-gen console.



you know I don't get why xbox180 and wii games won't look as good on HDTV than SDTV I play my reg xbox on HDTV and looks like crap compare to my SDTV?


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 4, 2006)

How much is the wireless Headset? My old headset that came with my 360 gave out mysteriously a while ago (I think...I'm going to check the family settings to make sure they didn't get reset or something), and I'm wondering if it's worth it to upgrade.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 4, 2006)

Just seeing Gears of War, Lost planet,and oh yea Halo3 made want to buy a 360 but not having a HD is keeping me from buying. I wonder if this would be the same for the Ps3


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

HDTV? You don't need one to enjoy this system cause i don't have one yet and i love it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 4, 2006)

I need a confirmation about GOW multiplayer. All I've seen is a team deathmatch gameplay. Don't tell me GOW only has 4vs4 team deathmatch.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Deathmatch is what everyone wants to see. I'm guessing there will be flag of somesort and maybe 2-3 othere ones but deathmatch being the main event.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 4, 2006)

Gears of War Looks Dope


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

gears of war looks like a normal game


im not too excited by it


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Good for you, people are, i'm sure you like some things that people despise


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> gears of war looks like a normal game
> 
> 
> im not too excited by it



Look like a normal game???? so tell me a game thats looks above average


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> Look like a normal game???? so tell me a game thats looks above average



Half life 1 and two <3

zelda series

metroid series

oblivion


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Well could tell we have difference of opinion when he puts up metriod series


----------



## Yosha (Nov 4, 2006)

Does anyone have Splinter Cell Double Agent? Have you played it on live?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Jea. I liked it, very fun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

It was pretty fun when I played it, il buy it on the wii


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks to Ubisoft Shanghai, they completely butchered the single player missions. Another reason why Ubi Montreal should stick with developing this game. Xbox version of single player is 5x, no 10x better than the 360 version.

But the multiplayer makes up for it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> Thanks to Ubisoft Shanghai, they completely butchered the single player missions. Another reason why Ubi Montreal should stick with developing this game. Xbox version of single player is 5x, no 10x better than the 360 version.
> 
> But the multiplayer makes up for it.



Aren't they just


the same game?

just with different graphics?


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Aren't they just
> 
> 
> the same game?
> ...


Xbox version of single player has more missions, and better SP experience. Montreal added coops moves that are from Chaos Theory, more cutscenes, and basically overall better compared to the 360 version.

But Xbox version only has Spy vs. Spy multiplayer, which I've heard it's terrible.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 4, 2006)

in other words, ubisoft is gonna be liek "lol get the xbox missions fur cash"


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 4, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> Thanks to Ubisoft Shanghai, they completely butchered the single player missions. Another reason why Ubi Montreal should stick with developing this game. Xbox version of single player is 5x, no 10x better than the 360 version.
> 
> But the multiplayer makes up for it.



That is why I just rented it. Once I knew Ubisoft Montreal wasn't making the 360 game. I was going to wait for the one they will make exclusively for the 360 entitled "Splinter Cellonviction".

I read your other post about asking about the Gears of War Multiplayer game. You can find out about it sites such as xbox360.ign.com. Anyways the low down is simple. Max players is eight (4 on 4). Deathmatch or "Warzone" as it is called(more notably; if you die... you die no respawning). Another is called Execution. Interesting mode. One of you on the team is designated the leader and the only one who can pick up weapons during play. It will end as soon as either leader gets a shot in the head. The last is execution. Which is technically finishing off the kill by going up close and personal. If you don't the person will respawn. That is technically all the modes on multiplayer and it comes with a total of 10 maps (originally 8).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2006)

Splinter cell was always about MP to me anyway, it's why i love the 2nd and third and double agent.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 4, 2006)

has ne one seen the ninja Gaiden Trailer that shyt looks fucking Dope...Ohhh weeeeee


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

That's for PS3.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 5, 2006)

I would think that it would be for the 360 since its xclusively for the xbox when it first came out but now ps3 users is gonna Love it


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 5, 2006)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma. 
Should be an interesting game for PS3 owners. I hope the guy (Andrew Szymanski) who is in charge of it does deliver (Itagaki isn't behind it as he has his efforts on DOAX2 and a future still "unnamed 360 game"). Well this probably would concern PS3 owners more so I will try to revert and post something 360 related. 

*Gears of War Pre-Orders 2nd only to Halo 2**


> "I can say that the demand, at least in terms of pre-orders and support and demand from retail partners, has been outstanding all over the world," Kim said in an interview.
> 
> "For Microsoft Game Studios it is the number two behind only 'Halo 2'. That's a significant number."



Source:

Interesting...


*Spoiler*: _*_ 



When it comes to XBox related games


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 5, 2006)

I can't say I'm excited for GOW nearly as much as I was for Halo 2, but after playing nothing but PDZ, Halo 2 and a handful of $20 Xbox games, I'm ready to play something new. I'm hoping my socks will be blown off by it, but to be honest, I want to want Too Human more than I want GOW (think about it...). Anyway, I'm glad sales are finally starting to pick up, and that GOW is going to be another big hit (even if they only sell all the pre-orders, that's still one million copies sold or so).


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2006)

HD-DVD player is coming Nov.8th and will be on my doorstep By 6PM oohh I can't w8.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 5, 2006)

I cant be bothered with HD-DVD, there won't be that much of a difference


----------



## Shogun (Nov 5, 2006)

damn you!! the date isn't announced in england yet, but i will certainly be getting it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Jea, 200 dollers isn't bad at all. I'll get one for my birthday with my HDTV.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm still undecided about getting the hd-dvd peripheral. I guess I'm just not ready to make that switch to HD movies just yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

There nice to watch though  Though i'll be having both blu ray and hd-dvd but ima prob go more with blu ray.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2006)

When i make the move to HD videos i think i will be going for HD DVD i do not see blueray taking the market and what not. HD DVD is in a clear lead right now in terms of movies and units sold worldwide than blueray is. So HD DVD has the most market share in the next gen DVD setup in terms of HD DVD movies sold etc.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 5, 2006)

GoW is coming out soon!  though sadly i have to wait at least a month before i can play it


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 5, 2006)

Mmmmm, already paid mine in full.  I hope it does come out on the 7th or 8th like the EB games guy said it might.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 5, 2006)

17th november is the day for europe, so call of duty 3 should hopefully last until then.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2006)

Friend just got his HD-DVD...He always gets this shit early!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2006)

I already started my HD-DVD collection.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 5, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Mmmmm, already paid mine in full.  I hope it does come out on the 7th or 8th like the EB games guy said it might.



My locale Gamestop (formerly EBGames) said it is coming on the 7th but will give it to those who pre-owned it on midnight. Don't know if that is going on in other areas.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 6, 2006)

Rb6: las vegas just stepped up a notch in my book 

Coop ftw!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 6, 2006)

should I trade in Double Agent for Gears or R6:las vegas?


----------



## slimscane (Nov 6, 2006)

Up to you, they are all bound to be good games, but I just don't like trading games in, it feels too much like a rip off to me  I will probably wait untill thanksgiving break to buy Gears, because of me being up at college most of the time and my 360 being here at home, I just don't like the logistics of it, and if I owned it, I would pain me not to play it 

BeaThEmDoWn, you most certainly do not need an HDTV to play the 360, or even to take benifit of the graphics, you would just need on to take advantage of the system to its fullest, but it is still going to look great.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> should I trade in Double Agent for Gears or R6:las vegas?



Double agent, hands downn.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

trade it in for new games, no point in keeping it if you finished it


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 6, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> My locale Gamestop (formerly EBGames) said it is coming on the 7th but will give it to those who pre-owned it on midnight. Don't know if that is going on in other areas.



Actually, tomorrow at the Universal Citywalk Gamestop, CliffyB is going to be signing copies of the game around afternoon time.  I'm not working tomorrow so I might just drop by and grab a copy early and get it signed by him.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 6, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Actually, tomorrow at the Universal Citywalk Gamestop, CliffyB is going to be signing copies of the game around afternoon time.  I'm not working tomorrow so I might just drop by and grab a copy early and get it signed by him.



That's is pretty dope. I wished that would have happened down here but unfortunetely no. Yesterday I walked in the gamestop to see what's new and they had the Gears of War strategy guide but unfortunetely they aren't selling it. Well, I wasn't looking to buy it anyways.

As far as trading in games. It is up to you. The earlier you trade in a game after it's released the better you get out of it. My criteria of trading in games is if I have beaten it and it doesn't have that value for me to keep on playing it. Sure I met get ripped off (some people have been gracious enough to give me some extra credits for a trade-in) but what is the point of keeping it if I don't really feel like playing it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> trade it in for new games, no point in keeping it if you finished it



Some people like to collect games, like me. I don't trade them in, i have over 150 + Maybe past 200 now


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

there is NO point in that at all

 i maybe have 30 games in total in 7 years of gaming


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 6, 2006)

There may seem like theres no point in it to you vege, but to a collector there is  a big point.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

I find collecting things to never touch them again foolish


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I find collecting things to never touch them again foolish



maybe so but chrono Trigger sealed goes for over 160 dollars ( SNES verison)


I keep classics liike Chrono Trigger, SMRPG, OoT etc but others i sell.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't do it for money, i do it because it helps me remember how good the game was, and i can write reviews or play it when i'm bored, plus just like to show off my collection


----------



## MS81 (Nov 6, 2006)

I got a question for you guys Sakaguchi is the Original creator of the Final Fantasy series right? My friend don't know that and he is saying MS is copying off sony with the JRPG style with Lost Odyssey can someone help me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 6, 2006)

How can you copy JRPG style, its just a style every japanese developer has


----------



## MS81 (Nov 6, 2006)

I know but he think MS is copying Final Fantasy because Lost Odyssey looks just like it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 6, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> I got a question for you guys Sakaguchi is the Original creator of the Final Fantasy series right? My friend don't know that and he is saying MS is copying off sony with the JRPG style with Lost Odyssey can someone help me.



Errr... Sakaguchi helped create Final Fantasy and has basically laid down the framework for almost all JRPGs that are out now alongside with the original Dragon Quest.  Everyone else is biting off of him and the developers back in the day.  Sakaguchi was executive producer of all the FF games and Squaresoft from 1-6. O_o  JRPGs don't start with FF7.  Your friend needs a pimp slap.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for the history lesson. but the more worrying thing is the love that the japanese have for that genre, seriously, and the fact that it has barely evolved over the past decade.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 6, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Errr... Sakaguchi helped create Final Fantasy and has basically laid down the framework for almost all JRPGs that are out now alongside with the original Dragon Quest.  Everyone else is biting off of him and the developers back in the day.  Sakaguchi was executive producer of all the FF games and Squaresoft from 1-6. O_o  JRPGs don't start with FF7.  Your friend needs a pimp slap.



thanks DS for helping me I will show him Hironobu Sakaguchi on wikipedia and prove him wrong.


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 6, 2006)

Do you guys think the extra multiplayer map coming with Lost Planet Collector's Edition will be released on Live eventually? To me it's kinda grimy to hold back content we've been waiting for like that, just for an extra Hamilton.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2006)

YAY Gears of war gets a 5/5 on Xplay!!! FOR THe WIN.


----------



## Carth304 (Nov 6, 2006)

Is Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth 2: Rise of the Witch King coming out for the X box 360?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carth304 said:


> Is Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth 2: Rise of the Witch King coming out for the X box 360?



As far as I know, EA has not mentioned anything of an Xbox 360 version of the expansion.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 7, 2006)

I just saw the commercial for Gears of War on television.

Here it is. this

THAT is how advertising is done.  It was just fucking awesome.  Not fucking Sony trying to do Avant Garde but producing total, incomprehensible shit.  That commercial actually just convinced me to purchase Gears of War.  Yeah, I know there was no gameplay footage.  Yeah, it's just a CG cut scene (it may be in game graphics though, seeing as the actual graphics are so damn good.)  But it was just damn good.  The music suits the game perfectly.  And any company that takes the time to craft such an emotional, beautiful, commercial with good music obviously has some faith behind the game.

Plus I've seen all of the gameplay videos on 1up and IGN.  But the commercial sealed the deal.

To anyone who thinks Sony makes good commercials... this is how it's done.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2006)

It's about damn time they put up some videos like that on the marketplace.  Although I'm not so keen about the "rental thing," it'll be nice to view through more available content on there, because tbh, it's really bland right now.

And yeah, about Gears of War... I'm gonna head to that cool unveiling tomorrow at the Universal Citywalk Gamestop where CliffyB will be signing the copies and whatnot.  This'll be a fun time.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Usually i have no problem agreeing with you. And i am buying this game tomorrow *Kickass game* But the commercial sucked. Not saying the PS3 one is good *Actually i laugh, it's like chucky returns or something* But this was pretty bad. The song doesn't fit how the gameplay goes AT ALL...I hate, despise, metal but that's probably the only music it'll go with cause the gun-fights are insain. Commercial IMO is weak.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 7, 2006)

O_O I don't think you have ever been further from my opinion crazymtf, ever. While I think that they should have used the Tears for Fears version (which I took the time to replace it with, haha) it really is a great commercial, infact, I think you would be hard pressed to find a better one.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Well i hate gaming commercial's in a whole because usually it's just the CGI bullshit and not the real game!  But yeah i didn't like it much, then again i don't like many


----------



## slimscane (Nov 7, 2006)

But the Gears one wasn't CGI, it was the in game engine


----------



## Kduff (Nov 7, 2006)

That wasn't actual gameplay though, right?  It was just graphics generated using the engine, which is different.  Although still very, very impressive.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Lol, i'm just saying they don't show the gameplay but they show the cinema *Obvious looking better* But i don't care, the game will be MINE at 9 AM...few hours


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

Gow FTW!!!!!! sadly slime i wont be playing you or DS until christmas roughly . i will be enjoying zelda and what not. i hope your not upset


----------



## slimscane (Nov 7, 2006)

Not too terribly, I won't have too much time to play until then anyway, and I am waiting (although it pains me) until thanksgiving break to buy the game, I just have no outlet to play it right now 

Make sure to give us you opinion on the game crazymtf!

Kduff, yeah, just the in game engine.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

No Problem, will do. Maybe i'll even write a review once i beat single player tomorrow with my friend *NO SCHOOL< FOR THE WINZ!*


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 7, 2006)

So I'm guessing this place will be flooded with Gears of War stuff for at least a week. I will get mine this week and will be on most of the weekend including Emergence Day (11/12/06).


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2006)

Someone let the cat out of the bag...



CNET says Gamespot gives GoW a 9.6.  Yay?  Yay.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 7, 2006)

Wtf, but gamespot hasn't a review of the game yet? XDDDDDD


----------



## MS81 (Nov 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> It's about damn time they put up some videos like that on the marketplace.  Although I'm not so keen about the "rental thing," it'll be nice to view through more available content on there, because tbh, it's really bland right now.
> 
> And yeah, about Gears of War... I'm gonna head to that cool unveiling tomorrow at the Universal Citywalk Gamestop where CliffyB will be signing the copies and whatnot.  This'll be a fun time.



you live in Florida DS? I used to live out there also.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 7, 2006)

9.6 YAY!!!

I sooo can't wait its just a shame that our pre-orders wont arrive till the 17th over here in Blighty!

I was sure that most sites would have reviews of gears up today though, like im sure on 1up they said the review would be out on tuesday.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay nooow im even more excited!! I can't believe it scored 10/10...

For me there is nothing else left except owning and playing this game. I am sold 100% on Gears.

I just hope that epic releases the new multiplayer modes sooner rather than later seeing as I would love gow to have a looong xbox live life span.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 7, 2006)

They shuld of just ingame sounds instead some lame ass song that doesn't fit with it


who else found the shooting part to look

weird something bugged me about it


----------



## MS81 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ign gave it a 9.4 why not a 9.5?


----------



## slimscane (Nov 7, 2006)

Gamespot 9.6
OXM 10, Xplay 5/5
9.6

So lets see so far, 10, 10, 5/5, 9.6, 9.6, 9.4... I think this _might_ be a, what is it called? "Killer app"?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> Ign gave it a 9.4 why not a 9.5?



LOL, its like saying, "why did IGN give KH2 a 7.6 instead of a ZOMG 10?" XD  Well not really, but hey, weren't as impressed with the mulitplayer (which I'm sure is lacking to certain extent in comparison to other shooters).  Opinions, opinions.  I'm sure a majority of people will live with the fact that it scored higher than 9.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't really trust IGN's reviews all the much anymore, I mean, I will trust this one, but I don't think I am going to read it. I tried to read the IGN review for FFXII and I could, it sounded like a 12 year old with thesaurus wrote it. The guy started a _paragraph_ with AND, for Christ's sake! But on a more related note, it sucks that I am going to wait two weeks before buying it.  Stupid school.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

Not bad scores possibly one of the best tatical shooters . Now i cannot wait for TwP scoring.

the game seems like a 9 to 9.5 type game. overall good


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 7, 2006)

il rent it unless a demo gets released


----------



## slimscane (Nov 7, 2006)

Ssj3 likes to under exaggerate things  I have only seen two scores that have been below a 9.5, and that was a 4.5/5 and a 9.4. Seems to me to be like a 9.5-10 type of game 

Also, here it is again:


maybe this time it will be true!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

Intresting HD News i must say.


Under exaggerate? umm maybe towards 3rd person shooters i guess your right. Either way i will not have enough time coming this 19th to play all these games lol. Zelda alone will take me till feb to get everything or even longer lol.

GoW will defintly be my 360 title until Blue Dragon, Lo , and AC come out.





*psst slim check the post counts in this thread  *


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn friend isn't getting it till 1, hopefully he'll be able to hold me a copy. Damn all 9's and two tens? Gears of wars seems the best game of the year for xbox360!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

Game of the Year Award is going to break down by these 3 games.

GoW 
Ff 12
Zelda TWP


For each Systems game of the year and not over all it will be 

Zelda TWP -Wii/GC
GoW - Xbox360
FF12 or okami - Ps2


Even though awards do not mean how much fun your going to have with the game and what not but i think its going to be close this year.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 7, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *psst slim check the post counts in this thread  *


:amazed
.
.
.


Not for long , wait, not, I am have to go to the library to do a bunch of work today , well, just wait till you get Zelda, then I am going to pass you, you'll see!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree, i think, notice i said think ^_^ game of the year for awards will be zelda, or maybe Gears of war. FF12 is excellent but i don't see the votes for normal gamers goin for it. As for each system, that's correct


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

so true plus on the 18th i will be camping out for 12 hours for Wii/Zelda haha. So you will surely get the lead one me


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2006)

GOTC = Sneak King for the 360.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> GOTC = Sneak King for the 360.



When hunger strikes, he will appear


----------



## Shogun (Nov 7, 2006)

hrmm, that new hard drive would be at least 80gb since some of it is used by the system.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 7, 2006)

I can't w8 for the 80GB HDD.FTW


----------



## Corruption (Nov 7, 2006)

It would be petty awesome if it were true about the HD. I mean I'm gonna need more space if I'm gonna store videos. Also, I can't wait for GoW, I'm hopefully picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Nov 7, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Game of the Year Award is going to break down by these 3 games.
> 
> GoW
> Ff 12
> ...



I'd put The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion up there too. imo


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2006)

Still waiting for EB to gimme the call and say they got it in.  For sure it'll be today, but man, I'm getting antsy. XD

The game is pretty much the reason I got a 360 anyway.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm going to wait until five to call my local gamestop to see if they have my pre-order in. Hopefully they call me before then or as my luck may have it they always end up calling back no more than an hour later to say I can come in and pick up the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2006)

Fuckers said 8PM tonight.  Oh well, a shame I have work later on tonight. XD


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 7, 2006)

5:30 and no call.....*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Well played it a good hour - two. Very fun co-op with a friend. The shooting is insain and the quickness is a good touch. The melee IMO sucks ass but it's a shooter so who careS? Dialog is OK, nothing great, nothing bad. Graphics are hella nice, and the layou tis good. So far it's great, haven't tried online yet.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 7, 2006)

after reading reviws for GoW im actually leaning towards 360 instead of Wii(i cant believe i said that)
GoW looks like some of the most satisfying shooting ive ever seen



someone please help me make a decision!! 360 or Wii!??!?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2006)

360 or a Wii?  Neither.

Wii60


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 7, 2006)

heck ther reviews made me drool, DROOL!
the only thing making me doubt is the ultrashort time it takes to play throught the campaign T__T


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Trust me, it isn't that short  As for Wii or 360? 360


----------



## MS81 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm playing GOW right now and I must say that I was sleeping this game but now this is it.


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 7, 2006)

My EB says they're getting it tomorrow, which is bullshit but I have $20 on it and I don't feel like walking away from it if I'm just going to be playing it tomorrow anyway.

I might just go through hardcore the first time through, to make the experience last longer. I got the sense after playing Halo 2 through that I would feel better if I had gone through on Heroic or something.


----------



## hyakku (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd go for the 360 first and hold off on the wii, especially if you have a gamecube.

I mean I don't think the Wii will do bad at all, but if hte controller doens't perform so well with the first gen games, you're going to have to wait for the 2nd gen games to truly start enjoying the console.

With 360, it's just been one hit after another since they've started (I think you could say Oblivion and PGR3 got the ball rolling), I mean Dead rising, Splinter cell, Enchanted Arms, Rainbow Six, Oblivion, PGR 3, Assasin's Creed, Lost Odyssey, Blue Dragon, Forza, Lost Planet, Viva Pinata, Mass Effect, Halo 3, etc, it seems like every few weeks theres another incredible game rolling out, that's not even including the multiplatform titles (which, if you aren't getting a PS3, you'll be able to get on 360 for cheaper and just as great WITH xbox live), I.E., call of duty 3, Tony Hawks Pro Skater, etc. There's something for everyone either out or coming out on 360, whereas with Wii you run the risk of having to wait quite some time.

Both are great systems it's just a matter of do you have hte patience to wait for the Wii to start this upward trend or do you want to experience it NOW on 360?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, 360 has great games OUT and comming out, if anything get it now over Wii and PS3. IMO opinion if you even find 2-4 games you want for 360, buy it  

Want Zelda so badly and can live without "Controller" of the Wii, gamecube is the answer, which i'm doing


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

I take it back! Gears of wars commercial is the best ever compared to Sony's and Wii's red steel...


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 7, 2006)

I can't wait for Wii, but I'm too poor for it right now...T_T What's coming up after the holidays for the 360? I know LO, BD and Lost Planet are going to be in the first half of 07 here in the US, and aren't Bioshock, Too Human, and Crackdown coming out as well?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep. That's enough itself to be the hottest lineup in a long time


----------



## K-deps (Nov 7, 2006)

I just thought of this.

I could get a Wii or 360 next week or somthin then if my mom loves me ill get the console i didnt get for Christmas!(thats IF she loves me )


And that Mad World trailer is just so cool.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

At this point of time, get 360 HANDS DOWN, ya'll love the amount of choices you got


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

Chaps said:


> I just thought of this.
> 
> I could get a Wii or 360 next week or somthin then if my mom loves me ill get the console i didnt get for Christmas!(thats IF she loves me )
> 
> ...



TO be honest if you want 360 above Wii i would wait till january when all 360's will have the 65nm cpu and that will be nice because you will not need those freaking extra danm fans


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah, SSJ doesn't have a good point. I have a fan just incase so maybe you should wait, so don't need one


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Slim said everything i could ever say


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

VC will also add Online play to the VC games and of course have upgraded visuals on games if they wish. Either way that was the only thing ARcade had on top of Wii was the online and visual upgrades on games.  ( plus NES, Turbo graphix, SNES, N64, Sega genisis  and more companys coming onboard > Xbox live arcade games)


plus the perihals. you only need a  GC controller to play all VC games and GC games. THe classic controller is not a must its an option if you do not like the GC controller.

Gamertags well the Wii has a System wide friend code which acts as a gamertag. The Mii's are toatly differant aspect and meaning not really know much on what they can do but im having 100 black mii's populate my screen.

About the controller? well you have not played the Wii mote and i placed that above the 360 in terms of comfort thats for sure but there both differant controllers so i really never bring up this point. 


Plus dude about games actually  im not going to go into this debate im just going to say if your going to bring future titles into this your MISSING alot of Wii games that are exlusive to Wii and differant and actually COOL ( not saying 360's are not )


Either way , power is not everything and i can careless if fucking microsoft loses money on a blasted machine seriously  =/ The Wii offers differant aspects of Gameplay and new types of Games and honestly NEw type of games excite me more than older game mixes. ( and btw i have a 360 though i play Dead rising the most on it, and i have played Wii for 5 hours )


 Xbox360's backwards compatibly sucks ( o and its emulation btw  ) when you can play all your GC games ( though ppl will argue about this point but im not going to its an option to the gamer) on the wii.

Also  i hate when a system cannot last longer than 3 months .... 

ok im going to stop now because i said my word on it. 360 is a good machine but the GREAt games are coming out later more than now. there are a few out now but the main ones come out later and honestly with Wii's price point and new type of games just get the Wii now and a 360 later when they implent the 65nm CPU chips if not your going to be taking back your 360 for repairs.


So really its up to you. my reason why i got a 360 is because ps3 is to danm expensive right now and im getting a Wii because its NEW and offers differant gameplay and new type of games ( why i got a DS to) .

plus the Wii and DS have connectivity with each other on top of it. 

Gah ok now im done just get what you want *shrugs*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2006)

Both even. Though two things i want to point out SS3. 

A system to last more then 3 months? What the...i had mine since launch -_-. 

And the "New" Slogan...Please give it up, not everything has to be "New" To be good...


----------



## slimscane (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha, don't be frustrated, you have some good point. Arguments with me don't generally get ugly! 

About games, I may have missed some, but that is only because I don't _know_ of them. I listed what I know, and what I am pretty sure will be good, or at the very least above average.

The System wide friend code was a nice gesture, but it is still a friendcode and therefore inheriently worse than a Gamertag, although it _is_ free, and so is all of Nintendo WiFi, which is why it can be forgiven for not being as robust as Live. I personally would rather pay $50 a year and have it be like Live, but that is niether here nor there and doesn't even really come into the debate.

There are some Wii games that you can't use the WiiMote for, that you have to use the classic, or the Gamecube, so you at the very least have to have one of each, chances are you already have a NGC controller though, so that shouldn't be a problem. 
​VC games could have upgraded graphics and online play, and that would be totally awesome, but I will only believe it when I see it . I also find it strange, not bad, but strange that the nastalgia factor is one the Wii's main selling points, but the Wii is really all about a new way to play. I can't see the VC being as good the Live Arcade, because the Live Arcade has you classic games, your arcade type games, and then brand new awesome stuff, and all of it is at the _very_ least Live enabled. 

I gave the controller to the Wii! I think that it can, and in the right hands (and Nintendo is the right hands) really change up the gameplay, that is for sure, and as a gamer that really excites me. I have been gaming since the NES, I witnessed the 3d revolution, I went from a D-pad, to an analog stick, to dual analog sticks, and I will go to the motion sensing. It excites me, I've experienced what each new thing brings to the playing field and I _know_ that the Wii mote will bring alot. I don't even have to play it to know that. But I do believe that the 360 pad will go down in history as the champion of the dual analog gamepads.

Your right about power not being everything, just look at the DS , but power can also revolutionize gameplay. The more power your console has, the more you can do with it. While Wii will revolutionize and expand the market with the Wii mote, the 360 will continue to revolutionize with Live, and advanced physics and gameplay mechanics thanks to the new power (see Portal and Alan Wake), and the 360 will expand the market with the casual games on the Live Arcade. More than 50% of the people online playing casual games (not on consoles, on teh webs) are women. Although I am betting that the Wii will be better for pulling females in, pretty much no doubt, but Microsoft is doing their part too. And while it may not matter to you if a company makes money on a console, it just makes me feel like I am getting my money worth, and I know that a few months after I buy it it won't matter, but that is just how I personally work, I can't justify paying that much money for something that is about as powerful as xbox 1, but I am very glad my brother is willing to.

Haha, you are right about the BC, but they are "working on it" XP

My system has lasted for more than 3 months, the majority of them have, and even still microsoft gave a free extra year of warranty. However, you do have a very valid point, and that is, Nintendo consoles _never_ break.

360 has connectivity to, well, your computer?  I suppose you win that one, the DS will be a controller. But that 360 will also have Live Anywhere, which is very exciting! 

See, we are being very civil about this, this is how debates are suppose to work! You can keep going if you feel the need to, or anyone can jump in if they want to do it civily. =D

edit: why I am writing such long posts? I have a kanji quiz tomorrow, I should be studying! XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2006)

Nintendo has said about the VC games on ign the link is somewhere.   The system wide friend code is just a code but you can name your system and that name is your online name. So your online name does not show up in all numbers/letters ( thank god) plus you do not need to add a friend code with every game ( again thank god) and there is a friends list etc on Wii.

about arcade there producing games so slow i mean there not even at 40 yet when nintendo threw 40 classics out there allready. Ya might not be online verisons yet but still there is multiplayer aspect as well.  Plus the VC also acts like Live arcade where you and i can make games for it. now how much does it cost? i am not sure on that one i will have ot get back to you on it.

about the women thing DS is doing that and honestly i see Wii doing it better than any console thats coming out ( ps3/xbox 360 i mean)

About the controller. Well i can see smash putting the classic controller in as a pack in like they did with the rumble pack for Starfox 64. but the Wii mote has some options in games that do not fully utalize it and if you want the classic controller its starting price is 19.99 USD and that will go down quick and GC controller you can get really cheap as well ( though i have a few allready) 


the Point to Point Reconition the Wii has basically blows away dual analog sticks for Aiming. You will see what i mean soon. Though as for set up for dual analog sticks 360 beats out PS2s/ps3's setup and they took some aspect of Dreamcast for there controller which is a smart idea.  Plus i played the Wii controller in both of my hands and its fine nothing wrong with it .



Plus Wii has Wii Connect 24 and is the first system to never sleep. This idea is amazing and well i like it if you been keeping up with it ( and zelda TWP might have this in the Wii verison) you will realize that this setup is nice. It goes pretty deep and i really do not want to explain the full details of it atm.


O portal is a PC game just ported to 360. Either way pumped up graphics only can go so far. I mean ya its nice but hoenstly when my gameplay changes i notice that more than graphics.


360 will do better than Xbox did but as for revoultionizing i say it will do that for the online portion . Though i think all the current gen systems online are pretty well setup though sony is having some issues 

about the VC reason why is because you do not need all 4 systems in your living room at once and it is VERY consumer friendly. This is one reason why the Playstaion sold well and alot of ppl where upset that nintendo consoles did not have this feature. ( althogh its easier to do it on a Disc basded system then a Cart system and each nintendo console that had a cart was a differant setup )


----------



## slimscane (Nov 8, 2006)

> Nintendo has said about the VC games on ign the link is somewhere.   The system wide friend code is just a code but you can name your system and that name is your online name. So your online name does not show up in all numbers/letters ( thank god) plus you do not need to add a friend code with every game ( again thank god) and there is a friends list etc on Wii.


Ah, so that is how it works, they put in your friendcode and name once, and then it just goes off of your name, that is smart, much better than on DS





> about arcade there producing games so slow i mean there not even at 40 yet when nintendo threw 40 classics out there allready. Ya might not be online verisons yet but still there is multiplayer aspect as well.  Plus the VC also acts like Live arcade where you and i can make games for it. now how much does it cost? i am not sure on that one i will have ot get back to you on it.


Yeah, XBLA games do come out fairly slow (quality over quantity), the VC is going to have a massive catalog of games (quality and quantity?), but the Live is a huge advantage in the Live Arcade. I can never remember, the pricing for VC games is like, 4, 8, and 12, right?





> about the women thing DS is doing that and honestly i see Wii doing it better than any console thats coming out ( ps3/xbox 360 i mean)


Don't get me wrong, I completely agree, didn't I say that in my post? I think that DS will do more that Wii, but we will see, it is going to be Nintendo either way in that department





> About the controller. Well i can see smash putting the classic controller in as a pack in like they did with the rumble pack for Starfox 64. but the Wii mote has some options in games that do not fully utalize it and if you want the classic controller its starting price is 19.99 USD and that will go down quick and GC controller you can get really cheap as well ( though i have a few allready)


 I could see that too, but I seriously doubt it happening, controllers are going to be the most expensive thing about the console if you want a complete set, unless you really get into buying VC games.





> the Point to Point Reconition the Wii has basically blows away dual analog sticks for Aiming. You will see what i mean soon. Though as for set up for dual analog sticks 360 beats out PS2s/ps3's setup and they took some aspect of Dreamcast for there controller which is a smart idea.  Plus i played the Wii controller in both of my hands and its fine nothing wrong with it .


That is one of the things I am looking forward too =D





> Plus Wii has Wii Connect 24 and is the first system to never sleep. This idea is amazing and well i like it if you been keeping up with it ( and zelda TWP might have this in the Wii verison) you will realize that this setup is nice. It goes pretty deep and i really do not want to explain the full details of it atm.


Yeah, I know, Wii connect 24 is the main thing that stops me for going like "Wii online is pretty crap," if they utilize it to its fullest it will be pretty awesome, although I still choose Live Anywhere over Wii Connect 24.





> O portal is a PC game just ported to 360. Either way pumped up graphics only can go so far. I mean ya its nice but hoenstly when my gameplay changes i notice that more than graphics.


I said portal because of the gameplay changes made possible by the hardware, not the graphics 


> 360 will do better than Xbox did but as for revoultionizing i say it will do that for the online portion . Though i think all the current gen systems online are pretty well setup though sony is having some issues
> 
> 
> > heh, I am just going to quote that.
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm to tired to read it, but i like this the best. 

*I think we scared everyone away with our long posts  I really do like both systems, but for different reasons, but to me, the 360 just seems to have more "killer apps".*
*- Slim *


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Ah, so that is how it works, they put in your friendcode and name once, and then it just goes off of your name, that is smart, much better than on DSYeah, XBLA games do come out fairly slow (quality over quantity), the VC is going to have a massive catalog of games (quality and quantity?), but the Live is a huge advantage in the Live Arcade. I can never remember, the pricing for VC games is like, 4, 8, and 12, right?



its 5,8 and 10 and Turbo graphicx games are said ot be cheaper than NES. though japan gets them 200 points less than we do ( SNES games and NES i think)

Quality of quanitiy? come on man it does not take months to produce games on live there is no ecxuse. Only excuse i can think of is liscening issues. Plus i also belive that nintendo's VC will have more Quality games than Xbox live Arcade will. I like XBLA but VC will be the better choice for old school and new school games, nintendo even said you can make games on the VC that use the wii mote as well so thats really cool.   Plus VC will have online support so really the only thing left is the GAMES and right now out of the 40 games that are launching with Wii there are a bigger majority of games that are better than Xbox live arcades atm. ( though contra comes out this week on Live arcade i will give them that )


though i will admit i love japans list of VC games, sadly we have to wait   but 10 a month is promissing and that will be cool to get during the game drought.



> but I seriously doubt it happening, controllers are going to be the most expensive thing about the console if you want a complete set,




Agian THERE CHeap and its an option. 19.99 for the Retro's and really GC controllers you can get for 5 to 10 bucks ( regualr ones)   Plus for mass market games you only need the Wii remote to play those and it has been shown and explained by nintendo. So if your mom wants to play the Wii she only needs the Remote not the numchuck. This is why i ike the fact nintendo gave you an option.


Plus i cannot wait to get Wii play , you get a remote just with the game! gah lucky japan and europe .



> Wii connect 24 is the main thing that stops me for going like "Wii online is pretty crap," if they utilize it to its fullest it will be pretty awesome, although I still choose Live Anywhere over Wii Connect 24.



Live anywhere , eh to me honestly , Wii connect 24 lets me send emails and pictures etc to pcs and cell phones so i see no problem there.  But one thing live anywhere does offer thats neat is that you can play with PC friends and Xbox ppl. Although  Wii and DS connectivity is more exciting to me than live anywhere. The possiblitys are endless there.



> I said portal because of the gameplay changes made possible by the hardware, not the graphics




Portal can be put on wii as well. I see no reason why it cannot. The game's specs for PC's are not high at all and even run on DX 7 cards. and Wii is more powerful than an Xbox 1 and thats pretty good to me considering half life 2 was on Xbox.



Though 360 has blue dragon and that was my main selling point to the console. 

My main selling point for Wii where all the Nintendo first party titles, RE Wii , Sadness and quite a few others but most of all i look past the sequals and look at the possiblities thats what i do when i purchase a console.

This is why i bought a DS .




ya all the ppl went but thats ok   im sure DS will pop in soon


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, enough about the other consoles, honestly...  stop derailing the thread everyone.  SSJ, I'm gonna have to ask you to stop making huge comments about the Wii on here and PS3 thread.  We know how much you fangasm over it and we know what it offers already in comparison to the other systems.  It's getting annoying really and doesn't really help at all in trying to control discussion about other systems w/o possible arguments that have been repeated over and over.  So please, if you're gonna comment about the Wii, especially with something we know already like all your other Wii posts, please, do it in the Wii section.  This goes for everyone else, too.  Relevancy is one thing, but this is ridiculous.

Last time I checked, the 360 didn't have a Wii-mote and that's not what I come here to discuss about. =/

Anyway, Gears = fucking win.  It's kinda hard to get used to, especially with the whole cover system, but it's really fun and refreshing.  Reloading is rather kickass with that "minigame" and everything just seems to work out.  But damn is the dialogue stupid. XD  Gotta head to work now so I'll post a more detailed impression later.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

have not made a Wii statement in the PS3 thread in a long time plus we where not derailing the thread at all , we where having a civial debate with him and i and nothing went wrong. Plus slim did not know a few things about Wii and i pointed out about it and he pointed out some things i did not know about 360. Ya revelancy is good and some things i did not need to comment on or bring up. But eh i see no reason to get upset over it if the 2 are keeping it cool and civil which we where.  ( with a couple of jokes on the side which is why we used the  emote)

plus if i recall i did not even bring up the wii first in this thread or to start off in a debate a person asked a Question about it and i gave him my answer but slim questioned my answer and i replyed  civaly and we both agreeed on things and it ended. Simple as that, so honestly i did not need to get told about it because it was not getting out of hand.




Anyways its over. 



i like Peter mooore but hes not to good at DDR 

this


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> have not made a Wii statement in the PS3 thread ina al ong time plus we where not derailing the thread at all , we where having a civial debate with him and i and nothing went wrong. Plus slim did not know a few things about Wii and i pointed out about it and he pointed out some things i did not know about 360. Ya revelancy is good and some things i did not need to comment on or bring up. But eh i see no reason to get upset over it if the 2 are keeping it cool and civil which we where.
> 
> plus if i recall i did not even bring up the wii first in this thread or to start off in a debate a person asked a Question about it and i gave him my answer but slim questioned my answer and i replyed civaly and we both agreeed on things and it ended. Simple as that, so honestly i did not need to get told about it because it was not getting out of hand.





> Last time I checked, the 360 didn't have a Wii-mote and that's not what I come here to discuss about. =/



That's just my opinion on it and it tends to breed posts of the less friendly, especially on this forum.  Anyway, enough about that.  I'm just gonna go to work and think about playing Gears when I get back. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

True you got a point ( though the gaming section has been getting much better as of late and you have to agree there)

but before you got to work see petter moore play DDR! you will laugh or be in shock.


also the reason why i have not been on my xbox lately is because of the latest patch  messed up my 360 but its fixable .


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2006)

Ouch, that's pretty homo.  Well since you got the thing from EB, just give it back and get a new one. XD

And yeah, Peter Moore has the coordination of an elephant on that thing.  It's too much. O_o


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2006)

Bump because this is fucking important...

*CONTRA IS UP ON XBLA NOW!!!*


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw this on 1up and figured I would post it here as it offers a VAGUE glimpse into what is going to be on offer in Blue Dragon 
Blue Draon Achievments


> Emergence Day means most of the gaming world's disappearing from the Internet in favor of battling the Locust threat on Sera. But for the few sticking with us (and not calling in sick), here's a nifty update on Blue Dragon, in the form of the game's numerous achievements, courtesy of Achieve360Points and translated by the, um, eccentric NeoGAF forums.
> They're pretty neat, too. No "beat the final boss for 200 points" achievements; many of them require you to delve deeper and discover secret items a little off the beaten path.
> 
> 1. Successful Back Attack - Successfully pull off a back attack (5 points)
> ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2006)

Mmmm, I'm liking the way BD is appearing in my head as I read the achievements.  It's definitely giving me a Chrono Trigger vibe, which is good. =)

Oh yeah, I posted the official GoW thread with some personal impressions of what I've played so far. 

The Official Gears of War Thread, bitches!


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 8, 2006)

I too have built up quite a little picture in my minds eye of what I imagine Blue Dragon will be like.
Im curious about the "simulatneous encounter" acievments cause they sound ambiguous.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 8, 2006)

Chaps said:


> after reading reviws for GoW im actually leaning towards 360 instead of Wii(i cant believe i said that)
> GoW looks like some of the most satisfying shooting ive ever seen
> 
> 
> ...



Blame him DS!  Ssj3 and I tried to be civil about it, but it never would have happened if it weren't for _him_ 

I want Blue Dragon and Gears so bad 

PM sucks at DDR because he keeps putting his feet back in the center, of course, I suck too, but it didn't even look like he was playing on standard 


_proof_ that it's worth buying :amazed


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2006)

slimscane said:


> _proof_ that it's worth buying :amazed



This is going in the GoW thread. XD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 8, 2006)

LMAO, in the end the cops where the ones who got the last copy XDDDD
sneaky bastards, they be arrrrr


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow the blue dragon Achivements are cool. I will be getting alot of points when that game gets released  


Though capcom should BURN IN HELLL! why? just to get the lazer gun in Dead Rising i have to play inifine mode for 14 hours STRAIGHT ( which totals to 5 days in dead rising) and if i wanted to compelate 7 day surviour thats like 20 + hours STRAIGHT! which means you cannot save and start over lol.


I guess i will do the 5 day one soon hopefully on a boring saterday night where i have nothing to do lol.

Hopefully BD comes out soon in america it comes out in the fall for japan but with localization and all i have a feeling we will be waiting a year for it  or it will come around march time frame ( which i hope!) .


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 8, 2006)

If anyone is going to be playing Gears of Wars can you send me your Gamertag? Getting my copy around 1 today.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, Gears of wars owns


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I've played it but won't own it until tomorrow. Seems my locale gamestops have some issue's with their shipments. I didn't feel like searching all over the place to get it. So I'm just going to chill at my friends house throughout the day. Let me just say game is pretty good. Me and my friend just finished Act 1 on hardcore. I won't be on Live until Friday around 6-7 pm est. just in case anyone wants to throw it down with or against me lol.


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 8, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> Well, I've played it but won't own it until tomorrow. Seems my locale gamestops have some issue's with their shipments. I didn't feel like searching all over the place to get it. So I'm just going to chill at my friends house throughout the day. Let me just say game is pretty good. Me and my friend just finished Act 1 on hardcore. I won't be on Live until Friday around 6-7 pm est. just in case anyone wants to throw it down with or against me lol.



I will be home due to my mom recovering from surgery so I can hope on around 6 or 7 and we can team up.


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll be playing single pretty constantly these next few days; if you want to play some co-op I'm "revelations1 17". Probably in a week or so I'll be onto multiplayer, so....GG!


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 8, 2006)

Today's Halo 3 news from 1up.com.  I will put emphasis on the more important parts for those lazy readers out there.

*Halo 3*
Exclusive in-depth look at three multiplayer maps.


*Spoiler*: _Snowbound_ 



What's old is new again. Sort of.

During our recent trip to Bungie's office, the developer showed us three multiplayer Halo 3 maps. And nestled in these three are similarities, familiarities and surprises that will fundamentally change the way you play in this ridiculously anticipated first-person shooter. Read all about the game in the December issue of EGM, on newsstands now, or continue on for an in-depth look at those maps themselves.

*SNOWBOUND:*
The first is a _small outdoor map blanketed in snow_. The map's outer edges are guarded sentry-style by large guns, and while they weren't active in the pre-Alpha build we played, the plan is to have them kill players who try to venture outside of Snowbound's borders. Plus, several rock outcroppings cover one half of the perimeter with weapons strategically placed along the edge among the cover.

Two forerunner structures act as bases on either side of the map, with a series of intertwining tunnels beneath connecting them. You'll also find two other entrance points into the underground tunnel system. A shotgun is in the underground tunnel network, placed in the middle of explosive fusion coils (the things behind the Sniper Rifle on Lockout in Halo 2). Up on the surface, a Sniper Rifle sits in a similar room just underneath a snow drift -- and it, too, is guarded by explosive fusion coils.

What's New: Punitive parts of the environment that kill players aren't new to Halo's multiplayer (lifts have squashed players in multiplayer in the past, and Terminal from Halo 2's Multiplayer Map Pack had a train that would send players to respawn as well), but there will be auto-firing gun turrets on this map when it's finished. These guns, when we finally see them online next year (pun unintended), will be an extension of the environment-that-kills mechanic; maybe there will be a way to get them to target you and then use their fire against other players?

The *Shield Doors* are _hands-down the best truly "new" multiplayer aspect found in Snowbound_. These relatively transparent doors don't open or close, but they serve as barriers between Snowbound's underground tunnels. You can see through them, but explosions and gunfire don't pass through the doors. When the now-famous beeping of "no shields" tick comes up in multiplayer, those near a tunnel taking gunfire may have a chance to duck through the Shield Door and get just enough of a reprieve for their shield to recharge.

The weapon sets have seen some new additions (read about the new "sandbox" on page two) in addition to the _resurrection_, _retooling_ and _repurposing_ of one of Halo: Combat Evolved's most memorable weapons: *the Assault Rifle*. In the Halo 3 announcement teaser, Master Chief is very clearly carrying a weapon that looks very similar to the Assault Rifle in Halo. _It is similar aesthetically, but that's about it._

The MA5B Assault Rifle in Halo: Combat Evolved had a 60-round clip, was fully automatic and ineffective at long-range shots (it could be, because the M6D Pistol was so great overpowered at that range). Only one of those three characteristics of the MA5B remain: it's still fully automatic.

With the MA5C Assault Rifle, the clip-size has been drastically _reduced_ from *60 to 32*, and as a trade-off, the weapon's *accuracy at long-range has been increased*. Why the revisions to the Assault Rifle? Well, the starting weapon in Halo 2 -- the SMG -- didn't exactly work out how Bungie wanted it to. Jamie Griesemer, lead designer on Halo 3 (you know, that "30-seconds of fun" guy), points to the two previous starting weapons and their problems. "It shouldn't do headshots... and it shouldn't be dual wieldable," according to Griesemer. The new MA5C Assault Rifle allows neither.

Instead, in the MA5C, Bungie believes it's found the third side of the multiplayer "Golden Tripod" (seriously... Bungie's words, not ours) -- Melee attacks and Grenades need to supplement a versatile, functional (but not too functional) starting weapon.

Ideal # of Players: 4-10. A five-on-five game pushes Snowbound to its claustrophobic limits (not in terms of performance, just in terms of fun). The tunnels beneath the bases get crowded with people (and corpses) pretty quickly.

Best Gametypes: Slayer, Team Slayer, Tank Flag, Ninjaball, Oddball, and King of the Hill. It's an excellent Slayer map because of its size, and we also played a bunch of "ball" games on Snowbound. The underground tunnels make a ball carrier navigating between bases and finding ways to protect him- or herself perfect for Snowbound.

How Bungie Played It: Bungie might or might not have told us that the fuel canisters guarding the Sniper Rifle and Shotgun were explosive, and since the canisters were retouched visually from the Halo 2 versions, we might not have noticed that they functioned the same -- until one of us strolled in to pick up the Sniper Rifle or a Shotgun, that is. Boom!

Additionally, guys like multiplayer designer Lars Bakken turned the Shield Doors into cat and mouse fiascos, popping their heads in and out tempting us to chase after them into, well, traps. In Ninjaball -- a mode where the ball carrier runs and jumps 150% faster and higher than the other players, we saw Bungie guys (who were at this time intermixed with us to show us the ropes) use the elaborate tunnel system to prolong the ball carrier's life and, well, set more traps.





*Spoiler*: _High Ground Part I_ 



*HIGH GROUND:*
High Ground is a medium-sized map that revisits some familiar ground tread in Halo 2's Zanzibar. There's a beach and a compound, and the map is built with objective gametypes (One Flag CTF, Assault) in mind. Instead having of a giant spinning wheel and a huge distance to cover from beach to base, High Ground is a much more compact assault map.

Like Zanzibar, there are several entrance points to the compound and both teams have a vehicle and weapons of their own. Both teams have access to shotguns and the squad coming from the beach gets a Warthog and a Sniper Rifle. The base's garage houses a Ghost and a turret sits atop the gate, acting as the anti-vehicle weapon.

Also like Zanzibar, there are multiple ways to infiltrate High Ground's base. Along the left side of the map (approaching from the beach) is a small half-blown-apart bunker. Players can enter the bunker through the side and into a small tunnel system leading into the base, or they can use a Spike Grenade or a Plasma Grenade to blow apart the hatch on top of the bunker and drop into the tunnel system that way.

Along the right side of the base, players can jump up a group of rocks and onto the walkway where the turret sits. Also on the right side players can access a small pipe system that requires them to crouch (still with a click on the left analog stick) and infiltrate the base that way.

The beach team's Sniper Rifle is supposed to keep the turret in check -- it's no shield door, but it definitely provides another game of cat and mouse.

What's New: Destructible environments (OK, hatches covering bunkers) aren't entirely new, as much as they are neat, and alternate routes into a base aren't new -- that's just good map design. But High Ground is the map where Bungie let us mess with the first of Halo 3's new toys.

Griesemer calls one of the major changes to Halo 3 "the Brute Sandbox." The Brute Shot and Brute Plasma Rifle (a red plasma rifle with a higher rate of fire and as a result a faster overheat) were introduced in Halo 2, and in this installment fans will get the *Spike Rifle* and *Spike Grenade*.

*The Spike Grenade* has a spot in the HUD, just like plasma and frag grenades, and it combines the technology of both grenades. Visually, the grenade looks a bit like the Nail Bat weapon from Final Fantasy VII, with a ton of spikes sticking out of it. Those spikes are for grabbing onto a surface before the destructive, _conical blast_ follows.




Source: Skeith 3rd Form


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 8, 2006)

Continuation of three map preview.


*Spoiler*: _High Ground Part II_ 



Halo players know the familiar "tink, tink" of a frag grenade bouncing at their feet, and they know the static hiss that comes just moments before the plasma grenade stuck to their helmet blows up. In Halo 3, they are going to get used to a new sound. When players throw the Spike Grenades, there's a noticeable _"whoosh"_ -- the sound of the spikes cutting through the air before grabbing a wall like an explosive sea urchin.

Instead of a splash-y blast of damage, Spike Grenades blow a t*hin cone of energy*, perfect for throwing one at your feet when you are being chased. If timed right, the blast will blow straight up into the air and your chaser will be counting backwards from 10 waiting to respawn.

Ideal # of Players: 6-16. While eight-on-eight on High Ground could definitely get a bit crampy, there's enough cover to hide behind to turn the map into a series of strategic strongholds if zergging the base for the flag fails.

Best Gametypes: One Flag CTF, Assault, Slayer, Team Slayer, and Eliminatio. With the break-in-steal-the-flag-and-flee-to-the-beach nature of High Ground, One Flag CTF is a natural choice. Inside the base at the very back is a huge SAMSITE missile station, something Bungie indicated could be a potential target for an Assault game.

*Eliminatio* is a _brand-new gametype_ Bungie ran us through. In this multiplayer mode, the round ends when a team logs five kills. Players still respawn after they die (although the respawn timer is 15 seconds) and once a team has five kills the round ends. In order to win the gametype, you must win three of the five rounds. Eliminatio presents a completely different pace for a Halo game; the quick five-kill round is offset by the careful, meticulous set-ups, strategic trapping, and kill-swapping.

How Bungie Played It: "Do your job, Joe."

That's Luke Timmins (he's Abe Froman, -- the guy who had the Froman tower in Zanzibar named after him for his relentless abuse of Bungie employees with the Sniper Rifle from that post) chiding Bungie producer Joe Tung. The result of the "Do your job" is Tung racing to grab a Sniper Rifle and Timmins camping at the turret at the beginning of a round on High Ground.

Each round, for the most part, started like chess, with Bungie moving the same pawns into place -- the Sniper Rifle is the judicial system to the Turret's executive order. Occasionally, Bungie guys would rush down from the base and forcefully remove the sniper rifle from our hands, flooding toward the beach through the caves on the map's right side (if you're looking at the base from the beach). When they weren't rabidly defending the console that opens the gate on defense, they were whoring the Ghost. When they'd assault the base, typically two of their players would head in through the hatch on the left side, while a sniper (damn, Joe Tung, damn him) shut down the right side of the map entirely.






*Spoiler*: _Valhalla_ 



VALHALLA:
In Norse mythology, Valhalla is Odin's Hall. In Halo 3, Valhalla is sacred in its own way. As the spiritual successor to Blood Gulch, Valhalla shares several similarities (and even more differences) with its symmetry-filled cousin. Bases are tucked on both sides of the map, and a river runs angularly through the terrain. Two elevated plateaus in the map's center hold weapons of their own -- on one sits a new shoulder mounted weapon, *the Spartan laser*, and on the other, a turret.

What's New: By the point in the day we saw this map, Bungie had rolled out a new starting weapon, a new grenade, a new one-handed weapon, and declared the Brutes would finally have a series of guns all their own. What's left -- a new vehicle? That's exactly it. Remember that whole "old is the new newness" business from the intro? Aside from the return of a new iteration of the Assault Rifle, Bungie has dusted off one of its long-shelved ideas from the Halo-verse for Halo 3's multiplayer: *the Mongoose ATV*.

"Press RB to ride Brokeback." The message flashed on the screen as Bungie demoed the four-wheeler. After announcing that the passenger in a Mongoose was "riding Brokeback" (and the Microsoft PR team pulling its heads out of its hands), the developers let us toy around with the new vehicle. *Quick and agile*, the Mongoose is pretty much designed for _racing someone from point A to point B_. The fastest ship in the fleet would require a new way to counter it -- the team admitted it's _still thinking about how the rocket launcher might work in Halo 3_ (it's lock-on system was a bit overpowered for blowing apart vehicles on the ground in Halo 2). Until the rocket launcher situation is sorted out, Bungie has another way to counter vehicles in Halo 3.

Enter the Spartan Laser.

A shoulder mounted rocket-launcher in appearance (see the EGM cover image in here), the Spartan Laser functions like no weapon currently in the Master Chief's arsenal. When using the Spartan Laser, there's a three-second delay while the weapon charges. A thin red sighting-laser shoots out of the gun, while in true Death Star fashion, the laser cannon charges. At the tip of the shoulder-mounted cannon, a sphere of energy boils before exploding into a single beam of light that completely obliterates whatever it hits during the shot. The laser does not persist; rather, it fires the burst of energy and dissipates.

How to use the Spartan Laser, then? Well, as an *anti-vehicle* weapon, its use is obvious: the sight laser lets you track the target while the pulse charges before completely eradicating everything in its path (including multiple Spartans if the ducks are all in a row), but _the weapon ends up functioning equally well as an anti-personnel weapon_.

Kills made with the Spartan Laser are attributed as "Snipe kills" on the medal-log in the Post-Game Carnage Report (it's safe to assume those will be back, as well). However, the ease of use, despite the three second charge time, has _Bungie concerned_ -- it is being extremely careful with Halo 3 to make sure one weapon doesn't become too useful (see: the Human Pistol in Combat Evolved).

By now, you've probably heard the term "*Man Cannon*," and you know it's real. In addition to _vaulting Spartans half-way across Valhalla's terrain_, the Man Cannons will also launch projectiles and some strategically placed boxes. _Players can drop grenades onto them, launch the Mongoose_ (with guys riding Brokeback) off the lift, _or even shoot the Warthog_ (though it's a pretty weak limp off of the lift instead of an airborne exploration).

While only the main center-launching Man Cannons have been discussed, there are actually two lifts on each base. The second lift launches Spartans to the side, either into the treeline or near a narrow path through some rocks (depending on the base).

Ideal # of Players: 6-16. Anything less than six will feel a bit empty, and with 16-player high jinks, the map will fill up quick. How do you feel about eight-on-eight Warthog/Mongoose only? Yeah, same here.

Best Gametypes: CTF Classic, CTF, and Team Slayer. This is the optimal flag-at-home-to-score map. The flags aren't underground in the bases (but some weapons are), and two ramps lead up the back of the Forerunner structures to the flags for an easy grab and eject off the Man Cannon to a waiting Mongoose.

How Bungie Played It: In addition to a handful of Bungie staffers being able to execute the shooting gallery-style duck hunt slaying of inbound Man Cannon'd Spartans, being able to drive the Mongoose much better than we could and just generally having played the game for, uh, six months longer than we had allowed them to attack with strategy. Attacks on bases unfolded in stages, with infantry arriving to start the murder and Mongoose vehicles arriving to escape. Several times, our own Mongoose guys were ganked for the ease of their escape.

As certain members of the Bungie team (Joe Tung) redefined the term "weapon whoring" with their constant grabbing of the Spartan Laser, we reminded them we should probably get to use it, since we had to write about it. They (he) begrudgingly allowed us to use it... once in awhile.




It is mostly stuff we have already heard, but more in depth for the bigger Halo fans like me.

Source: Skeith 3rd Form


----------



## MS81 (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't w8 til tommorow for my HD-DVD drive.yyyeesss.


----------



## Utz (Nov 8, 2006)

Any awesome/stand-out games up for the holiday season? Just wonderin


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2006)

Gears-of-war


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it just my Halogoggles or is that shot of the tan-colored Spartan on 1UP _alot_ more sexy than the scans we had before? I'm seeing detail combined with motion blur and it looks great - besides the little gun.

Off the topic of graphics-whoring, are there really going to be any games next year that'll be big online games? Besides Halo 3, it seems MS's lineup for the new year is rather geared towards the single player (RPGs, Bioshock, action games).


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 8, 2006)

been read that.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 8, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> Well I found some interesting news that was worth posting besides all Gears of War info.
> 
> *Itagaki creater of the Dead or Alive series has been accused for sexual harrassment. *
> 
> ...



sorry potential but there was a thread for that already I hope this don't delay ninja gaiden 2.LOL


----------



## slimscane (Nov 8, 2006)

Girls think that guys who create games where you have very buxom girls with individual breast physics are hot


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2006)

danm ign does not like contra 

  5.0   sad the online is broken and other things.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that, it made me pretty mad. They only release about 1 a week, and they have tons lined up to be released, and yet they put out a broken product. That is just lame. I don't know if it is MS or Konami, but come on. I am sure that they will fix the problem, but there are Live Arcade titles for goodness' sake, just get it right the first time


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow and I was thinking of getting that just about now before I hit the sack. Good thing I saw this. That is a rip if one of things that makes the game so great (co-op) is out of whack. Then that is surely not a game worth getting.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 9, 2006)

is anyone getting halo 3: legendary collector's edition?


----------



## Corruption (Nov 9, 2006)

R3trograde said:


> Off the topic of graphics-whoring, are there really going to be any games next year that'll be big online games? Besides Halo 3, it seems MS's lineup for the new year is rather geared towards the single player (RPGs, Bioshock, action games).



Lost Planet comes out in January, and the online for it is suppose to be good.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 9, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> is anyone getting halo 3: legendary collector's edition?



I am planning to get it. Like I said when the news came out. I'm a collector kind of guy.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 9, 2006)

for all the UK fans out there:

hd dvd player and wireless headset: 14 days from now with the hd dvd drive being £130


----------



## MS81 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll be getting mines tommorow Shogun.


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 9, 2006)

Man, I hate fighting against the Troika guns in GOW. They're so damn hard to kill and every once in a while you'll go against one where you actually have to kill it straight-out instead of manuevering around it. That combined with the fact that your retarded squadmates are dying left and right and it gets really frustrating. Hopefully later in the game there'll be fewer of them.

There's a gameplay video of Huxley up now, and I'm really hoping it turns out good (especially if there's no monthly fee). The graphics remind me alot of PDZ, and that's not a bad thing as I thought it was a solid, pretty FPS. Then again, Huxley looks alot more hectic and in-your-face right now.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 9, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> is anyone getting halo 3: legendary collector's edition?



I will probably get the one right below legendary, I just don't have $100 to spend on one game, even if it is Halo 3


----------



## MS81 (Nov 10, 2006)

R3trograde said:


> Man, I hate fighting against the Troika guns in GOW. They're so damn hard to kill and every once in a while you'll go against one where you actually have to kill it straight-out instead of manuevering around it. That combined with the fact that your retarded squadmates are dying left and right and it gets really frustrating. Hopefully later in the game there'll be fewer of them.
> 
> There's a gameplay video of Huxley up now, and I'm really hoping it turns out good (especially if there's no monthly fee). The graphics remind me alot of PDZ, and that's not a bad thing as I thought it was a solid, pretty FPS. Then again, Huxley looks alot more hectic and in-your-face right now.



where's link for huxley?


----------



## Corruption (Nov 10, 2006)

Here you go  here


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 10, 2006)

anyone played Viva Piñata yet?
or is there any reviews out yet???


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 10, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> anyone played Viva Pi?ata yet?
> or is there any reviews out yet???



First question... No
Second question... This is the only review that has been reported I think.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 10, 2006)

I think MS needs a bigger HDD seriously if we are to Dl HD-content.

they don't want to make a 40 GB because that's still too small and they don't wanna make a 60GB because you who already got one so that's biting and 80GB is lil bit too big since they are using laptop HDD.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 10, 2006)

Rumor has it that they are making an 80 gig one.

Here is a little piece I like to call "Why games don't need a larger storage medium".

I really need to update the front page, but I will need to transfer stuff, and, well, I'll just put it off until I have to make a rebirth thread


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 10, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Rumor has it that they are making an 80 gig one.
> 
> Here is a little piece I like to call "Why games don't need a larger storage medium".
> 
> I really need to update the front page, but I will need to transfer stuff, and, well, I'll just put it off until I have to make a rebirth thread



Rebirth thread NOW! XD

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone got the wireless headset yet.  I'm kinda on the fence with it since I've been using the headset more and more especially with Gears plus I'd like to use it with my PC, but I wanna make sure it's quality.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 10, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Rebirth thread NOW! XD
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone got the wireless headset yet.  I'm kinda on the fence with it since I've been using the headset more and more especially with Gears plus I'd like to use it with my PC, but I wanna make sure it's quality.



I have tested out the wireless headset at a friends house. Its not to bad i have yet to do a long distance test with it but i heard around 25 to 30 feet is its max. 


But it seems to be a good purchase.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 10, 2006)

In 5 setences what is the best things about Xbox 360? 

Recently, mostly because of the explosion of new system, it seems an update of my old one is inevitable. However, I can't decided on whether or not Xbox 360 is the best candiate for my cash. ( I only intend on buying one of the new gens and not Ps2, because I'd rather buy a new computer.) Hence, it is either XBox 360 or Wii. In the case of both however, I have my doubts because i cannot find a plethora of games I would want to play and or own. To be honest though, I have not really conducted a through search in the case of the Xbox 360. 

From what I know of Xbox 360 it lacks rpg games, or at least convention ones. Now I'm not a stickler for convention, but I'd miss it on occasion. 

Secondly, I really don't care for 1st person shooters at this point and find them to be rather tedious. Moreover, I find they can only be fun when you have good friends that you can play with that increase the atmospheric resonance of the game. Although I believe there is a built in online function, correct? Thusly I don't perceive the problem would be as severe as I would be perceving, although playing with people online is still different than playing with your cricle of friends. Anyway, despite my qualms I can still appreciate a good 1st person shooter... but it would be it would have little sway in moving me to want a system. In short, Halo sounds like it could be interesting and give a thrill... but wouldn't believe it can do more then that, not for me at least.

On the otherhand, thrid person games, be it shooters, action adeventure or anything else,  are a dime a dozen and I absolutly love. So if 360 had lots of those that would be a plus. Moreover, if said third person things where each exceptional, as Ninja gaiden has said to be, that would be an even greater plus. Basically, if there are lots of Metal Gear like games lying around I want that bad boy! Damn! But I don't really know of any trademark games for Xbox. 

Lastly, I know Xbox 360 has alot of Sports games, of which I'm not really into anymore and thusly I raise an eyebrow to the 360. ( I only tend to like boxing ones, but Victorious boxers has spoiled me. I also like tennis ones.. but Virtua tennis spoiled me also.) Although the online aspect of so many games is a plus. However, I also don't think there is like Pc type strategy games and simulation games. For whoever actually reads this, do not get annoyed by my generalizations, because they are not necessarily accurate and are based on my relatively limited knowledge of Xbox 360. In fact, I hope that what I've said is in fact false... and that the body of genres mentioned above is not what Xbox 360 is all about.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 10, 2006)

I just got my HD-DVD player and I must say it's pretty impressive.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 10, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Rebirth thread NOW! XD



I will actually do that really soon, but it is going to have to wait until sunday or the first of next week because of how my schedule is (yes, the rebirth tread will be that hard to make! :amazed)

Also, a friend of mine (and my brother), let us borrow Gears of War for the weekend, so I am going to go home tomorrow morning and play it! If any of you (on my friend list) are on at the time (when I am playing multi), I will _make_ you play with me!


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 10, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I will actually do that really soon, but it is going to have to wait until sunday or the first of next week because of how my schedule is (yes, the rebirth tread will be that hard to make! :amazed)
> 
> Also, a friend of mine (and my brother), let us borrow Gears of War for the weekend, so I am going to go home tomorrow morning and play it! If any of you (on my friend list) are on at the time (when I am playing multi), I will _make_ you play with me!



WTH?  I'd never let anyone borrow my GoW.  I'd make em buy it themselves. XD

Anyway, got the headset.  Holy crap, it's the most comfortable headset ever.  So much better than the crap that comes with the premium.  The sound quality is awesome to boot. ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice, guess i'll pick one up, i have some bootleg shit


----------



## MS81 (Nov 11, 2006)

just found the Mist Walker site.Razor Sharp


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 11, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Anyway, got the headset.  Holy crap, it's the most comfortable headset ever.  So much better than the crap that comes with the premium.  The sound quality is awesome to boot. ^^



Crap... why aren't my local retailers not selling them!!! I guess I have to resort to Online Shopping yet again.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea, I'm about to pick up a wireless headsets, I'm on my 3rd one that comes with the premium.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 11, 2006)

man, i have to wait a couple of weeks for the hd drive and the headset, but hey, at least the wait isn't that long.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> Crap... why aren't my local retailers not selling them!!! I guess I have to resort to Online Shopping yet again.



I dunno, I picked mine up at EB Games just like that.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 11, 2006)

who have the HD-DVD drive?


----------



## yuhun (Nov 12, 2006)

There should be an update so that the 360 dashboard remebers the last highlighted option (If you so happen to return to that screen option.), that would be very useful for music streaming. Also there should be an 'Arrange by' option while streaming pictures and music.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I think this will make all of you drop GoW for a little while.



Maybe, but GOW is annoyin me and ima fuckin kill this little fuck!


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 12, 2006)

GoW is quite awesome, I've been playing it all weekend at a friend's. I'll prolly be getting it later on this week.

Btw, the Wireless headsets rock, as does the HD DVD Player.


----------



## ? Raigoh ? (Nov 12, 2006)

I love GOW, one of the best shooting games I've played next to Halo.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 12, 2006)

you guys I'm having a problem with my HD-DVD drive already,The drive is scratching all my movies.King Kong is totally fucked and Val-helsing is on it's way. 

should I call 4-my-xbox?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes...right now.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 12, 2006)

You do know not to move the drive while the disc is in it don't you? lol


----------



## MS81 (Nov 12, 2006)

2Shea said:


> You do know not to move the drive while the disc is in it don't you? lol



I'm not no lil kid the HD-DVD drive is reading too fast and scratching my disc. 

I'll call in the morning.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 13, 2006)

Sadly, one of the prices of early adopting


----------



## MS81 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm really pissed because I'll get a new HD-DVD drive but I won't get the king kong with it probably.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 13, 2006)

get a new one. am suprised no one has been talking about Lost planet


----------



## yuhun (Nov 13, 2006)

Wireless headset? Is it really necessary? After all the contoller itslef is already wireless and i've never got into a tangle with my current headset wires.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 13, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> get a new one. am suprised no one has been talking about Lost planet



Not me...
GoW barely got discussed or mentioned really until early last week. Most of the time it is just news like the news of Lost Planet. As for the link SSJ3 showed. Well, it will take more than a demo. Usually I play the demo not more than 3 times. It's good that there's one coming out.

Speaking of Gears... Emergence Day has pretty much officially ended at the time of this post. I really didn't get to play Online that much. I went to the Dolphins game which fortunetely they won. I had to visit and ailing friend. I only played for a couple of hours early in the morning. I ranked up pretty high quickly. Ranked at 21,000 out of the possible 50,000 + people who got ranked earlier. Was able to play some just an hour or so ago after I started up again with Hardcore difficulty (just beat Act 1). Got ranked at 17,499 out of the possible 140,000+ players who played on Emergence Day. Wished I would have gotten the chance to test my skils against the dev team. 

But yeah can't wait for Lost Planet. For now trying to beat gears on hardcore then have some fun online then back for insane then back for online. Hopefully by then Lost Planet would be out (I'll be taking a break on December because of Finals and I will be away during the break so I won't have the chance to play).


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2006)

I got rank 4643 today and considering I was on and off the whole day due to lack of sleep and buying random shit at the electronics store again, I'm rather happy with how I did.  I got the highest points in a ranked match achievement too, so I was giddy when the achievement unlocked graphic showed up after one of my games had ended.  I should be about 25 or so odd kills away from getting the chainsaw kill achievement too.  Good times, good times.  >=)

One thing I did notice a lot was that the COG teams win a majority of the time over the Locust teams.  I don't think it's really lack of skill on the team's part so much as it is bad luck since I tested switching teams a couple times and have won a majority of matches as the COG (it's all about the Cole Train, baby!).  I'll play s'more when I get back home from work in the morning, but it's just something I noticed a lot.

As for LP, I've been applauding the game since I got the 360 back in August, and I still play it almost every other day for the hell of it.  Now that the MP demo is coming up, here's to hoping all those hours I spent on the demo pay off. XD

It's really weird, as I've never been a HUGE fan of shooter type games (besides Contra, Metroid, Goldeneye and Half-Life) and now ever since I bought the 360, GoW and LP really brought me back into the genre.  I hope more games like these come out, since they just are really damn fun to play, especially with tons of replayability.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 13, 2006)

I have to get my HD-DVD repaired already guys ain't that some sh@#.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 13, 2006)

don't worry mangekyou, eventually it will work nicely and you will forget this sorry episode ever happened. 

In other news: god damn you postman! Still waiting for my copy of gears...


----------



## MS81 (Nov 13, 2006)

yeah they told me that I could bring it back to the retailer and get another one,yes I can do it today.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 13, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> I got rank 4643 today and considering I was on and off the whole day due to lack of sleep and buying random shit at the electronics store again, I'm rather happy with how I did.  I got the highest points in a ranked match achievement too, so I was giddy when the achievement unlocked graphic showed up after one of my games had ended.  I should be about 25 or so odd kills away from getting the chainsaw kill achievement too.  Good times, good times.  >=)
> 
> One thing I did notice a lot was that the COG teams win a majority of the time over the Locust teams.  I don't think it's really lack of skill on the team's part so much as it is bad luck since I tested switching teams a couple times and have won a majority of matches as the COG (it's all about the Cole Train, baby!).  I'll play s'more when I get back home from work in the morning, but it's just something I noticed a lot.



Yeah I was technically hoping I would have gotten an achievment. I was close at getting the highest points but I got killed what was the end of the match game. If we had played another game I probably would have won it. Guy got lucky cause he died after me but he was able to kill two people which what gave it to him. I almost achieved the win ten ranked games. Despite it being a 4-2 (cause we were technically pwning the other team). The guy was able to catch us by surprise. It ruined my chance lol. It was unfair we were even telling them to just quit (giving us the official win). 

I did notice the CoG winning against the Locust most of the time. I have won all of my games as a Locust though. But during the last couple of hours. When I was playing as the CoG. People were talking about them realizing that the CoG's usually came victorious. I guess I lucked out being in a good Locust team (5 times; one of them 4 CoG's against 3 Locusts... They felt so embarrassed, can't help it if we were the ones who got to the big guns and grenade first )


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 13, 2006)

My view on the COG winning. Have you noticed? When I am Locust and sit on the edge of the wall they can see my big self and shoot. When I am COG and I sit in that same spot I cant get shot at. The Locust are big ass targets. It seems when I am COG my winning percentage goes way up. It seems like the COG takes less damage when shot.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 13, 2006)

lmao, take that you alien scumm!  XDDDDDDDDD
how's the replayability for the campaign anyway? I don't have Xbox live :/


----------



## slimscane (Nov 13, 2006)

I expect better from Namco.

Also, more pro 360 propaganda, regardless of truth, it is still propaganda!
Playstation 3 Vs XBox 360

Best Buy says, “Can’t Get A PS3? How About An Xbox 360?”
As to be expected, they just want your money.

, I am not trying to be anti sony, it has just been fairly slow for news, and this is what is out there today.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 13, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> lmao, take that you alien scumm!  XDDDDDDDDD
> how's the replayability for the campaign anyway? I don't have Xbox live :/



As a single player. Once you beat Insane there is nothing else left that you feel like doing. With co-op replayabillity is pretty good. I've been going on some games joining co-op online. Very fun experience when all you focus on is killing the bad guys.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2006)

I expected alot of launch PS3 games not to beat Xbox360's alot of ppl where having trouble , did not get final dev kits till so late and its TO HARD to port to ps3 from 360. Though those are noticeable differances thats for sure slim i wonder what RR7 will look on 360?

Thx for the news , surely 2007 is going to be a nutty year in terms of games.. and i would like to know where i will get the money


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, from what I've read, RR7 is basically RR6 the director's cut.  6 new tracks and less flash.  Then again, "it's Ridge Racer... RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDGE RACER!"



> how's the replayability for the campaign anyway? I don't have Xbox live :/


It's good, especially when you want to find all the COG tags as well.  If you can though, play Co-op with a buddy (split screen since you don't have Live) and you'll have a lot more enjoyable experience.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 13, 2006)

RR6 on the 360 actually looks better to me than RR7 does on PS3.

Honestly throughout the whole gen, I expect the 360 and PS3 to be neck and neck graphics wise.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 13, 2006)

damn you guys after thinking my HD-DVD drive was bugging it was my 360 all this time! It's pissing me off that I got to take my 360 back for the 2nd time. 

I'm using my buddies 360.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 13, 2006)

Geeze MS, you have super crappy luck


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 13, 2006)

On the other hand, I've had my 360 since a week after Christmas last year, and I have had zero problems out of it lol.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 13, 2006)

Mine since a week and a half after the first launch, no problems. My friend who camped out with me had problems though, but because they extended the warranty he is getting it fixed for free.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 14, 2006)

2Shea said:


> On the other hand, I've had my 360 since a week after Christmas last year, and I have had zero problems out of it lol.



I know but My 1st 360 nothing was wrong with but my lil cousin broke the usb port so I had to bring it in and they gave me a new one why they just couldn't fix the usb port?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 14, 2006)

Who Cares You got a New one


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, I read about that yesterday, but unless you have a good widescreen monitor, I really don't find any point in watching HD-DVD anyway.  Besides, I'd rather watch it on my 50" plasma versus my 22" widescreen Viewsonic.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 14, 2006)

"It's good, especially when you want to find all the COG tags as well. If you can though, play Co-op with a buddy (split screen since you don't have Live) and you'll have a lot more enjoyable experience."

"As a single player. Once you beat Insane there is nothing else left that you feel like doing. With co-op replayabillity is pretty good."

I guess it's the coop that makes me want this (especially after all the good reviews)  I'm not a big fan of short games :/

any news about viva piñata yet? gamespot doesn't seem to have reviewed the damn game XD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 14, 2006)

Is best buy serious about Giving out xbox360's for free if they run out of ps3s when you really wanted ps3. That sounds good To me. RidgeRacer looks Horrible for the ps3 compared to the xbox360.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 14, 2006)

Info about Target and the XBOX 360 this weekend.



> This coming sunday Target will offer a free 50 dollar gift card with a purchase of a premium Xbox 360.
> 
> New Releases will come with a free 10$ gift card as well..
> Gears of War
> ...


----------



## Aman (Nov 14, 2006)

*Blue Dragon Surpassed MGS4 and Zelda in Japanese Famitsu Top 10!*



> Yes, you've read it right. In the top 10 poll of the most popular magazine in Japan, Famitsu, Xbox 360’s RPG Blue Dragon has just managed its way up to the 3rd most anticipated game in this country, surprisingly leaving behind titanic titles in the region like Metal Gear Solid 4 and The Legend Of Zelda.
> 
> This is the first time ever that an Xbox or Xbox 360 game reaches such high levels of anticipation in the land of the rising sun. Big names like Sakaguchi, Toriyama and Uematsu and the massive advertising in Japan are undoubtedly the causes behind this achievement some would call a miracle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 14, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, I read about that yesterday, but unless you have a good widescreen monitor, I really don't find any point in watching HD-DVD anyway.  Besides, I'd rather watch it on my 50" plasma versus my 22" widescreen Viewsonic.



True,  i can get high def on my Monitor and i will have  Digital Surrond sound ! plus only about 1 and a half feet away from the monitor so its all good.

sadly im still waiting on the big screens for TV's. the DLP screens are REALLY nice but not there yet in about 2 years i should have a huge ass DLP screen or something or a sony pearl TV (thouse babys are nice)

@aman

its an RPG made by some of the orginal Chrono Trigger guys and japan is RPG crazy i hope it gets high  . I cannot wait for it myself


----------



## Shogun (Nov 14, 2006)

Aman, that list should have 360 next to resident evil 5, surely.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

@WOW blue dragon more then zelda and mgs? This is crazy, though i want that game badly.


----------



## yuhun (Nov 14, 2006)

can someone list the best 360 games (Of all Genre) for me.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

Because I'm sure it's expected of me from my sig and avie lol:


*Sonic Streaks into Stores*- IGN
*The next-gen hedgehog adventure can soon be yours!*


----------



## Nice Gai (Nov 14, 2006)

I want to play Blue Dragon because Echanted Arms was some pure shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2006)

EA was not pure shit...you obviously don't know what's bad...
2Shea - I want sonic too, but first need a review.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice Gai said:


> I want to play Blue Dragon because Echanted Arms was some pure shit.



Bullshit

nothing but bullshit


----------



## Aman (Nov 14, 2006)

Shogun said:


> Aman, that list should have 360 next to resident evil 5, surely.


Yeah, sorry about that, I copied/pasted without looking.


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 14, 2006)

It would totally rock my socks to have a T-Plus counter like the other console topics have a T-Minus counter. =3 And it's only a few days until the 360's birthday, so we don't have to count on our fingers to figure out how many days it's been.

I'm actually a little excited by BD, which is odd; I haven't played an RPG since Tales of Symphonia. Though I can't believe the Japanese are so excited about RE5 when there hasn't been info about it in more than a year. O_o


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> 2Shea - I want sonic too, but first need a review.



Yeah, I understand. I've heard good things about it though. I'll most likely get it anyway lol.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 14, 2006)

yuhun said:


> can someone list the best 360 games (Of all Genre) for me.



That are out now, or that will be out?

BD will sell consoles in japan, I just hope that a few things result because of it; 1) more great japanese games, 2) a quick conversion into english!


----------



## Corruption (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm really looking foward to BD, hopefully it's not too much longer untill the release date hear in the US. But, for now I'm happy playing GoW.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 14, 2006)

that does not surprise me about the manga. i mean look who the art director is.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 14, 2006)

Definately will read the manga, it would be awesome if it eventually turned out to be an anime too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 15, 2006)

Well Toriyama has nothing to do with the manga besides the artwork for the video game, so don't overhype yourself into thinking we'll have some classic Toriyama manga work going on.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes but it would be odd having him do the Artwork for the game, and then not do the manga. I don't think he will, but it would be kind of odd.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 15, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Yes but it would be odd having him do the Artwork for the game, and then not do the manga. I don't think he will, but it would be kind of odd.



That's the thing.  He's not doing the manga at all, as lots of people think he is.  It even says it in the article.

Anyway, Sonic theme's and picture packs are available on the marketplace now.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 15, 2006)

Quick question

does the 360 come with composite cables?

And if it doesnt can I use my composite cables from my ps2?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 15, 2006)

Chaps said:


> Quick question
> 
> does the 360 come with composite cables?
> 
> And if it doesnt can I use my composite cables from my ps2?



They both come with composite cables and no, you can't use the ps2 ones.  MS would never let a Sony product touch the 360. XD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 15, 2006)

"MS would never let a Sony product touch the 360. XD" 

So true XDDD


----------



## Geetay (Nov 15, 2006)

Not exactly!  It is POSSIBLE to connect your PSP to the 360 with a USB cable...


----------



## MS81 (Nov 15, 2006)

I need some new info or pics of Lost Odyssey.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 15, 2006)

I wish I could help you there MS D=

In response to reports of them breaking 360's
Nyko vow to replace faulty and/or damaged Intercoolers, and Xbox 360 consoles damaged by the Intercooler.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 15, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I wish I could help you there MS D=
> 
> In response to reports of them breaking 360's
> Nyko vow to replace faulty and/or damaged Intercoolers, and Xbox 360 consoles damaged by the Intercooler.



I wish'd they will just recalll all of them and stores take them off the shelves. I have seen people actually buy the product and I was telling them not too because they have been reported but yet they still do. Oh wells. But it is nice to hear that despite bad news they try to do something about it instead of hide.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 16, 2006)

Ugh, Call of Duty 3 is such a huge let down. The online multiplayer is laggy/glitch like SCDA. No Russian campaign, they downgraded Gwheir, and still can't cover.

I'm planning to rent F.E.A.R.

How is Viva Pinata?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I wish I could help you there MS D=
> 
> In response to reports of them breaking 360's
> Nyko vow to replace faulty and/or damaged Intercoolers, and Xbox 360 consoles damaged by the Intercooler.





Very intresting i never in countered this, i will actually have to look into my intercooler next time i boot up my system ( it works now! )


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2006)

Review of Sneak King, a Burger King game....and it's better than Genji 2. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2006)

how does the Xbox live work? I mean how do I connect to it?
I have a wireless internet connection-thingy, so I was mostly wondering if there's something for the 360 for that? O___o


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 16, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> how does the Xbox live work? I mean how do I connect to it?
> I have a wireless internet connection-thingy, so I was mostly wondering if there's something for the 360 for that? O___o



Yeah, you have to get the wifi adapter for it.  It goes for $100, but get it used at Gamestop or something.  Much cheaper and that's how I got mine.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2006)

MS is hurting my wallet T___T

EDIT: can I use any Wifi, or is MS a total whore? XD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Review of Sneak King, a Burger King game....and it's better than Genji 2. XDDDDDDDD



I think what's worse then that is this



got lower then genji...sad


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2006)

Will Fable 2 be any good?

i heard its gonna rock the sales for the 360.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2006)

It probably will 
I still pick up Fable (1) every now and then


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 16, 2006)

So... can anyone tell me how FEAR is? Multiplayer?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 16, 2006)

Well crazy, from what I know, most of the content isn't up yet. They had a JP launch issue of being offline, they set up the US to have online, but havent added the bosses, modes of transport, and a whole new region.

Scans from Faimtsu showed chocobo like things, and they arent in the current version. One of SEGA's faults is that they update it wayyyy down the line, and have a community slowly scale down.

It is just happening very fast with PSU. The story mode however, is meme worthy. One character, is just a parody of Sony. He has a blue ray gun, and talks about massive damage.

'TIME TO USE BLUE RAY!' or something like that.



Rainbow Six, once again, fucking pwns.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 16, 2006)

ExoSkel said:


> Ugh, Call of Duty 3 is such a huge let down. The online multiplayer is laggy/glitch like SCDA. No Russian campaign, they downgraded Gwheir, and still can't cover.
> 
> I'm planning to rent F.E.A.R.
> 
> How is Viva Pinata?



But but but... There is the Polish!  and the CANADIANS!!! I never thought I'd see the day where you can play a War game as Canadians!!! Don't sweat about the online multiplayer. It does that since the first Call of Duty. It will take about a month or two before the lagging and glitchy stuff is gone.

Viva Pinata seems like a fun-addictive game. I just got home from playing the game at Best Buy.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Well crazy, from what I know, most of the content isn't up yet. They had a JP launch issue of being offline, they set up the US to have online, but havent added the bosses, modes of transport, and a whole new region.
> 
> Scans from Faimtsu showed chocobo like things, and they arent in the current version. One of SEGA's faults is that they update it wayyyy down the line, and have a community slowly scale down.
> 
> ...


I don't care cause i have no time for a MMO again 

As for the Rainbow six, i hate those games but damn the graphic's are fucking gorgious


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 16, 2006)

^imo

Knew about it before but was too lazy to post it.  A Halo 3 open multiplayer beta should prove to be a great way for people to get a chance to try it out early and a great chance for Bungie to work on finding and fixing glitches.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 16, 2006)

Halo 3 is gonna sell like crack in the 80's


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> I think what's worse then that is this
> 
> 
> 
> got lower then genji...sad



But it sure as hell will last longer than Genji, that's for sure.  PSU for life!  Plus new update tomorrow at midnight. =)


----------



## slimscane (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmm, did Bethemdown get banned for that? 



reminds me of the original xbox getting shot with a handgun.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 16, 2006)

Hahaha, something smells like dupe 



surprised?


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 16, 2006)

Great fucking news!

C&C Tiberium Wars has been officially announced for Xbox 360!



I couldn't be more happier.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 16, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Hmm, did Bethemdown get banned for that?
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of the original xbox getting shot with a handgun.



That's amazing lmao.

A friend of mine's 360 got knocked over and didn't work anymore, but atleast he got it replaced for free xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 16, 2006)

1 million copies!! grats Gow! and highly possible of it coming to PC!! ( if you read over at ign)


and ya microsoft is basically the only company to make durable hardware ( well minus a good majority of there 360's going down not working etc ) to nintendo's though still not that high yet. but that truck thing was impressive


----------



## MS81 (Nov 17, 2006)

I can't w8 for blue dragon and Lost Odyssey.

they definitely need to update the backwards compatibility.


----------



## Akira (Nov 17, 2006)

> they definitely need to update the backwards compatibility.


I totally agree. The fact that i can't play SF: Anniversary Collection on my 360 infuriates me =[


----------



## MS81 (Nov 17, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> I totally agree. The fact that i can't play SF: Anniversary Collection on my 360 infuriates me =[



yeah I have that also Otogi 1-2,Cold Fear I really want to play on 360.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 17, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> I totally agree. The fact that i can't play SF: Anniversary Collection on my 360 infuriates me =[





			
				mangekyousharingan81 said:
			
		

> yeah I have that also Otogi 1-2,Cold Fear I really want to play on 360.



You guys don't have your original XBox's any longer? 

I'm sure it isn't easy for them to emulate the games for the 360. Just be happy your not from Europe or Japan. Which I hear has less number of games that are backward compatible.


----------



## Akira (Nov 17, 2006)

I made the foolish choice of selling my xbox in advance before hearing about microsoft's crappy backwards compatibility range. I mean seriously, does ANYONE play "Dinotopia" or "Fairly Odd Parents: Breakin' Da Rules"?!?!?! Wtf microsoft?
Edit: I also live in the U.K, which generally when it comes to gaming is about as useful as trying to tie a shoelace with a butchers knife ¬_¬...


----------



## hyakku (Nov 17, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> I made the foolish choice of selling my xbox in advance before hearing about microsoft's crappy backwards compatibility range. I mean seriously, does ANYONE play "Dinotopia" or "Fairly Odd Parents: Breakin' Da Rules"?!?!?! Wtf microsoft?




ACtually its because alot of the BC updates for certain bigger games, just happened to work with less popular games. Its not as if they specifically set out to make Fairly Odd parents work. It could be say that they were putting BC in for Ninja Gaiden, and fairly odd parents also happened to work with the code.


----------



## Akira (Nov 17, 2006)

True, but I'd rather they didnt in the first place instead of chucking out a load of crap games to make that list look a LITTLE bigger.

Moving on, Anyone picking up Rainbow Six Vegas in a few days?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 17, 2006)

Wtf the 48 hour gold trial from GoW doesn't even work


----------



## Shogun (Nov 17, 2006)

i just want to play panzer dragoon orta on my 360. Is that too much to ask?!


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 17, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Wtf the 48 hour gold trial from GoW doesn't even work



Mine worked. My brother used it up on his gamertag already though. Best way would to call Microsoft support. Provide them with the trial code and see what is up.  

If that don't work I feel your pain...   



			
				Shogun said:
			
		

> i just want to play panzer dragoon orta on my 360. Is that too much to ask?!



Nope... Just there to give fyi to people who may not understand why the 360 is not fully BC.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 18, 2006)

Potentialflip said:


> Mine worked. My brother used it up on his gamertag already though. Best way would to call Microsoft support. Provide them with the trial code and see what is up.
> 
> If that don't work I feel your pain...
> 
> ...



for some reason I keep sensing your hate for 360?


----------



## All Things Evil (Nov 18, 2006)

I need help finding a game or info on it.I remember before the 360 launched there was fantasy game that was a FPS or something and it was independent at the time but it had some good tech demos and such showing the particle effects and all the great real time stuff.I was just wondering about it...I had it bookmarked a long time a go but I don't anymore and I just want some info.Thanks!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 18, 2006)

King Kobra said:


> I need help finding a game or info on it.I remember before the 360 launched there was fantasy game that was a FPS or something and it was independent at the time but it had some good tech demos and such showing the particle effects and all the great real time stuff.I was just wondering about it...I had it bookmarked a long time a go but I don't anymore and I just want some info.Thanks!



mass effect?


----------



## All Things Evil (Nov 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> mass effect?



no it is more like an elves and orcs type of fantasy shooter.I remember seeing a character battling a huge monsterous orc guy or something but thanks for trying to help me!


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 18, 2006)

Can't wait till I get a 360 in a couple of weeks.  Me and my friend just beat GOW on co-op mode not too long ago.  It's shorter than I expected, but a fun little game.  I still have yet to play Saints Row because my friend let someone borrow it.  Now to await Halo 3 (hopefully no lame endings this time)


----------



## All Things Evil (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh I found it by searching fantasy FPS into google.It is called Project Offset and it looks amazing! I am not sure what platforms it is coming out for though but I hope it comes out for one of the consoles.I think it might be more of an rpg like oblivion.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 18, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> for some reason I keep sensing your hate for 360?



 

If this is about the BC it doesn't concern me (I still have the XBox and still play on it occasionally). I just wanted to help the community just in case some may not know  .


----------



## slimscane (Nov 18, 2006)

King Kobra said:


> Oh I found it by searching fantasy FPS into google.It is called Project Offset and it looks amazing! I am not sure what platforms it is coming out for though but I hope it comes out for one of the consoles.I think it might be more of an rpg like oblivion.



I think Project Offset is basically just going to be a fantasy FPS, unless they change it, and it _is_ slated for consoles.


----------



## All Things Evil (Nov 18, 2006)

Seriously though check out Project Offset.It looked amazing back then before anyone else had something that looked this good.I think the game will come out next year or sometime in 08 but damn it is sexy.I am getting very interested in it again.It will knock everything else out of the park...can't wait to see more.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 18, 2006)

looks cool, they shoudl change the name though XD sounds like a sci-fi, not a fantasy game 

EDIT: whoop, I just saw that was a working title, so hopefully it'll change (they could at least remove the word "project") XD


----------



## All Things Evil (Nov 18, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> looks cool, they shoudl change the name though XD sounds like a sci-fi, not a fantasy game
> 
> EDIT: whoop, I just saw that was a working title, so hopefully it'll change (they could at least remove the word "project") XD



I agree they need to change the name...maybe Offset could be their team name but as a game title it stinks.Honestly though it is no big deal as long as the game is good and I am sure it will be considering the amount of time that is going into this game.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 19, 2006)

I really hope MS find out that making a game console consist of action,adventure games as well as shooting and RPG's.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 19, 2006)

They are some good action adventure games last gen, most of which I didn't play, but I heard they were good,


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2006)

what action/adventure games are you talking about?

they need more games like Ninja gaiden and Otogi in order to please Japanese ppl,and they need more Jrpg's as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

For 360 owners, sonic is good


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

I think i am passing on all the sonics this gen until they get to 20 bucks lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

Greatest hits are 30 though 0_0!!!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2006)

I can't w8 til Lost planet and Lost Odyssey.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh crap, I just made the new thread without realized that Ssj3 still had a few more posts than I do in this thread


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2006)

make a Lost Odyssey thread then.


----------

